#ubuntu-release 2010-05-03
<mdeslaur> The page here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#Upgrade%20from%208.04%20LTS%20to%2010.04%20LTS
<mdeslaur> says to run "update-manager --devel-release" to upgrade to lucid, which is probably wrong...
<mdeslaur> can someone correct that, please?
<mdeslaur> This page also says it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades
<ScottK> mdeslaur: That last one is a wiki page.
<mdeslaur> oh, hmm...it may be right, as doing a "update-manager --check-dist-upgrades" doesn't work on hardy
<ajmitch> mdeslaur: I saw mention in here of LTS->LTS upgrades being enabled for 10.04.1
<mdeslaur> ajmitch: yeah, that's what I think also. I just thought "--devel-release" didn't sound like the right option :)
<kraut> moin
 * ofirk !pastebin
<lool> Cool, full/ports/releases/lucid/release/ubuntu-10.04-server-armel+omap.img published now
<ogra> lool, yeah, antimony was out of space
<ogra> so it took a bit
<lool> Odd I dont see the image on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/lucid/release/
<lool> ogra: Do you know why the OMAP server image isn't on http, but is in full/
<ogra> lool, i doubt slangasek has hit the publish button yet
#ubuntu-release 2010-05-04
<kraut> moin
<cjwatson> mdeslaur: indeed, --devel-release is deliberate until LTS->LTS upgrades are enabled.  You can make it read -d if you like instead, if that "looks better" ...
<mvo> mdeslaur: --proposed will also work, that is probably a more friendly term
<lool> cjwatson: heya; would you know what needs to happen to propagate the 10.04 server armel+omap image to http://cdimage.u.c?  It only appears on the cdimage machine, but not over http
<lool> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/lucid/release/ only has the netbook omap image
<lool> but full/ has the image
<cjwatson> I think you'd need to ask IS, if the mirroring isn't working properly
<lool> Ok; thanks
<ogra> lool, /srv on antimony still seems to only have 25M free
<ogra> lool, so its likely a fallout of the out of space issue still
<ogra> cjwatson, couldnt http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/release/ be removed/backed up ?
<ogra> same for http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/intrepid/release/
<cjwatson> should be moved to old-releases
<ogra> right
<ogra> that should give is plenty of space again
<cjwatson> but I don't see why *antimony* being low on disk space should affect rsyncs *from* antimony!
<cjwatson> that's guesswork and doesn't seem likely
<ogra> hmm, i thought it didnt get copied internally in the first place
<ogra> but i see thats wrong
<cjwatson> I don't want to touch old-releases in a rush, because the master for that is also antimony, and thus we need to be careful that we don't lose the images when removing them from antimony
<ogra> right, sorry i didnt get that its in full/ already in the first place
 * cjwatson compresses some old log files
<ogra> hmm, HEADER.html doesnt have armel server in that directory
#ubuntu-release 2010-05-05
<lamont> slangasek: around yet?"
<slangasek> lamont: mostly not?  (contentless-ping + airport comedy -> fail)
<lamont> heh
<lamont> I got the amd64 livecd build down to 7 minutes...
<slangasek> oh good :)
<lamont> otoh, dvd failed that way.. seems it needs more than 3GB of space
<lamont> tmpfs is love.
<slangasek> heh
<lamont> the apt-ge tinstall of minimal+++ is where we spend 23 minutes of the build on amd64, regardless of whether we're building i386 or amd64 images.
<lamont> so...  with a tmpfs, the entire build time drops to 7 minutes
<lamont> same apt invocation on terranova was 9 min (no tmpfs)
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> Oops, wrong channel
<lamont> slangasek: 7 minute ubuntu-dvd/amd64.  I WIN
<lamont> meh. reading fail.  make that 15.5 min ubuntu-dvd/amd6t4
<ogra> slangasek, something is still wrong with the armel server image publishing, they sit in www/full and were properly renamed and copied, but HEADER.html doesnt have them and cdimage.u.c doesnt have them either
<lamont> ogra: edubuntu-dvd amd64 livefs build time: 21 minutes
<lamont> I think I'm going to upload that version of livecd-rootfs
#ubuntu-release 2010-05-06
<slangasek> ogra: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/lucid/release/ - I see them here?
<slangasek> (perhaps you were racing me? :)
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> that wasnt hard given your traveling time though :)
<ogra> did you arrive safely now ?
<slangasek> yeah, I think you commented here *while I was publishing*
<ogra> heh
<slangasek> I'm safe, and I've arrived somewhere
<ogra> lol
<slangasek> I haven't reached Göttingen yet, but my flight to FRA should be boarding soon
<ogra> ouch
<ogra> youre on the train then ?
<doko> flight to FRA from Goettingen?
<ogra> next stop afer göttingen is my home town :) wave if you pass kassel ;)
<ogra> *after
<ogra> doko, in an ultralight plane through the rain, eh ?
 * ogra doubts there is any airport like thing in Gö
<slangasek> flight to FRA from *London*, train from FRA to Goettingen
<ogra> *to* goetiingen ?
<slangasek> yes?
<ogra> where do you go from there ?
<slangasek> I'm trying to get *to* Goettingen for SambaXP
<ogra> oh
<ogra> i thought you try to get to brussels
<ogra> heh
<slangasek> Brussels on Saturday
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> i was just a bit confused by the direction
<ogra> so you passed kassel already most likely :)
<slangasek> 11:04 < slangasek> [...] but my flight to FRA should be boarding soon
<slangasek> so no? :)
<ogra> oh, right
<ogra> "I haven't reached Göttingen yet" was the part that confused my brain
<lamont> slangasek: you want livecd-rootfs 1.115 before you do your first round of CD fs images, fwiw
#ubuntu-release 2010-05-08
<elleuca>  hi, silly question: is the 10.04 netbook edition a LTS release or not? on www.ubuntu.com only desktop and server are marked as LTS :|
#ubuntu-release 2010-05-09
<slangasek> lamont: right, looks like we have the right livecd-rootfs in, sounds good :)
<lamont> yep.
#ubuntu-release 2011-05-05
<micahg> slangasek: would you happen to be around?
<micahg> slangasek: unping
#ubuntu-release 2012-04-30
<cjwatson> some of these will definitely be helped by debhelper/cdbs changes; I'll do a few targeted rebuilds in a quantal chroot later to check that
<kees> cjwatson: stackprotector doesn't care about -O
<kees> if it goes away, that's realy odd :(
<cjwatson> examples I see so far are acct, calligrasheets, kexi, libm17n-0, m17n-lib-bin, module-init-tools
<cjwatson> so not super widespread but more than I want to write off as cosmic rays
<kees> can you pastebin the patch? I'll see if I can reproduce it.
<kees> fwfi, we built without that env export just fine for a few releases. stackprotector was made a default in edgy. :P
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/956425/
<kees> *fwiw
<cjwatson> reproduces on i386 as well as amd64
<cjwatson> with module-init-tools
<cjwatson> --param=ssp-buffer-size=4 makes no difference
<cjwatson> perhaps interesting that it's only modprobe in that binary package that's affected
<cjwatson> the others just drop fortify due to inadequate CFLAGS
<kees> O_o reproduced
<cjwatson> oh, interesting, even adding -fstack-protector doesn't make any difference to that binary
<cjwatson> so has it just become unable to protect certain binaries?
<kees> well, some source doesn't trigger stack protector to be added. I wonder if something is causing an entry in the relocation tables (which is what readelf -s looks at in hardening-check), that behaves differently with "symbolic" missing?
<cjwatson> the difference is -O2 or lack thereof
<cjwatson> CFLAGS='-g -O2 -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4 -Wformat -Wformat-security -Werror=format-security' => good, CFLAGS='-g -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4 -Wformat -Wformat-security -Werror=format-security' => bad
<kees> oh, I suppose it's possible the function could be changed due to optimization to drop the use of a character array on the stack...
<cjwatson> which would render fortify unnecessary?
<kees> if it got pushed into registers or something weird
<kees> ssp? maybe. fortify is distictly disabled without -O >= 1
<cjwatson> sorry, I meant to say stack-protector
<cjwatson> diff of the disassembly is a bit too verbose to be enlightening
<cjwatson> this would be the other way round from your hypothesis above, I think: optimisation causes an array to go on the stack when it wasn't before
<cjwatson> since the optimised binary is the one that apparently requires stack protection
<cjwatson> anyway, this doesn't seem desperately worrying
<cjwatson> openbsd-inetd drops pie and bindnow
<cjwatson> which is because it assumes the environment variables it sets are already exported
<kees> cjwatson: back now, sorry, had to prep dinner :)
<kees> hah, so openbsd-inetd is bugged in Debian? they intended it to be PIE, but it didn't work? :P
<kees> seems like it's really the lack of -O2 getting exported that is the biggest deal since it's changing both fortify and ssp.
<ogra_> cjwatson, hmm, iirc last milestone you fixed the md5 summing of the images and the ac100 bootimg was still wrong and required manual mangling of the MD5SUMS file, seems we need to do that for the released images too (MD5 differs)
<ogra_> (i can do that myself if it just requires editing the file in nusakans www/full/releases dir, i just dont know if you did anything additionally)
<Laney> is ben sick this morning? "Page generated on Mon, 30 Apr 2012 02:04:31 +0000"
<Laney> perhaps the mirror it uses is timing out
<ogra_> oh, hmm, seems its a vacation day in the UK ... /me didnt notice, we have one tomorrow ...
<stgraber> hey skaet, still in the UK?
<skaet> heya stgraber, yup, but sitting in the airport right now,  flying home today
<skaet> :)
<stgraber> ok :)
<skaet> you still in europe?
<stgraber> yep, hopefully flying back tomorrow, if Air Canada lets me ;)
<stgraber> I was supposed to fly back yesterday but they moved the flight to tomorrow
<skaet> :)  coolio.
<skaet> oh,  not so coolio...
<ogra_> heh, dont you love travelling
<stgraber> bah, it's not like it makes a big difference, I don't have to pay for the hotel as I'm staying at my parent's place and working from here or from Canada doesn't make a huge difference
<stgraber> (except I have 4 times as much bandwidth at my parents' than I do back home ;))
<skaet> yeah,  easier though to deal with churn on the homeward stretch though.
<skaet> 4x bandwidth - nice....
<stgraber> yeah, I could get used to having 100Mbps at home ;)
<ogra_> yeah, the swiss always tend to exaggerate ... even with their bandwith offerings :)
<skaet> :)
<stgraber> ogra_: still on your 2mbps SDSL? :)
<ogra_> :P
<ogra_> 640k are enough for everyone !
 * ogra_ isnt at home though, no idea what this line here has ... i'm at a friends place in berlin
<cjwatson> kees: openbsd-inetd was fine at the time it was uploaded, when dpkg-buildpackage exported flags in Debian, but has regressed; as it happens there've been no Debian uploads of it since the dpkg change.  I filed a Debian bug about it.
<cjwatson> ogra_: if the released checksum file is wrong, I think it must have been wrong in the daily build.  feel free to remove *SUMS* and run checksum-directory on that directory
<cjwatson> (to force it)
<ogra_> iirc there was an issue with the automatic generation for .bootimg
<ogra_> i dont want to mees up what we have there atm
<ogra_> *mess
<cjwatson> ogra_: damn you for giving me false hope :-)  it's not a bank holiday here today AFAICS
<cjwatson> ogra_: I think the bug was in publication of daily builds; having trouble seeing how it'd be wrong for releases, which are just a copy
<ogra_> oh, i got it worg, wikipedia said first monday in may ... i just noticed the date
<ogra_> sorry
<ogra_> *wrong
<ogra_> (must be next week then, which doesnt gain you much)
<cjwatson> yeah, I'll swap it
<ogra_> k, the run of checksum-directory fixed it
<ogra_> (in case anything went wrong that i didnt notice, /home/ogra/sums-backup has a copy of the old files)
<gema> stgraber: ping
<cjwatson> doko: So my test rebuild is still churning, but how strongly do you feel about the possibility of accidentally losing -Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions on various outlying libraries in 12.10?  AFAICS the main performance benefit is for libraries that are loaded a lot
<cjwatson> I expect making sure that common desktop libraries get dpkg-buildflags right won't be too hard
<doko> cjwatson, what is the context? not exporting the flags anymore?
<cjwatson> doko: yes, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-April/035149.html
<cjwatson> some packages lose optimisation too if we do that, mainly visible in the loss of fortify
<cjwatson> but that's easy to scan for
<doko> sounds good
<skaet> cjwatson,  what steps are done in NewReleaseProcess?
<cjwatson> skaet: still on 17
<cjwatson> (expected, that step takes some time)
<skaet> cjwatson,  ok,  I'll work on some of the wiki, etc. related ones until my flight leaves.
<skaet> will post in the channel as things get done.
<cjwatson> sure
<cjwatson> it's not really coordination-heavy at this point; I think the main thing we need to do now is resolve the dpkg flags export question
<cjwatson> doko: anything else you feel is necessary before opening?
<doko> cjwatson, now gcc-4.7 on armhf is built, I hadn't much luck yesterday investigating the failure on armel. a work-around would be not to build multilib'ed for now on armel, if I can't find the solution
<cjwatson> Is that necessary before opening
<cjwatson> ?
<doko> not really for main
<cjwatson> done step 20, branch-distro completed after a few hours
<cjwatson> done step 24 in cdimage
<cjwatson> done step 28 in ubiquity
<stgraber> cjwatson, skaet: Should I extend step 12 to also include extras.u.c? IIRC it's been a problem for the past two releases
<cjwatson> stgraber: Not as part of step 12, because extras.u.c comes from a PPA.
<cjwatson> stgraber: Perhaps a separate step to notify whoever controls extras to arrange for quantal to be created there.
<stgraber> cjwatson: ok, I'll append an entry to the +1 day list then. All it takes is a copy from release => release+1 in the PPA, wait for the ppa publisher to run, thne remove the package
<cjwatson> Right
<gema> I have installed precise so many things that I think I have missed something important here, what is that twitter feed everyone is talking about?
<rickspencer3> ev can you help gema out?
<rickspencer3> ^
<ev> gema: there's a twitter feed in the slideshow
<ev> at the very end
<gema> ev: ahh, the slide show :D
<gema> ev: I thought precise would tweet "I have been installed" or something, ok!
<knome> ev, i need to get to you some day. we're unsure what to do with wubi in xubuntu.
<ev> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubiquity-slideshow/msg01139.html
<ev> knome: please feel free to email me with your thoughts on that. Today is a fire fight sort of day
<knome> ev, we need to sit down on it first anyway. but i'll email you - maybe tell the email adress to make life easier :)
<ev> knome: ev@ubuntu.com
<knome> ev, thanks! will get back to you :)
<ev> knome: cheers
<gema> ev: thanks!
 * cjwatson files the LP bugs that showed up while initialising quantal
<cjwatson> (bug 991874, bug 991876)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 991874 in launchpad "newly-initialised distroseries not considered dirty on first publisher run" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/991874
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 991876 in launchpad "initializedistroseriesjob starved by other jobs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/991876
<doko> cjwatson, is the dpkg-buildflags issue decided, e.g. should we open with it?
<doko> cjwatson, anything to add? http://paste.ubuntu.com/957295/
<cjwatson> s/Oneiric/Quantal/
<doko> oops
<knome> lol
<cjwatson> I think I've decided to open with the proposed dpkg-buildpackage change, but need to uploa that
<cjwatson> *upload
<doko> ok
<cjwatson> There's a pretty fair number of things to fix, but it's manageable, and brings us more into line with Debian; for the most part the consequences of missing something aren't disastrous
<cjwatson> The requirement for a Pre-Depends on dpkg for data.tar.xz will go away, although that probably won't be rolled out until at least tomorrow
<cjwatson> (I'm landing the branch now)
<doko>  - Removing build flags exported from dpkg-buildpackage for quantal will
<doko>    get us in sync with Debian. Implications and fixes are discussed
<doko>    on the ubuntu-devel ML [5].
<cjwatson> Yep
<cjwatson> About to request opening of quantal; speak now or forever hold your peacec
<cjwatson> with spelling and everything
<doko> cjwatson, announcement email sent, needs approval for u-d-a
* cjwatson changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Quantal open for development | Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) is released! | Quantal Quetzal Release Coordination.  Please don't upload things during freezes where you shouldn't, or be prepared to apologise to the release team | we accept payment in cash, check or birdseed | melior malum quod cognoscis
<cjwatson> doko: done
<cjwatson> Any objections to an autosync run?
<Laney> "syncs from unstable": it changed then?
<doko> sounds good
<cjwatson> Laney: Hm, communication glitch
<cjwatson> I was intending to run syncs from testing until UDS
 * cjwatson flushes unapproved
<cjwatson> copied stuff from precise-updates
<cjwatson> infinity: did you bootstrap the livefs chroots already?
 * cjwatson starts auto-sync
<cjwatson> hallyn: Could you update vm-builder for quantal?
<hallyn> cjwatson: sure.  I'd like to finish with the libnl-3 fiasco for necf and libvirt upstream first
<hallyn> do you expect it to need changes, or just a rebuild?
<cjwatson> hallyn: no idea.  NewReleaseCycleProcess says to notify mvo (who isn't here) or you.  grep for precise, I suppose.
<hallyn> ok thanks :)
<cjwatson> Argh, my cloud instance rebooted itself and lost half the results
<xnox> cjwatson: =(
<cjwatson> Didn't realise *none* of the storage was persistent ...
<tumbleweed> eh? you shouldn't lose anything on an EC2 reboot
<cjwatson> This is Canonistack, not sure which rules apply
<xnox> cjwatson: pick EBS backed storage, next time. You don't loose that one. 'instance storage' is lost...
<stgraber> xnox: are you sure canonistack supports EBS? last I checked it didn't
<cjwatson> see also: Canonistack
<xnox> stgraber: /me never was on canonistack, only on amzon EC2...
<cjwatson> Right, but I'm not.
<stgraber> "At this present time, the Canonical Openstack cloud does not provide attachable storage (EBS-like functionality) for your instances. This will be addressed at a later stage."
<stgraber> hasn't changed since I last looked apparently
<xnox> Went to canonistack and got "Nothing for you here" message =(
<xnox> oh well.
<cjwatson> ask IS
<infinity> cjwatson: livefs chroots should be good to go already, yes.
<infinity> cjwatson: Happened last week, in theory.
<cjwatson> OK, cool
 * infinity is unconvinced that he wants to be awake.
<bjf> slangasek: can someone copy my Oneiric SRU kernel to -proposed? bug 985736. thanks!
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 985736 in kernel-sru-workflow "linux: 3.0.0-19.33 -proposed tracker" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/985736
<bjf> slangasek: sorry, from proposed to -updates
<infinity> I'd be happy to do it, except for the claim that it must be an SRU-team member who does the copy.
<infinity> cjwatson: Quick, add me to ~ubuntu-sru
<bjf> infinity, thansk
<cjwatson> infinity: Oh yes, you were actually volunteering to do some work there, weren't you?
<infinity> bjf: I don't want to muck with anyone's process, but I'll make sure someone SRUish either looks at it or authorizes me to JFDI. :P
<infinity> Oh, look, there's someone.
<cjwatson> infinity: Added you.
<infinity> Shiny.
<infinity> Oh hey, I wasn't a member of that one previously.  Was curious about that.
<infinity> It's fun to see which teams I'm the oldest member of, and which not.
<infinity> Anyhow...
<infinity> bjf: Doing the copies shortly.  Will poke the bug tasks when done.
<bjf> infinity: you know there is a parameter that you need to specify on the script so the packages don't go to universe instead of main ?
<infinity> bjf: They'd better already be in main in -proposed, but I'll check.
<infinity> bjf: (I imagine you're thinking of the PPA->proposed copy where that breaks)
<bjf> infinity: could be
<infinity> There, and fresh buildd chroots purged of all remnants of gcc-4.6
<bjf> infinity: can you do linux-lts-backport-oneiric as well ?  bug 986000
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 986000 in kernel-sru-workflow "linux-lts-backport-oneiric: 3.0.0-19.33~lucid1 -proposed tracker" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/986000
<infinity> bjf: Sure.
 * cjwatson commits the first autosync
<cjwatson> Updated:                  2994 (27.77%)
 * infinity races to commit the new chroots. :P
<cjwatson> Argh, timeout
<cjwatson> Maybe I need to do this in chunks or something
<infinity> It's not async?
<cjwatson> It is async
<infinity> Oh.
<infinity> Oh dear.
<cjwatson> But maybe the amount of input data was troublesome
<infinity> Well, new chroots are up, but nothing in the queue to test and make sure they're sane.  I guess you'll solve that problem for me shortly. ;)
<cjwatson> OK, recursive-descent exception handling for the win; let's see what that does
<infinity> cjwatson: Is there some policy regarding keeping old kernel cruft around in old releases (say, perhaps, make sure that every published d-i has matching kernels, or something?), or is it sheer inattentiveness that's led to there being six kernel ABIs in oniric-updates (for example, I'm sure every old release is as dirty, or worse).
<cjwatson> "every published d-i has matching kernels" -> that
<cjwatson> in particular, we don't really track point releases in LP, so it's tricky to NBS those reliably
<infinity> Kay.  Though, six is more than the number of d-i's we have published in updates, so we clearly need a bit of cruft-checking here. :)
<cjwatson> Maybe, but there's no easy way to tell people to upgrade the installer images they downloaded in order to use some random -updates kernel
<cjwatson> They'd just get a hard failure
<cjwatson> I think a bit of cruft is tolerable to avoid that
<infinity> There's that.
 * infinity shrugs.
<infinity> I know I've tidied old pockets in the past.  Perhaps I shouldn't have?
<cjwatson> Arguably - I generally avoid it.
<cjwatson> At the very least you need to take care to avoid LTS point releases.
<infinity> Aye.
<infinity> This could be done easily enough.
<cjwatson> But the general case is still troublesome.
<doko> now testing my armel multilib patch ...
<infinity> doko: Vaguely curious about what broke.
<cjwatson> Second auto-sync attempt still running, but I have to go for dinner now.  I'll try to commit it when I get back.
<doko> infinity, see linaro-toolchain
<infinity> doko: Strange that it regressed, since the situation should have been the same in 4.6...
<cjwatson> Cannot copy 2975 packages at once; bisecting ...
<cjwatson> Cannot copy 1487 packages at once; bisecting ...
<cjwatson> Cannot copy 743 packages at once; bisecting ...
<cjwatson> Cannot copy 371 packages at once; bisecting ...
<cjwatson> I do hope this is going to actually work at some point
<infinity> It's going to end up doing it one at a time. :P
<cjwatson> I doubt it, since my bisector has a cut-off of 100
<cjwatson> After which I should probably actually investigate
<cjwatson> It worked with a not hopelessly small number towards the end of the precise auto-sync
<cjwatson> Ah, good, the two halves of 371 worked
<cjwatson> So maybe I'll make it use 100-package chunks in future or something
<cjwatson> Anyhow, your builders are filling up now.
<gema> infinity: I am not going to continue adding to the discussion in that release blueprint
<gema> infinity: but I know who you are :P
<gema> I mean, I rather discuss that face to face
<gema> than writing a book in a blueprint
<stgraber> then I guess I'll wait till the session instead of adding another reply to that discussion on the blueprint ;)
<gema> stgraber: I think it is wise, we'll get more out of it, I think, not sure what the general feeling is
<gema> we can split it in more than one meeting if needed be
<cjwatson> Whiteboards are mostly just good for getting agenda points down, not for serious discussion.
<gema> cjwatson: ack
<stgraber> that entry on the whiteboard is sure getting pretty long, so face to face discussion will probably be more efficient than "discussing" through whiteboard entries :)
<infinity> It does seem to be one of the least coherent methods for arguing on the internet. :P
<gema> haha, you gotta love launchpad and blueprinting :D
<slangasek> yes, that's not what the whiteboard is for
<slangasek> knock it off youz guyz :P
<gema> slangasek: haha
<gema> slangasek: I think we are going to need you and pgraner there to organise the discussion...
<slangasek> I'll be there
<gema> good
<cjwatson> Initial auto-sync is done.  Starting on new source packages now.
<slangasek> \o/
<cjwatson> Not 100% convinced that all of these syncs actually happened.  I guess we'll find out.
<cjwatson> I was expecting a new thailatex (random sample).
<cjwatson> Maybe I'll do another pass after a publisher run.
 * infinity notes that the powerpc situation doesn't seem nearly as dire with the third buildd.
<cjwatson> It's a nice improvement.
<cjwatson> Damn, though, that's a lot of build records.
<cjwatson> Did somebody give Debian a shot of adrenaline or something?
<infinity> Heh.
<infinity> Did you switch from testing to sid?
<cjwatson> No.
<infinity> Or were these all from testing?
<cjwatson> All testing.
<cjwatson> And there are several hundred left to come.
<infinity> In that case, maybe we should give ourselves a pat on the back for not doing too much needless syncing over the last 3 months?
<infinity> Or maybe chastise ourselves for missing out on a lot of minor bugfixes.
<infinity> A little of column A, a little of column B, I guess.
<cjwatson> I wonder if we'll hit 10000 needs-build entries.
<infinity> Getting close.
<infinity> Time to spin up an AVR port?
<cjwatson> The publisher is going to have some kind of aneurysm.
<micahg> infinity: there were probably another 300-500 that were suitable for precise that no one had time to review
<slangasek> is it still useful to have queuebot running?
<infinity> cjwatson: Can't be as bad as the brain bleeding it encounters with kde langpacks.
<infinity> slangasek: I like it for the info about stable releases.
<cjwatson> It's slightly useful for watching incoming new entries, but if other people find it noisy I don't mind
<infinity> slangasek: The noise on sync/new is a bit unfortunate, but that'll subside.
<cjwatson> I hope I catch the upcoming new flood in time.
<slangasek> I find it noisy
<slangasek> I also bitbucket all my ubuntu-sru bug mail
<slangasek> because those all get batch processed
<infinity> Heh.
<cjwatson> You could /ignore queuebot ?
<slangasek> I could ;)
 * slangasek does so.  here's hoping I don't forget to unignore in 5 months :)
<infinity> We'll remind you.
<cjwatson> My concern above about syncs not having happened was bogus; the job runner was just still chewing on them
<slangasek> heh :)
<infinity> cjwatson: Is it done now?
<cjwatson> No.
<infinity> Then we might hit 10k!
<infinity> This is the most exciting thing that's happened to me since... At least an hour ago.
<cjwatson> :-)
<cjwatson> Oh, here we go ...
 * cjwatson tries to catch some of them
<infinity> Hahaha.  Oh dear.
<infinity> cjwatson: And since stgraber added throttling, it won't get kicked for flooding either. :P
<infinity> cjwatson: It'll just spend the next 3 hours telling us about it.
<Laney> ban it temporarily?
 * Laney goes blind
 * slangasek smiles blissfully in his little bubble
<slangasek> :)
<cjwatson> hopefully that'll shut it up
<infinity> It doesn't.
<infinity> At least, not last time we tried.
<cjwatson> bah
<infinity> That'll work. :P
<cjwatson> IRC, you fail me
<infinity>  /kickban ?
<highvoltage> heh
 * infinity imagines queuebot /msging cjwatson with gems like "y u kik lol i do no rong!"
 * Laney catches launchpad OOPSing like its going out of fashion
<micahg> yup
<cjwatson> I am pretty confused that +b didn't work, though.  It's supposed to.
<Laney> you mean q?
<cjwatson> I tried both
<Laney> I'm not sure what applies to channel notices
<cjwatson> Could be.  Seems like an obvious hole, though.
<Laney> was there one after the +q that I missed?
<cjwatson> 21:31 -!- mode/#ubuntu-release [+q queuebot!*@*] by cjwatson
<cjwatson> 21:31 -!- mode/#ubuntu-release [+b queuebot!*@*] by cjwatson
<Laney> a notice
<cjwatson> Yes
<slangasek> I think it's because it's sending notices, not sending to the channel
<cjwatson> Quite a few
<Laney> hrm, don't know where that ended up
 * Laney eyes irssi
<cjwatson> slangasek: indeed, but if it didn't suppress both, it would be no good for shutting people up, surely
<cjwatson> (bots should indeed send notices, that's a large part of what notices are for; it stops bots talking to each other)
<slangasek> I don't usually see banning used without a following kick ;)
<cjwatson> http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml documents my attempted use
<infinity> cjwatson: I didn't see any notices after the +q, I just vaguely recall it not working in the past.
<Laney> I don't see any after it either.
<infinity> cjwatson: If you saw some, maybe you were suffering local buffer lag or something weird?
<cjwatson> I suppose it could be, but I saw other people's comments interleaved
<Laney> can you give an example?
<Laney> I'll see if I saw it before the +q.
<cjwatson> libgtk3-perl
<Laney> don't see it at all.
<cjwatson> libdvbcsa
<infinity> Oh.
<infinity> Hah.
<infinity> I bet ops see them.
<cjwatson> Oh, ops get notices?
<cjwatson> Ah yes.
<cjwatson> Should have remembered that.
<Laney> hah
<cjwatson> stgraber: You can let queuebot back in.
<micahg> so close to 10k
<cjwatson> A few more new packages to do, if auto-sync will get to them in time
<cjwatson> Did anyone ever retest the Chinese edition image?
<infinity> I thought we found/had a Chinese tester who claimed they were doing so...?
<infinity> (But yes, I just read the same email you did)
<cjwatson> For some reason it seems to have been removed from the localised tracker
 * slangasek doesn't know
<slangasek> did we ever figure out why the images pitti says were broken were signed off by QA?
<infinity> And from the download page, I just get a squid error.  Fun.
<cjwatson> slangasek: They thought that those entries meant "take the regular image and boot it in Chinese".
<slangasek> right
<slangasek> I wondered
<infinity> So, from the download page, you just end up at http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=lts
<infinity> I see no reason the above would give a Chinese ISO.
<infinity> If it worked at all.
<infinity> Which it seems not to currently.
<cjwatson> Well, the claim in that mail isn't that it gives a Chinese ISO :-)
<infinity> cjwatson: Right, but the claim in the email is that they used the website download page, which might just be a website error, not an image error.
<infinity> Unless the above URL is seriously magical.
 * cjwatson has no idea what it does.  The website is opaque to me.
<infinity> cjwatson: Oh, did we never actually release the Chinese image at all? :/
<infinity> Had I known that, I would have done something about that on Friday.
<cjwatson> There was so much going on I suspect I just forgot about it. :-(
<infinity> I'll admit that after I made sure the livefs chroots were sane for respins, I thought pitti had it in hand.
<cjwatson> Though you'd have had to figure out "publication" (i.e. copying by hand).
<infinity> Oops.
<infinity> by-hand publication isn't rocket science.
<cjwatson> Never did automate that.
<cjwatson> Hmm.  I'm sure all these new php-horde-* packages will be a significant improvement to Ubuntu.
<infinity> *smirk*
<infinity> If Evan's crash databse is anything to go by, we could drastically improve the quality of our distribution by removing Python.
<cjwatson> I think that's the equivalent of self-selection ...
<doko> yeah, it prints all stack traces, and assigns these to python
<doko> still sucks
<doko> and those bug reports like I/O error shouldn't be filed in the first place
<infinity> doko: Hrm?  No, it correctly assigns them to the right packages.  It just happens that the top crashes are all in python applications.
<doko> but I did give up talking to pitti ...
<stgraber> cjwatson: done :)
<cjwatson> I thought we'd tried to exclude IOError at some point.
<infinity> doko: I'm referring to https://errors.ubuntu.com/ not to automated bug reports.
<doko> infinity, then blame pygobject. there's a reason that no module in the stdlib is allowed to use it
<tumbleweed> hrm, I don't think anyone has announced errors.ubuntu.com anywhere. It's the first time I've seen a frontend to the crash db
 * infinity notes that the #1 failure in python-central is pretty clearly a bug, and I'd assume a simple one.
<slangasek> I think we categorize that bug as "python-central is still here" :)
<slangasek> but I'm trying to look at the actual bug and failing
<slangasek> stuck at an openid screen
<infinity> Traceback (most recent call last):
<infinity>   File "/usr/bin/pycentral", line 2371, in <module>
<infinity>     main()
<infinity>   File "/usr/bin/pycentral", line 2365, in main
<infinity>     rv = action.run(global_options)
<infinity>   File "/usr/bin/pycentral", line 1834, in run
<cjwatson> Oh, that happens on real computers too?  Last time I tried I put it down to the N900's browser.
<infinity>     and not os.path.exists('/var/lib/dpkg/info/%s:%s.list' % (pkgname, arch)):
<doko> happens when removing 2.6
<infinity> NameError: global name 'arch' is not defined
<infinity> ^--- A missing import, or something?
<slangasek> cjwatson: the openid page was apparently just really slow to load
 * tumbleweed just isn't granted access
<cjwatson> that's a straightforward coding error, not even a missing import
<slangasek> tumbleweed: seems to want canonical membership at the moment, I'm afraid
<doko> but I agree, still having python-central is the bug
<cjwatson> either a variable's spelled wrongly or it's not defined
<cjwatson> doko: sure, but that bug is introduced by a recent change
<doko> gah
<cjwatson> at least judging from the traceback ...
<infinity> tumbleweed: It may be Canonical-only while it's still in its infancy, I didn't check which groups it passed along.
<tumbleweed> infinity: assuming that (IIRC that's what ev said it would be, at UDS-P)
<doko> ahh, the fix is simple
<doko> is there a bug number?
<infinity> Oddly enough, no.
<infinity> Or, not according to the crash db.
<slangasek> doko: none recorded yet... please open one so that it's SRUable
<infinity> But it *is* the #1 crash in the DB.
<cjwatson> Bug 955936
<doko> bug 955936
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 955936 in python-central "pycentral crashed with NameError in run(): global name 'arch' is not defined" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/955936
<doko> heh
<infinity> I guess the bug cross-referencing bit isn't perfect. ;)
<infinity> Or maybe that's because it was private.
<slangasek> the crashdb info doesn't include a 'bt full'?
<doko> fix uploaded to -proposed
<cjwatson> 10148 builds ...
<infinity> \o/
<infinity> I think.
<infinity> None of the pandas have hit the bzip annoyance yet.
<infinity> I wonder if I just jinxed it.
<cjwatson> And I think that's pretty much the initial auto-sync.
<cjwatson> So the buildds are full for two days and I can take a quick trip to Barbados.
<doko> make it a week, lp is lying
<infinity> It's being optimistic, not "lying".
<infinity> Maybe if we blakclisted all PPA recipe builds for 3 days...
<infinity> There needs to be a shiny red button to do that.
<doko> rather pessimistic about the vacation
<doko> we should talk about these at uds ...
<infinity> About recipe builds and their impact on our lives?
<infinity> Perhaps.
<infinity> They're pretty valuable for CI, but I'd certainly love to stop them from time to time.
<doko> no they are not. do you really believe that every unity commit is tested on powerpc and arm?
<infinity> Even building is a test.
<infinity> Most CI systems don't even produce binaries, it's just testing buildability.
<doko> is it worth the time?
<doko> or that the daily go builds see any review?
<infinity> Yeah, I'm not sure they're all wildly valuable, no. :P
<infinity> But, given the capacity, I don't want to discourage CI of any sort.
<infinity> I just want an override when it's impacting capacity negatively.
<doko> and on *every* release
<Laney> given that there are now arm* ppa builders, we could ask Launchpad to review the use of non-virtual PPAs
<ScottK> The unity builds were one of the things that really blocked us on powerpc and armel right before release.
<ScottK> If they hadn't been so backed up, we probably could have snuck more stuff in.
<micahg> arm* makes sense for unity, powerpc ci builds don't necessarily (although with sulfur chewing through builds faster, the powerpc times might improve over time)
<slangasek> doko: please register a blueprint for UDS about this and subscribe the correct people from the DX team
<slangasek> or if they're not going to be able to make it, let's follow up on this after UDS
<cjwatson> stgraber: So do you know why the Chinese images were removed from localized-iso?
<slangasek> cjwatson: I see you sponsored an SRU of sudo; I was pushing back on uploading that because I wanted to also get bug #982684 fixed in SRU.  Do you think this should go as one SRU or two?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 982684 in sudo "sudo doesn't apply global environment settings from /etc/environment" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/982684
<cjwatson> slangasek: Let's make it one
<cjwatson> Those are fairly independent
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> I don't have the patch done quite yet, but expect to this week
<slangasek> so will reject the current SRU
<cjwatson> Er, it might as well age and be tested, no?
<slangasek> oh
<cjwatson> You can always upload with -v on top
<slangasek> I misunderstood your answer then :)
<slangasek> yeah, we can do that
<cjwatson> I mean I think we can stack them
<slangasek> let me unreject!
<cjwatson> :-)
<slangasek> got it
<cjwatson> stgraber: Never mind, I see http://localized-iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/217/builds now
<cjwatson> But no tests.
#ubuntu-release 2012-05-01
<slangasek> doko, infinity: running into a strange error trying to merge busybox from Debian; they've turned on nfs mount support, but this causes a build failure: http://paste.ubuntu.com/958833/
<slangasek> doko, infinity: this looks related to the glibc sunrpc split-out; any idea how this was working in Debian?
<infinity> slangasek: You're sure that's not just an as-needed thing?
<slangasek> infinity: AFAICS nothing tries to pull in librpcsvc.a here
<slangasek> oh yes, I should've said, it's only the static build that fails
<slangasek> doko_: nice timing :)  do you have any idea about this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/958833/
<infinity> (That's probably just his client bouncing)
<slangasek> yep
<infinity> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=379481#c27
<ubot2> infinity: Error: Could not parse XML returned by bugs.gentoo.org: HTTP Error 404: Not Found (http://bugs.gentoo.org/xml.cgi?id=379481)
<infinity> ubot2: That was remarkably unhelpful.
<ubot2> infinity: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<infinity> slangasek: I think the answer might be "use 1.19.4"
<slangasek> mmk
<slangasek> still concerned that this worked in Debian but not Ubuntu
<infinity> Debian is glibc 2.13
<infinity> But all accounts, this seems to have changed in 2.14
<slangasek> oh, dur
<slangasek> yes
<infinity> Oh, wait, the NFS mount fix is in 1.20.0
<infinity> But I'm betting it's fairly simple to backport.
<slangasek> yeah, for the moment I'll just disable NFS in the static build
<slangasek> it's a new feature we weren't missing before, so I'm not in a hurry for fixing just yet
<infinity> http://git.busybox.net/busybox/commit/?h=1_20_stable&id=a86e02492d7700ce8cb4108f53646dfb025c2dff
<infinity> And possibly:
<infinity> http://git.busybox.net/busybox/commit/?h=1_20_stable&id=39b233182c0a13200be051b993da181a1db80a87
<infinity> Yeah, if those two backport with minimal fuss, that should do it.
<infinity> And we're > 2.6.23 on hardy and later, so that seems sane for us.
<slangasek> yep
<slangasek> provided we think bypassing the system rpc headers is sane :)
<infinity> Is anything busybox does sane?
 * slangasek idly twiddles busybox to make it pick up hardening again
 * infinity decides he's done with his "You're in a maze of registers, all alike" text adventure for the day, and goes to hunt sushi.
<micahg> did the branch lifting the dpkg pre-depends requirement actually land?
<micahg> ah, looks like it
<wgrant> micahg: Yeah, but probably won't be deployable for a day or two.
<micahg> meh, I just sync'd something that depends on it :(
<micahg> the way the queue looks though, that should actually work out just fine :-/
<infinity> Heh.
<micahg> infinity: you wanna score down the builds for me?
<infinity> micahg: Sure, which source?
<micahg> infinity: coccinelle
 * micahg thinks this is a first for him, having builds scored *down*
<infinity> Not sure that made much difference in their queue positions, but they're definitely dead last now. :P
<micahg> yeah, well, I expect more uploads over the next few days :), I don't need it done now, I just wanted it off my list :)
<infinity> "Tokyo Cabinet is the successor of QDBM"... Who names these projects?
<wgrant> Not to be confused with Kyoto Cabinet, which is another DBMish thing
<wgrant> Ah, at least the Tokyo Cabinet homepage mentions Kyoto Cabinet.
<infinity> I can't tell if you're pulling my leg or not.
<wgrant> srsly
<wgrant> http://fallabs.com/tokyocabinet/
<wgrant> First paragraph
<wgrant> "BTW, do you know Kyoto Cabinet?"
<infinity> ...
<wgrant> Yes
<wgrant> I thought for ages they were the same thing.
<wgrant> But they're actually distinct projects.
<slangasek> ogra_: fyi, looks like you didn't run sync-mirrors after fixing the md5sums this morning; done now
<cjwatson> micahg: I wouldn't worry too much about it - a few retries at this point won't be the end of the world or anything
<cjwatson> micahg: I synced quite a few that will probably fail for that reason; better to get them off *my* plate
<micahg> hehe
<cjwatson> wgrant: the pending QA looks kind of trivial, though; is there something else blocking deployments?
<wgrant> cjwatson: The QA before your thing is done
<cjwatson> in fact I'm not really sure why both those revisions weren't no-qa
<wgrant> The QA after that (particularly 15180) is extremely non-trivial.
<wgrant> But we can deploy 15177 now
<wgrant> Assuming production doesn't decide to blow up again
<cjwatson> oh, bah, when I said that the deployment report I had loaded only went up to 15179.
<wgrant> That's like so 16 minutes ago.
<wgrant> 15178 could be no-qa, I guess.
<wgrant> Let me just review the diff.
<cjwatson> and 15179 is a test fix, isn't it?
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> no-qa
<cjwatson> er, as opposed to a testfix.
<wgrant> testfix, testfix.
<wgrant> Let's just go with 15177
<wgrant> 15178 has already broken qastaging today :)
<wgrant> (meant to look at this hours ago, but the distractions just kept coming)
<wgrant> cjwatson: deploy is done
<cjwatson> cool, thanks
<cjwatson> Good, and a sample retry worked too.
<wgrant> Great.
<ogasawara> cjwatson: should our package uploads for quantal be going through -proposed first and then be pocket copied?
<ogasawara> cjwatson: ie. similar to our process at the end of Precise
<cjwatson> ogasawara: right at the moment, there's so much skew from the initial auto-sync that it hardly matters
<cjwatson> ogasawara: once that settles down a bit, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2012-April/000949.html still applies, I think
<cjwatson> until such time as we have better tools
<ogasawara> ack
<infinity> Bah, whoever synced tex-common before tipa kinda broke the world.
 * infinity goes about papering over this.
<infinity> And texlive-base... And... Fun.
<infinity> cjwatson: Oh, it was you!
<infinity> cjwatson: So, uhm.  New tex-common = Very Bad Thing.
<infinity> cjwatson: I think we may have just been backed into a corner where we have to manually re-bootstrap the entire tex-* interdependency mess.
<infinity> cjwatson: (Even backing it out would require a small "bootstrap", though slightly less painful)
<cjwatson> Argh
<cjwatson> Er, sorry :-(
<cjwatson> So it just needs new tipa?  Can we build that in a PPA and copy it?
<infinity> Yeah, no, it needs way more.
<cjwatson> Bugger
<infinity> texlive-*, tex-*, it seems they all interdepend in nasty ways.
<cjwatson> I thought it was an easy fix for an lmodern dep-wait
<cjwatson> So how does it break?
<infinity> Hrm, this chroot I've been playing in might be getting a bit too dirty to answer that. :P
<jbicha_> infinity: maybe https://launchpad.net/~texlive-backports/+archive/ppa would help?
<cjwatson> infinity: I mean is there some current-ish build that it breaks?
<infinity> cjwatson: tipa is enough to fix tex-common on its own, but then the world explodes when you try to install other bits.  I think.  Like I said, my chroot's too dirty to give sane answers, let me start with a fresh one. :P
<infinity> Oh, right, it's the "Breaks: texlive-common (<< 2010)" that blows up the world.
<infinity> And it cascades from there.
<infinity> Into all tex/texlive bits.
<infinity> And since tex-common ultimately build-depends on itself (and on texlive), backing it out is about as painful as forging ahead.
<infinity> So, I'll look at the latter.
<cjwatson> We should forge ahead, yeah - the new tex-common was only three days away from reaching testing anyway
<infinity> cjwatson: It was the kernel breaking that I noticed, but I'm sure there will be many others, as it breaks ghostscript and other oft-build-depped-on bits.
<jbicha_> I think my PPA will give you a headstart
<cjwatson> Hah, if Debian isn't careful, tex-common 3.10 will reach testing without texlive-base >= 2010 ...
<infinity> jbicha_: It certainly would.
<cjwatson> jbicha_: Are there any Architecture: any bits in there/
<cjwatson> ?
<infinity> There are, yeah.
<infinity> texlive-bin, etc.
<infinity> Given the versions are all happy and sane, I'd be tempted to just copy the PPA wholesale, and then sync over it.
<infinity> Or, I could just use it to quickly seed a bootstrap chroot.
<cjwatson> Actually, thinking about it, britney ought to notice, so Debian should be OK
<infinity> I trust jbicha enough to do that. :P
<cjwatson> Probably better or else non-x86 ain't gonna work
<infinity> Hrm, yeah, I should test this all on PPC or something to make sure whatever path I take ends well.
<infinity> jbicha_: Should that PPA contain all the bits we need to transition to the New World Order?
<infinity> jbicha_: (Using it as a list of what to sync...)
<infinity> Hrm.
<infinity> Okay, re-staging jbicha's tex* backports in a de-virt PPA, so I can get all arches built.
<infinity> We'll see where that gets me.
<infinity> doko: Was openjdk/arm being fixed today?
<jbicha_> hi, so a bunch of us discovered that X doesn't load in quantal unless we use libxfont 1.4.4-1 from precise
<doko> infinity, bank holiday ...
<infinity> jbicha_: You didn't need X anyway, did you?
<infinity> doko: This isn't a bank!
<jbicha_> infinity: well my virtual terminals weren't working either and those *are* useful
<infinity> jbicha_: Picky, picky. ;)
<infinity> jbicha_: So, has anyone sorted out why libxfont no workie, or just that it sucks?
<jbicha_> of course only fools are running quantal today...
<jbicha_> I've no idea, I don't see a bug report in LP or Debian
<infinity> Well, I'll go back to untangling the tex* mess and leave that to desktopish people to care.
<slangasek> ScottK: my amavisd-new merge pulled in new recommends on altermime and ripole that I didn't notice when merging; do you think these should be MIRed, or demoted to suggests?
<doko> slangasek, infinity did you sort out the busybox issue?
<doko> anyway, afk now
<slangasek> doko: yeah
<ScottK> I don't know them well enough to have an opinion on the packages themselves.  In general if Alexander Wirt says it should be Recommends, it probably should.  In fact, the bug report he was responding to asked for recommends of suggests and he picked recommends.
<ScottK> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=665469
<ubot2> Debian bug 665469 in amavisd-new "amavisd-new: should recommend/suggest altermime and ripole" [Normal,Fixed]
<slangasek> doko: at least, we understand why it broke in Ubuntu but not Debian and what upstream's proposed resolution is; for now I didn't feel like backporting so I just re-disabled nfs support in the static build
<slangasek> ScottK: ok
 * infinity grumbles about 800MB source packages.
<mdeslaur> infinity: gah! what's 800MB? I though we killed ia32-libs :P
<infinity> mdeslaur: texlive-extra
<infinity> All the tex* stuff is huge.
<mdeslaur> wow
 * infinity notes that his PPA says "2.8 GiB (100.00%) of 2.0 GiB" and wonders if he should be concerned by this.
<tumbleweed> they reject uploads after 100%, AFIK
<slangasek> so as long as it stays at 100% he's ok? :)
<mdeslaur> you've got one of those newfangled "lossy" PPAs :)
<jbicha_> infinity: I spent all night uploading a tex package to my PPA only to get the reject notice after :(
<jbicha_> so yes I'd be concerned :)
<infinity> jbicha_: I intend to dump everytihng from the PPA once I'm done this anyway. :P
<infinity> jbicha_: In the process of unmangling this mess, I'm going to upload your 2011.20120410-1ubuntu1~precise1 at 2011.20120410-1ubuntu1 with your name attached to it, if that's cool with you.
<infinity> s/at/as/
<infinity> jbicha_: texlive-bin, that is.
<jbicha_> that's fine
<infinity> Kay.  And re-merging texlive-extra at a higher version, and syncing the rest.
<infinity> This should all be sorted in a couple of hours of churn.
<infinity> And then we get our first mass-give-back of the cycle. :P
<slangasek> :)
<cjwatson> infinity: thanks for sorting that out
<cjwatson> I bet you were bored this week anyway. ;-)
<infinity> cjwatson: Heh.
#ubuntu-release 2012-05-02
<slangasek> bah, how did my coreutils merging turn into a coreutils NMU?
<infinity> slangasek: That happens to me more often than I like.
<infinity> Though not with coreutils so far...
<infinity> Alright, tex* stuff finally all published and settled, first mass-give-back of the release under way.
<tumbleweed> can someone reject cntlm 0.91~rc6-0ubuntu2.1 from precise-proposed, please (that version was inappropriate, corrected upload is in the queue too)
<cjwatson> tumbleweed: done
<tumbleweed> at
<tumbleweed> ta even
<cjwatson> tumbleweed: are you planning to educate ubuntu-activity about quantal? :-)
<tumbleweed> cjwatson: it'll get there eventually. The data comes from UDD in Debian
<cjwatson> ok
<doko> infinity, uploaded openjdk-7 to -proposed. should be copied to quantal
<infinity> doko: To quantal-proposed?
 * infinity waits for it to show up.
<doko> pp
<infinity> Oh.  Kay.
<infinity> Is there an SRUish bug for it?
<doko> bug 993380
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 993380 in openjdk-7 "openjdk-7 on ARM still defaults to JamVM, but should default to the ARM assembler interpreter" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/993380
<infinity> doko: Danke.
<bjf> if i search and replace quantal for precise in sources.list, do an "apt-get update;apt-get dist-upgrade" it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop
<slangasek> bjf: I think it's a bit early to expect that to work consistently, but I'll take a peek
<bjf> slangasek: i thought the new mantra was that the archive is always installable
<slangasek> well, yes, but realistically we need to make allowances for the first week or so while we're sorting out the mass-autosync
<slangasek> bjf: looks like it's related to a rename of libatk-adaptor-schemas
<bjf> slangasek: do i just need to wait a few days (or more) for things to settle?
<slangasek> I think that's generally advisable here
<slangasek> because fixing this doesn't guarantee there won't be more
<bjf> slangasek: any guess how long? post uds ?
<slangasek> yeah
<infinity> doko: Erk, did you actually test that the new armel toolchain was ARMv5?
<infinity> doko: /usr/bin/gcc-4.7 in this armel chroot is definitely v7...
<infinity> And Thumb2.
<doko> ?
<infinity> http://paste.ubuntu.com/963311/
<doko> infinity, --with-arch=armv5t --with-float=soft
<infinity> doko: Sure, but the binary itself isn't v5... So, something's obviously gone wrong.
<infinity> Oh, I wonder if this is binutils' fault.
<doko> at some point, I'll dig up my xscale hardware ...
<infinity> Yeah, it's binutils.
<infinity> http://paste.ubuntu.com/963316/
<infinity> ^-- See GCC producing the right output, the linking stage breaks it.
<doko> I'll look at this tomorrow, not now
 * infinity wishes he'd looked at this before we autosynced the world.
<slangasek> infinity: does that output actually say anything about the insns used?  Seems to me it's declarative only
<infinity> slangasek: It shouldn't actually break anything, no, given that gcc is producing the same interim objects.
<slangasek> and I'm not sure we care about whether binutils *says* the binary is v7, as long as the code is v5t
<infinity> slangasek: Unless ld does some extra wank that would break things.
 * slangasek nods
 * infinity isn't sure precisely what ld does there.
 * infinity isn't sure he wants to know.
<infinity> I have a feeling I'm about to find out.
<doko> infinity, maybe upload eglibc built for v5? the crt.o files are still built for v7
<slangasek> doh
<doko> in this case, shared libs should be ok, but I didn't check
<slangasek> infinity: do you have time to do that today?
<infinity> Oh, hrm.
<doko> I'll look at it now
<infinity> slangasek: if it's just a rebuild, sure, but let me poke the rules and see if there's an explicit configure that needs unconfiguring.
<infinity> Or doko can. :P
<doko> ahh, and the armhf gcc still defaults to v7 with -mfloat-abi=soft, but I assume this is a minor nit
<infinity> That would be nice to fix, maybe, but yeah, not a big deal.
<infinity> I don't really see it as a cross-compiler to armel anyway, but literally a way to produce non-hardfp binaries on your hardfp system.  Which is v7 anyway.
<infinity> So, whatever.
<doko> yes, but the .o files really should be v5
<infinity> Oh, perhaps.
<doko> but this gets me into more configuration mess
<infinity> Yeah, who's idea was hf/sf multilib anyway? ;)
<infinity> whose, even... English is hard.
<infinity> doko: Unless I'm missing it, I don't see an explicit arch configure in eglibc, so I assume it just needs a no-change rebuild with the current compiler?
<doko> infinity, you miss the armel build on armhf. currently fixing this
<infinity> Oh, well, that would fix itself if the multilib compiler did the right thing, I assume.
<infinity> But I'll leave this to you and go back to my other compilers, since you seem to be all over it. :P
<slangasek> fixed ubuntu-meta uploaded
<doko> ogasawara, please could you check if the kernel build uses any -march or -mcpu flags on armel, and if yes, change these to armv5t?
<infinity> doko: Hrm?  That makes no sense.
<infinity> doko: All the kernels they build are for armv7 hardware.
<infinity> doko: They should be identical between armel and armhf.
<infinity> ogasawara: Ignore doko's above request. :P
<doko> infinity, why?
<doko> ahh, ok, maybe we should build an xscale kernel then ...
<infinity> doko: We should definitely build a kernel for some v5 platform down the road, yeah, when we know what that should be. :P
 * infinity wouldn't be against building a kernel for the RPi either, but not much point until the userspace is decidedly more rebuilt than it currently is.
<doko> infinity, slangasek: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/103954882/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-armhf.eglibc_2.15-0ubuntu11_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz :-/
 * infinity raises an eyebrow.
<infinity> How has armel not failed the same way already?
<doko> still building
<infinity> Yeah, but it's done the native libc pass.
<micahg> so, are we officially devolving arm for quantal?
<micahg> *armel
<infinity> micahg: See -devel
<slangasek> doko: some wrong combination of options somewhere?  Debian obviously manages to spit out a build that doesn't require that register :)
<doko> slangasek, debian is 2.13, imo not comparable
<slangasek> man
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> I keep forgetting we haven't built 2.15 *at all* yet in Debian
<doko> started a local build, will look at it tomorrow
<infinity> Like i said, it's fine on armel native, it's the armhf-armel cross that breaks, so maybe it's something not being turned *off* by turning on armv5t?
#ubuntu-release 2012-05-03
<slangasek> thumb mode, perhaps?
<infinity> That was my guess.
<infinity> That said, the compiler is meant to auto-guess the right thumbiness based on -march/-mcpu
 * infinity spins up a local build.
<cjwatson> bjf: Always installable - you're missing a "from alpha-1 onwards" there
<cjwatson> bjf: Until we have MUCH better tool support for -proposed, it's not realistic to expect consistent installability before that
<doko> cjwatson: component-mismatches doesn't seem to look for armel. is this expected?
<doko> promoted to main on armel: gcc-4.7-multilib g++-4.7-multilib gfortran-4.7-multilib
<cjwatson> doko: it's supposed to - maybe if you hadn't worked around it I could have investigated ;-)
<cjwatson> doko: Oh, nothing to do with that actually, it just doesn't notice when packages are out of sync between architectures
<cjwatson> doko: However, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/architecture-mismatches.txt is for this very purpose
 * cjwatson promotes libopencc-dbg/powerpc while he's there
<doko> ahh, good to know
<Laney> can haskell-hjsmin please be copied precise-proposed → quantal?
<cjwatson> You can do that yourself with Archive.copyPackage
<cjwatson> lp-shell production devel
<Laney> that's the recommended way now?
<cjwatson> ubuntu = lp.distributions["ubuntu"]
<cjwatson> ubuntu.main_archive.copyPackage(from_archive=ubuntu.main_archive, source_name="haskell-hjsmin", version="whatever", include_binaries=True, to_series="quantal", to_pocket="Release")
<cjwatson> or something like that
<cjwatson> we could use an ubuntu-archive-tools command for it
<cjwatson> well, generally I prefer self-service over something that ubuntu-archive has to do
<cjwatson> I think the above only requires upload privileges
<Laney> yeah, I did it. I wasn't aware that it had been delegated down.
<cjwatson> I think because normally we only do it after verification, and in that case sru-release -d deals with it
<cjwatson> but if people explicitly want to copy from -proposed to ease testing, shrug
<Laney> wfm
<phillw> hi, could someone pop me the link up for the change in how 12.04 deals with 'admin' users. I'm a long way from my laptop and want to do a bit of digging about several 'paper-cuts' that seem to be becoming a theme. thanks.
<slangasek> ScottK: fyi, the mumble qt regression I never got around to filing a report on is the bug that was just fixed in SRU ;)
<ScottK> slangasek: Excellent.  Proves once again that procrastination pays.
<infinity> ScottK: Hah.
<ScottK> You act like I'm kidding.
<infinity> I'm pretty sure you're not. ;)
<ScottK> OK.
<Laney> infinity: are you planning on putting your vim 'quantal' change into precise?
<infinity> Laney: Hadn't planned on it, no.
<stgraber> Laney: not running quantal yet? precise is SO last week ;)
<Laney> I'd like it. Would you accept an SRU?
<Laney> stgraber: It stole my lunch money :(
<micahg> devscripts also doesn't seem to recognize quantal
<infinity> SRUing for syntax hilighting seems a bit silly, but I guess for an LTS, it makes some sense.  But yeah, we'd want/need to touch everything that doesn't know about Q.
<infinity> Traditionally, we don't do this, we just expect people to develop on the latest release. :P
<Laney> The more painful this is, the more we can try and make sure it doesn't happen again :P
<Laney> traditionally the name is known far enough in advance, no?
<infinity> Laney: Sure, but that only solves the +1 issue.  If people want to SRU so P knows about Q, wouldn't they also want it to know about R and S?
<micahg> that's why distro-info was created :)
<infinity> But, no, traditionally we don't do this all in advance.
<infinity> The last cycle might have been special for some packages, I dunno.
<infinity> But vim (for instance) has traditionally always been the "first merge of the cycle", and included the syntax change.
<tumbleweed> micahg: that's why distro-info was created, but we haven't been able to persuade enough people to use it yet...
<Laney> at least for precise, oneiric and natty it was done before release.
<tumbleweed> this is the first time the code name came so late
<Laney> I think we would only want to encourage people developing to be on n-1.
<Laney> So needn't worry about taking this stuff back too far
<micahg> or a current LTS
<Laney> well, I don't even know about that
<Laney> certainly the current stable
<micahg> developers are entitled to stability too :)
<ogra_> thats why they gain weight all the time ;)
<Laney> I guess if someone is willing to do the work I wouldn't mind, but I'm no SRU member.
<infinity> File an umbrella bug about all the bits that need to know WTF a "quantal" is and start making appropriate precise tasks for each package, and we'll go from there?
<infinity> Most of it's no-brainer 1-line backports.
<infinity> Of course, by the time we get it all fixed, it shouldn't matter, because once the archive is stable, I do expect actual developers to be running Q.
<Laney> bug #994208
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 994208 in vim "Needs to know about quantal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/994208
 * mdeslaur learns about "distro-info"
<Laney> bah, all in main
 * Laney adds self to core-dev.
<infinity> Hah.
<infinity> Just attach a bunch of debdiffs.  They must almost universally be 1-or-2-line patches.
<infinity> I pilot tomorrow, you can beg me to sponsor them all then!
<Laney> hardly seems worth the effort, like a debdiff for a no-change rebuild
<infinity> Oh, for no-change ones, just note that's what's required. :P
<infinity> (Err, they should all need changes, mind you)
<Laney> they do, I'm just likening the two :P
<Laney> noddy changes.
 * infinity nods.
<infinity> Laney: There, everything's fixed in Q (except clang, which I'm working on for other reasons), I'll put the 5 minutes into doing the same for P later. :P
<Laney> oh, you did it?
 * Laney just pull-lp-sourced everything
<Laney> nice :-)
<ScottK> tumbleweed: This is the same distro-info that made pbuilder-dist break as soon as quantal was released?
<ScottK> It doesn't seem like much of a win.
<infinity> Picky, picky. ;)
<tumbleweed> ScottK: seeing as I ended up involved in it, I'm open to suggestions on reliability improvements
<tumbleweed> we could put dummy r-series entries in, but that'll cause different confusion
<tumbleweed> or we make it download data from somewhere, but then you've got another source of stale data...
<infinity> Dummy entries don't seem like much help, when the real codename is what things need.
<Laney> it was the immediate crashing in out of date data
<infinity> People just need to be on top of updating it ASAP.
<infinity> (And make it more robust, apparently)
<tumbleweed> programs using it with slightly more error-handling would avoid blowups like the things ScottK is complaining about
<Laney> pbuilder-dist really didn't need to unconditionally die then
<tumbleweed> yeah
<ScottK> tumbleweed: From my glance at the code it was trying to find out if something was the development release and add extra repos if not.  Rather than exploding if it can't find a development release, it could just assume adding the extra repos is OK.
<tumbleweed> that was just due to API deficciencies
<tumbleweed> ScottK: agreed
<ScottK> But from a user POV, it's distro-info's fault.  If pbuilder-dist hadn't been improved to use it, all would have been fine.
<tumbleweed> also in the worst case scenario, it could suggest what package needs updating and where to look
<infinity> slangasek: If you want to put on an SRU hat for a couple of minutes and look at my 4 uploads in precise-proposed, that would be snazzy.  (They're bit-for-bit identical to my quantal uploads, except for changelog/version)
<cjwatson> infinity: the text of your SRU acceptance messages suggests that perhaps you don't know about sru-accept.py in ubuntu-archive-tools (or else you need to commit your wording changes ;-) )
<infinity> cjwatson: It suggests that I didn't use sru-accept in that case, yes. ;)
<cjwatson> just checking ...
<infinity> cjwatson: I'm (re-)learning all the SRU processes as I go. :P
<infinity> My god, lintian's testsuite is more comprehensive than gcc's.
<tumbleweed> blame nthykier
#ubuntu-release 2012-05-04
<micahg> pitti: are you up for some copies?
<pitti> micahg: bring it on
<micahg> pitti: thunderbird and enigmail from ubunt-mozilla-security to $RELEASE-security and $RELEASE-updates for lucid, natty, oneiric, and precise, and lightning-extension from that PPA for natty-precise
<micahg> *ubuntu-mozilla-security
<pitti> 2012-05-04 08:40:44 ERROR   thunderbird 12.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 in lucid (same version already building in the destination archive for Lucid)
<pitti> err
<pitti> not all built yet?
<pitti> micahg: ^ indeed, tbird/lucid building now on ia64, sparc, and needsbuild on ppc
<pitti> micahg: so I can't copy to -security yet (I copied tbird to all -updates releases)
<pitti> micahg: want me to go ahead with enigmail, or does that need build first, too?
<micahg> pitti: :(, to -security would've failed quickly ;)
<pitti> oh, does it? does that enforce that all builds are done?
<micahg> nothing is allowed to build in -security
<micahg> yeah, you have to copy enigmail and lightning-extension with thunderbird
 * pitti starts with -security for enigmail
<micahg> pitti: no
<pitti> no?
 * pitti ^Cs, but lucid already done
<micahg> they should go to the respective pockets together
 * pitti cancels everything and waits then
<pitti> enigmail lucid-security is already copied, as I said; how bad is that?
<micahg> can you delete and put everything in -updates and recopy when those builds are done?
 * pitti copies enigmail to -updates for now, to match thunderbird
<pitti> micahg: I hope the builds won't take too long to fail
<pitti> micahg: we can delete enigmail from -security, but that would also kill the previous version
<pitti> I guess that's not too bad, as it's also in -updates, and it's better to have none than a bad version in -security for an hour?
<micahg> pitti: that's fine, the idea is that people don't upgrade to the new version with a broken extension
<micahg> I don't envision many upgrading to 11 right now :)
<micahg> rmadison also appears to be broke
<pitti> yeah, just noticed
<pitti> micahg: enigmail/lucid-security killed
<micahg> thanks
<pitti> I'm watching the lucid-updates builds, and once they all failed, I'll copy to -security
<micahg> ok, thanks, can you ping me when that's done so I can publish the USN?
<pitti> yep, of course
<micahg> pitti: could you also promote the thunderbird-locale-* binaries listed here to main? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/t/thunderbird/
<pitti> micahg: I promoted the locale packages; but why -mozsymbols?
<pitti> they've never been in main and it's not seeded
<micahg> pitti: mozsymbols not
<micahg> I said specifically thunderbird-locale-* :)
<pitti> oh, so you did, sorry :) so, done
 * micahg checks how long the ppc build is
<micahg> 12 minutes, ok, not bad
<micahg> all should be <30 miun
<micahg> *min
<pitti> micahg: sulfur looks almost done as well, so soon we'll have three parallel builds
<pitti> lucid/precise done, waiting on natty/oneiric
<pitti> micahg: all copied now *phew*
<micahg> pitti: thanks
<cjwatson> I think the flood has slowed enough by now
<ScottK> Doe we really need the queuebot?
<cjwatson> I find it helpful for keeping routine NEW processing going more smoothly.  You can always /ignore it ...
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> If it's useful, I don't mind.
<skaet> cjwatson,   I think there needs to be some wording added on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArchiveAdministration to reflect the new use of -proposed for development releases.   Wait until after UDS?  or put a straw man up now for discussion?
<skaet> (or at least that feels like the best fit I've found, but if you've spotted a better place,  that's cool).
<ScottK> skaet: Since developers can copy stuff over in the development release, I'm not sure that's the best place for it.
<skaet> ScottK,  thoughts about a better one?
<ScottK> It ought to be self-service and not something more for archive admins to deal with.
 * skaet was trying to figure out where the documentation of purpose, and setting expectations should go.
<cjwatson> skaet: I don't think anything should be added there until such time as the tools are more useful.
<cjwatson> i.e. foundations-p-upload-intermediary
<cjwatson> Otherwise we encourage people to do lots of stuff we aren't set up to accept yet.
<ScottK> skaet: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment (and I agree with cjwatson on timing).
<cjwatson> And agreed, if archive admins have to do this manually we've lost.
<ScottK> Also that page looks like it could use some general modernization.
 * skaet nods
<skaet> cjwatson,  ok, post UDS (where post is dependent on tool timing).
 * infinity blinks at queuebot's stutter.
<seb128> ^ sorry, messed up with upload here, I rejected the buggy ones...
<infinity> Oh.
<tumbleweed> cleaned up a bunch of bugs we were subscribed to that arnen't in terminal states or Incomplete. not too sure what to do with the rest: http://tinyurl.com/dxn8dve
<skaet> tumbleweed,  take a pass at the ones listed as undecided and if there are ones that fit the high/critical category,  series target to quantal, and for precise decide if SRU target or not.   (some of the cleanups maybe should be)
<skaet> (and thanks for doing the scrubbing :) )
#ubuntu-release 2012-05-05
<micahg> slangasek: can you copy chromium-browser from oneiric-proposed to oneiric-updates and oneiric-security please/
<slangasek> micahg: copying
<slangasek> micahg: done
<micahg> slangasek: thanks
#ubuntu-release 2012-05-06
<infinity> cjwatson: Refreshing the chroots and doing another mass-give-back to see if anything sticks.
<infinity> slangasek: ^-- New devscripts there for you.
<slangasek> infinity: accepted
#ubuntu-release 2013-04-29
<ScottK> cjwatson: OK.  It seemed odd I'd get an email from LP about something I'd uploaded to Debain and not touched.
<xnox> cjwatson: ScottK: kdepim is the highest dependency chain in boost transition. I will check if i can fast track that branch of the transition quicker.
<apachelogger> slangasek, ScottK: it helps not having multiple bug reports on the same issue ... bug 1172534 ... I reached the same conclusion though, for some reason ubiquity/d-i ends up creating a grub.cfg without quite splash, which may or may not be related to us overriding GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR via /etc/default/grub.d
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1172534 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu) "plymouth boot splash does not show on an installed system" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1172534
<ScottK> slangasek: Would you please review the kubuntu-settings upload for raring?
<bdmurray> I'm adding saucy to the meta-release-development file since someone wants to upgrade badly
<infinity> bdmurray: Works for me.
<bdmurray> although I think there needs to be some changes to ubuntu-release-upgrader for S
<phillw> Hi, just a quick question, there is not an AMD64-MAC netboot iso listed (nor was there for 13.04). I'm just tidying up our minimal install page which uses those Iso's and cannot find one.
<cjwatson> That's right.
<cjwatson> Perhaps we ought to (roughly the same reasoning applies), but it's never been important enough to justify the work since the netboot ISO is mostly a convenience thing and real network deployments use PXE anyway.
<phillw> cjwatson: with the inability to install from an alternate image now. I'd not lose any sleep over it :/
<phillw> well, actually that may be wrong.. but you can no longer upgrade
<infinity> cjwatson: Are there still master plans to purge amd64+mac with fire, or have we given up the fight?
<cjwatson> slangasek owned that, last I checked
<cjwatson> May have deferred it a bit
 * infinity nods.
<phillw> oh? is there no longer a need of amd64+mac? (me thinks 2 less sets of iso's for lubuntu to test :) )
<stgraber> phillw: there's currently still a need for it. infinity just asked what was the progress on making amd64 images bootable on mac which would then allow us to get rid of amd64+mac
<phillw> stgraber: from my very limited knowledge, it is to do with EFI (the precurser UEFI). But, I know little of the tweaks needed :)
<cjwatson> phillw: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37999/what-is-different-about-the-mac-iso-image contains a technical explanation from me
<cjwatson> But I think a reasonably comprehensible one
<phillw> cjwatson: I can't believe it! I was actually close in my understanding of the difference. That is pretty close to 1st for me!
<phillw> thanks
<cjwatson> heh, ok :)
<phillw> I'll go and 'blow some minds' on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing/Why_So_Many_ISOs#AMD64.2B-Mac which was pointing to https://answers.launchpad.net/mactel-support/+question/162838 Yours seems a much better explantion
<phillw> cjwatson: no mad rush, but can you check you are happy with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing/Why_So_Many_ISOs/#AMD64.2B-Mac and the link it points to (basically, I changed your email to your nick on this channel).
<cjwatson> phillw: the summary wasn't really accurate - it's EFI vs. UEFI is irrelevant, the problem is that it can't cope with hybrid images.  I've rewritten that part
<cjwatson> phillw: I would prefer that you linked to askubuntu.com directly rather than copying my answer into the wiki, please
<phillw> okies, I'll change the link :)
<phillw> cjwatson: I'm an old hand on ubuntu forum so I can point directly to an answer. Is this possible with askubuntu?
<adam_g> zul,  i need to do a glanceclient upload, is sdist okay for generating the upstream tarball from master?
<cjwatson> phillw: there's a "share" link below the answer
<zul> adam_g:  yep
<phillw> found it :)
<phillw> cool, I'll know that in future (I'm a forum user :) ) Again, thanks,
<phillw> ScottK: are you xubuntu ?
<ScottK> No.
<phillw> drat, who is it now?
<phillw> Riddell: are you xubuntu?
<Riddell> phillw: nope
<Riddell>  /join #xubuntu might be the way to find out
<phillw> ahh, of all the names.... it is knome !
<phillw> knome: I've got an incoming email to your group which seems to apply to both lubuntu and xubuntu. I'm not sure if I posting rights to your dev-mailing list so it may need approving.
<phillw> Riddell: ScottK https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Leaders :)
<ScottK> phillw: We already knew we weren't Xubuntu leaders, no need to tell us.
<knome> phillw?
<knome> phillw, i don't see any pending mail
<phillw> knome: it was sent to xubuntu-dev@lists.launchpad.net
<knome> hmm, i don't think that list exists. our is xubuntu-devel@..
<knome> phillw, https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/xubuntu-devel
<phillw> knome: IDK if there is a more up to date listing, I got that from https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev
<ScottK> He just gave you a more up to date listing.
<knome> hmm.
<phillw> knome: maybe update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Leaders ?
<knome> phillw, with what?
<phillw> ScottK: indeed he did, but I'm using the wiki area, which most people would :)
<ScottK> No.  You're not.
<knome> i don't actually know why the xubuntu-dev team in LP even has a mailing list
<knome> it never occurred to me it has one, or that anybody would use it
<phillw> knome: it is the one listed on the wiki page, so it is one I used?
<ScottK> No.  It's not.
<ScottK> It's listed on the launchpad page.
<ScottK> lists.ubuntu.com is the normal place to start looking for such lists.
<Noskcaj> ScottK, it is? to anyone new to ubuntu, whatever is on the wiki would be where you go
<ScottK> Right, but the wiki doesn't mention the LP mailing list, so it's unrelated.
<phillw> I follow the links on  the wiki pages, sorry if that seems a daft way to track down on of our family flavours to get in touch with. i must be old fashioned :D
<ScottK> New, I think just clicking on links without thinking much about it is the new way.
<ScottK> New/No
<slangasek> ScottK, apachelogger: kubuntu-settings... so I'm happy to accept this workaround into raring, but what's the correct long-term fix?
<slangasek> I don't understand why update-grub gets called with wrong input at install time currently
 * ScottK looks at apachelogger.
<slangasek> infinity, cjwatson: yep, I still have some purty Mac hardware at home that I'm supposed to be using to iterate CD stuff on so we can ditch amd64+mac.... but I can't remember where I buried my tuits
#ubuntu-release 2013-04-30
<apachelogger> slangasek, ScottK: I think kubuntu-settings-desktop (providing etc/default/grub.d/05_kubuntu.cfg) needs to pre-depend grub-pc ... grub-pc.postinst looks for etc/default/grub OR etc/default/grub.d/* and if found it will try to read the grub_default_cmdline from there, however since 05_kubuntu does not define the cmdline it ends up empty (as seen on the kubuntu iso's default/grub)
<apachelogger> grub-installer then runs update-grub on /target and only afterwards injects "quiet splash" as default without re-running update-grub, hence why after grub-installer ran the config appears in order on the target system but the grub.cfg does not
<cjwatson> apachelogger: Depending on a specific grub platform package at all is wrong, and a Pre-Depends is probably even more wrong
<cjwatson> apachelogger: If you depend on grub-pc you make it impossible to do e.g. EFI installs
<cjwatson> apachelogger: In any case, grub-pc.postinst reads /etc/default/grub *and* /etc/default/grub.d/*, not *or*
<cjwatson> apachelogger: Also, grub-installer does re-run update-grub after injecting "quiet splash"
<cjwatson> Maybe I should do a Kubuntu install myself to investigate this, since I don't fully understand the problem
<apachelogger> cjwatson: I only see one update-grub run and that is before injection
<apachelogger> IIRC it would rerun if user-params wasn't null, except it is
<cjwatson> Ah, right - would be better to fix that in grub-installer then
<cjwatson> I don't get why it isn't sufficient for kubuntu-settings-desktop to just be in the desktop task, though, which it is
<cjwatson> ogra_: disregard any kubuntu-active/raring/daily-live failure you see - I c'n'ped the wrong crontab line
<ogra_> oops, ok
<bdmurray> cjwatson: is there a new release tasks wiki page?
<cjwatson> I didn't create one, was just prodding NewReleaseCycleProcess
<cjwatson> so it's possible there are dead links now
<cjwatson> (if you mean my edit to ReleaseTeam/FeatureStatus)
<cjwatson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseTaskSignup does appear to exist
<bdmurray> I wonder where to add tasks for updating meta-release-development for the new release, uploading ubuntu-release-upgrader for the new release and uploading python-apt for the new release
<cjwatson> bottom of NewReleaseCycleProcess
<cjwatson> At least some of those are there already
<cjwatson> ogra_: Oh, apparently I should have set ARCHES or something (why is this out of sync with default-arches?)
<cjwatson> ogra_: Can you advise?
<ogra_> we never built that image officially ... there was one single testbuiuld and it kind of got lost until shortly before release
<ogra_> i wanted to have a successful testbuild before adding it
<cjwatson> OK.  What's the right ARCHES for me to use?
<ogra_> ARCHES=armhf+nexus7
<ogra_> my command should be in cdimages shell history
<cjwatson> Running, thanks
<infinity> bdmurray / cjwatson: There's a small typo in meta-release*, an extra space in the Quantal 'Name' stanza.
<infinity> (Almost certainly a non-issue for the parser(s) that look at it)
<bdmurray> infinity: I'll fix it in bzr and on the server sometime
<cjwatson> doing now
<infinity> bdmurray: Also, pgraner's getting a non-upgrade upgrade scenario with ubuntu-release-upgrader.  Want to come yell at his laptop?
<cjwatson> done
<bdmurray> infinity: where is it?
<pgraner> bdmurray, qa room
<cjwatson> infinity: a friend of mine noticed this morning that nothing ever clears /var/lib/ubuntu-release-upgrader/release-upgrade-available after upgrade
<infinity> bdmurray: 2nd floor, 210/211
<cjwatson> could be the same thing
<bdmurray> cjwatson: that is bug 1173209
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1173209 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Prompted about New Release for 13.04 again after dist-upgrade and a restart" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1173209
<infinity> cjwatson: Would that cause it to uselessly upgrade from raring to raring?
<cjwatson> not sure, it would cause motd noise at least
<infinity> (Which is what he's seeing)
<cjwatson> bdmurray: ta
<infinity> bdmurray: Oh, so saucy.tar upgrades to raring. :P
<infinity> bdmurray: That might be a problem.
<infinity> bdmurray: Fix is obvious, I'll fix it here.
<infinity> data/DistUpgrade.cfg:To=raring
<bdmurray> infinity: okay, thanks.  I'll stay put then
<adam_g> zul, why are these saucy/havana branches going into grizzly branches? https://code.launchpad.net/~zulcss/keystone/keystone-saucy-ftbfs/+merge/161606
<zul> adam_g:  launchpad being launchpad...not sure
<adam_g> zul, huh?
<zul> adam_g:  im not sure
<cjwatson> ogra_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-active/raring/daily-preinstalled/20130430.1/ is there now, though not visible from conference wifi yet
<cjwatson> ScottK: ^-
<infinity> bdmurray: I take it back, maybe I won't fix it.  Building this source package from bzr is some sort of rocket voodoo.
<bdmurray> infinity: okay, I can do it then
<cjwatson> did you try bzr bd -S?
<bdmurray> I think the pre-build.sh requires a few things
<infinity> cjwatson: I did.
<infinity> And it does.
<infinity> And I supposedly installed everything it wants.
 * infinity tries a bit harder
<bdmurray> okay, just let me know
<infinity> Does it rely on itself being installed too?  Seems like.
<ScottK> cjwatson: Thanks.
<yofel> ScottK: ^
<ScottK> yofel: I saw.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<yofel> ok, thanks for looking
<ScottK> yofel: ^^^
<yofel> :)
<Daviey> If a package is the same version in precise, quantal and raring.  Does 3 different SRU versions make sense, or should it be done on precise - then binaries copied forward?
<cjwatson> Separate uploads, please
<Daviey> Specifically, bug 1174797
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1174797 in debmirror (Ubuntu Precise) "Canonical repos with Suite!=Codename cannot be mirrored" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1174797
<cjwatson> For that package it'll be quicker to just do the uploads than debate it :-)
<Daviey> cjwatson: Ok, thanks - What is the justification ?
<Daviey> cjwatson: yah
<cjwatson> In general, we want to see independent testing on each release anyway, so it doesn't really buy us anything to carefully try to avoid multiple uploads
<cjwatson> Sure, in this specific case it might be possible to avoid that, but it's easier to just have a consistent message
<Daviey> Yeah, ok - thank you.
<ScottK> For Universe/Main we apply DFSG #8 (License Must Not Be Specific to Debian) as License Must Not Be Specific to Ubuntu, right?
<cjwatson> ScottK: http://people.canonical.com/~cjwatson/ubuntu-policy/policy.html/ch-archive.html#s-ulp
<ScottK> cjwatson: Perfect.  Thanks.
<Daviey> I see.
<infinity> Daviey: Dude, upgrade your ubuntu-dev-tools.
<Laney> let me guess: synced into release?
<infinity> Laney: Yup.
<infinity> Daviey: Syncing to the release pocket is a no-no.
<infinity> Daviey: As an added bonus, you synced something with a new build-dep that needs an MIR.  Please to file/
<Daviey> infinity: no, publishing the same binary in multiple -proposed and (pending verification) -updates pocket is what i was suggesting.
<Daviey> Oh!
<infinity> Daviey: ...
<infinity> Daviey: python-testtools
<infinity> Daviey: No idea what you're on about.
<Daviey> I see, multiple threads
<Daviey> infinity: revno 1387
<Daviey> :/
<infinity> Daviey: Erm, well, that's not the syncpackage you used, is it?
<Daviey> 2013-04-30 19:59:45  syncpackage -d experimental -r saucy -f python-testtool .. manpage for -r suggests "Specify target Ubuntu release"
<infinity> Daviey: Or you explicitly targetted "-r saucy" instead of just letting it do the right thing.
<infinity> Daviey: Yeah, don't do that.
<infinity> Daviey: If you omit "-r", it will go to "-proposed" for the current devel release.
<infinity> Daviey: Alternately, target it yourself.
<infinity> Daviey: Archive admins get to copy to -release, so we have to be careful not to.
<Daviey> infinity: Ok, noted - I assumed it DTRT for syncpackage to gate into -proposed.
<infinity> Daviey: If you explicitly tell it where to go, it does what you ask it.
<cjwatson> Yes, it DTRT unless you override :)
<cjwatson> (I made a similar mistake earlier this release, though using copy-package ...)
<ScottK> cjwatson: I noticed we're short the alpha/beta bug milestones for saucy like we had for raring.  Could those be added?
<infinity> ScottK: I guess month-based ones aren't quite good enough due to not lining up with the scheduled A/B milestones?
<infinity> ScottK: Could we maybe just fudge the schedule a bit so the month-based milestones are "good enough", and we don't have a messy set of not-quite-matching milestones?
<infinity> ScottK: If we ditched A3, and shuffled A1/A2/B1 a tiny bit, we could just align them with end-of-months, ish.
<ScottK> infinity: Personally, I'd find that very confusing.  The A/B milestones worked very well for us last cycle and I'd like to stick with what's working.
#ubuntu-release 2013-05-01
<apachelogger> cjwatson: I'll argue that there are at least two proper problems then ... a) when /etc/default/grub.d/* is present grub-pc will create a bogus /etc/default/grub (e.g. missing quiet splash) b) grub-installer currently does not update-grub after fiddeling with default/grub
<apachelogger> former you can reproduce by purging grub-pc then placing something in grub.d (for instance install kubuntu-settings-desktop), then install grub-pc and check the bogus default/grub
<smartboyhw_> Hmm thought of an interesting thing: How long have teams and flavours not sending status reports to the ubuntu-release mail list?
#ubuntu-release 2013-05-02
<debfx> why doesn't lintian build-depends on libtest-perl-critic-perl show up on component-mismatches?
<apachelogger> cjwatson: btw, I was talking about the wrong file... grub-pc.config is the one causing trouble
<apachelogger> cjwatson: so, I am wondering what the right solution is. only write to debconf db if at least default/grub is present or actually check if the variables were defined before writing them? seems to me latter is what should be happening
<tkamppeter> Anyone of the SRU team here? bdmurray, RAOF_, infinity, SpamapS, slangasek, ScottK?
<slangasek> tkamppeter: "here" but with limited availability this week; what's up?
<tkamppeter> slangasek, I have uploaded a CUPS SRU for bugpopd
<tkamppeter> slangasek, I have uploaded a CUPS SRU for bug 1108719 and now I need to add also the SRU for bug 1133794 to the upload. Can you reject the current upload so that I can do a new upload with both SRUs? Thanks.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1108719 in cups (Ubuntu Raring) "usb crashed with SIGSEGV in opendir() -- USB ports are in BIOS disabled --> cupsd crashes every time" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1108719
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1133794 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Printer not detected by system-config-printer 1.3.11 in Lubuntu 13.04" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1133794
<slangasek> tkamppeter: done
<tkamppeter> slangasek, thanks, new package uploaded.
<cjwatson> apachelogger: I don't have a complete right answer and probably won't be able to sort it out this week, but I'd like to look at it in detail when I'm not at a sprint.  Is there a bug for all this?
<apachelogger> cjwatson: I'll file one
<Noskcaj> the upgrade testcases haven't update for 6 days
<phillw> Noskcaj: why should they? they are test cases, not ISO's
<Noskcaj> phillw, aren't they meant to reset with every iso build?
<phillw> Noskcaj: only if we re-write them :)
<Noskcaj> oh, never mind then
<cjwatson> Noskcaj: the description of those test cases says they're updated weekly
<cjwatson> e.g. http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/270/builds/43090/testcases
<Noskcaj> ok, ty
<phillw> cjwatson: just while you are here, is lubuntu cron job the same time for saucy as raring?
<phillw> 16:29 (UTC) and  01:35 (UTC) for ac100
<cjwatson> No change.  You can look this up yourself in lp:ubuntu-cdimage etc/crontab
<phillw> cjwatson: thanks, I'm just 'waking' up our testing page from its brief holiday :)
<phillw> cjwatson: I can't find lp:ubuntu-cdimage etc/crontab ?
<stgraber> phillw: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/ubuntu-cdimage/mainline/view/head:/etc/crontab
<phillw> thanks stgraber :)
#ubuntu-release 2013-05-03
<smartboyhw_> Can someone advise on why the Ubuntu Studio Saucy i386 build failed while the amd64 succeeded?
<cjwatson> smartboyhw_: from the log it looks like just transient unluckiness.  no reason it should fail the same way tomorrow
<smartboyhw_> cjwatson: Eh:)
<ogra_> cjwatson, hmm, seems it still generates a squashfs
<cjwatson> Oh, yeah, I didn't take any steps to disable that
<ogra_> ah, k
<cjwatson> Is that an immediate problem?  Is it generating the tarball too?
<ogra_> as long as it's expected :)
<ogra_> dunno, still doing the squashing
<ogra_> ah, jusr done with that
<cjwatson> Fixing now
<ogra_> it seems to do something in lb_binary_tar actually
<cjwatson> Yeah, I believe I fixed that
<cjwatson> Guess I'll wait for upload until we see it succeed
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> cjwatson, we should make it skip zsync
<ogra_> seems like a wate of time ... the final image will be zipped
<ogra_> *waste
<ogra_> cjwatson, hmm, no tarball on cadejo ... again just a squashfs
<cjwatson> ogra_: OK, I'll look
<ogra_> it is really tiny as squanshfs though
<cjwatson> apw: I suspect there's no point in doing udebs for the phablety kernels
<cjwatson> Especially since most of them are basically empty :)
<cjwatson> ogra_: livecd-rootfs 2.129 uploaded; disables zsync and should with any luck copy out the tarball
<ogra_> cjwatson, awesome ... i just tried out the content pof the squashfs on my phone and it seems to work
<cjwatson> nice
<ogra_> though i overwrote the exiting ubuntu install, trying with a completely wiped device now to make sure
<apw> cjwatson, that is a very good point :)
<cjwatson> Heh, bad timing on the haskell migration, it looks like it probably only copied half of it before the next publisher run
<cjwatson> Should sort itself out in another run
<Laney> you got it all to go?
<cjwatson> Laney: Yep, eventually
<Laney> nice one
<cjwatson> So hopefully the next sync from unstable when that all lands will be fairly close to this, and we won't have to do it all again
<ScottK> infinity: Can haz lpia builder for a bit?  There's a security update (clamav) in hardy that it'd be nice to see get fully built.
<StevenK> ScottK: infinity is on it
<ScottK> StevenK: Thanks.
<rtg_> infinity, cjwatson: I've submitted a patch to the kernel that will bump the ABI for every upload. bjf mentioned that there may still be issues with this approach. Given that infinity has backported kernel autoremove to Precise, are there any issues you can think of ?
<bjf> infinity, cjohnston i _like_ this idea
<infinity> rtg_: I've been asking for this for years, I have no issues with it.  Andy previously thought that Colin had arguments against, but we can never remember what they were. :P
<rtg_> infinity, ok, as soon as we consult with cjwatson to clear up any doubts....
<infinity> jdstrand: FYI, I re-copied that clamav/hardy release to catch the lpia binary.
<ScottK> infinity: Thanks.
<cjwatson> kernel ABI> I guess we can cope; the main problem was not having autoremoval, and that's fixed
<ScottK> ogra_: I thought of you: http://notinventedhe.re/on/2010-3-24
<cjwatson> that's a fantastic hostname
<ogra_> ScottK, haha
<StevenK> ScottK: Except ours boots to static images.
<wgrant> There's nearly a terminal app..
#ubuntu-release 2013-05-05
<smartboyhw_> !sasl | Noskcaj
<ubot2> Factoid 'sasl' not found
<smartboyhw_> :O
<smartboyhw_> Ah wrong channel
<smartboyhw_> infinity: BTW when is the expected time for the EOL announcements to go out on 9th May?
<smartboyhw_> Or anyone from the Release Team that's not on holiday:P
<infinity> smartboyhw: There's no specific time for the EOL announces to go out (and the actual work to EOL the release will happen after the announcements, so timing's not hugely critical).
<smartboyhw> infinity: :O  OK
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 1176686 may be interesting for you guys
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1176686 in qtchooser (Ubuntu Saucy) "qtchooser does not properly work with multiarch" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1176686
#ubuntu-release 2014-04-28
<Laney> Is someone planning a new package sync run?
<xnox> isn't it cronned these days?
<doko> getting: $ syncpackage -f python3.4
<doko> syncpackage: Error: Debian version 3.4.0+20140427-1 has not been picked up by LP yet. Please try again later.
<xnox> well if things are not imported into lp's debian mirror, that's a problem.
<Laney> I think new packages are separate
<cjwatson> No, they aren't separate
<cjwatson> That's been part of auto-sync since it was moved to the API
<cjwatson> doko: I'd expect that to import in a few minutes
<cjwatson> That error just means that it shows up in rmadison -u debian but not quite in LP yet
<cjwatson> The former is generally ahead of the latter
<Laney> Perhaps the check is for taking over of binaries from other packages
<cjwatson> Laney: There are indeed some cases where it isn't automatic, such as taking over binaries that are ubuntu-modified per their version
<cjwatson> Laney: What package in particular are you interested in?
<cjwatson> There aren't that many that are blocked at the moment
<Laney> vala-0.24, takes over valac from -0.22
<cjwatson> Yup
<cjwatson> [New] vala-0.24_0.24.0-1
<cjwatson> No previous publications in Ubuntu
<cjwatson> OK (Y/n)?  y
<cjwatson>  * Trying to add vala-0.24 ...
<cjwatson> vala-0.24_0.24.0-1 is trying to override modified binary valac_0.22.1-0ubuntu1.  OK (y/N)?  n
<cjwatson> Just run syncpackage on it if there are no Ubuntu changes to preserve
<Laney> I will do, I just forgot this detail
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7351454/ - last auto-sync output FWIW
<cjwatson> libusb-1.0 definitely needs somebody to have a look
<cjwatson> doko: It's imported now.  (But it'll autosync; not really any need to do it manually.)
<cjwatson> People who receive it can ignore the image build failure mail; working on it
<ogra_> stgraber, yo ...
<ogra_> [systemimage] Apr 28 15:43:02 2014 (2726) Local channels file: /tmp/system-image-kejs1hfs/channels.json
<ogra_> [systemimage] Apr 28 15:43:02 2014 (2726) no matching channel: utopic
<doko> cjwatson, wgrant, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/abinit ... wanted to retry the build on arm64, but there is no build record for utopic
<wgrant> Yeah, we haven't run add-missing-builds.py yet. infinity ^^
<cjwatson> Image builds back on
<doko> grr, no more trusty
<ogra_> thats utopic
<stgraber> ogra_: you want ubuntu-touch/utopic
<ogra_> stgraber, that breaks all tools
<stgraber> ogra_: then we need to fix the tools, the rename was announced everywhere months ago and people were told the symlinks were temporary
<ogra_> (and documentation on plenty of wikipages)
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> stgraber, once the tests on http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/ are done and dont look to bad we'd like the alias for devel-proposed switched
<ogra_> (not for devel yet until we have a promotable image)
<stgraber> ogra_: ok. I'm off today but I'll be back tomorrow.
<ogra_> stgraber, ok, fine then
<bdmurray> Is there a Utopic Release Schedule yet?
<doko> cjwatson, in the past you did overwrite the failing libreoffice autopkg test. but not anymore. any reason for that?
<Laney> It started to work
<Laney> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Trusty/view/AutoPkgTest/job/trusty-adt-libreoffice/
<cjwatson> doko: Also, no particular reason, I bumped that version as and when I happened to notice that it was out of date
<doko> Processing triggers for initramfs-tools (0.103ubuntu4) ...
<doko> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-24-generic
<doko> adt-run: testbed dpkg architecture: amd64
<doko> adt-run: @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@ builds ...
<doko> adt-run: @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@ apt apt0
<doko> chown: changing ownership of '/autopkgtest/tmp/adt-satdep.deb': Operation not permitted
<doko> adt-run: unexpected error: failed to chown /autopkgtest/tmp/adt-satdep.deb
<doko> qemu: terminating on signal 15 from pid 48643
<cjwatson> Ask pitti about that one
<doko> jibel, pitti: this is python3.4. should it be just restarted?
<cjwatson> Except pitti isn't in this channel
<doko> cjwatson, you're too quick for my typing
<cjwatson> Heh
<shadeslayer> ScottK: could you accept homerun?
<doko> I must not upload to trusty, I must not upload to trusty, I must not upload to trusty, ...
<Laney> know the feeling
<Laney> Somehow I got <ctrl-r>-D → dch -D trusty -r "" into muscle memory
<infinity> wgrant: Will add-missing-builds now, was waiting for the buildds to go idle.
<infinity> Or, idle-ish...
<infinity> doko: Takes me a month to retrain my fingers on a new release, I feel your pain.
<cjwatson> I tend to edit /usr/bin/dch right after release
<infinity> cjwatson: Yeah, it's when manually typing the release that I get it wrong.  I've considered removing "trusty" from vim's syntax highlighting, so it ends up bright red and angry. :P
<infinity> Or maybe I just need to use 'dch -r' more, and trust that it usually DTRT.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: also uploading ktp, which has a MRE
<bdmurray> slangasek: could you merge https://code.launchpad.net/~brian-murray/ubuntu-archive-tools/email-quote-version/+merge/216490?
<infinity> rtg: Oh joy, it's firmware time again?
<ogra_> heh
 * ogra_ notes that infinity gets famous on heise.de
<infinity> Err, crap.
<infinity> rtg: I accepted both of those and just as I clicked the button, realized you hadn't updated WHENCE.
<infinity> rtg: Not critical, IMO, but can you fix in git for the next release(s)?
<infinity> ogra_: Oh dear.  Do I want to know why?
<ogra_> the ... screensaver bug
<ogra_> they quote you
<rtg> infinity, I didn't update WHENCE this time on purpose (so as to avoid a future merge conflict). It'll get updated when Intel sends a pull request to Ben.
<infinity> rtg: Ahh, fair enough.
<infinity> rtg: Given that it's all covered by the blanket iwlwifi license in there, it's not a legal issue, just a curious omission in the file.
<rtg> agreed
<infinity> ogra_: Hrm, when I get translated to German and back to English, I sound like even more of a jerk than I already am.
<ogra_> lol
<infinity> ogra_: Are there really so many German Ubuntu users that reporting on us is good for business for heise, or does their tech editor just have a soft spot for us?
<slangasek> bdmurray: done
<ogra_> infinity, its pure sensationalism ... they make it sound like we shpiied with this bug and it was only fixed today
<ogra_> *shipped
<infinity> ogra_: Oh, I guess I didn't translate enough of the article to get that. :/
<infinity> ogra_: Surely, it should be a story of heroism, not failure, as we stopped the presses and made sure it was all sorted out before unleashing it on the public.
<ogra_> right
<infinity> ogra_: Oh well.  Clickbait jornalism is the new world order.
<ogra_> well, heise is usually rather proper in that regard
<michagogo|cloud> 21:10:28 <infinity> ogra_: Hrm, when I get translated to German and back to English, I sound like even more of a jerk than I already am. <-- German sounds like a very aggressive language, I think
<bdmurray> infinity: is there a Utopic Release Schedule yet or dates for milestones?
<infinity> bdmurray: You're the third person to ask, I'll put up a draft this afternoovening.
<bdmurray> infinity: okay, thanks
<slangasek> infinity: please be sure to mark as 'draft' :)
<infinity> slangasek: I can probably manage that.
<Logan_> infinity: mind accepting that ^ so I can close this bug? :P
<Logan_> thanks :)
<ScottK> It would be nice if another SRU team member could look at the clamav in queue for trusty (my upload, so I can't review) - it's a trivial fix, so it shouldn't take a moment.
<bdmurray> ScottK: I'll see what I can do
<ScottK> bdmurray: Thanks.
<bdmurray> the same version of empathy was uploaded to utopic and the unapproved queue for trusty, can anything be done about that or does the trusty upload need to be rejected?
<infinity> bdmurray: trusty upload needs to be rejected.
<bdmurray> infinity: ack, thanks
<mapreri> -queuebot/#ubuntu-release- New sync: libinput (utopic-proposed/primary) [0.1.0-1] ←←←← is "primary" a new component? (lp shows me main, as it should be)
<stgraber> mapreri: no, it usually means that this is a new source package (so without component at this point) aimed at the primary archive
#ubuntu-release 2014-04-29
<doko_> pitti, jibel: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Utopic/view/AutoPkgTest/job/utopic-adt-python3.4/7/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/  could you have a look?
<doko> infinity, could you have a look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ruby-patron/0.4.18-2 ? did you have to kill these two before as well?
<infinity> doko: That doesn't ring any bells, and the previous version built everywhere. :/
<infinity> doko: But, kill now, investigate later.  I need to go to bed.
<infinity> doko: This is the first time it's built on ruby2.0, so I assume we've just found a bug.
<jibel> doko, pitti restarted it and the testsuite is running
<Mirv> the new qtdeclarative-opensource-src binary packages in utopic should be promoted to main like the old packages they replaced, since it's preventing some builds for rsalveti
<Mirv> after that rsalveti would probably appreciate kicking rebuilds of https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtpim-opensource-src/5.0~git20140203~e0c5eebe-0ubuntu3 and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtlocation-opensource-src/5.2.1-1ubuntu3
<Laney> as a core-dev he's able to do that himself
<Mirv> oh, ok (the rebuild part)
<Laney> yup
<Mirv> the list of new packages that are renames of the old ones that were made transitional: qml-model-qtqml-models2 qml-module-qt-labs-folderlistmodel qml-module-qt-labs-settings qml-module-qtquick-dialogs qml-module-qtquick-localstorage qml-module-qtquick-particles2 qml-module-qtquick-privatewidgets qml-module-qtquick-window2 qml-module-qtquick-xmllistmodel qml-module-qtquick2 qml-module-qttest
<doko> dpkg-source: warning: -sn is not a valid option for Dpkg::Source::Package::V3::Quilt
<doko> gpgv: Signature made Mon Apr 28 13:12:05 2014 UTC using RSA key ID 311D765A
<doko> gpgv: Can't check signature: public key not found
<doko> dpkg-source: warning: failed to verify signature on ./rtkit_0.11-1.dsc
<doko> dpkg-source: info: extracting rtkit in rtkit-0.11
<doko> dpkg-source: info: unpacking rtkit_0.11.orig.tar.xz
<doko> dpkg-source: info: unpacking rtkit_0.11-1.debian.tar.gz
<doko> dpkg-source: info: applying 01-no_ptrace_cap.patch
<doko> patching file rtkit-daemon.c
<doko> Hunk #1 FAILED at 1766.
<doko> 1 out of 1 hunk FAILED
<doko> dpkg-source: info: fuzz is not allowed when applying patches
<doko> dpkg-source: info: if patch '01-no_ptrace_cap.patch' is correctly applied by quilt, use 'quilt refresh' to update it
<doko> dpkg-source: info: restoring quilt backup files for 01-no_ptrace_cap.patch
<doko> dpkg-source: error: LC_ALL=C patch -t -F 0 -N -p1 -u -V never -g0 -E -b -B .pc/01-no_ptrace_cap.patch/ --reject-file=- < rtkit-0.11/debian/patches/01-no_ptrace_cap.patch gave error exit status 1
<doko> FAILED [dpkg-source died]
<doko> how can this happen when the debian upload did patch that correctly?
<Laney> that package has an ubuntu.series file
<doko> ahh
<doko> omg, whole lot of ruby modules wants to migrate to main
<doko> banned
<ogra_> infinity, so i talked to the heise author and he can obviously still reproduce the screensaver issue with his iso ... can that be ?
<seb128> ogra_, what issue?
<ogra_> seb128, hodling enter for 30sec
<ogra_> seb128, http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Sperrbildschirm-bei-Ubuntu-14-04-einfach-zu-umgehen-2178733.html
<seb128> did he download the iso before it was flagged official and got a wrong one?
<ogra_> i'll ask him to check the md5 ... just want to be sure its supposed to be really gone
<ogra_> (my system is obviously already up to date and i didnt use the iso anyway over here)
<michagogo|cloud> ogra_: ask him to update his system?
<michagogo|cloud> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<seb128> ogra_, we didn't have any unity update since release (there is one SRU in proposed)
<ogra_> michagogo|cloud, thats not the point, his article claimed the release iso has the issue
<seb128> ogra_, you can also ask for the unity package version (dpkg -l | grep unity)
<ogra_> will do
<seb128> ogra_, we didn't have any unity update since release
<seb128> so that doesn't make sense
<ogra_> seb128, and the iso surely shouldnt have the issue, right ?
<seb128> if it's fixed in the current version, it was fixed in release
<ogra_> ok
<seb128> no it shouldn't
<seb128> and we tested the fix/verified it when it landed
<seb128> there could be other issues though
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> seb128, seems he has the right iso and also unity 7.2.0+14.04.20140416-0ubuntu1 ... he uses nvidia drivers though
<pitti> doko: run #8 finished, and failed due to su -c ... nobody; that's another fallout from last release's change that these accounts have a disabled shell
<seb128> ogra_, can you ask what he does exactly and what happens?
<pitti> doko: the usual fix is to call "su -s /bin/sh -c ..."
<ogra_> will do
<seb128> ogra_, ok, so I tested with the version which had the bug and with the fixed version
<seb128> ogra_, sitting on enter for 45 seconds
<ogra_> and you cant repro i guess
<ogra_> (with the fixed)
<seb128> ogra_, with the old version it would display "wrong password" and then the spinner would stop spinning and nothing would happen, then when you release the keypress unity would segfault
<seb128> ogra_, with the new one, the spinner keeps spinning and it does a "wrong password" every few seconds
<seb128> like if you kept trying to enter wrong passwords
<seb128> no segfault
<ogra_> seb128, hmm, with the iso he seems to see compiz crash and gets "respawn to fast" messages it seems
<seb128> ogra_, can he submit the crash report/get a bt from apport?
<ogra_> (which might not be the same segfault)
<ogra_> i will ask
<ogra_> not sure he is that technical :)
<doko> pitti, you mean fallout caused by autopkgtest?
<pitti> doko: no, by whichever package sets up the default user base (user-setup?), it caused massive pain
<cjwatson> pitti: base-passwd
<cjwatson> Sorry for the pain but I think it was overdue
<pitti> no, not user-setpu
<pitti> ah, base-passwd
<pitti> I think we fixed most fallout by now, but it seems python3.4's test still needs to be fixed
<cjwatson> doko: s/trusty/utopic/?
<doko> shit ... yeah
<ogra_> cjwatson, oh, after you fixed the "touch i386 accidentially gets promoted all the time" issue on cdimage i assume i have to run mark-current for i386 too when manually promoting, right ?
<cjwatson> I believe so, yes
<ogra_> thanks
<ogra_> just wanted to make sure
<xnox> doko: just install devscripts from utopic... it's fixed now.
<doko> pitti, jibel: please could you give back the rails-3.2 autopkg test. should have now all dependencies available for ruby2.1
<cjwatson> wg 25
<cjwatson> sigh
<rbasak> ^^ I didn't realise this was new. Should this have happened, or should it just be on ddebs instead?
<rbasak> I also appear to have forgotten to run update-maintainer :-/
<Laney> rbasak: If it's a -dbg package then it's the same as any other new binary as far as the archive is concerned
<cjwatson> It's new, but it's also not a problem
<Laney> ddebs.u.c should get a -dbgsym which is empty and Depends on the -dbg
<rbasak> Right, but is -dbg the "right" way to do things?
<cjwatson> *shrug*
<rbasak> OK, I won't worry about it then :)
<cjwatson> It's not worth diverging from Debian to remove it
<rbasak> Thanks!
<Laney> It's the only way Debian has, and we don't bother removing them
<pitti> doko: will do later; there's the d-jenkins migration to LP teams happening, so it's shutdown
<pitti> doko: thanks!
<sil2100> Hi SRU team! In the UNAPPROVED queue there seems to be and qtorganizer5-eds SRU waiting since last week - is there anything wrong with it, should we take some action?
<bdmurray> sil2100: for trusty? the queue is quite large so I'd be surprised if anyone has looked at it yet
<bdmurray> slangasek: is upgrading from P w/ -lts- packages to Q supported?
<sil2100> bdmurray: ok, thanks :)
<sil2100> Just been worried it got forgotten or (even worse) it had some problems that we didn't notice
<slangasek> bdmurray: upgrading to Q now, or in the past given that it's now EOL?  anyway, I'm pretty sure we said we wouldn't support upgrades from P w/ lts-raring- to Q, but I don't remember if we said we would support P/ w lts-quantal- to Q
<bdmurray> slangasek: Q isn't EOL quite yet, infinity was talking about sending an announcement then waiting 4 weeks
<bdmurray> slangasek: but okay, not supported
<slangasek> has the announcement been sent?  It's supposed to be EOL now; has the security team agreed to supporting it an extra month?
<mdeslaur> kill it kill it kill it
<infinity> mdeslaur: I'll send the announce today (honest) and give it three weeks (which is what I gave raring), which will allow the last SRU kernel to land.
<mdeslaur> infinity: ok, sounds good
<slangasek> infinity, cjwatson, pitti: ddebs.u.c seems to be empty for trusty-proposed; is this a known issue?
<slangasek> no ddebs for -updates seems problematic for errors retraceability
<infinity> slangasek: s/proposed/updates/ you mean?
<slangasek> infinity: yes, that
<infinity> slangasek: And not known by me until just now...
<infinity> Given how pitti does refcounting, some of them might be long gone by now, too. :/
<slangasek> fwiw I only noticed because I had dpkg-dbgsym installed locally, and update-manager was throwing me to the 'partial upgrade' screen
<infinity> slangasek: Oh, feh.  It's right there in the crontab.
<slangasek> next year, in the ho^W^W soyuz
<infinity> slangasek: Should fix itself in a few minutes, though no idea how many will have been irrecoverably lost. :(
<infinity> Probably a week or more of SRUs.
<slangasek> well, no worse crying over spilled ddebs
<infinity> I guess the upshot is that most of what was SRUed in the first week or two are packages we tend to SRU a lot. :P
<slangasek> just one more reason to get ddebs into soyuz
<slangasek> s/worse/use/ (?)
<infinity> Total brain/finger disconnect?
<infinity> slangasek: Alright, ddebs should exist for -updates.
<slangasek> huzzah
<infinity> slangasek: No idea how many were lost, but dpkg is there, at least. :P
<infinity> Let's see if I can save a few more.
<apw> infinity, i thinik when the kernel started to go missing, he upped the retension a lot, to like 30 days or soemthing
<apw> (for ddebs which are unclaimed)
<robru> cjwatson, hiya, we have another unity8 release that needs to be version bumped to get through -proposed. thanks!
<infinity> robru: On it.
<robru> infinity, thanks!
<xnox> are daily _trusty_ images going to be build? useful to use those during sru verification
<infinity> xnox: They will be, yes.
<cjwatson> pitti: Do autopkgtest jobs need a kick after the Jenkins migration?
<cjwatson> I notice that software-properties (at least) hasn't run
<cjwatson> Maybe that's what jibel just mentioned on some internal lists ...
<robru> infinity, cjwatson : I'm a little confused about unity8, excuses says the jenkins is running, but jenkins seems to indicate that the tests passed? is there some kind of hiccup there?
<infinity> robru: The jenkins instance was heavily mangled today, I suspect there's some fallout that jibel might need to look at.
<robru> infinity, ok, thanks
#ubuntu-release 2014-04-30
<pitti> cjwatson: I'll have a look now (autopkgtests)
<pitti> infinity, slangasek: looking (ddebs); we keep ddebs for 30 days, they should all still be there
<pitti> cjwatson: ah yes, seems it's due to python-jenkins and oauth
<pitti> doko_: rails-3.2 now fails with "Could not find gem 'sqlite3 (>= 0) ruby' in the gems available on this machine"
<doko_> pitti, I love ruby ...
<pitti> infinity, slangasek: hm, ddeb indexes for trusty-{updates,security} do exist; maybe infinity already poked them?
<pitti> although I did set up cronjobs for them last week
<pitti> doko_: don't we all :/
<Mirv> regarding autopkg we're waiting most of all for unity8/unity-mir
<jibel> Hi, with the change of authentication in jenkins, autopkgtest are blocked (remote builds are not allowed) I'm on it with the CI team
<Mirv> thanks jibel
<doko_> pitti, jibel: python3.4 autopkg test failed to fetch archive index :-/
<pitti> doko_: retrying
<doko_> but there was a real error too,
<pitti> hm, no, not on #9
<pitti> doko_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7364387/
<pitti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7364396/ <- more complete
<doko_> pitti, I only see #8
<pitti> doko_: yes, i386 for #9 is still running, d-jenkins only copies to public jenkins once both are done
<doko_> ahh
<pitti> http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/utopic-adt-python3.4/9/
<pitti> (argh jenkins)
<jamespage> please could someone reject juju-mongodb - still in trusty mode :-(
<jibel> to unblock autopkgtest I disabled job creation, so only tests that already exist in jenkins will be triggered
<cjwatson> jamespage: done
<jamespage> cjwatson, thanks
<cjwatson> pitti: Do you know what causes things like http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Utopic/view/AutoPkgTest/job/utopic-adt-git-annex/ARCH=i386,label=adt/9/console ?
<pitti> cjwatson: yes, I do; that's very high on my TODO list
 * pitti retries test in the meantime
<cjwatson> Yeah, I just did and it passed on amd64 but failed on i386
<cjwatson> So I guess it's random?
<pitti> cjwatson: yes, it is
<pitti> race condition in the copying back and forth of files between host and testbed
<pitti> I can reproduce it reliably and know how to fix it properly
<darkxst> infinity, no idea who is working on the cogl transition but it seems to be blocked by your block on rtmpdump?
<doko> pitti, how did the ruby-defaults enter with the failing rails-3.2 test?
<pitti> doko: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#ruby-defaults doesn't show rails-3.2, so it looks like another instance of the results examination bug; jibel has a fix for that now, but it's not rolled out yet
<doko> pitti, well it did show it until recently
<pitti> right
<pitti> that's the bug, it makes results disappear
<doko> and they disappear when a new rebuild is triggered?
<pitti> sometimes, yes
<pitti> rather, when new results come in after finishing a new run
<pitti> we see that very often now as dependencies change very fast
<pitti> didn't happen all that often during trusty, so it was much harder to trigger
<doko> yes, but apparently much more often for packages where rebuilds are triggered more often, like gcc ...
<pitti> exactly
<pitti> that's why we saw it on libgcc1 last cycle, etc.
<pitti> and regularly on eglibc uploads
<doko> who needs to be told about the new ubuntu version for links in http://packages.qa.debian.org/ ?
<knome> doko, balloons
<doko> balloons, ^^^ please search the recent version in utopic, not trusty
<cjwatson> since when was balloons responsible for packages.qa.debian.org?  the Ubuntu versions there are a UDD thing
<knome> oh, oops.
 * knome facepalms
<cjwatson> let me see, I think I can at least change the source
<doko> or file a bug for qa.debian.org?
<cjwatson> well, I've pushed the necessary change
<cjwatson> You could but a bit late :)
<doko> ok, thanks
<cjwatson> Laney: Do I need to deploy ubuntu-releases.yaml changes manually, or is it done automatically?
 * Laney disclaims all knowledge
<Laney> wait
<Laney> that's a change to UDD?
<Laney> (thought it was to the PTS itself)
<Laney> you need to pull on ullmann
<cjwatson> You were the last person to change that files
<cjwatson> *file
<cjwatson> OK, let me see if I have access
<Laney> Can do it if you don't
<Laney> I don't think I was aware that this is the file the PTS uses
<cjwatson> The PTS uses UDD for that, yeah
<cjwatson> Laney: I'm not in uddadm and don't have sudo to udd, so if you could pull that'd be great, thanks
<Laney> done
<cjwatson> ta
<cjwatson> doko: should update itself in about four hours
<cjwatson> 30 2,8,14,20 * * * cd /srv/packages.qa.debian.org/www && nice -15 flock -n .do_all.lock bin/do_all.sh
<doko> pitti, should systemd-services be demoted?
<pitti> doko: it's NBS, can go away
<pitti> doko: I'll deal with the remaining rdepends
<cjwatson> NBS won't go away until the rdepends do
<pitti> yes, that's why I wonder why it's already on c-m
<pitti> e. g. gnome-settings-daemon still recommends it without alternative
<pitti> doko: but if you don't mind I'll do that cleanup later, I'm currently working on the various autopkgtest SNAFUs
<pitti> for now systemd has a C/R/P: systemd-services
<pitti> ah, that's probably why it's in c-m
<doko> sure
<cjwatson> NBS isn't totally accurate of course
<arges> Hi. the package in -proposed for neutron/saucy has the wrong bug number. Do we need to remove from -proposed and reupload?
<arges> infinity: cjwatson ^^^
<pitti> arges: if it's in the unapproved queue, yes; once it got accepted, no; but hopefully it didn't get accepted with a wrong bug ref?
<arges> pitti: it did get accepted with the wrong bug ref. : (
<pitti> arges: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+queue?queue_state=1 doesn't have a neutron package though, so I guess it did get accepted?
<pitti> arges: so in theory we can also remove it from saucy-proposed, but you need a new upload with a higher version number anyway
<pitti> as that version number is now used
<cjwatson> I would probably remove and reupload, although it's possible (just annoying) to avoid that
<cjwatson> you would need to remove the old entry from the changelog if doing that
<cjwatson> or retrospectively edit it
<arges> cjwatson: ok how is that accomplished? I think jamespage would appreciate it since they've already verified all openstack packages
<cjwatson> how is which accomplished?
<cjwatson> I gave two options :)
<arges> Avoiding a removal and re-upload.
<cjwatson> sru-release and then go around reopening bugs
<cjwatson> and closing the proper ones
<cjwatson> but I'd still recommend retrospectively editing the changelog in whatever branch is appropriate, for future uploads
<cjwatson> so that eventually users can see the right thing
<arges> cjwatson: ok so the changelog edit would be an SRU on top of the existing one?
<arges> the retrospective changelog edit that is
<cjwatson> you wouldn't SRU just for that, just make sure it's in the next upload
<cjwatson> it being neutron I assume there will eventually be one
<arges> cjwatson: ok sounds good. Thanks
<jamespage> cjwatson, arges: OK - I'll do the branch edit now
<jamespage> arges, done
<infinity> pitti: I fixed it yesterday, yes.  Your crontab lacked -updates.
<pitti> infinity: ah, thanks
<infinity> pitti: It was a bit embarassing how long I spend grepping and reading bits of your source before I realised it was just a missing argument to the cron job. :P
<infinity> s/spend/spent/
<pitti> infinity: heh, sorry about that
<infinity> pitti: And now the crontab is gone?
<infinity> pitti: Did you just delete it, or am I on crack?
<infinity> Oh, or I can't type.
<infinity> La la la.
<infinity> pitti: Ignore me.  Waking up hurts.
<pitti> infinity: forgot the sudo? :-)
<infinity> pitti: No, can't type "crontab" and mistook bash's "not found" for crontab telling me there wasn't one. :P
<infinity> (corntab -l)
<ogra_> yummy
<pitti> infinity: sounds like breakfast cereal to me
<ogra_> ++
<ogra_> whee !
<sil2100> Yeaaah, needs NEWing still though... o/
<doko> pitti, jibel: please restart the rails-3.2 autopkg test
<xnox> doko: if you have vpn, you can use launchpad SSO login and restart yourself these days =)
<doko> xnox, ohh
<xnox> doko: we've finally migrated to launchpad teams for managements and ~ubuntu-archive & canonical-foundations are part of it.
<xnox> doko: rails-3.2 rescheduled.
<xnox> doko: cause it might take a while figuring out vpn/dns/sso first time around =) but the incentives are there.
<infinity> I don't bother with fancy VPN stuff, I just sshuttle to batuan, and add d-jenkins.ci to /etc/hosts, works well.
<xnox> infinity: =)))) nice. does sso work with sshuttle?
<infinity> xnox: Why wouldn't it?
<xnox> true.
<xnox> yeah, it just needs dns for callback.
<xnox> (redirect)
<xnox> doko: all green now.
<doko> good, ruby-2.1 is the default. now let's the server team fix puppet ;p
<dbarth> hello, me again for some SRU requests ;)
<dbarth> if someone can scan webbrowser-app for this merge/bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1302780
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1302780 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu Trusty) "[webapp-container] Google Apps For Business support when using an external SSO provider" [High,Fix committed]
<dbarth> i'd like it to move to -proposed to release further webbrowser-app updates on trusty; thanks in advance
<robru> infinity, hi, just wondering about gst-plugins-bad1.0. any chance we can get that landed in utopic?
<infinity> robru: We can look into dropping the blocks and seeing how britney does, yeah.  For a while, it was spending ~4h per run just to tell us that some transitions weren't ready yet.
<robru> infinity, yeah, if you could I'd appreciate it. we got ourselves into another one of those situations where somebody was expecting a silo to be atomic, and then gst-plugins-bad1.0 got stuck in proposed while the rest of the silo didn't, leaving utopic in an inconsistent state.
<xnox> infinity: won't work.
<xnox> infinity: so everything would still be blocked on getfem++ not able to launch scilab on powerpc.
<xnox> infinity: i can upload getfem++ with scilab portion disabled on powerpc for now, and then gremove getfem-scilab on powerpc, and then we can drop all the blocks and everything should be able to migrate.
<xnox> or like force getfem-scilab to be uninstallable
<xnox> (demote to proposed?)
<robru> xnox, oh please, yes
<infinity> robru: No one should expect silos to migrate atomically.  If migration of individual bits breaks, that should be reflected in the dependencies.
<infinity> robru: Partial upgrades are a fact of life in Debian packaging, ignoring that does no one any favours.
<robru> infinity, yes, I know that, but we have a hard time coordinating that with upstreams (also we are bad at pridicting what will get stuck in proposed and what will fly right through)
<infinity> xnox: Hrm, let me see this mess you speak of.
<infinity> robru: Sure, but even if stuff "flies through", there's no guarantee that users won't upgrade just one bit, and if your deps let them and that breaks, boom.
<xnox> bug #1314646
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1314646 in scilab (Ubuntu) "scilab fails to launch on powerpc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1314646
<infinity> robru: OOI, what actually breaks?
<robru> true
<infinity> robru: It shouldn't be hard for people to know "I'm relying on feature X from Package Y, so I must depend on it".
<robru> infinity, not actually sure what will break. i just noticed we have a silo with *NINE* different source packages, eight of which made it to the archive.
<infinity> robru: This sort of thing bites people years later when we're testing lts->lts upgrades, and realise a postinst depends on a new feature, and unpack order isn't what you thought, etc.
<infinity> robru: If nothing actually breaks, you might be worrying about, well, nothing. :)
<robru> infinity, the trick I think is predicting ci-train's autogenerated version numbers. Hard to write a dependency against a version number you don't know ahead of time
<infinity> robru: You know the upstream snapshot date where the new feature happened.
<infinity> robru: So you can do Breaks/Depends based on those.
<xnox> infinity: so because of that bug getfem++ FTBFS, and it needs to rebuild to unblock scalapack and cogl transitions i believe, which entangle gpsd & plist, but i think not librtmp1&libraw.
<infinity> Caused by: java.lang.RuntimeException: Incompatible MachineDescriptions:
<infinity>  Static MachineDescriptionStatic: X86_32_UNIX(1): MachineDescription: runtimeValidated false, littleEndian true, 32Bit true, primitive size / alignment:
<xnox> infinity: hm, drop the blocks you committed and lets see how long britney grinds for - and whether stuff migrates or not.
<infinity> xnox: ^ on powerpc, you say? :P
<robru> infinity, yes it's all true. but all I know is that I woke up this morning and I've got this silo and one of the packages is stuck in proposed. I'm just assuming that the people that started this landing really do want to get this gst-plugins-bad update in ;-)
<xnox> infinity: yes, on powerpc. I'm failing to trace where X86_32 is coming from - regression in openjdk, scilab, or some components in between.
<xnox> infinity: it also fails in debian and trusty.
<infinity> xnox: That's pretty amazingly special.
<infinity> xnox: I'll try to look at that after this unblock experiment.
<xnox> infinity: oh, and scilab has it's test-suite disabled, which does catch above failure if enabled....
<infinity> xnox: Of course. :(
<xnox> infinity: if i had root chroot on a powerpc machine, i'm happy to investigate further to see who the real culprit is.
<infinity> World unblocked.  Let's see if britney has a heart attack.
<infinity> xnox: Why would you need root?
<xnox> infinity: well ability to either (a) modify sources or (b) install packages with $ sudo dpkg -i -> i'd want to see if downgrading openjdk helps and/or running older scilabs. Cause i can't be bother to run java apps from unpacked debs =)
<doko> infinity, xnox: this is Sylvestre's go and run strategy :-/
<xnox> doko: well, i've tested that late scilab update in trusty. but not on powerpc, evidently.
<infinity> I'd be amazed if it worked anywhere !x86, based on that output.
<infinity> Except possibly by sheer luck of matching endian and bitness.
<doko> yeah, but scilab is plain broken, and I only scratched the worst autotools sins
<infinity> Or something.
<xnox> infinity: there is one more option - > hack the hell out of getfem++ build-system to build using CLI scilab (which does work everywhere) without trying to initialise any of the gui components (which fail on powerpc as above)
<xnox> my baby attempts at hacking scilab scripts did make it run half-way and then eventually fail.
<doko> well, he was employed as Scilab release manager, now he is employed as firefox release manager ...
<infinity> ...
<infinity> Time to switch browsers?
<xnox> infinity: funny you should say that, apperately oem teams are building images with chromium for some folks.
<infinity> xnox: Yeah, chrome and I don't even remotely get along.  Hopefully Mozilla's current release processes aren't perverted by this hire. :P
<infinity> xnox: I'll have a quick poke at scilab, but if we must, we can disable the scilab bits on ppc for now.
<infinity> xnox: Since the getfem++ packaging already allows for that for other arches where scilab sucks^wisn't ported.
<xnox> infinity: yeap.
<xnox> infinity: how is britney doing? did you kick off a manual run?
<infinity> Just started.
<Laney> AIEEEE
<infinity> Yeah, that's what I was afraid of.
<xnox> what happened?
<xnox> maybe you can unblock on thing at a time? or block all haskell.
<Laney> watch http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/log/2014-04-30/20:48:14.log
<xnox> but openjpeg transition is at 100% as per current tracker.... http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/openjpeg.html
<xnox> hint things together?
<xnox> infinity: hint openjpeg with gst-plugins-bad1.0 and libav?
<xnox> and calligra?
<infinity> It would need a lot more than those, surely?
<xnox> infinity: well, all those from http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/openjpeg.html there are only 13 packages that depend on libopenjpeg2 in the archive.
<infinity> xnox: But if openjpeg is tied to another transition, hinting those 13 won't help.
<xnox> right.
<xnox> and it is.
<Laney> I'm guessing that is why the overflow is happening
<infinity> Yeah.
<Laney> looks like the autohinter tried ~xnox's suggestion anyway, and it failed
<infinity> I might let this run to completion and put together all the autohinter's attempts into one larger hint.
<xnox> infinity: why doesn't it skip after first counter overflow.
<xnox> ?
<infinity> xnox: You're asking my like I wrote it.  The code's public, go ask it. :P
<xnox> =))))))))
<infinity> I assume it's walking different dep trees each time to produce a workable graph.
<xnox> infinity: i don't touch girls.
<Laney> proposed-migration is a boys name
<infinity> Seems pretty gender-neutral to me.
<xnox> fair enough. ooh marble came up from gpsd try.
<xnox> hm, it was rebuild against gps
<infinity> Looks like cinnamon still wants a cogl rebuild too.
<xnox> infinity: cinnamon is in -proposed only.
<infinity> Sure, just sayin'...
<xnox> in ftbfs against gjs/gnome3.10 stack, not sure if it is buildable now ( i think we got new gjs)
<infinity> Oh look, cogl migrated.
<infinity> But not a whole lot else.
<xnox> shapelib mini transition.
<infinity> Anyhow, that runtime was acceptable even with the AIEEEs, so I'll leave things unblocked for now, and we can see about trying to ease the pain.
<infinity> Well, "acceptable"... It wasn't 4 hours.
 * infinity goes to find something to eat and/or drink before his head explodes.
<xnox> arges: on bug #1313712 somehow there is not "verification-needed" tag which should be added when package is accepted into -proposed pocket.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1313712 in libselinux (Ubuntu Trusty) "Trusty's libselinux1 causes issues with Precise's upstart during dist-upgrade" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1313712
<xnox> arges: somebody else verified it already, so i'll just tag it verification-done.
<infinity> xnox: If you're going to forward that fix to Debian, please use the version from libc6.postinst, not yours.
<infinity> xnox: Yours isn't other-init-friendly.
<xnox> infinity: yeah, it needs an extra is_init_upstart guard.
<infinity> xnox: Or just use my version. :P
<xnox> infinity: yeah. or that.
<xnox> gpsd migrated, the rest still generating piles of doom.
<xnox> shapelib also migrated.
<infinity> Well, we're getting there.  gpsd used to be one of the overflows.
#ubuntu-release 2014-05-01
<xnox> infinity: hm..... curl is depwait
<xnox> infinity: can you promote libgnutls28-dev to main?
<infinity> ...
<infinity> Wasn't that the one with the problematic license that we were avoiding linking to?
<xnox> infinity: yes.
<xnox> infinity: and curl switched to it.
<infinity> And we should switch curl back, then.
<xnox> infinity: talk to the newest member of foundations team then =)
<xnox> infinity: mvo that is.
<infinity> Unless the license issues have magically gone away.
<xnox> he also trumped my curl upload =/
<xnox> before it had a chance to migrate.
<xnox> infinity: although libgmp license did change for the better.
<xnox> infinity: so if we have new libgmp10 then actually the license issue might be resolved for lgply things.
<xnox> 2 or 3.
<infinity> We do not have a gmp10 with that license.
<xnox>   * copyright: Updated to reflect new dual-licensing (LGPLv3+ or GPLv2+).
<xnox>     Closes: #741607.
<xnox> infinity: so shall i upload curl that trumps mvo util we get new gmp?
<infinity> We need 2:6.0.0+dfsg-1 merged.
<infinity> Well, or higher, obviously.
<xnox> who maintains gmp? doko?
<infinity> He's TIL, but only for small changes.
<infinity> I'll merge it now.
<xnox> oh, debian schience team and steve =)
<xnox> infinity: well, i can just take ubuntu delta into debian.
<xnox> and i thought i did, or it could have been some other package with identical diff.
<infinity> Looks like the ELFv2 patch is upstream in 6.0
 * infinity checks for the rest.
<infinity> Okay, looks like we only need the libstc++ delta.
<infinity> The rest is unnecessary now.
<infinity> I'll just upload with that, if you want to do a Debian upload later, up to you.
<infinity> Oh, hrm, might need symbols updates too.
 * infinity tosses it at his PPA out of laziness to see the fallout on arm64/ppc64el.
<xnox> well building on ppc64el porter box at the moment (debian upload) =)
 * infinity uploads harder, with orig...
<infinity> Man, those are some bizarre arch combinations in that symbols file...
<infinity> Glad I'm test building instead of guessing.
<infinity> Aaaand, it's FTBFS on ppc64el before it gets that far.
<xnox> fat fallout?
<infinity> /build/buildd/gmp-6.0.0+dfsg/build/.libs/libgmp.so: undefined reference to `BMOD_1_TO_MOD_1_THRESHOLD'
<infinity> collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
<xnox> yeap
<infinity> Bets on that being optimized out with -O3?
<xnox> i've added ppc64el in debian/rules to pass --disable-fat
<xnox> that gets it going i believe.
<xnox> nope, still fails.
<xnox> dropping -O3 -> maybe
<infinity> Oh, it's -O3 on all arches, though.
<infinity> Guess I need to actually read some source.
<infinity> Hrm.  Scary hacks for that in arm...
<infinity> ifdef(`BMOD_1_TO_MOD_1_THRESHOLD',,
<infinity>   `define(`BMOD_1_TO_MOD_1_THRESHOLD',0xffffffff)')
 * infinity shudders.
<xnox> infinity: https://gmplib.org/repo/gmp/rev/4a6d258b467f ?
<infinity> xnox: Feh, I just fixed it differently.  But that would work too.
 * infinity waits for his build to finish to get symbols out of it, then will take that patch instead.
<infinity> xnox: Let me fix up symbols files, suck in that patch, and run another all-arches test.
<infinity> xnox: And then you can do whatever you want with that once it's in Ubuntu. :P
<xnox> well debian updated whole bunch of symbols, no idea if they will work for ppc64el/arm64
<infinity> xnox: They don't, that's why I did my test builds.  Fixing now.
<xnox> cool.
<cyphermox> infinity: xnox: anything I can help with re: helping gst-plugins-bad1.0 in particular and the huge chunk of text in update_output disappear?
<xnox> cyphermox: guess what we are doing.... =)
<cyphermox> I know ;)
<cyphermox> that's why I'm proposing more hands
<xnox> infinity: sign up cyphermox for +1 maint?
<cyphermox> I have done +1 maint in the past
<infinity> Consider him signed up.
<cyphermox> I just need to know what to look at so as not to duplicate work
<infinity> Anything that isn't gmp would have you not duplicating my evening. :P
<cyphermox> k
 * infinity hopes this one sticks.
<infinity> xnox: There's a fair chance those ppc64el symbols changes will need to happen for ppc64 too, but I don't have a ppc64 chroot set up right now to check.
<infinity> I guess I could debootstrap one quickly...
<xnox> infinity: true. ppc64 build fails in debian with the same error that we are applying patch for.
<infinity> Right, that patch will fix that, and then it'll probably fail on symbols.
<xnox> and looks like there are symbols files changes for sh4 & alpha that i can pull from ports buildds.
<infinity> Meh, I have nothing better to do in the next few minutes, let's see how badly broken debootstrapping ppc64 is.
<xnox> infinity: here is my diff which does build on ppc64el http://paste.ubuntu.com/7370138/
<xnox> should be pretty much the same what you got.
<infinity> xnox: I already have a diff in Ubuntu.
<infinity> (as in, I uploaded a long while ago)
<xnox> i didn't see =)
<infinity> xnox: My diff also, importantly, has one arm64 symbol fix too.
<infinity> xnox: So, if you don't want to parse that by hand, you might want to just copy mine.
<xnox> infinity: yeah, diffed what i have and what you did.
<xnox> - (arch=!arm64 !armel !armhf !hppa !mips !mipsel !powerpc !ppc64el !s390x !sparc64 !any-i386)__gmpn_addaddmul_1msb0@Base 0
<xnox> + (arch=!arm64 !armel !armhf !arm64 !hppa !mips !mipsel !powerpc !ppc64el !s390x !sparc64 !any-i386)__gmpn_addaddmul_1msb0@Base 0
<xnox> looks funny
<xnox> i guess listing arm64 doesn't hurt. (also no idea which side is which)
<infinity> Erm, I didn't do that. :P
<xnox> yeah =))) me
 * infinity watches his ppc64 debootstrap grind away...
<xnox> Also this one:
<xnox> - (arch=ppc64el)__gmpn_sublsh2_n@Base 2:5.1.1
<xnox> + (arch=ppc64el)__gmpn_sublsh2_n@Base 0
<xnox> did you go for 2:5.1.1 just for consistency?
<infinity> xnox: Yours might be more correct there, in theory, I don't have a version older than 5.1.1 on ppc64el to check. :P
<infinity> (And there isn't one)
<xnox> yeah, that's what i thought. if it never was any prior version, might as well go with 0.
<xnox> anyway, reverting to your edition.
<infinity> DEBOOTSTRAP HARDER, ARGH.
<infinity> xnox: Test build on ppc64 will probably take 30m or so.  Not the fastest hardware here in my living room.
<infinity> Err, crap.  I forgot to drop dh-autoreconf from my build-deps, despite dropping its usage in rules.
<infinity> Oh well.
<saiarcot895> Just out of curiosity, are the arm builders (at least the PPA ones) on actual ARM hardware, or are they using pre-compiled cross-compilers?
<infinity> saiarcot895: The PPA builders use qemu-user-static.
<infinity> saiarcot895: The distro builders are on real hardware.
<infinity> saiarcot895: Neither uses cross-compilers.
<saiarcot895> infinity: Might using the cross-compilers like g++-arm-linux-gnueabi be faster?
<saiarcot895> and then compile on i386 or amd64?
<NCommander> saiarcot895, introduces far too many problems
<NCommander> cross-compilation fine for an embedded system or a small selection of packages, but cross-compilation adds massive amounts of complexity to the build process, and a lot of stuff just really goes and explodes
 * NCommander once had to cross-build mysql and still has the scars from it
<saiarcot895> NCommander: ah, I feared that
<xnox> infinity: (arch=!alpha !arm64 !armel !armhf !hppa !mips !mipsel !powerpc !ppc64el !s390x !sh4 !sparc64 !any-i386)__gmpn_addaddmul_1msb0@Base 0
<xnox> insn't that just arch=amd64-any ?
<infinity> xnox: Might be.  I didn't read closely enough to match.
<infinity> saiarcot895: Ubuntu and Debian are set up to be self-hosting systems, not cross systems.  So, yes, as NCommander hints at, we're in good shape to natively compile anything, in poor shape to cross many/most things.
<infinity> saiarcot895: We've put a lot of work into making our base system cross-friendly, but after that, it falls apart quickly.  Crossing the PPAs would mean you could build about 200 packages. :P
<NCommander> saiarcot895, when it comes to package compilation, its a massively distributable process :-)
<infinity> xnox: Though, I assume you mean any-amd64
<infinity> xnox: I don't see sparc on that list, but maybe it's missing from the whole symbols file due to sparc being relatively unbuildable while GCC is skewed...
<infinity> Oo, but doko uploaded gcc-4.9 for sparc, that should clear up.
<xnox> quite any-amd64
<infinity> Could take two weeks for those poor buildds to catch up.
<infinity> xnox: Okay, ppc64 finished, and it's more or less as I expected.  Want the dh_makeshlibs diff output, or just an updated-and-tested symbols file?
<xnox> infinity: just the diff would be fine.
<infinity> It's not quite as simple as "add ppc64 everywhere we have ppc64el".
<xnox> infinity: i just walked alpha sh4 diffs.
<infinity> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7370230/ <-- That's the diff against my Ubuntu upload.
<infinity> xnox: Builds fine otherwise though, so yay.
<infinity> xnox: No idea what the deal is with those .__ symbols...
<infinity> Certainly looks a bit odd.
<xnox> quite.... cuase they all exist without leading .
<infinity> xnox: Those .__ ones are all there in 2:5.1.3+dfsg-1 too, so it's not a regression.
<infinity> xnox: Just weird.
<infinity> xnox: Old version for ref: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7370243/
<infinity> (Not sure if they're *all* there, didn't compare, but the point is that there were a bunch of them and this isn't a new phenomenon)
<infinity> xnox: Quite possibly an upstream bug or something, but also nothing that wasn't already there.
<xnox> infinity: so i should add them for ppc64?!
<infinity> xnox: Add them, or figure out a clever way to ignore them.  But yeah, they need to be there for dh_makeshlibs to not explode.
<infinity> xnox: AFAICT, none of libgmp's rdeps link to the weird dot symbols.  They could probably be filtered out in a linker script.
<infinity> xnox: But also, meh.
<elfy> good morning release team - not sure if this is the right place to ask - but is there a reason why there's no xubuntu images on the utopic iso tracker?
<cjwatson> They've been failing to build
<cjwatson> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/utopic/xubuntu/latest/livecd-i386.out
<cjwatson> Haven't really investigated yet
<elfy> cjwatson: ok - thanks
<cjwatson> Looks like that should be fixed for the next build
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hunspell-en-us/20070829-6ubuntu2
<elfy> cjwatson: excellent - I can start haranguing my testers soon then :)
<elfy> thanks for the info
<cjwatson> np
<infinity> Oh nice, gst-plugins-whatever migrated.
<infinity> Still some AIEEE overflow madness, but should be getting near the end of it.
<darkxst> infinity, any chance you can bump through g-i and gjs to trusty-proposed?
<infinity> darkxst: If they're simple.  I'm only sort of awake.
 * infinity looks
<darkxst> g-i is simple, gjs should be a MRE
<infinity> Bonus points for regenerating debian/control with a non-braindead pkg-gnome-thingee.
<infinity> darkxst: MRE or not, a bug ref on the gjs upload would be nice, so there's some way to track that the binaries have been validated to be sane.
<infinity> darkxst: (And that particular upload wouldn't really need an MRE anyway, if you wanted to validate all the upstream bugs it fixes, it's pretty straightforward)
<darkxst> infinity, oh oops it should have been linked too bug 1283551
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1283551 in gjs (Ubuntu) "gjs-console crashed with signal 5" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1283551
<darkxst> but really there about 10 different bugs that will be fixed by the update
<infinity> darkxst: Heh.  Oops.  Can you upload that yourself, or need a sponsor?
<darkxst> I can re-upload
<infinity> darkxst: Kay, cool.  Add a bug ref or two and I'll make sure it's identical other than the changelog, and we're good.
<infinity> I like that upstream naively thinks sprinkling semicolons around is just "style changes" in javascript.
<darkxst> javascript doesnt care so much about semi-colons!
<infinity> JS being infamous for randomly changing flow based on if you do or don't semicolon post-brace, in circumstances that only language parsers and people who've never seen the sunlight understand.
<infinity> darkxst: Trust me, that statement is patently false in many (most?) JS implementations. ;)
<infinity> I got so fed up with random JS implementations doing different things with what seemed like simple C-style flow control that I have up and literally just put a semicolon on the end of EVERYTHING now.
<infinity> Since that seems to be the only thing that's parsed consistently.
<infinity> s/have up/gave up/
<infinity> And since most people repurpose their JS parser for CSS (given the nearly identical syntax), I tend to do the same for CSS too.
<infinity> This is my PTSD from a horrible past of web development.
<darkxst> infinity, right I tend to avoid JS when I can these days, although I still have to deal with python's stupid handling of integers/floats everyday ;(
<darkxst> ^infinity linked the top few bugs, but there are probably dozens more, need to go get dinner now though ;) ....
<infinity> Oh, you didn't need a new version.
<infinity> But meh.
<darkxst> infinity, oh, ppa's do ;(
<infinity> Yeah, the queue is a special place that exists outside the archive. :)
<infinity> No big deal.
<darkxst> infinity, right, you don't learn these things when going through sponsors ;)
<infinity> Heh, you linked the same bug twice.
<darkxst> cut+paste fail ;(
<infinity> I'm going to officially not care.
<darkxst> infinity, fixed now anyway
<infinity> xnox: Repeated nag about boost1.55/gccxml
<darkxst> infinity, still around? can you give gjs a rebuild in trusty-proposed (tests failed due to g-i update not being finished, and yes I probably should have added a depend on that....)
<infinity> darkxst: You should be able to yourself, if you're the uploader.
<darkxst> infinity, ah ok, yes!
<infinity> Try not to abuse this newfound knowledge. ;)
<darkxst> infinity, hah! why would I do that? according to Laney, I need to abuse my own server to get some warmth into this house ;)
<infinity> He speaks wisdom.
<infinity> This is why I'm trading all my ARM kit for old IA64 and PARISC stuff.
<darkxst> my old P4 was a toaster! too bad I don't have it anymore ;(
<darkxst> 95W TDP, shutdown a bunch of times from overheating, extactly what I could use now ;)
<infinity> Huh.  I'm trying to decide if I think xbmc-bin-recommends-dummy.so is a really clever hack to avoid hardcoding recommended libraries in debian/control, or just vomitously horrid.
<infinity> I guess it can be both.
<cjwatson> Embrace the power of and.
<infinity> I think I shall remember this awful hack the next time I feel the urge to depend/recommend on a library I don't actually link with.
<infinity> It's certainly a cute trick.
<cjwatson> Has it been clever enough not to actually ship the .so in question?
<infinity> I didn't check the source, but I'd hope so.
<infinity> dpkg-shlibdeps -pdlopenlibs -edebian/tmp/xbmc-bin-depends-dummy.so -xlibc6 -O >>debian/xbmc-bin.substvars
<infinity> dpkg-shlibdeps -dRecommends -edebian/tmp/xbmc-bin-recommends-dummy.so -xlibc6 -O >>debian/xbmc-bin.substvars
<infinity> So, yeah, it's not installed.
<cjwatson> Good stuff
 * cjwatson keeps going with the libmikmod/sdlgfx intertwined transitions
<cjwatson> (tedious but not hard)
 * infinity decides to give sleep another whirl.
<xnox> cjwatson: libmikmod transition also needs libmikmod2-dev -> libmikmod-dev changes e.g. as in patch proposed in debian https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=744906
<ubot2> Debian bug 744906 in bb "bb: Please build-depend on libmikmod-dev instead of libmikmod2-dev" [Wishlist,Open]
<cjwatson> xnox: I already did all that
<cjwatson> xnox: Although it probably isn't a problem in Debian because NBS works differently there so the Provides has a better chance of taking effect
<cjwatson> Or at least not as much of a problem
<xnox> right, i've been mislead by launchpad "latest upload" on bb was not the one from proposed.
<cjwatson> Yeah, it took me two goes there
<cjwatson> Dunno why it's confused about the latest upload
<cjwatson> Oh, because build1 didn't change anything meaningful and so propagated to release
<cjwatson> Anyhow, it should all be done now once builds finish
<cjwatson> i.e. taoframework and widelands
<elfy> superm1: I hope I remember you being something to do with mythbuntu - if not sorry for the bump - but I've seen reports that the 14.04 download from your website is broken - confirmed it
<psivaa> cjwatson: infinity: autorun.inf and wubi.exe dont appear in the list in utopic desktop images. iso static vaildation tests are flagging this up.
<cjwatson> psivaa: thanks, should be fixed next build
<cjwatson> ubuntu-archive@snakefruit:~/public_html/wubi$ cp -a trusty utopic
<psivaa> cjwatson: ack, thanks
<arges> xnox: hmm I used the scripts, wonder why I didn't add the tag properly. anyway sounds like you got it resolved. thanks
<michagogo|cloud> I thought wubi was dead? :-/
<stgraber> michagogo|cloud: it's still used to show the autorun UI on Windows
<michagogo|cloud> What autorejoin UI is there?
<michagogo|cloud> Autorun*
<michagogo|cloud> (Autocorrect)
<stgraber> something telling you it's an Ubuntu CD, that you should reboot to start it and maybe still offering to change your boot.ini to boot from CD (not sure about that last part, especially with newer Windows)
<tgm4883> elfy: thanks for the ping. We noticed it broke yesterday after the server's hard drive filled up. Not sure why it's still not working though
<elfy> tgm4883: ok and welcome :)
<Daviey> tgm4883, elfy: Fixed. Thanks.
<elfy> \o/
<apw> pitti, did we have an ADT hickup, a random selection of the tests run for sysvinit seem to be qemu being killed hard
<rtg> can somebody restart sysvinit autopackage testing ? qemu appears to have prematurely aborted on some tests.
<xnox> rtg: do you have vpn access? you can restart the job yourself, i believe.
<rtg> xnox, I only have Q/A lab VPN access AFAIK
<xnox> rtg: ok, let me restart it.
<rtg> xnox, thanks
<xnox> rtg: do you mean sysvinit adt itself, or everything that it has triggered?
<rtg> xnox, I'm not smart enough to know the difference.
<rtg> you choose
<xnox> rtg: which job /result you see aborted? url?
<rtg> xnox, I'm looking at people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html in which I see a number of failures under sysvinit
<xnox> rtg: right but e.g. mysql is a valid failure by the looks of things. i can retrigger them all.
<rtg> xnox, I don't my patch could have cause a mysql failure, so there must be something new in Utopic causing this ? sysvinit was copied forward from trusty.
<xnox> rtg: well some of these jobs have not yet ever passed on utopic....
<rtg> I don't think*
<xnox> rtg: retried all but linux, which is still in progress on i386
<doko> demoted ruby1.9.1 \o/
<xnox> doko: may day, may day, holliday!
<xnox> =))))) *giggle*
<xnox> gvfs is blocked on failed deja-dup and dbus-test-runner tests, that have never yet passed in utopic.
<xnox> gvfs is a no-change rebuild for plist transition.
<xnox> can it please be unblocked?
<Laney> They both work in trusty fairly consistently so I think we at least need to figure out what's gone wrong
<xnox> Laney: true.
#ubuntu-release 2014-05-02
<RAOF> infinity: Hey, how do syncs-from-PPAs happen?
<infinity> RAOF: You might need to expand on that.
<infinity> RAOF: At a most fundamental level, they happen the same way that "copy-package -b" works.
<infinity> RAOF: If you mean who triggers them and why and under what circumstances, not really my department. ;)
<RAOF> infinity: Specifically - those really annoying sync-from-unity-SRU-PPA syncs. robru would like one to happen :)
<infinity> RAOF: Well, he knows how to make one happen...
<robru> infinity, well, I thought I did.
<infinity> robru: Okay, what are you actually trying to do here? :P
<infinity> robru: You know how to land things in the queue.
<robru> infinity, but I'm trying to get an SRU into saucy-proposed and it won't go
<infinity> robru: What happens in the queue is up to us, but everything up to there is you.
<robru> infinity, ok I have this SRU: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/account-plugins/+bug/1304798 make it go ;-)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1304798 in Online Accounts: Account plugins "Unable to access Facebook online account" [Critical,In progress]
<robru> I mean, please. ;-)
<infinity> robru: Is that https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/sru-staging/+sourcepub/4094719/+listing-archive-extra ?
<RAOF> robru: Oh, it actually _is_ in the queue already.
<robru> RAOF, oh, is it? crap.
<robru> RAOF, ok, please accept it in saucy-proposed then ;-)
<robru> infinity, yeah, that one
<infinity> Right, that's sitting in the queue.
<infinity> RAOF: The only real annoyance here is that debdiffing against the archive often involves downloading current archive tip and the PPA sources and diffing locally.
<infinity> RAOF: Since the diffs in the PPA are almost never against the version you want.
<RAOF> infinity: Carefully breaking all our nice tooling.
<infinity> RAOF: Otherwise, review and accept as usual.
<robru> infinity, yeah, I saw stupid diffs in the PPA
<infinity> RAOF: And use sru-accept instead of sru-review. :/
<RAOF> Right.
<RAOF> And manually specify the version, etc.
 * infinity nods.
<robru> infinity, ok thanks
<RAOF> That's what I find annoying :)
 * RAOF *has* processed a bunch of these SRUs before, just not the bit leading up to it landing in the unapproved queue ☺
<infinity> Well, sru-review should probably just grow the option to not care about diffs/etc so it can accept syncs without you entering all the info manually.
<infinity> And then more fun to make it hunt down the original source of the sync, and do a local debdiff for you.
<RAOF> I guess that'd be no worse than the screen-scraping it already does...
<pitti> apw: is that the "tar: unexpected EOF" again (I'm on that, #1 prio), or something else?
<pitti> apw: or do you mean the bunch of tests which failed due to gnat/ada now being uninstallable?
<infinity> pitti: That'll be fixed (well, fsvo "fixed" that implies things that need gnat-4.6 also need transitioning) when gnat is bumped to 4.9
<infinity> With doko on vacation, I'm not sure what his plan was there, so I didn't want to just sync the Debian gnat and get yelled at. :P
<pitti> *nod*, thanks
<apw> pitti, this was a whoe heap of them that had ended with qemu killed signal 15
<apw> pitti, i think xnox retried them iirc, this was all on sysvinit
<pitti> apw: "qemu killed signal 15" appears in every log (I should quiesce that somehow); the interesting line is usually the one above
<apw> OK
<apw> adt-run: @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@ tests done.
<apw> not that that seems to carry much in the way of meaning
<pitti> apw: could also be that the guys changed the jenkins/runners again, of course
<pitti> apw: do you have a pointer to an example log?
<apw> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Utopic/view/AutoPkgTest/job/utopic-adt-apport/25/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/artifact/results/log
<pitti> apw: yes, that's a regular test failure
<pitti> ERROR: test_install_packages_versioned (__main__.T)
<pitti> apw: (that's on my list for apport)
<apw> pitti, any way we could get the framework to summarise its reasoning at the bottom, like 'test failure reported'
<cjwatson> RAOF,infinity: I've improved sru-review a bit for copies now; it doesn't yet know how to get hold of diffs properly, but it now has a --no-diff option you can use to make it not try, and it now knows how to fetch the .changes file for copies so that it can at least deal with bugs
<dbarth> ping? trying to get approval fo SRUs regarding webapps: webbrowser-app, unity-webapps-youtube, unity-webapps-livemail, unity-webapps-yahoomail
<cjwatson> Still not great, but it's a bit more tolerable
<cjwatson> dbarth: I was doing the sru-review work I just mentioned in part so that I could do that reasonably :-)
<dbarth> ah cool
<dbarth> so you can see that package diffs are small
<cjwatson> Well, I can't yet, still downloading things
<dbarth> the webbrowsr-app change is to ensure we stay inside the webapp container while authenticating to google apps
<dbarth> ok, nw
<dbarth> now i know it's on your radar
<dbarth> ping me if anything
<cjwatson> At some point it might be worth pretty-printing your manifest.json files in unity-webapps-*
<cjwatson> Since the diffs there are unreadable
<cjwatson> I'm sure it would make your own reviews easier too
<cjwatson> dbarth: ^-
<cjwatson> dbarth: unity-webapps-livemail has no bug in its changelog; that prevents SRU verification from working properly, so please re-prepare that with a fixed changelog
<dbarth> manifest.json, it's a pain i agree; will ask alex the reason for that non-sense...
<cjwatson> the others are fine, accepted
<dbarth> cjwatson: thanks for the other packages
<dbarth> cjwatson: for livemail though
<dbarth> the bug ef. was missing in my branch, so i guess i need to go via ci again, to get the proper changelog update
<dbarth> or i can update the merge proposal if that's legit
<cjwatson> dbarth: I don't know exactly how to cause CI to put the right things in the changelog
<dbarth> i've fixed the livemail package changelog and the new build is on its way now
<shadeslayer> could someone accept homerun 1.2.3-0ubuntu0.2 ? I made a stupid stupid mistake
<shadeslayer> from trusty proposed
<shadeslayer> s/proposed/unapproved/
<rtg> xnox, I'm still cranky about sysvinit being held by britany. I have no idea how to fix the autopackage test issues.
<xnox> rtg: we have a lot of autopkgtest issues getting resolved at the moment.
<xnox> rtg: do you need sysvinit fix urgently in utopic?
<rtg> xnox, ok, then I'll just leave it set until next week
<rtg> its not urgent
<xnox> rtg: you can see how much stuff is failing at the moment https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Utopic/view/AutoPkgTest/ vs trusty which had far less failures https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Trusty/view/AutoPkgTest/
<shadeslayer> ScottK: could you also approve homerun, I made a insanely stupid mistake :/
<SnowDust> hi all I want to get a .deb in universe
<SnowDust> how to go ant it
<SnowDust> about*
<SnowDust> ny one ans this noob quest pizza
<SnowDust> plz*
<infinity> SnowDust: You want #ubuntu-motu
<SnowDust> infinity: do u mean indeed to ask it thr
<infinity> SnowDust: Yes.
<SnowDust> thx infinity
<robru> infinity, oh hey, we have another unity8 landing, can you bump the faux package please?
<infinity> robru: Consider it done.
<robru> infinity, thank you!
<SnowDust> infinity: no one ans there in ubuntu-motu
<SnowDust> can u :)
<infinity> SnowDust: This is not a help channel.  Be patient in -motu, someone will answer eventually.
<SnowDust> ok ok
<saiarcot895> When does Quantal go EOL? Shouldn't it have been last month?
<mdeslaur> saiarcot895: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2014-April/002488.html
<saiarcot895> mdeslaur: ah, ok
<kees> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts lacks trusty?!
<infinity> kees: Yes.
<kees> why?
<infinity> kees: We don't offer lts->lts upgrades until the point release is out.
<infinity> kees: This isn't new. :P
<kees> ah, I do remember that.
<infinity> It's on http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts-development for people who want to test early with -d
 * kees considers. :)
<kees> what's the rationale? more time for testing?
<infinity> Yeah, more testing, and time to land more fixes/workaround from broken upgrade paths.
#ubuntu-release 2014-05-03
<xnox> upstart arm64/powerpc were stuck for 11 hours, cancelling.
<xnox> we don't clean up processes on test-suite failures, cause the test-suite just aborts =(
<xnox> i did have a plan for using TAP libnih-test output, and thus clean up after failures as well, but that did not land yet.
<phillw> Hi, is there a way to debug the "CD is not mounted" error. as obviously the CD is mounted as it booted.....
#ubuntu-release 2015-04-27
<bdmurray> infinity: Did the Launchpad ddeb switch get flipped?
<wgrant> bdmurray: for a few hours
<wgrant> bdmurray: pitti fixed the pkg-create-dbgsym bug wjich caused us to disable it, so we may reenable it on fridsy or so
<bdmurray> wgrant: okay, thanks
<infinity> wgrant: But when is "fridsy" exactly?
<ogra_> infinity, just check the wgrantian calendar
<robru> infinity: ^ my bad, hit publish too quickly there. please delete libusermetrics from unapproved
<infinity> robru: Gone.
<robru> infinity: thanks
<wgrant> infinity: It's when I'm not typing on a phone over beer.
#ubuntu-release 2015-04-28
<tjaalton> infinity: so, lts-vivid.. got time for that today?
<infinity> tjaalton: Xish bits?  Yeah, I can find the time to start looking.
<tjaalton> llvm-toolchain-3.6 needs to be acked/built before mesa (not uploaded yet), then xserver
<tjaalton> and after these the rest
<tjaalton> drivers
<infinity> tjaalton: I see none of them in the queue.
<tjaalton> hmm
<tjaalton> should be
<tjaalton> new queue
<infinity> Derp.
<tjaalton> libdrm too, for armhf
<infinity> I also need to wake up.
<tjaalton> heh
<infinity> tjaalton: Going to strap on the ol' caffeine rifle and go hunt down a coffee, then I'll look at llvm.  Feel free to upload more bits, just let me know the order in which they need love.
<tjaalton> sure, I'll be back in 30 to fix mesa
<tjaalton> the ppa version is older than what's in vivid
<infinity> apw: Since we didn't finish reviewing the kernel at the release sprint, will you have time to sort us out this week?
<apw> infinity, should do indeed
<infinity> tjaalton: Oh nice, llvm is a straight backport with no changes?  I like to see that.
 * infinity lets that build, then goes coffee hunting.
<tjaalton> infinity: yeah indeed
<tjaalton> infinity: llvm is still building on armhf, others are ready. uploaded mesa-lts-vivid just a moment ago
 * tumbleweed wonders if we'll ever have a name...
<ogra_> we'll just call it the-w-thing
<tumbleweed> warty2.0
<cjwatson> infinity: when do you time out and call it wascally wabbit?
<infinity> cjwatson: wascawwy.
<cjwatson> of course.
<infinity> cjwatson: And I dunno.  I kinda like paying my rent.
<teward> did W series get a name selected yet or no?
 * teward is curious :P
<infinity> cjwatson: So, frustration level might have to get up there a bit.
<infinity> teward: Yes, and no.
<teward> mind.state() == imploded.
<cjwatson> oh, is it one of those?  that's annoying.
<infinity> cjwatson: Quite.
<infinity> cjwatson: The sabdfl giveth and the sabdfl taketh thy name.
#ubuntu-release 2015-04-29
<Mirv> ^ please remove location-service, we botched up once again since there's no way to know whether what the spreadsheet claims is correct or not...
<Mirv> so my previous way of always reconfiguring before publishing seems still the only valid way to do it
<arges> is launchpad having a bad time right now?
<cjwatson> What problems are you seeing?
<cjwatson> The 5xx graph is having a bit of a spike.
<cjwatson> Though not yet an outrageous one.
<arges> cjwatson: just sru-reviewed ubiquity and it timed out before adding the comment
<arges> now it seems like i can edit bugs again. so probably just a spike
<cjwatson> Did you get an OOPS ID?
<arges> x-lazr-oopsid: OOPS-f1720f0a995ee26ceb8d78a6f119d38f
<cjwatson> 8.9 seconds trying to update bug heat.
<cjwatson> wgrant: ^- is that just horrible contention?
<wgrant> It's the thing.
<cjwatson> Though, https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/931987
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 931987 in Launchpad itself "Bug.heat_last_updated can go" [Low,Triaged]
<wgrant> The thing that may or may not be the temp table thing.
<cjwatson> Mirv: done (location-service)
<whatsw> Hi, I haven't been able to find anything online about Ubuntu 15.10... what's it called?
<teward> whatsw: we don't know yet.
<teward> whatsw: consider 15.04 only recently released, W-series probably isn't even 'open for development' yet
<teward> s/we don't know yet/I don't think anyone publicly knows yet/
<whatsw> that seems very weird
<cjwatson> Yes, it is very weird.
 * teward shrugs
<teward> it's the last thing on my list of concerns - i have to rebuild my schroots for precise through vivid anyways xD
<teward> (because there's always bug triage to do for every release xD)
<teward> (and build testing of fixes :P)
<tjaalton> infinity: so, llvm-3.6 for trusty, it's in new. mesa can be built after that
<davmor2> cjwatson: is a weird wallaby?
<davmor2> s/a/it
#ubuntu-release 2015-04-30
<nhaines>  /part
<nhaines> Hmm, so much for that.  :)
<nhaines> It's been fun peeking into the process for the past week, and I admired everyone's hard work on release day.
<nhaines> So now I'll leave you all to it!  :)
<flexiondotorg> cjwatson, I realise W is not named yet. But when that happens do I need to create new branches for my seeds or does that happen automatically? Anything else I should be aware of?
<cjwatson> flexiondotorg: we'll do that automatically
<Laney> (please reject that first account-plugins/utopic)
<mdeslaur> infinity: hi! can I haz lucid death announcement, plz? :)
<flexiondotorg> cjwatson, Thanks.
<teward> has there been an announcement out yet with regard to lucid server's death?  or is that still pending?
<mdeslaur> teward: I asked infinity
<teward> ok
<infinity> mdeslaur: Patience, east coast keener.
<mdeslaur> infinity: WAKE UP!!
<mdeslaur> :)
<infinity> *grunt*
<mdeslaur> die.lucid.die.die.die
 * davmor2 renames mdeslaur lucid waits to see if his attitude changes :D
<mdeslaur> die.mdeslaur.die.die.die
<mdeslaur> oh wait, you tricked me!
<davmor2> mdeslaur: I was hoping more for Rip lucid you faithful workhorse, rest now, rest in peace :D
<mdeslaur> hehehe
<cjwatson> I think that's less obvious when you've been carrying the horse for the last mile or two
<davmor2> no instead you went straight for suicide :D
<davmor2> cjwatson: hahaha
<infinity> cjwatson: We've been carrying this horse since birth.
<ogra_> so now that tthe hhorse is dead, could we just recycle the name and prefix it with W ?
<infinity> ogra_: wucid wynx?  Has a similar ring to wascawy wabbit, I like it.
<davmor2> infinity: no I think we found the winner yesterday with worrisome worms and the tagline "Incoming"
<infinity> davmor2: worrisome is a lot of typing in changelogs.
<ScottK> wiggly worms would be shorter
<davmor2> infinity: whining worms
<infinity> davmor2: Better.
<davmor2> infinity: my favourite was wobbly weeble
<infinity> davmor2: Would be a better LTS name.
<rbasak> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/vivid/juju-core/vivid/view/head:/debian/tests/fake-future.sh suggests Wivid Wervet
<rbasak> And that name is already tested against Juju :)
<ogra_> ergh !
<ogra_> please reject the initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch upload above ... that was supposed to go to the overlay PPA ... brainfart :/
<cyphermox> could someone please reject usb-creator 0.2.38.3ubuntu0.2 from the precise queue?
<arges> cyphermox: i can do that
<cyphermox> arges: thanks
<arges> cyphermox: don
<arges> e
#ubuntu-release 2015-05-01
<bdmurray> stgraber / infinity: The ubuntu-release-nominators team expired from ubuntu-drivers today which means they can't nominate bug tasks to series
<infinity> bdmurray: Yeah, I got that email too.
<infinity> bdmurray: Renewed.
<bdmurray> thanks
<SpamapS> Dear fellow SRU people.. I need your opinion on an SRU before I start to work on it. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.5/+bug/1450803 .. I'm pretty sure we should fix trusty, but I also think we should not bother to fix utopic because of the fairly narrow user base that would be affected and on utopic. THoughts?
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1450803 in mysql-5.5 (Ubuntu Utopic) "mysqlhotcopy: error in SQL syntax" [High,Triaged]
<infinity> SpamapS: It's a tiny patch.  Assuming the bug has a simple reproducer, you may as well fix both.  It's not like I'd be wasting countless hours on reviewing a complex backport or something.
<infinity> SpamapS: If that tiny patch is really all there is to it, you'll spend more time doing the SRU boilerplate and writing up the test case than you will on applying a 2-liner and a changelog entry and typing "dpkg-buildpackage && dput".
<SpamapS> infinity: I agree
<SpamapS> infinity: though dpkg-buildpackage == 2 hours for mysql. :-P
 * SpamapS puts it in the cloud
<infinity> SpamapS: You're patching a perl script, a full binary build to test that could be seen as excessive.
<infinity> SpamapS: dpkg-buildpackage -S, debdiff, make sure you didn't eff it up, let the buildds do the rest.
<SpamapS> infinity: I 'spose you have a valid point there. :)
<SpamapS> infinity: I need a reproducer. Going to set it aside until the OP gives me one.
<SpamapS> He mentions views and schemas but I'm loathe to help MyISAM users with anything honestly, so if he can't take the time to respond with steps to reproduce.. we don't need to fix it. :-P
<SpamapS> infinity: thanks for taking a peek
<cjwatson> infinity: Should we copy the new pkg-create-dbgsym to *-{updates,security}?  pitti is happy with it.
<cjwatson> 09:01 <pitti> henrix, infinity, cjwatson: I set bug 1450464 to v-done, both the canonical kernel ppa as well as my ddebs-test ppa built fine
<ubot93> bug 1450464 in pkg-create-dbgsym (Ubuntu W-series) "dh_gencontrol wrapper breaks kernel dbgsym generation" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1450464
<infinity> cjwatson: Yeahp, seems like we should do.  Was that a passive-aggressive way of suggesting I should have already done so? :P
<infinity> cjwatson: (PS: traitor)
<cjwatson> No, though if you want to do it now I wouldn't be sad!
<infinity> Did he test on all series'?
 * infinity looks.
<infinity> Well, not all, but a few.  And the patch was identical (ish) in all of them.
 * infinity lets it loose.
<infinity> adconrad@nosferatu:~$ for i in precise trusty utopic vivid; do sru-release --security $i pkg-create-dbgsym; sleep 10; done
<infinity> cjwatson: ^-- Iz doing.
<cjwatson> infinity: great, thanks
<bdmurray> infinity: is it too late for bug 1446775?
<ubot93> bug 1446775 in totem-plugin-arte (Ubuntu) "Please remove totem-plugin-arte from Vivid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1446775
<infinity> bdmurray: Too late to remove things from vivid, yes.
<infinity> bdmurray: There are a fair few removals I didn't get to before vivid release.  Such is life.  We can clear them out of W when it opens, at least.
#ubuntu-release 2015-05-02
<mitya57> Can we please move forward with libwnck3 SRUs? The reported apport regression seems to be absolutely unrelated.
<mitya57> bdmurray: ^
<bdmurray> mitya57: do you mean the autopkgtest failures? what about the notify-osd one?
<mitya57> bdmurray: The error log is not verbose enough, I need a trusty chroot to test it (or a pitti)
<bdmurray> mitya57: Okay, I'll look into it myself some on Monday
#ubuntu-release 2015-05-03
<mitya57> bdmurray: In my trusty (+proposed) chroot notify-osd autopkgtest passes fine
#ubuntu-release 2016-05-02
<infinity> flocculant: I'm going to swap those to match the pattern, so my tiny brain doesn't explode (you'll note that all trusty builds are an hour before their devel-daily counterparts)
<infinity> And I'll need to slot xenial dailies in soon too.  Whee.
<infinity> flocculant: Merged and deployed.
<infinity> PS: This airport WiFi is atrocious.
<flocculant> infinity: thanks :)
<infinity> pitti: Is the autopkgtest world starting to catch up with whatever broke on the weekend?
<infinity> pitti: The queues still look awful, but I assume you've been watching to see if they're going down? :P
<doko> pitti: ^^^ did you accept this?
<doko> asking because it's not yet in yakkety, autopkg test failing
<pitti> doko: yes, I'm doing SRU review; but we usually block sru-release on having the fix in devel, not at accepting into -proposed?
<doko> maybe better to get it into the release pocket first ... let's if it fails in xenial too
<pitti> infinity: FYI, I reviewed gstreamer1.0, and left a comment in the bug
#ubuntu-release 2016-05-03
<tjaalton> infinity: I've started pushing lts-xenial stuff to the queue, libdrm first and llvm-3.8 will be next
<tjaalton> infinity: so should we bump libxrandr to 1.5.0 in trusty?
<tjaalton> other deps needed too, x11proto-core and x11proto-randr of course
<infinity> tjaalton: -ENOTENOUGHINFO
<infinity> tjaalton: Why would we need a newer xrandr?
<yofel> regarding kde-l10n in xenial unapproved, scarlett got the version wrong, but as these are just translations the packaging version doesn't matter that much, so would those be ok to be accepted anyway?
<yofel> If not it would be nice if someone could reject them so we can upload another set
<tjaalton> infinity: xserver
<tjaalton> 1.18
<tjaalton> and llvm-3.8 doesn't build
<tjaalton> some files missing, weird
<apw> yofel, you can just upload over the top as the version in the queue does not count
<yofel> apw: oh, so the last upload always overwrites what's in unapproved?
<apw> yofel, strictly both will end up in the queue, and if you go that route we can reject the older wrong one
<yofel> aaaah, right. Good idea, thanks
<apw> yofel, my personal oppinion is if its easy to fix the version so it is right, there is less confusion to be had there, but i have no idea how much work that is
<tjaalton> infinity: llvm-3.8 fails to build on arm64 because of an "internal compiler error".. others seem happy now
<infinity> tjaalton: Fun.
<bdmurray> infinity: Is there a point release schedule for 16.04 yet?
<infinity> bdmurray: Yes.
 * lamont belives that switching from python2 to python3 is SRU-worthy, yes?
<lamont> (specifically bind9/xenial)
<lamont> (from the "IT DEPENDS ON WHAT!@!!" department)
<Kamilion> ?
<Kamilion> my interest is piqued and I do not know of this issue. Tell me more.
<lamont> bind9utils et al Depend: python, python-argparse
<lamont> because of oh yeah, they do
<Kamilion> and works fine with python3, python3-argparse?
<lamont> no python3-argparse, it was part of python stdlib by 2.7
<Kamilion> thought that was optparse
 * Kamilion shrugs, I'm often wrong though. :D
<lamont> seems to like python3 just fine, I'm doing a test build, and then looking at uypstream history, but they seem to believe in python3
<lamont> --with-python=python3
<Kamilion> ah, optparse was the old 2, argparse is the new stdlib hotness. gotcha.
<Kamilion> seems to pass the quick eyeball-sanity test for me, being a pythony-person, but I took a look at https://source.isc.org/cgi-bin/gitweb.cgi/?p=bind9.git;a=shortlog and see a few python2/3 related patches as of 3-4 days ago.
<lamont>     [v9_10] minor python3 portability fix
<lamont> I'm gonna go with "yep, they believe in python3"
<Kamilion> https://source.isc.org/cgi-bin/gitweb.cgi?p=bind9.git;a=commitdiff;h=470af54b4ec7ab38ad10a5bd22a0a20664838c99;hp=304d16f08fd7373dd61a43561fe6400ddda3f46f
<Kamilion> yeah, looks very minor
<Kamilion> considering it's not really too hard to write python that works in 2.7 and 3.3-3.5 if you're careful about insisting on unicode everywhere and using the u'' and .format constructs
<Kamilion> maybe it was 3.2 that brought u'' back, I don't recall. I do know that 3.0 and 3.1 lacked it.
<cjwatson> Kamilion: don't even need .format
<Kamilion> I don't like the % syntax personally
<cjwatson> I mildly prefer it but whatever; python3 is happy with either
<cjwatson> 3.3 was the one that reintroduced u'' - https://docs.python.org/3/whatsnew/3.3.html
<Kamilion> yep. u'this is {}'.format(thing) works really well for me.
<Kamilion> thing can even be ascii, and it does the right thing.
<cjwatson> yep.  ditto %
<lamont> I'll be tossing -10 at sid, and then -8ubuntu2 at xenial-proposed "sometime after yakkety has -10"
#ubuntu-release 2016-05-04
<ginggs> michi: hi, can you do a no-change rebuild of persistent-cache-cpp to pick up PIE please? (or can i do it?)
<sil2100> Hello! I requested a sync of the new policykit-unity8 package that we introduced for touch ^
<doko> ginggs, michi: no change rebuilds should just be done
<sil2100> It has been preNEWed by seb128 when it landed in the xenial and vivid overlay PPAs, so it should be good to be released to yakkety as well
<ginggs> doko, michi: ok, i'll do it now
<ginggs> michi: why does your copyright test only pass on big-endian archs?
<michi> ginggs: Just saw your message.
<michi> Which project are we talking about?
#ubuntu-release 2016-05-05
<ginggs> michi: i was asking about a no-change rebuild of persistent-cache-cpp to pick up PIE. i uploaded 1.0.4+16.04.20160117-0ubuntu2, but the copyright test failed. i now see the "$distro" = "xenial" line in check_copyright.sh
<michi> ginggs: Sec, ping you back shortly.
<michi> ginggs: Do you have a build log?
<michi> Unfortunately, license-check is brittle.
<michi> And keeps changing all the time.
<ginggs> buuild logs here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/persistent-cache-cpp/1.0.4+16.04.20160117-0ubuntu2 but you probably will just want to skip the check for yakkety too, so long
<ginggs> interesting that they passed on big-endian
<michi> The copyright check just runs license-check and does some post-processing.
<michi> It’s a shell script.
<michi> So I doubt its caused by anything we are doing directly.
<michi> Aargh.
<michi> Bloody license-check changes yet again.
<michi> Need more suppressions for the post-processing.
<michi> That bit is easy to fix.
<michi> I don’t get why it worked on big-endian either.
<michi> ginggs: Fix is sitting in silo 29 now. I can’t build for yakkety right now but, from the build log, this should fix it.
<ginggs> michi: i see it, thanks!
<michi> ginggs: It’s in the proposed pocket now.
<michi> Please, do me a favour...
<michi> Next time you do a manual upload, can you give me heads-up please?
<michi> I had a really hard time figuring out why the train wouldn’t accept the changes because the new changelog entry.
<michi> See the scrollback in ubuntu-ci-eng
<ginggs> michi: will do, sorry about that
<michi> The upload wasn’t available via apt-get source either, so it wasn’t until robru dug it up that I could actually see the changelog entry.
<michi> Anyway, it’s fixed now.
<robru> michi: yeah you can get those from lp if you click enough.
<michi> robru: You are *still* up?!!!
<robru> michi: *crippling* insomnia
<michi> Oh man...
<michi> Sorry to hear that :(
<robru> michi: no worries.
<robru> michi: it's only 2:30
<michi> *only*...
<michi> https://wiki.canonical.com/InformationInfrastructure/OSA/ScreenSharingWithDevs
<attente> bdmurray: hi, for gnome-software, it doesn't seem like that error is a new regression: https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/58f08ffc3281621f3df0ae8b636df69edadf0f02
<lamont> are the armhf testers that backed up, or is there an actual issue with them?
<lamont> pitti: ^^
<pitti> lamont: both really, but I restarted the tmpfailed ones an hour ago
<pitti> they caught up with 2/3 of the backlog now
<lamont> yay
<bdmurray> attente: okay, I'll override that
#ubuntu-release 2016-05-06
<flexiondotorg> How do I go about having an obsolete package removed from the Yakkety archive?
<Laney> file a bug and subscribe ~ubuntu-archive
<flexiondotorg> Thanks.
<attente> bdmurray: hi. looking at the gnome-software error logs, i'm not sure that those errors are regressions. they just seem to be binned separately from https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/77807d3502a3e74469d5b5dca0a34e9197c647d6
<bdmurray> attente: I'm sorry which crash is binned separately from 77807d35...
<attente> bdmurray: this one https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/dc83afe90b31d0984940db9de2ff06b2c6ee8b78
<attente> which seems to be the reason why it looks like a new regression with increased rate of occurrence
<bdmurray> attente: okay, thanks for digging. I'll take care of it now.
<attente> bdmurray: thanks again
<bdmurray> attente: what about https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/111ba23deb7463e9f1203f30099e0c2ca6c2af80?
<attente> bdmurray: hadn't seen that one. does look like a regression though
<seb128> attente, do you say that from code changes making it likely? or just because it was not reported before?
<attente> just because it wasn't reported before
<seb128> attente, there is a similar 3.18 report on the redhat bugzilla, I think it's not a regression, just not a common issue
<attente> ok, i guess you are right. that upstream bug report doesn't seem to have any resolution
<seb128> no, I tried to play with nm status changes during install and co, but can't trigger it
<seb128> anyway I don't see any sign of an obvious regressions in those reports
<seb128> but e.u.c retracings are unreliables atm so difficult to say, if 2/3 of the weekly view was not missing symbols we would have more datas on what has already been reported
<seb128> bdmurray, can you unblock the SRU? we believe there are no reason to block it due to e.u.c reports
<bdmurray> seb128: will do
<seb128> bdmurray, thanks
<seb128> attente, ^
<seb128> attente, thanks for following up on the issues btw!
<attente> seb128: i was just the messenger here, thanks for finding that upstream report :)
<seb128> attente, yw, good team work!
<infinity> kirkland: Do you care that your changelog format is ugly (extra newline)?
<infinity> kirkland: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/258203000/pollinate_4.15-0ubuntu1_4.15-0ubuntu1.2.diff.gz
<infinity> kirkland: Also, never upload to series-updates. :P
<xnox> uploads to xenial -> are redirected by launchpad into the right place already.
<infinity> I'm well aware.
<infinity> uploads to updates are not, however, rewritten.
<xnox> infinity, that's not for you =) but kirkland.
<infinity> kirkland: But yes, you're living 5 years in the past.  If you always just upload to "$series", LP does the right thing.
<infinity> sgclark: Talk to me about kde-l10n-*
<infinity> sgclark: In the past, Scott/Riddell did the SRU admin side (I'm happy to take that over), but are you still following whatever previous practise was for building and testing them?
<sgclark> infinity: hi, when they were sponsered for me they missed a chunk, which randomly break installs across the world, no pun intended
<infinity> sgclark: Sure, I'm not questioning the necessity of the uploads.  We do them for point releases anyway, historically.
<sgclark> they were heavily tested, it was the upload to archive at the end that just missed a chunk
<infinity> sgclark: More questioning how people plan to test and promote, etc.
<sgclark> We have several bugs with willing testers? Sorry I am not sure what the question is
<infinity> sgclark: Well, updating *all* the lang stuff tends to imply that either you're only spot-checking one or two, or you have an automated test plan to make sure they don't suck.
<infinity> sgclark: I don't know how that was handled before, but scott/riddell did it without me intervening, so I didn't need to know.
<sgclark> Yeah and Jonathan took all his knowledge with him. Scott still helps me out when he can (very busy) and yofel has much of the knowledge.
<sgclark> yofel uploaded the last languages correctly afaik, he is also very busy
<infinity> Indeed, I'm not questioning the uploads, I'm questioning how we get them all tested so they can move from proposed to updates.
<sgclark> right. so if I conjure up testers, what do I need to have them do? I do not use language pack to be perfectly honest
<infinity> sgclark: I'm not sure manual testing is the right answer, unless you can find 60+ testers who all speak the right languages.
<sgclark> I see yoour point
<infinity> sgclark: And maybe the answer is "in the past, we never actually tested, but just spot-checked a few languages".
<infinity> sgclark: But I'd like to know what Scott was doing in the past, so we can either emulate or improve, but not regress. :P
<sgclark> infinity: ok I will ping him and ask.
<infinity> Ta.
<kirkland> infinity: xnox: :-)  thanks dudes.
 * xnox did nothing =)
<infinity> Who accepted what-utils?
<infinity> kirkland: You didn't address my reject message on that upload (s,ports.ubuntu.com,ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports,)
<kirkland> infinity: hmm
<kirkland> infinity: it seems to work okay, without
<infinity> kirkland: Both work, technically, but the symlink from ubuntu-ports -> isn't necessary for mirrors, so it has the potential to be wrong.
<kirkland> ⟫ how-many-binary -a s390x
<kirkland> 50855
<kirkland> interesting
<infinity> "ubuntu-ports -> ." that is.
<kirkland> fixing now.
<infinity> (IMO, it should just be /ubuntu/ to be consistent, but yay history)
<infinity> Maybe we should fix that some day.
<infinity> kirkland: That said, why does it use the archive at all?  That seems amazingly slow.
<kirkland> infinity: yes, requires network access
<infinity> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/s390x/ -> 67302 binary packages
<infinity> kirkland: No, I mean, using the archive implies downloading Packages and parsing..
<infinity> Not that I've read the source.
<kirkland> infinity: download package list, and count
<infinity> Yeah, could be a single API call.
<kirkland> infinity: hrmm, well...
<kirkland> infinity: i'm curious about the discrepancy
<kirkland> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/s390x/ says 67302
<infinity> kirkland: Also, to avoid lpapi clients: wget -O- https://api.launchpad.net/devel/ubuntu/xenial/s390x/package_count 2>/dev/null
<infinity> kirkland: The count would be the difference between all binaries in all pockets and whatever you're parsing in your script, I imagine.
<kirkland> This page contains the following errors:
<kirkland> error on line 1 at column 1: Document is empty
<kirkland> Below is a rendering of the page up to the first error.
<infinity> kirkland: Yeah, hence wget. ;)
<infinity> wget -O- https://api.launchpad.net/devel/ubuntu/xenial/s390x/package_count 2>/dev/null && echo -en "\n"
<infinity> 67302
<infinity> (base)adconrad@nosferatu:~$
<kirkland> yeah
<kirkland> so, now, I'd like to see that list of 67K packages
<kirkland> ie, how-many-binary --verbose
<infinity> for i in main universe restricted multiverse; do
<infinity> You're at least missing a "for release in $release{,-updates,-proposed,-backports}; do" after that.
<infinity> Which will get your list higher.
#ubuntu-release 2017-05-01
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpsortb [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-diffie-hellman [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [5.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpsortb [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: starjava-datanode [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0+2016.05.03-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpsortb [arm64] (artful-proposed) [1.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpsortb [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [1.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-cached-path-relative [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-diffie-hellman [amd64] (artful-proposed) [5.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-retape [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted starjava-datanode [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.0+2016.05.03-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpsortb [armhf] (artful-proposed) [1.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-date-now [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-sha.js [amd64] (artful-proposed) [2.4.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpsortb [s390x] (artful-proposed) [1.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted starjava-vo [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.2+2017.01.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-hash-base [amd64] (artful-proposed) [3.0.3+20161104git280d4a0c567-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpsortb [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-buffer-xor [amd64] (artful-proposed) [2.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-console-browserify [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.1.0+20161220gitf0a8898487-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-static-eval [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tslib [arm64] (artful-proposed) [1.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tslib [i386] (artful-proposed) [1.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tslib [s390x] (artful-proposed) [1.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-base64-js [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.2.0+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-ieee754 [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.1.8-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tslib [armhf] (artful-proposed) [1.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-cipher-base [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tslib [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [1.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tslib [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-ripemd160 [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.0.1+20172804git0cd03c4f72385-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-static-module [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-browserify-des [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+20170220gitde9d4ef4cbb9fd-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-buffer [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [5.0.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: starjava-ttools [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-browserify-des [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.0.0+20170220gitde9d4ef4cbb9fd-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-ripemd160 [amd64] (artful-proposed) [2.0.1+20172804git0cd03c4f72385-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted starjava-ttools [amd64] (artful-proposed) [3.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-buffer [amd64] (artful-proposed) [5.0.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-static-module [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-brfs [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.4.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: starjava-topcat [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [4.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-brfs [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.4.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted starjava-topcat [amd64] (artful-proposed) [4.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-umd [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.0.1+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: roguenarok [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: roguenarok [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: roguenarok [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: roguenarok [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: roguenarok [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: roguenarok [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<jdstrand> slangasek (cc cyphermox): I've updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMainInclusionRequirements to not include secunia and replaced it with something else. I don't recall who put that there, but I do recall that secunia at one point wasn't behind a login. maybe they changed something. any way, wiki fixed
<cyphermox> ah, ok
<cyphermox> I did check Secunia, and have a login
<cyphermox> but never found anything relevant on it though :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lubuntu-meta [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.76] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lubuntu-meta [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.76] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lubuntu-meta [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.76] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lubuntu-artwork [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.67] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lubuntu-artwork [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.67]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lubuntu-meta [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.76]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lubuntu-meta [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.76]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lubuntu-meta [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.76]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-umd [amd64] (artful-proposed) [3.0.1+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted roguenarok [arm64] (artful-proposed) [1.0-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted roguenarok [i386] (artful-proposed) [1.0-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted roguenarok [s390x] (artful-proposed) [1.0-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted roguenarok [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.0-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted roguenarok [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [1.0-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted roguenarok [armhf] (artful-proposed) [1.0-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dask [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.12.0-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<zx2c4> apw: hey
<zx2c4> when will https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wireguard/+bug/1685522 actually make it into the distro?
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1685522 in wireguard (Ubuntu) "out of date snapshot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cyphermox> zx2c4: was the fix for that uploaded? (my browser seems to be taking its time to load that bug)
<zx2c4> cyphermox: yea, it's in the "Done" phase
<zx2c4> cyphermox: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/+queue?queue_state=3&queue_text=wireguard the one at the very top of there is what we want
<zx2c4> (The previous one was a snafoo that apw and i replaced with the one on top)
<zx2c4> it's been sitting there for a long time
<zx2c4> i think its just waiting for somebody to say "OKAY!"
<zx2c4> it's in the verification-done step in the bug report
<zx2c4> cyphermox: can you get the queue running please?
<zx2c4> or infinity  or apw?
<jbicha> zx2c4: so the way SRUs normally work is they usually age for 7 days first
<cyphermox> this wait for seven days to make it from -proposed to -updates
<jbicha> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html
<cyphermox> *things
<zx2c4> jbicha: ahh it's 7 days okay
<zx2c4> wait i think it _has_ aged for 7 days
<jbicha> zx2c4: see the link I posted ^
<zx2c4> ohhh nic site!
<zx2c4> nice*
<zx2c4> we're only at 6 days then :D
<cyphermox> zx2c4: I don't have permissions to push it through anyway, but I think apw might be sleeping, and infinity is out.
<zx2c4> okay so tomorrow it's migration time
<zx2c4> jbicha: who's responsible for pressing the button?
<zx2c4> anybody on the release team?
<cyphermox> zx2c4: people on the SRU team; you should ask again tomorrow.
<cyphermox> (just in case)
<zx2c4> okie dokie smokie
<slangasek> jdstrand: awesome, thanks :)
<nacc> mdeslaur: fyi, i filed the mir for src:nghttp2 for apache2's mod_http2
<nacc> slangasek: just an fyi, making good progress on php7.1 transition. most everything stuck in proposed just needs a rerun with other proposed packages as i upload them so that php7.0 doesn't get used
<mdeslaur> nacc: thanks
<slangasek> nacc: excellent, thanks :)
<slangasek> should be back down to 0 component-mismatches again soon ;)
<nacc> slangasek: :)
#ubuntu-release 2017-05-02
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: colorize (artful-proposed/primary) [0.60-1]
<zx2c4> apw: infinity: looks like wireguard in pending has now "aged" to 7 days -- https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html -- time to move it into the right place?
<zx2c4> (or... anyone else here on the SRU team and feel like helping?)
<apw> zx2c4, yeah, i see it
<zx2c4> :)
<zx2c4> apw: so now what?
<apw> zx2c4, i'll have some tea :)
<LocutusOfBorg> hi infinity can you please make "src:why" migrate? it needs removal on ppc64el and s390x (NBS, upstream dropped them)
<apw> zx2c4, modulo the publisher doing-the-do it is done
<zx2c4> apw: good ol tea
<zx2c4> oh, great
<zx2c4> no clue what doing-the-do means
<zx2c4> but
<zx2c4> presumably things are peachy
<LocutusOfBorg> btw can anybody please check systemd/experimental and eventually sync?
<zx2c4> oh great, saw the comment on the bug report
<apw> zx2c4, making the published archive match the database
<zx2c4> thats some cronjob im guessing?
<apw> a mess of time-laggy processing yes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted colorize [sync] (artful-proposed) [0.60-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dask [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.12.0-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: colorize [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/none) [0.60-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: colorize [s390x] (artful-proposed/none) [0.60-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gtk+4.0 [source] (artful-proposed) [3.90.0-0ubuntu1]
<rbalint> LocutusOfBorg: LP: #1686117 seems to be due to a temporary CLI change in in screen 4.5.0
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1686117 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "upgrade from Zesty to Artful fails if done in text mode" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1686117
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted colorize [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.60-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: colorize [arm64] (artful-proposed/none) [0.60-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted colorize [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.60-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: colorize [armhf] (artful-proposed/none) [0.60-1] (no packageset)
<rbalint> LocutusOfBorg: since you made the last merge i'm wondering if we could sync 4.5.1 from experimental and and as an SRU to zesty later
<rbalint> LocutusOfBorg: what do you think?
<LocutusOfBorg> the screen patch was even incomplete
<LocutusOfBorg> I had a mail exchange with the maintainer
<LocutusOfBorg> let me check
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted colorize [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.60-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted colorize [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.60-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> rbalint, why do you think we can drop this patch? 83_handle_pty_device_namespace.patch
<LocutusOfBorg> I would instead do a merge
<rbalint> LocutusOfBorg: sorry, I meant merge or sync depending on your choice
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: google-perftools (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.4-0ubuntu5 => 2.4-0ubuntu5.16.10.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: google-perftools (xenial-proposed/main) [2.4-0ubuntu5 => 2.4-0ubuntu5.16.04.1] (ubuntu-server)
<LocutusOfBorg> the problem is that the Debian maintainer is considering that patch incomplete
<rbalint> LocutusOfBorg: ah, i see there is a long discussion on the patches in LP: #1669578
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1669578 in screen (Ubuntu) "Get ttyname() to work properly in containers" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669578
<LocutusOfBorg> rbalint, I think it is better to followup on that bug
<LocutusOfBorg> rbalint, for now I would avoid a merge/sync until things are settle down
<LocutusOfBorg> but yeah, SRU seems possible
<LocutusOfBorg> hello cjwatson wrt the git/ssh repo cloning issue, I finally found it
<LocutusOfBorg> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/cking/stress-ng.git/
<LocutusOfBorg> this one is git only clonable (ok not really a launchpad host)
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, come and tell me about that on #ubuntu-kernel
<infinity> Not a launchpad host at all, not just "not really"...
<LocutusOfBorg> yep, I was remembering something ubuntu related but my colleague was on VAC
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dask.distributed [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.14.3+ds.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dask.distributed [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.14.3+ds.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-xarray [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bdist-nsi [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hadori [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hadori [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prefixfree [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.10+repack-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hadori [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-shasum [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hadori [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hadori [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hadori [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bdist-nsi [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hadori [arm64] (artful-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hadori [i386] (artful-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hadori [s390x] (artful-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prefixfree [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.0.10+repack-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hadori [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hadori [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-xarray [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.9.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hadori [armhf] (artful-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-shasum [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
<jamespage> o/
<jamespage> The packages for SRU bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ceph/+bug/1684527
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1684527 in ceph (Ubuntu Zesty) "[SRU] ceph 10.2.7" [Medium,Triaged]
<jamespage> where done as a sync from bileto that I've discovered don't show up nicely for the SRU team
<jamespage> could someone take a look? or I can pull and re-upload to the archive directly
<jamespage> same applies for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/ceph/+bug/1636322 for trusty
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1636322 in ceph (Ubuntu Trusty) "[SRU] upstart: ceph-all service starts before networks up" [High,In progress]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: akonadi-calendar-tools (artful-proposed/primary) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: akonadi-import-wizard (artful-proposed/primary) [16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: akonadi-notes (artful-proposed/primary) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: akregator (artful-proposed/primary) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: grantlee-editor (artful-proposed/primary) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: kalarm (artful-proposed/primary) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: akonadi-contacts (artful-proposed/primary) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: akonadiconsole (artful-proposed/primary) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: kaddressbook (artful-proposed/primary) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: akonadi-mime (artful-proposed/primary) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: blogilo (artful-proposed/primary) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
<shadeslayer> I've uploaded some new things on request from the kubuntu team
<shadeslayer> clivejo: ^^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: kmail-account-wizard (artful-proposed/primary) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: knotes (artful-proposed/primary) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: korganizer (artful-proposed/primary) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: kmail (artful-proposed/primary) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: kontact (artful-proposed/primary) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: ooooooh! thank you
<shadeslayer> yw
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: mbox-importer (artful-proposed/primary) [16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: pim-sieve-editor (artful-proposed/primary) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: pim-data-exporter (artful-proposed/primary) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: pim-storage-service-manager (artful-proposed/primary) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gdm3 (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.24.0-0ubuntu2 => 3.24.1-0ubuntu0.1] (edubuntu, ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkf5libkleo [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkf5libkleo [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkf5libkleo [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkgapi [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [5.3.1-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkf5libkleo [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkf5libkleo [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkgapi [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [5.3.1-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gdm3 (yakkety-proposed/universe) [3.20.1-1ubuntu2 => 3.20.1-1ubuntu2.1] (ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkgapi [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [5.3.1-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkgapi [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [5.3.1-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkgapi [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [5.3.1-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkgapi [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [5.3.1-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gdm3 (xenial-proposed/universe) [3.18.3-0ubuntu2 => 3.18.3-0ubuntu2.1] (ubuntugnome)
<acheronuk> release team: on libkgapi ^^^ the dropping of the dbg for dbgsym-migration got missed in our packaging git somehow. is it ok to do an ubuntu 3, or reject and do a ubuntu2 again?
<cjwatson> You have to do an ubuntu3 at this point.
<cjwatson> The source version is already used.
<acheronuk> cjwatson: ok. figures. thx
<zx2c4> cjwatson: infinity: apw: http://ix.io/stX SUCCESS! thanks for your help guys. i owe you all beers
<cjwatson> great
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkf5libkleo [amd64] (artful-proposed) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkf5libkleo [i386] (artful-proposed) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkf5libkleo [s390x] (artful-proposed) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkgapi [arm64] (artful-proposed) [5.3.1-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkgapi [i386] (artful-proposed) [5.3.1-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkgapi [s390x] (artful-proposed) [5.3.1-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkf5libkleo [armhf] (artful-proposed) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkgapi [amd64] (artful-proposed) [5.3.1-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkgapi [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [5.3.1-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkf5libkleo [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkgapi [armhf] (artful-proposed) [5.3.1-0ubuntu2]
<ahasenack> slangasek: hi, is this ok for the esm archive: https://pastebin.canonical.com/187250/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gtk+4.0 [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.90.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<ahasenack> ops, let me paste in ubuntu
<ahasenack> slangasek: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24498677/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gtk+4.0 [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.90.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gtk+4.0 [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.90.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gtk+4.0 [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.90.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> ahasenack: certainly looks ok to me
<ahasenack> slangasek: ok, thx
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gtk+4.0 [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.90.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gtk+4.0 [amd64] (artful-proposed) [3.90.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gtk+4.0 [i386] (artful-proposed) [3.90.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gtk+4.0 [s390x] (artful-proposed) [3.90.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gtk+4.0 [arm64] (artful-proposed) [3.90.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gtk+4.0 [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [3.90.0-0ubuntu1]
<bdmurray> infinity: the linux SRU to yakkety seems to be phasing...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kldap [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [16.12.3-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kldap [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [16.12.3-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kldap [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [16.12.3-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kldap [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [16.12.3-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kldap [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [16.12.3-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kldap [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [16.12.3-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [4.10.0-21.23] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kldap [amd64] (artful-proposed) [16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kldap [armhf] (artful-proposed) [16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kldap [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kldap [arm64] (artful-proposed) [16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kldap [s390x] (artful-proposed) [16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kldap [i386] (artful-proposed) [16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: gcc-7 (artful-proposed/primary) [7.1.0-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-7 [source] (artful-proposed) [7.1.0-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.10.0-21.23]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (yakkety-proposed/main) [4.8.0-52.55] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nagios-nrpe (zesty-proposed/main) [3.0.1-3 => 3.0.1-3ubuntu17.04.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (yakkety-proposed) [4.8.0-52.55]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-7 [s390x] (artful-proposed/main) [7.1.0-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-7 [s390x] (artful-proposed) [7.1.0-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-7 [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/main) [7.1.0-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sddm [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-4ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.4.0-78.99] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.4.0-78.99]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.8.0-52.55~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-7 [arm64] (artful-proposed/main) [7.1.0-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unattended-upgrades (precise-proposed/main) [0.76ubuntu1.2 => 0.76ubuntu1.3] (core, unr)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-7 [armhf] (artful-proposed/main) [7.1.0-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unattended-upgrades (trusty-proposed/main) [0.82.1ubuntu2.4 => 0.82.1ubuntu2.5] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected nagios-nrpe [source] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.1-3ubuntu17.04.1]
<infinity> bdmurray: They do that, yes.  You wrote the code. :P
<infinity> ahasenack: It's missing a v=12.04, if you want behaviour to match the primary archive.
<ahasenack> I don't know at this point
<infinity> ahasenack: (You probably want that)
<infinity> ahasenack: I mean, we wanted it distinguishable from the primary archive (hence o=UbuntuESM), but the same fields should be present in both.
<ahasenack> I see
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nagios-nrpe (zesty-proposed/main) [3.0.1-3 => 3.0.1-3ubuntu0.17.04.1] (ubuntu-server)
<ahasenack>      release v=12.04,o=Ubuntu,a=precise,n=precise,l=Ubuntu,c=main
<ahasenack> that's the line for normal precise main
<ahasenack> is l OK being UbuntuESM?
<infinity> ahasenack: Changing "label" isn't strictly correct.
<jbicha> infinity: could you update 12.04 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases ?
<infinity> ahasenack: Oh, hrm.  I guess there are varying schools of thought on that, actually.   PPAs set Label to the name of the PPA.  So, sure.  Change label to UbuntuESM, no one who uses Ubuntu can be expecting it to be static.
<ahasenack> ok
<ahasenack> and for v=12.04, what we need is "Version: 12.04", right? In the release file
<infinity> ahasenack: Yup.
<ahasenack> ok, thx
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-7 [i386] (artful-proposed/main) [7.1.0-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-7 [amd64] (artful-proposed/main) [7.1.0-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [4.4.0-78.99~14.04.2] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-7 [amd64] (artful-proposed) [7.1.0-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-7 [armhf] (artful-proposed) [7.1.0-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-7 [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [7.1.0-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-7 [arm64] (artful-proposed) [7.1.0-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-7 [i386] (artful-proposed) [7.1.0-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sddm [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.14.0-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: typescript-types [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [20170424-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted typescript-types [amd64] (artful-proposed) [20170424-1]
#ubuntu-release 2017-05-03
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unattended-upgrades (xenial-proposed/main) [0.90ubuntu0.5 => 0.90ubuntu0.6] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unattended-upgrades (yakkety-proposed/main) [0.92ubuntu1.4 => 0.92ubuntu1.5] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unattended-upgrades (zesty-proposed/main) [0.93.1ubuntu2.1 => 0.93.1ubuntu2.2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [4.4.0-78.99~14.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.8.0-52.55~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dpdk (yakkety-proposed/main) [16.07.2-0ubuntu0.16.10.1 => 16.07.2-0ubuntu0.16.10.2] (ubuntu-server) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe-edge [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.10.0-21.23~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe-edge [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.10.0-21.23~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-open-sans [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openscap-daemon [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simple-obfs [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-are-we-there-yet [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simple-obfs [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: afterburner.fx [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-tree-monad [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-tree-monad [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simple-obfs [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-tree-monad [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simple-obfs [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-tree-monad [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simple-obfs [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-tree-monad [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: imexam [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-tree-monad [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: imexam [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: imexam [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: imexam [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simple-obfs [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: imexam [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: imexam [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-1] (no packageset)
<apw> bdmurray, was that note that yakkety was phasing meant to be a warning of badness ?
<acheronuk> apw: would you maybe have some time to look at the new queue KDE applications packages?
<acheronuk> they were the ones we were never able to get into zesty :/
<acheronuk> but had to provide in a ppa post release http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-pim-update-now-available-for-zesty-zapus-17-04/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-tree-monad [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted imexam [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted imexam [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted imexam [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simple-obfs [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-tree-monad [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted imexam [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simple-obfs [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted imexam [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted imexam [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted afterburner.fx [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-tree-monad [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-tree-monad [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-are-we-there-yet [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simple-obfs [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simple-obfs [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonts-open-sans [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-tree-monad [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simple-obfs [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-tree-monad [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simple-obfs [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openscap-daemon [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
<apw> acheronuk, right at this instant no, but i'll try and get to them a little at a time
<acheronuk> apw: that is great, and appreciated. can't ask for more than that. :)
<LocutusOfBorg> test queue is finally settling down
<Laney> sad!
<apw> i love how 700 items is "settling down"
<apw> no more parties for ADT
 * Laney loves a phat queue
<LocutusOfBorg> at least that is the "huge" queue, lower priority, right?
<ginggs> would someone please remove bio-tradis binaries on armhf and s390x ?
<infinity> ginggs: Not without rationale.
<ginggs> infinity: it was built on architectures where it is not installable, please see the ubuntu1 changelog entry
<xnox> infinity, this is not how one holidays =)
<infinity> ginggs: Also would have helped to specify "artful-proposed".
<infinity> ginggs: Done.
<infinity> xnox: Yeah, can't sleep.
<ginggs> infinity: thanks!
<LocutusOfBorg> I would also remove from artful src:why on ppc64el and s390x please
<LocutusOfBorg> they are not provided anymore in Debian and Upstream
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Done ages ago.
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: But again, when that was requested, someone failed to point out that artful-proposed also had NBS binaries, I cleaned those half an hour ago or so. :P
<LocutusOfBorg> interesting, so it doesn't migrate because of something else, lets check
<LocutusOfBorg> oh ok :)
<LocutusOfBorg> "infinity thanks!"
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unattended-upgrades [source] (precise-proposed) [0.76ubuntu1.3]
<cpaelzer> rbasak: hi if you could take a look at the qemu in the xenial unapproved today that would be great
<doko> hmm, gcc-7 migrated while it had a block-proposed bug, #1687912
<cpaelzer> rbasak: I already wrapped a second SRU into this because it waited a while, but we now have found regression-update by a security fix of last summer
<cpaelzer> rbasak: it would be great to sucessfully process the ongoing SRU out of the way until mdeslaur has prepared the next round that will fix this (and the usual set of CVEs)
<rbasak> cpaelzer: OK, I'll take a look. Which bug is the regression-update?
<cpaelzer> rbasak: regression-update is bug 1581936
<ubot5`> bug 1581936 in qemu (Ubuntu Xenial) "Frozen Windows 7 VMs with VGA CVE-2016-3712 fix (2.6.0 and 2.5.1.1)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1581936
<cpaelzer> was filed only with upstream qemu all the time, so no one did notice so far
<jbicha> doko: I assume the block-proposed tag was added just a bit too late
<infinity> doko: The bug was filed after it migrated.
<cpaelzer> rbasak: the two bugs the current SRU in x-unapproved fixes are bug 1684239 and bug 1656112
<ubot5`> bug 1684239 in qemu (Ubuntu Xenial) "vvfat core dump when enabling RW" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1684239
<ubot5`> bug 1656112 in linux (Ubuntu Xenial) "Power S822LC (8335-GTB) fails KVM guest cert test with kvm_init_vcpu failed: Invalid argument" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1656112
<rbasak> cpaelzer: OK, let me check I've got this straight. There are no in-flight SRUs, one unapproved regular SRU in bug 1684239, and one security regression-update bug 1581936. You're asking me to review/accept the fix for 239 from xenial unapproved, and then mdeslaur will deal with 936 through the security pocket?
<ubot5`> bug 1581936 in qemu (Ubuntu Xenial) "Frozen Windows 7 VMs with VGA CVE-2016-3712 fix (2.6.0 and 2.5.1.1)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1581936
<cpaelzer> "fortunately" all other qemu issues open atm are actually fixed in libvirt so no further collisions known so far
<cpaelzer> rbasak: yes that summary matches my view
<rbasak> cpaelzer: OK, and you're fine with the aging period for an accept from xenial unapproved now? Or will mdeslaur trump that?
<rbasak> Either way, as long as you know :)
<infinity> doko: Oh, fun, and that overwrote libgphobos68 from gcc-6. :/
<mdeslaur> rbasak, cpaelzer: I won't get to my update before a couple of weeks anyway
<cpaelzer> rbasak: I'm ok with a normal aging and so is mdeslaur according to our discussion if we start the aging period like now
<doko> yep, noticed too late
<infinity> doko: I can delete that and copy gcc-6 back overtop before it causes any real problems.
<cpaelzer> mdeslaur: exactly, so if we start to process now it will be out of the way
<doko> sure, that would be good
<rbasak> cpaelzer, mdeslaur: understood, thanks. I'll review now.
<cpaelzer> rbasak: and ping me if there is anything unclear I can help to rule out
<cpaelzer> especially the ppc bug went a few iterations back and forth
<rbasak> cpaelzer: I don't see that 2.5+dfsg-5ubuntu10.12 was ever published?
<cpaelzer> rbasak: indeed which is why the changelog has both
<cpaelzer> rbasak: as you see in the diff
<infinity> doko: Okay, should fix itself on the next publisher run.
<infinity> doko: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/amd64/libgphobos68
<rbasak> Ah. Does bileto stop you squashing the two together?
<doko> ta
<cpaelzer> rbasak: yeah a bit like a burned version would do (only a bit)
<cpaelzer> I'd need a new ppa and that was bad in this case as I had two external parties already having the links to them
<cpaelzer> in many other cases I just fetch a new ticket and be good with it
<cpaelzer> rbasak: ^^
<rbasak> Trouble is the changes file lists only one (top) bug. I'm not sure what SRU tooling would make of it: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/316967280/qemu_2.5+dfsg-5ubuntu10.13_source.changes
<cpaelzer> rbasak: but if you upload a second version it behave in the past like a dpkg-genversion -v<old>
<cpaelzer> hmm
<cpaelzer> the changes would mean not
<rbasak> You can use -v manually when running dpkg-buildpackages.
<cpaelzer> rbasak: I did in the past
<infinity> cpaelzer: You would have had to manually do a dpkg-genchanges -v before uploading, bileto doesn't do anything fancy here, it just copies your upload around.
<cpaelzer> rbasak: we could kill it from the queue I upload the version with a -v set for a better .changes file
<cpaelzer> infinity: thanks
 * cpaelzer belived to much in bileto at this then
<cpaelzer> rbasak: cancel and dput then, I can do that like now and it would show up in the queue
<cpaelzer> rbasak: or is there a rule on minumum unapproved queue time?
<infinity> cpaelzer: At the end of the day, bileto isn't doing anything more for you than provisioning a PPA and running 'copy-package -b' to get your stuff from the PPA to the archive.
<infinity> cpaelzer: There's no magic.
 * cpaelzer is crying for his world of magic is destroyed :-)
<rbasak> cpaelzer: no minimum unapproved queue time.
<infinity> cpaelzer: As for "minimum unapproved queue time", it tends to amount to "the time required to generate a debdiff, if your reviewer doesn't want to download the source and diff it himself". :P
<cpaelzer> hehe
<rbasak> Well, there is that :)
<rbasak> But for bileto syncs I have to download the source and diff it myself anyway :)
<cpaelzer> rbasak: I'll do that then - pelase reject the current one
<cpaelzer> wow pelase - please I meant
<rbasak> My git import tooling is capable of making this easier, but currently we have the git empty directory issue and this qemu upload seems to hit it :-/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected qemu [sync] (xenial-proposed) [1:2.5+dfsg-5ubuntu10.13]
<cpaelzer> rbasak: this issue grows wider and wider
<cpaelzer> the empty dir one
<rbasak> Yeah :-/
<cpaelzer> rbasak: ok the changes now holds both as it should by manually creating it this time
<cpaelzer> rbasak: should show up here any minute - I'll ping you then
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qemu (xenial-proposed/main) [1:2.5+dfsg-5ubuntu10.11 => 1:2.5+dfsg-5ubuntu10.13] (ubuntu-server, virt)
<cpaelzer> rbasak: here it is
<rbasak> Looking
<rbasak> Waiting for the debdiff :-)
<cpaelzer> which confirms infinity theory on minimal aging time :-)
<rbasak> And Launchpad has gone and diffed against < 0.11 :-/
 * rbasak downloads from the queue manually
<infinity> rbasak: It diffs against the last version that was in proposed.  It's not super smart about interim security updates.
<rbasak> Ah, so that's the logic.
<rbasak> The git stuff will make this moot as soon as I fix the empty directory issue :-/
<rbasak> cpaelzer: are all three patches committed in upstream's master branch?
<rbasak> cpaelzer: also, are they in stable-2.5?
<rbasak> I could check, but if you know, that's quicker :)
<tjaalton> what would it need to promote debhelper 10 backport to xenial-updates?
<cpaelzer> rbasak: I know, just a sec for my log to read
<cpaelzer> rbasak: master for sure
<cpaelzer> rbasak: checking on stable branch details
<rbasak> http://git.qemu.org/?p=qemu.git;a=heads suggests that stable-2.5 is no longer maintained upstream?
<cpaelzer> yeah I haven't seen anything in a while
<cpaelzer> still patches are old and could be in before if you need to now
<rbasak> cpaelzer: have you reviewed the patches themselves yourself?
<cpaelzer> rbasak: yes
<rbasak> That's good enough for me then, thanks :)
<cpaelzer> rbasak: that is me doing the work from upstream commit to d/p/patch
<cpaelzer> rbasak: otherwise the Author in the dep3 would not hold me
<rbasak> Oh, it didn't apply directly?
<cpaelzer> rbasak: but I guess you can never rely on dep3 as it is optional
<cpaelzer> rbasak: of the three one had fuzz that was unrelated IIRC
<cpaelzer> rbasak: the others applied as is - maybe with offset - I don't remember
<cpaelzer> rbasak: memory is hard on that as interim-wise that was like 9 patches
<rbasak> No problem.
<cpaelzer> rbasak: until I challenged IBM for their trick to sneak in power performance patches
<rbasak> So I think that would be, in dep3, "Origin: upstream, <url>"
<cpaelzer> yet by said patch review I identified they were not needed and dropped to the SRU-minimum
<rbasak> (no need to change now)
<rbasak> If you'd had to massage the patches, then it'd be "Origin: backport, <url>" and an additional "Author: Christian ..." line.
<rbasak> (multiple Author lines are permitted)
<cpaelzer> rbasak: I'm kind of proud of my dep3 compared to most I see
<cpaelzer> rbasak: but always good to get more
<cpaelzer> I usually have Author and Original-Author
<rbasak> I do very much appreciate what you're put there already, thanks :)
<cpaelzer> rbasak: I keep an ~/work/patch-template-dep8.patch that I always use as base
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qemu [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:2.5+dfsg-5ubuntu10.13]
<LocutusOfBorg> can anybody look at virtualbox* in xenial unapproved queue?
<cpaelzer> LocutusOfBorg: only one hypervisor at a time so people can fall back :-P
<LocutusOfBorg> yeah, queue is now at 558 :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debhelper (xenial-proposed/main) [10.2.2ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1 => 10.2.2ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.2] (core)
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, is that just for X
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected virtualbox-ext-pack [source] (xenial-proposed) [5.0.38-0ubuntu1.16.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected virtualbox [source] (xenial-proposed) [5.0.38-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected virtualbox-guest-additions-iso [source] (xenial-proposed) [5.0.38-0ubuntu1.16.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted virtualbox [source] (xenial-proposed) [5.0.40-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.04.1]
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, sorry ENOPARSE
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, is that just for xenial, am i expecting any other series
<LocutusOfBorg> nobody complained for yakkety and zesty
<LocutusOfBorg> artful is good
<LocutusOfBorg> but I can do the same there
<LocutusOfBorg> (updating to 5.1.22)
<LocutusOfBorg> now we also have a testsuite :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted virtualbox-ext-pack [source] (xenial-proposed) [5.0.40-0ubuntu1.16.04.1]
<jbicha> LocutusOfBorg: by the way, did you see https://bugs.debian.org/861683 ?
<ubot5`> Debian bug 861683 in src:xorg "Install xserver-xorg-legacy by default for stretch" [Serious,Fixed]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted virtualbox-guest-additions-iso [source] (xenial-proposed) [5.0.40-0ubuntu1.16.04.1]
<ginggs> LocutusOfBorg: suite!
<slangasek> so who accepted the unattended-upgrades SRU in precise when we currently have no SRU test case on the bug?
<slangasek> infinity, apparently
<apw> slangasek, not me
<LocutusOfBorg> jbicha, yes, and sad story
<jbicha> LocutusOfBorg: yes, but it looks like there's a workaround now so it's not as bad
<LocutusOfBorg> the workaround has always been there
<LocutusOfBorg> I also had that dependency in vbox-guest-* for some time
<jbicha> if you did a clean install of stretch any time in the past several months in VBox, gdm would not start
<LocutusOfBorg> It starts if you install virtuabox-guest-x11
<LocutusOfBorg> I override the *GL libraries there
<LocutusOfBorg> so the vbox implementation works
<jbicha> right, but how are people going to do that? :(
<LocutusOfBorg> vbox people are trying to upstream the relevant patches
<LocutusOfBorg> tjaalton, merge src:xorg please?
<tjaalton> LocutusOfBorg: for artful?
<LocutusOfBorg> yeah
<tjaalton> k
<LocutusOfBorg> I can do it, but meh, better ask :p
<tjaalton> it's in git
<LocutusOfBorg> nobody wants to sponsor a deboostrap upload? LP: #1685873
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1685873 in debootstrap (Ubuntu) "please merge debootstrap from Debian" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1685873
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, there is a heck of a lot of merges and merging going on atm
<LocutusOfBorg> ack
<LocutusOfBorg> BTW I'm building vbox for yakkety/zesty FWIW
<LocutusOfBorg> I'll setup two VM to test tonight
<LocutusOfBorg> I have to admit, I lost interest in fixing bugs between an LTS and the other one :)
<LocutusOfBorg> I would like to know popcon for yakkety/zesty and compare them with xenial
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected debhelper [source] (xenial-proposed) [10.2.2ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox (yakkety-proposed/multiverse) [5.1.6-dfsg-2 => 5.1.22-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.10.1] (ubuntu-cloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox-ext-pack (yakkety-proposed/universe) [5.1.6-2ubuntu1 => 5.1.22-2ubuntu1.16.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox-ext-pack (zesty-proposed/multiverse) [5.1.18-1 => 5.1.22-2ubuntu1.17.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox-guest-additions-iso (yakkety-proposed/multiverse) [5.1.6-1 => 5.1.22-1ubuntu1.16.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox (zesty-proposed/multiverse) [5.1.18-dfsg-1build1 => 5.1.22-dfsg-0ubuntu1.17.04.1] (ubuntu-cloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox-guest-additions-iso (zesty-proposed/multiverse) [5.1.18-1 => 5.1.22-1ubuntu1.17.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnutls28 [i386] (artful-proposed/main) [3.5.8-5ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnutls28 [s390x] (artful-proposed/main) [3.5.8-5ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnutls28 [amd64] (artful-proposed/main) [3.5.8-5ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnutls28 [armhf] (artful-proposed/main) [3.5.8-5ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnutls28 [arm64] (artful-proposed/main) [3.5.8-5ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnutls28 [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/main) [3.5.8-5ubuntu1] (core)
<nacc> woo, fixed the last regression from src:php-defaults update
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dh-autoreconf (xenial-proposed/main) [12~ubuntu16.04.1 => 12~ubuntu16.04.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: budgie-artwork (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7.1 => 0.7.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected budgie-artwork [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-browserify-rsa [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [4.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-cryptiles [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-extsprintf [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-vm-browserify [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-elliptic [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [6.4.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-getpass [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpll [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.0+20160909+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openssh (zesty-proposed/main) [1:7.4p1-10 => 1:7.4p1-10ubuntu0.1] (core)
<nacc> slangasek: I *believe* now that php-defaults has migrated, src:php7.0 can be demoted to universe? `reverse-depends -c main src:php7.0` is still saying the php-defaults binaries depend on it, but i think that's just a tooling catch-up issue.
<nacc> slangasek: and the c-m has flipped around :)
<slangasek> nacc: yeah, c-m is gospel; demoting
<slangasek> nacc: it does show it as binary-only demotions however
<slangasek> implying there are binaries still held in main by something
<slangasek> nacc: and this is true on both c-m and c-m-proposed
<slangasek> so not tied to the recent migration
<nacc> slangasek: ok, i'll check again
<nacc> slangasek: hrm, woulnd't either reverse-depends src:php7.0 or reverse-depends -b show whatever was holding it? I also did a grep-dctrl for the old phpapi and all the revdeps are themselves from src:php7.0 or one universe pacakge (sassphp) which is sort of buggy (and new in artful) that i'm working with debian on
<slangasek> nacc: certainly, reverse-depends should show what the issue is
<slangasek> but since that cache hasn't yet updated with the results of the php-defaults change, it's hard to see
<slangasek> nacc: what I do see is that php.*dev were not in the list of binaries to be downgraded
<nacc> slangasek: ah ok, i'll look into that, thanks for the hint
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpll [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.0+20160909+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-cryptiles [amd64] (artful-proposed) [3.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-extsprintf [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-vm-browserify [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-browserify-rsa [amd64] (artful-proposed) [4.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-getpass [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-elliptic [amd64] (artful-proposed) [6.4.0+dfsg-1]
<nacc> slangasek: so it would appear that php7.0-cli php7.0-common php7.0-dev php7.0-json php7.0-opcache php7.0-readline php7.0-xml all are still in main. I'm not sure why, all of the reverse-depends appear to be src:php7.0. Does the migrater need a hint to demote src:php7.0 itself? I expected it would notice it was all self-entangled and figure it out, but perhaps I am wrong
<slangasek> nacc: I see php-all-dev/php-dev depends: php7.0-dev depends: php7.0-{cli,common}, [...] so how do you expect these to be dropped out?
<nacc> slangasek: php-all-defaults 1:52ubuntu1 (now in a) depends on php7.1-dev, php7.1-json
<nacc> slangasek: similarly php-dev 1:52ubuntu1 depends on php7.1-dev
<nacc> slangasek: where do you see the php7.0 dependencies?
<slangasek> nacc: in my stale packages files
<nacc> slangasek: :)
<slangasek> nacc: and in reverse-depends output which is also stale
<nacc> slangasek: yeah, the r-d output is driving me crazy, since i can see in my chdist that it's incorrect ;)
<slangasek> E: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/artful/universe/source/Sources  403  Forbidden [IP: 91.189.88.152 80]
 * slangasek eyes IS
<slangasek> yeah, ok, sources files appear to be awol
<slangasek> that might explain some of the issues?
<nacc> slangasek: ah that could be
<slangasek> eh wait
<nacc> hrm, i have deb-src lines in my chdist and it was `apt update`-ing earlier
<slangasek> Sources.xz is there, Sources is not, sorry, this is just a local proxy issue that I didn't finish diagnosing before opening my big mouth
<nacc> slangasek: ah ok
<nacc> slangasek: nothing to apologize for! you're helping me verify my own sanity, as I feel like I've been going in circles on this for a bit now :)
<slangasek> nacc: so, everything now LGTM in packages and I'm going to wait for reverse-depends to sort itself before trying to investigate further
<nacc> slangasek: ok, that's fine with me
<nacc> slangasek: i just wanted to have someone else agree that things look right :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: gcc-7 (artful-proposed/primary) [7.1.0-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-7 [source] (artful-proposed) [7.1.0-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnutls28 [arm64] (artful-proposed) [3.5.8-5ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnutls28 [i386] (artful-proposed) [3.5.8-5ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnutls28 [s390x] (artful-proposed) [3.5.8-5ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnutls28 [amd64] (artful-proposed) [3.5.8-5ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnutls28 [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [3.5.8-5ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnutls28 [armhf] (artful-proposed) [3.5.8-5ubuntu1]
<slangasek> nacc: reverse-depends now returns clean.  seeded-in-ubuntu?
<slangasek> nacc: ahhh it's germinate vs. the archive publisher.  I think these should all fall out on the next publisher run
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-7 [s390x] (artful-proposed/main) [7.1.0-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-caseless [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.12.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-7 [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/main) [7.1.0-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2017-05-04
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-7 [i386] (artful-proposed/main) [7.1.0-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-7 [amd64] (artful-proposed/main) [7.1.0-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-7 [arm64] (artful-proposed/main) [7.1.0-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-7 [armhf] (artful-proposed/main) [7.1.0-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-7 [amd64] (artful-proposed) [7.1.0-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-7 [armhf] (artful-proposed) [7.1.0-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-7 [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [7.1.0-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-caseless [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.12.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-7 [arm64] (artful-proposed) [7.1.0-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-7 [s390x] (artful-proposed) [7.1.0-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-7 [i386] (artful-proposed) [7.1.0-3ubuntu1]
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, can you please unblock virtualbox* for yakkety and zesty too?
<LocutusOfBorg> testing was good to me
<LocutusOfBorg> (some more testing from people here might be appreciated btw :p)
<LocutusOfBorg> ok, I need some opinion here
<LocutusOfBorg> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/b/beets/artful/i386
<LocutusOfBorg> I know why it fails, but I don't know how to fix
<LocutusOfBorg> basically the test does something like that: touch file, chmod -w file, echo "foo" > file, and it should raise an exception
<LocutusOfBorg> the problem is: testsuite is ran as root, so even if the file is not writable, the write works
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, ^^ do we have a way to say "hey testsuite, don't ran as root!" or maybe we can just disable such test and forward upstream...
<ginggs> tumbleweed: ^^
<LocutusOfBorg> s/ran/run
<LocutusOfBorg> if you want to see the python magic: https://sources.debian.net/src/beets/1.3.19-2.1/test/test_library.py/#L1087
<LocutusOfBorg> a good question might also be: why autopkgtests run as root on i386 and not elsewhere?
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Run the tests under su to nobody?
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: As for i386 versus amd64, they should be identical setups, just different arches.
<LocutusOfBorg> su nobody
<LocutusOfBorg> This account is currently not available.
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: su -c "test command" nobody
<infinity> Possibly with a -s /bin/sh as well.
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, they maybe have some stricter acls on i386? I don't understand otherwise, I can reproduce the exact failure in a pbuilder login environment, while I can't on pbuilder build (because of different LOGNAME)
<LocutusOfBorg> let me double check
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: I get failures running as nobody too, so...
<LocutusOfBorg> with user nobody I can't even write the python eggs
<infinity> Where are you expecting to write?
<LocutusOfBorg> CURDIR/build/home
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm doing some chown before the test, lets see
<infinity> su -m -s /bin/sh -c "$python -m unittest discover -p 'test_*'" nobody 2>&1
<infinity> That basically works for me, minus two failing tests.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: gcc-7-cross (artful-proposed/primary) [3ubuntu1]
<LocutusOfBorg> actually I was trying to do this in debian/rules
<LocutusOfBorg> because also the build fails as root user
<Laney> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24510202/
<Laney> Totally not running as root.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: gcc-7-cross-ports (artful-proposed/primary) [0ubuntu1]
<Laney> That's Restrictions: needs-root
<infinity> Righto.
<infinity> So, bad science abounds. ;)
<LocutusOfBorg> yes, but it is an user who can write a file that has no -w bit set
<LocutusOfBorg> (unless I'm missing something obvious about python)
<Laney> how do you get that from https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-artful/artful/i386/b/beets/20170503_203217_d8c29@/log.gz ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-7-cross-ports [source] (artful-proposed) [0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-7-cross [source] (artful-proposed) [3ubuntu1]
<LocutusOfBorg> I explained above how I tried to reproduce, but probably the testsuite fails a lot in different places
<infinity> Curiously, the tests run fine here manually. :/
<infinity> (As the same unprivileged user who owns the unpacked tree)
<infinity> As nobody, they fail in ways different from the adt log.
<LocutusOfBorg> this adt log smells a log debian bug: #855092
<ubot5`> Debian bug 855092 in src:beets "beets: FTBFS randomly (failing tests)" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/855092
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Yup, that build log matches the test failure.
<infinity> https://people.debian.org/~sanvila/build-logs/beets/beets_1.3.19-2.1_amd64-20170212T170130Z
<LocutusOfBorg> so, I was debugging a totally different issue
<Laney> well at least you found an envionment that makes it not so random :P
<infinity> Heh.
<infinity> And locally, I've run it 10 times without failure.
<LocutusOfBorg> :/
<LocutusOfBorg> (I'm importing the new upstream release, maybe they fixed such tests and added some more broken ones)
<Laney> using autopkgtest-virt-qemu?
<infinity> Laney: Nah, just in an schroot.
<Laney> 'kay
<infinity> Laney: But then again, that was the reproducer in the bug too (via sbuild).
<Laney> LocutusOfBorg: You can trigger the autopkgtests from a PPA
<infinity> I'm going to go back to being on vacation and not caring.
<Laney> So, a way to test fixes is to upload there and then issue an i386 test request for the PPA
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, how? :)
<LocutusOfBorg>  ppa:costamagnagianfranco/locutusofborg-ppa has the upcoming new release
<Laney> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration#Testing_against_a_PPA
<LocutusOfBorg> ta
<LocutusOfBorg> the new release requires new stuff
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-7-cross-ports [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, I'm lost, I just would like to see sphinx migrate, and this package is a blocker, what do you suggest? I don't have time/care about fixing such imprevedible, and hacky testsuites failures
<ginggs> LocutusOfBorg: why not disable only test_no_write_permission ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtbase-opensource-src (xenial-proposed/main) [5.5.1+dfsg-16ubuntu7.4 => 5.5.1+dfsg-16ubuntu7.5] (kubuntu, qt5, ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-parallel-tree-search [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-create-ecdh [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [4.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-parallel-tree-search [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-is-binary-path [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-hawk [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [6.0.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-parallel-tree-search [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-parallel-tree-search [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pass-extension-tail [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-parallel-tree-search [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-parallel-tree-search [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
<doko> apw: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-artful/artful/ppc64el/l/linux/20170504_104623_1480d@/log.gz
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-parallel-tree-search [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-parallel-tree-search [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-parallel-tree-search [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-create-ecdh [amd64] (artful-proposed) [4.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-is-binary-path [amd64] (artful-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-parallel-tree-search [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-parallel-tree-search [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pass-extension-tail [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-parallel-tree-search [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-hawk [amd64] (artful-proposed) [6.0.1+dfsg-1]
<apw> doko, yes, i am aware of that one, i am looking at it now
<doko> I don't think the new libgcc1 is causing that ...
<apw> doko, no that is a new kernel-wedge almost cirtainly
<tjaalton> infinity: I'm prepping hwe-16.04 stack again. the master bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libinput/+bug/1687981
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1687981 in xorg-server-hwe-16.04 (Ubuntu Xenial) "Backport packages for 16.04.3 HWE stack" [Undecided,New]
<LocutusOfBorg> ginggs, it fails on autopkgtests for other issues
<LocutusOfBorg> feel free to further investigate :)
<infinity> tjaalton: Not sure it's reasonable to expect a debhelper backport for this. :/
<tjaalton> meh
<infinity> tjaalton: The test case for a debhelper backport ("rebuild the archive and make sure nothing with a debian/compat <= 9 regresses in any way") is a bit much.
<tjaalton> quite a few packages migrated to it already
<infinity> tjaalton: We can talk about it more when I'm back from VAC, and get some other voices to weigh in perhaps, but my initial reaction is "hell no".
<tjaalton> infinity: ok, I'll prep the ppa with a "yes" in the meantime ;)
<tjaalton> almost done anyway
<infinity> tjaalton: A potentially workable solution could be backporting it as "debhelper10", so all you need to do is change your "Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 10)" to "Build-Depends: debhelper10"
<infinity> tjaalton: That would side-step the possiblity of dh10 breaking anything already shipped in xenial.
<tjaalton> infinity: yeah, doable
<tjaalton> it needs newer dh-autoreconf though. and that needs to be built first, otherwise debhelper is not installable..
<tjaalton> at least ppa's get screwed
<infinity> Well, same story.
<infinity> We can just backport that whole packaging stack with new names.
<infinity> Lord help us if any of it also needs a new dpkg-dev.
<tjaalton> heh, no
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected dh-autoreconf [source] (xenial-proposed) [12~ubuntu16.04.2]
<ginggs> would someone please rm deepnano:armhf from artful-proposed?  it built where it is not installable
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected gcc-7-cross-ports [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-7-cross [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<tjaalton> infinity: looks like it's not too hard to script the x stack to use debhelper 9, and the rest I'll handle manually
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: libxfont1 (xenial-proposed/primary) [1:1.5.2-4~ubuntu16.04.1~1]
<tjaalton> oops
<tjaalton> wrong target :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected gcc-7-cross [arm64] (artful-proposed) [3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected libxfont1 [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.5.2-4~ubuntu16.04.1~1]
<doko> infinity, Laney: please override the failing linux autopkg test triggered by gcc-7 (see above chat with apw)
<nacc> slangasek: ok, looks like r-d  has settled as of this morning, I'm working on the three r-b-d today and we should be able to remove src:php7.0 after that
<Laney> doko: apw's on the release team too so can do that himself if he thinks it's correct
<Laney> assuming he's around
 * apw looks up, huh ?
<Laney> hey
<Laney> :P
 * apw hints it ... it isn't going to get better today
<Laney> is this something to do with the 12h test run that I can see?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-7-cross-ports [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
<slangasek> nacc: wahoo
<slangasek> bdmurray: can I ask you to evaluate unattended-upgrades/precise for sru releasing today?
<nacc> slangasek: oh and i found a real bug in xdebug apparently :) waiting on upstream for the fix
<slangasek> bdmurray: also, what do you think about releasing software-properties/yakkety today?  it's 1 day early but as I've held off on applying the SRU back to earlier releases until we can see how it holds up in yakkety, I'm keen to get it into -updates and get more feedback
<slangasek> (which will hopefully be no feedback other than a drop in bug reports)
<bdmurray> slangasek: The current yakkety SRU isn't fully phased because of https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/01a945aed47dfff0cdfea51c5923f51cadeafb00 which has a corresponding bug.
<slashd_> infinity, good morning, I have uploaded the openssl patch (including 32-bit as discussed) for Openssl to work on AMD cpu with intel sha extension. Since you are already aware about this LP would you have moment to do the verification in X/Y/Z upload queue ? (LP: #1674399). Thanks in advance
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1674399 in openssl (Ubuntu Zesty) "OpenSSL CPU detection for AMD Ryzen CPUs" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1674399
<bdmurray> slangasek: Its not really a blocker though
<slangasek> bdmurray: ok, was just trying to figure that out; did the previous SRU change that code?
<bdmurray> slangasek: Yes, the SRU added code to raise the ShortcutException but didn't think about .crash files.
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> bdmurray: does that mean you plan to release it?  Do we need to assign a bug to xnox to fix the crash to make sure that's followed through on?
<xnox> ai?
<xnox> que?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nagios-nrpe (xenial-proposed/main) [2.15-1ubuntu1 => 2.15-1ubuntu1.1] (ubuntu-server)
<bdmurray> slangasek: I'm fine with looking at releasing the new version but think somebody (xnox!) should look at the bug I opened.
<slashd_> ^ bdmurray, Could you please look at LP: #1555258 if you have a moment today ? The patch is in upload queue for Z and X and I will do Y this week-end or next week (between the 2 sprints). I got the approval from security team (tyhicks/mdeslaur) before proceeding, it's all documented in the LP bug itself. thanks in advanced
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1555258 in nagios-nrpe (Ubuntu Zesty) "Request contained command arguments" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1555258
<bdmurray> slangasek: The unattended-upgrades SRU seems fine to release is anybody going to be keeping an eye out of issues? (I don't think there'd be any but still...)
<slangasek> bdmurray: issues w/ unattended-upgrades, myself or dpb1 or ahasenack
<bdmurray> slangasek: ack
<slangasek> xnox: the bug on software-properties that's a fresh crash introduced by the SRU
<xnox> fun
<xnox> yes please assign to me
<nacc> slangasek: is there a goto foundations person for systemd questions right now? not any work, just need some verification of some functionality (re: LP: #1576341)
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1576341 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd in degraded state on startup in LXD containers" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1576341
<slangasek> nacc: xnox or rbalint should be good starting points
<nacc> slangasek: thanks
<bdmurray> slangasek: Do we still an open task on bug 1687129?
<ubot5`> bug 1687129 in unattended-upgrades (Ubuntu) "Needs to allow updates from the ESM archive" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1687129
<slangasek> bdmurray: there are packages in the queue for !precise, and hmm if I didn't already upload to artful I'll take care of that this week
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mesa (zesty-proposed/main) [17.0.3-1ubuntu1 => 17.0.5-0ubuntu1~17.04.1] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-7-cross [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [3ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gdm3 [source] (zesty-proposed) [3.24.1-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gdm3 [source] (yakkety-proposed) [3.20.1-1ubuntu2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gdm3 [source] (xenial-proposed) [3.18.3-0ubuntu2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nagios-nrpe [source] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.1-3ubuntu0.17.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-7-cross [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [3ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dlm [amd64] (artful-proposed/main) [4.0.7-1ubuntu2] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dlm [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/main) [4.0.7-1ubuntu2] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dlm [i386] (artful-proposed/main) [4.0.7-1ubuntu2] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dlm [arm64] (artful-proposed/main) [4.0.7-1ubuntu2] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dlm [s390x] (artful-proposed/main) [4.0.7-1ubuntu2] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dlm [armhf] (artful-proposed/main) [4.0.7-1ubuntu2] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sassphp [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.5.10-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sassphp [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.5.10-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sassphp [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.5.10-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sassphp [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.5.10-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sassphp [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.5.10-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sassphp [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.5.10-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [3.13.0-119.166] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected gcc-7-cross-ports [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dlm [amd64] (artful-proposed) [4.0.7-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dlm [armhf] (artful-proposed) [4.0.7-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dlm [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [4.0.7-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sassphp [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.5.10-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sassphp [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.5.10-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sassphp [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.5.10-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dlm [arm64] (artful-proposed) [4.0.7-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dlm [s390x] (artful-proposed) [4.0.7-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sassphp [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.5.10-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dlm [i386] (artful-proposed) [4.0.7-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sassphp [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.5.10-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sassphp [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.5.10-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openssh [source] (zesty-proposed) [1:7.4p1-10ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-7-cross-ports [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [0ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openssl [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.0.2g-1ubuntu9.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected google-perftools [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.4-0ubuntu5.16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-software [source] (yakkety-proposed) [3.20.1+git20170427.0.3d09239-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-software [source] (xenial-proposed) [3.20.1+git20170427.0.3d09239-0ubuntu1~xenial1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nova [source] (xenial-proposed) [2:13.1.3-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted neutron [source] (xenial-proposed) [2:8.4.0-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted php7.0 [source] (yakkety-proposed) [7.0.18-0ubuntu0.16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted muon [source] (yakkety-proposed) [4:5.6.0-0ubuntu1.16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted muon [source] (xenial-proposed) [4:5.6.0-0ubuntu1.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vlc [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.2.4-4ubuntu0.16.10.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nova-lxd [source] (yakkety-proposed) [14.2.2-0ubuntu0.16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sane-backends [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.0.25+git20150528-1ubuntu2.16.10.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sane-backends [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.0.25+git20150528-1ubuntu2.16.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted neutron [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2:9.2.0-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pcs [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.9.149-1ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-7-cross [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [3ubuntu2] (no packageset)
<krytarik> infinity: Hi. Just to make sure, are you expecting me to file MPs on the one-line changes to CD Images and livecd-rootfs for Studio we've been talking about last week?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted autopkgtest [source] (xenial-proposed) [3.20.4ubuntu1]
<infinity> krytarik: Not necessarily, but you could poke me next week when I'm back from vacation
<infinity> krytarik: Running out now to be not at a computer, I'll catch you later.
<krytarik> Great, will do.  Have fun till then! :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-firmware [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.157.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kopanocore [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [8.1.0-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kopanocore [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [8.1.0-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted neutron-lbaas [source] (xenial-proposed) [2:8.3.0-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kopanocore [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [8.1.0-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kopanocore [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [8.1.0-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-software (zesty-proposed/main) [3.22.7-0ubuntu3.17.04.1 => 3.22.7-0ubuntu3.17.04.2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-7-cross [amd64] (artful-proposed) [3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-7-cross [i386] (artful-proposed) [3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kopanocore [i386] (artful-proposed) [8.1.0-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kopanocore [s390x] (artful-proposed) [8.1.0-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-7-cross [arm64] (artful-proposed) [3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kopanocore [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [8.1.0-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kopanocore [amd64] (artful-proposed) [8.1.0-3ubuntu1]
#ubuntu-release 2017-05-05
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-7-cross-ports [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [0ubuntu3] (no packageset)
<slangasek> nacc: php7.x-xml should be fixed to not Provide: php-xml, that's what was still holding php7.0 in main
<acheronuk> contact SRU team in here, or somewhere else?
<acheronuk> anyway... got an email about this on phased updates https://errors.ubuntu.com/?release=Ubuntu%2017.04&package=k3b&period=day&version=17.04.0-0ubuntu1
<acheronuk> can't see anything in the build and changes that would account for any increased crash rate there.
<acheronuk> I suspect is it more a case of, "oooh, and update to something I don't normally use. I'll launch it and have a look". Then managing to trigger a crash I can't replicate, which they may well have got with the previous build had the bothered to do the same with that
<acheronuk> oh, and if I look at a timescale of a week or more on that report page and look at all versions (i.e. from before the start of the update phasing or that version was uploaded), I see more occurrences or exactly the same reports
<acheronuk> so if there is a crash (that I can't track or reproduce) evidence is very strong that it is not the SRU update build itself
<apw> acheronuk, yes SRU is "here"
<acheronuk> apw: thanks. glad I wasn't talking pointlessly into the void there :)
<Laney> both things could be true :)
<apw> acheronuk, there also is "a major uptick" but htat is from 1 to 3 reports if i am reading this right
<apw> acheronuk, and i assuem that is because you had none in 17.04 before it released, and then got some users, who are hitting these rare bugs
<apw> acheronuk, is it telling you the thing has been stopped ?
<acheronuk> apw: agreed
<acheronuk> or at least that is the way it seems to me
<acheronuk> 2 secs
<acheronuk> apw: email "Further phasing of this update has been stopped until the errors have either been fixed or determined to not be a result of this Stable Release Update."
<apw> Laney, do you know one determines that ?
<apw> or indicates one has ....
<Laney> ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Laney> on a case by case basis AFAIK
<infinity> acheronuk: You're reading it wrong.  The double free is definitely new.
<infinity> A few of these are new.
<infinity> https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/ccf29ca2fc3a7fd8440f77fb469260998c2725bc is new.
<acheronuk> link does not work for me ^^^
<infinity> acheronuk: And I'm not sure how you can confidently say that you see nothing in a 6MB diff to account for that. :P
<acheronuk> infinity: the double free says 1 occurrence for version 17.04.0-0ubuntu1, but checking over all versions (which must be pre-SRU builds) it is 3 occurrences
<acheronuk> infinity: and the other error certainly has occurrences prior to the SRU build
<infinity> I may be having windowing issues indeed.
<infinity> And also just diffed the sources to see it was pretty much all po updates.
<infinity> Well, and some XML, which could cause random crashes in an XML parser, I suppose, but meh.
<acheronuk> infinity: not saying I discount these crashes. I will be keeping an eye on bug reports to see if we get anything concrete to work with and that shows the affect users adversly
<infinity> FWIW, one of these double-frees is "new", in that the identical signature hasn't been seen on a previous version, but this software seems to just randomly vomit double-frees all over the place, in many versions, so I don't think this is so much new as just a slightly different codepath with the same bug. :P
<acheronuk> infinity: right. this is the 1st time I have really had to use that crash data pages, and can't log in anyway, so may have missed that :/
<infinity> Yeah, I'm not sure who you ask to get access, but you should ask nicely for access for things you can upload.
<infinity> (It's locked down by default because stack traces of random user cores are potentially very sensitive, so I suspect there's some interview process where you have to promise to be a good person)
<acheronuk> infinity: agreed. already submitted the canonical for asking for permission to view them on packages in the kubuntu set
<infinity> Anyhow, I think I'm okay with phasing this back up.
<infinity> After looking at the mess in more detail.
<acheronuk> *canonical online form I mean
<infinity> acheronuk: And done.
<acheronuk> infinity: thank you. :) As said, will keep an eye on bug reports, forum posts etc.
<LocutusOfBorg> interesting, with windows style line endings the #!/bin/sh is not correctly interpreted
<LocutusOfBorg> is this a regression? http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/v/vtk6/artful/amd64
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: /bin/sh^M is very much not a valid interpreter. :P
<LocutusOfBorg> well, it is the windows style line ending 0a0d, we might check it and use it anyway?
<LocutusOfBorg> in the meanwhile I'll ask anton to stop using that stuff, and I uploaded a fixed one
<LocutusOfBorg> I was just curious
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Or, don't write shell scripts in notepad.
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Pretty sure you won't convince the kernel folks to parse DOS magic.
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, right that is a windows line ending, linux uses unix line endings
<apw> windows is of course wrong :)
<infinity> Can't fathom how or why that upload changed ALL those line endings.
<infinity> The diff is a mess.
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm not saying windows is right, of course :)
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, yes, I don't even find such changes in git
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm cloning the repo right now
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: He somehow did a unix2dos number on pretty much all of debian/patches and debian/tests.
<apw> derp
<LocutusOfBorg> just on the patch headers, of course
<LocutusOfBorg> this seems intentional
<LocutusOfBorg> and intentionally wrong
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Some headers.  A few complete patches.
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: It's weird.
<LocutusOfBorg> I think quilt complains
<LocutusOfBorg> or maybe they are not applied
<LocutusOfBorg> nice to see how science team can screw up things
<infinity> Absolutely bizarre, at any rate.
<LocutusOfBorg> Applying patch 10_allpatches.patch
<LocutusOfBorg> (Stripping trailing CRs from patch; use --binary to disable.)
<LocutusOfBorg> he did that because the source is probably wrong
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected gcc-7-cross-ports [i386] (artful-proposed) [0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected gcc-7-cross-ports [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: x11proto-core (xenial-proposed/main) [7.0.28-2ubuntu1 => 7.0.31-1~ubuntu16.04.1] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdrm (xenial-proposed/main) [2.4.70-1~ubuntu16.04.1 => 2.4.76-1~ubuntu16.04.1] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libxfont (xenial-proposed/main) [1:1.5.1-1 => 1:2.0.1-3~ubuntu16.04.1] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: libxfont1 (xenial-proposed/primary) [1:1.5.2-4~ubuntu16.04.1]
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, please accept virtualbox-* in yakkety and zesty unapproved queues? :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libwacom (xenial-proposed/main) [0.18-1 => 0.22-1~ubuntu16.04.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: llvm-toolchain-4.0 (xenial-proposed/primary) [1:4.0-1ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wayland (xenial-proposed/main) [1.9.0-1 => 1.12.0-1~ubuntu16.04.1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server, xorg)
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, the SRU bug you have used for the zesty one is the same as for xenial, can you some how say the version pairs for the other srus which apply
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, perhaps right at the top "Zesty affects version X and fixed in Y"
<tjaalton> infinity: ^ uploaded the first batch of hwe-16.04 refresh. have a look when you're back from holidays
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, will do shortly (meeting now)
<LocutusOfBorg> can we please know what is the plan with src:location-service and boost-1.61^
<apw> xnox, ^ ?
<sil2100> Do we use location-service for anything besides the now-deprecated touch?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted virtualbox [source] (zesty-proposed) [5.1.22-dfsg-0ubuntu1.17.04.1]
<infinity> sil2100: Probably not, but following the rdep trail tears out basically all of touch. :P
<infinity> sil2100: So, someone should either fix it, unentangle it, or decide WTF to do with the whole stack.
<sil2100> hah, I guess we might really start considering just thrashing touch altogether
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected virtualbox-ext-pack [source] (zesty-proposed) [5.1.22-2ubuntu1.17.04.1]
<Laney> xn_ox is looking at the removals alreaady
<infinity> Laney: Unless he's started on a second round, he was originally just looking at a shallow set that directly involved upstart.
<Laney> Second round is correct.
<infinity> Oh, shiny.
<LocutusOfBorg> ok I will disentangle location-service by making it build agasint boost-1.62
<LocutusOfBorg> and then ask removal of boost1.61
<infinity> Well, I won't lose sleep over it if it all gets torn out.
<Laney> https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/ubuntu-seeds/unity8-removals/+merge/323615
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected virtualbox-guest-additions-iso [source] (zesty-proposed) [5.1.22-1ubuntu1.17.04.1]
<LocutusOfBorg> reject? :(
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, version numbers of the support packages are newer than artful
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: I suspect the version you were looking for there was 5.1.22-1~17.04.1 (or, if there really are Ubuntu changes and it's not just a straight backport, 5.1.22-1~ubuntu17.04.1)
<LocutusOfBorg> the first one is good, reuploading
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, please accept virtualbox/yakkety and reject the other two :)
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: The verb you're looking for is "review", not "accept". ;)
<apw> infinity, i've nearly correct that a couple of times too :)
<LocutusOfBorg> s/accept/review/g :)
<LocutusOfBorg> I forgot, -i irclogs.ubuntu.com/* :D
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected virtualbox-ext-pack [source] (yakkety-proposed) [5.1.22-2ubuntu1.16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected virtualbox-guest-additions-iso [source] (yakkety-proposed) [5.1.22-1ubuntu1.16.10.1]
<LocutusOfBorg> and reuploaded :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox-ext-pack (zesty-proposed/multiverse) [5.1.18-1 => 5.1.22-2~17.04.1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> fortunately the virtualbox-* don't suffer from strange versioning schemes
<LocutusOfBorg> (they don't suffer anymore)
<infinity> They do, however, still suffer from being virtualbox.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox-ext-pack (yakkety-proposed/universe) [5.1.6-2ubuntu1 => 5.1.22-2~16.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox-guest-additions-iso (zesty-proposed/multiverse) [5.1.18-1 => 5.1.22-1~17.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox-guest-additions-iso (yakkety-proposed/multiverse) [5.1.6-1 => 5.1.22-1~16.10.1] (no packageset)
<ginggs> would someone please bump the pysam hint to 'force-badtest python-pysam/0.10.0+ds-2/armhf python-pysam/0.10.0+ds-2/i386'  ?
<ginggs> and please rm deepnano:armhf from artful-proposed - it built where it is not installable
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, I meant, there was a automatically-evaluated version check in ext-pack against the same virtualbox minor release, but I fixed it
<infinity> Laney: ^-- Can we make britney/autopkgtest/whoever forget those arches had results?  Hinting them forever because they're no longer built isn't super sane.
<apw> i seem to remeber we have to remove the results in-toto from swift to do that currently (or something)
<infinity> ginggs: Removal done.
<ginggs> infinity: thanks
<Laney> infinity: No, but you can use 'all' for the version
<infinity> Laney: Sure, but then if it *does* build on those arches in the future, we'll continue ignoring it until someone notices.
<infinity> Laney: Which is why I didn't use /all
<Laney> It's that or go hack swift and delete the results
<ginggs> Laney: would one have to delete all the past results, or just for the current series?
<apw> i wonder if there is something we can do outside to extract the /all/ hints and verify them
<infinity> Seems like a bit of a weird bug that we request tests on an arch that has no binaries.
<apw> i assume it has some via _all
<infinity> Oh, indeed, python-pysam-tests is arch:all.
<infinity> Though, that's not the bug.
<Laney> ginggs: You would delete all passed results for the series in question so it's alwaysfailed, and then I think there's a cache in britney to remove too.
<infinity> I've ignored other stuff that has no arch:all bits.
<infinity> We seem to just keep requesting tests on all arches forever.
<infinity> Though, it also looks like I used foo/all/arch for lots of those, so not sure why python-pysam is special in my mind.
<infinity> I'll /all it for now.
<Laney> Write a test for it: tests/test_autopkgtest.py
<Laney> Assuming this bug exists and therefore it's not tested for
<apw> infinity, i think in the short term we should perioducally check the /all/ for good and rip them, i recon we could that prgramtically pretty easy
<infinity> Anyhow, updated the hint for now.  That's all the energy I have for it at 4:30am.
<ginggs> infinity: thanks
<Laney> I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/auto-package-testing/+bug/1688516
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1688516 in Auto Package Testing "No way to mark a test as 'accepted regression'" [Undecided,New]
<infinity> Laney: That sounds like a reasonable feature.  I'd bikeshed the key as "force-failtest" to match badtest and skiptest, though.
<Laney> Makes sense
<apw> infinity, that was the name i came up with too
<infinity> apw: Fools seldom differ.
<apw> so very true, and we are that :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: neutron-lbaas (yakkety-proposed/universe) [2:9.0.0-0ubuntu1 => 2:9.0.0-0ubuntu2] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
<ginggs> location-service has migrated, can src:boost1.61 be removed from artful please?
<apw> won't that show up automatically on the nbs report if you are right it is no longer needed
<apw> no i am mixing my metaphors, ignore me
<apw> (it is not the same source)
<infinity> ginggs: Be a bit more patient for it to stop showing up in reverse-depends.
<apw> that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [3.13.0-119.166]
 * ginggs waits patiently
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected cgroup-lite [source] (trusty-backports) [1.11~ubuntu14.04.3]
<apw> ^ duplicate in the queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted virtualbox-ext-pack [source] (zesty-proposed) [5.1.22-2~17.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted virtualbox-guest-additions-iso [source] (zesty-proposed) [5.1.22-1~17.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: chrome-gnome-shell (xenial-proposed/universe) [8-2ubuntu4~ubuntu16.04.1 => 9-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: chrome-gnome-shell (yakkety-proposed/universe) [8-2ubuntu4~ubuntu16.10.1 => 9-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: chrome-gnome-shell (zesty-proposed/universe) [8.2.1-1ubuntu1 => 9-0ubuntu1~ubuntu17.04] (ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apt (xenial-proposed/main) [1.2.20 => 1.2.22] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apt (zesty-proposed/main) [1.4 => 1.4.2~17.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apt (yakkety-proposed/main) [1.3.5 => 1.3.7] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nova (yakkety-proposed/main) [2:14.0.4-0ubuntu1.2 => 2:14.0.5-0ubuntu1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: google-perftools (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.4-0ubuntu5 => 2.4-0ubuntu5.16.10.1] (ubuntu-server)
<LocutusOfBorg> soooo somebody please kick boost1.61 out from Ubuntu? :)
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, still showing up in reverse-depends
<LocutusOfBorg> nah
<LocutusOfBorg> location-service is fixed and migrated one hour ago
<LocutusOfBorg>  ubuntu-location-service-bin | 3.0.0+16.10.20160912-0ubuntu3 | artful/universe  | amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, ppc64el
<apw> and it is still showing up in reverse speends
<apw> presuambly because it is out of date, and one wants it to be in date
<LocutusOfBorg> a mistake in my upload or I just need to wait?
<LocutusOfBorg> ah ok :(
<LocutusOfBorg> s/:(/:)
<LocutusOfBorg> (dear, isn't this a fork bomb?)
<apw> till the location poop goes away one cannot tell what all else in there is a lie
<LocutusOfBorg> seems legit
<LocutusOfBorg> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/boost1.62.html
<LocutusOfBorg> this page is good now
<LocutusOfBorg> this is why I requested it
<LocutusOfBorg> but I'll prod again when reverse-depends is happy
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, right i am sure it is good, but either i have to work it out myself, or i can ignore it for an hour and let reverse-depends sort it out
<LocutusOfBorg> I prefer the latter
<LocutusOfBorg> :)
<jamespage> o/
<jamespage> the MIR for vine is blocking quite a large number of packages in artful-proposed related to OpenStack
<jamespage> via http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#python-amqp
<jamespage> if soneone in the MIR team has cycles to review that would be awesome:
<jamespage> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#python-amqp
<jamespage> bug 1688091
<ubot5`> bug 1688091 in vine (Ubuntu) "[MIR] vine" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1688091
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, when you are back from VAC, something for you :) LP: #1669578 your opinion is needed :p
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1669578 in screen (Ubuntu) "Get ttyname() to work properly in containers" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669578
<nacc> slangasek: i think that's intentional, in case someone does remove php-defaults, php7.1-xml, e.g., will still satisfy php-xml depends? I'll ask ondrej though
<cyphermox> slangasek: fwiw, I see trusty's shim update is still in the queue for review, not even in proposed.
<slangasek> nacc: it may be intentional but it's still busted (and inconsistent across different modules built from php7.x)
<nacc> slangasek: ack, do you have handy an example of a binpkg that doesn't do that? the few i looked at did it like php7.1-xml
<slangasek> nacc: uh... ok maybe they all do it but germinate walked a different path in some cases.  I was assuming the bins we did successfully demote didn't have this problem but spot check says they do also
<slangasek> nacc: anyway, it's super confusing to have a metapackage that depends on a real package that provides the metapackage
<slangasek> cyphermox: is the shim in trusty queue current wrt the last round of xenial+ changes?
<nacc> slangasek: yeah it's confusing, i agree :)
<nacc> slangasek: i'll work with ondrej on it in debian
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kexec-tools [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:2.0.10-1ubuntu2.2]
<LocutusOfBorg> please also review vbox* yakkety? I just setup my VM to test
<LocutusOfBorg> qpga
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted iproute2 [source] (xenial-proposed) [4.3.0-1ubuntu3.16.04.1]
 * apw looks at vbox
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted iproute2 [source] (yakkety-proposed) [4.3.0-1ubuntu3.16.10.1]
<cyphermox> slangasek: as far as I know, only missing your extra apport changes.
<slangasek> cyphermox: ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted google-perftools [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.4-0ubuntu5.16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted google-perftools [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.4-0ubuntu5.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted neutron-lbaas [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2:9.0.0-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: e-mem [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.0+20160706-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-create-hash [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.1.2+20170429gitd433cd382e6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-verror [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.10.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: e-mem [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.0+20160706-1] (no packageset)
<santa_> hi
<santa_> dear release managers,
<santa_> may I poke you about the kdepim new reviews?
<santa_> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/applications_archive/16.12.3_artful_retry_builds.pdf
<santa_> ↑ it would be nice if we could get this flying spaggheti monster built
<santa_> if we need to correct something in our packaging, just let us know, so we will correct it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-software [source] (zesty-proposed) [3.22.7-0ubuntu3.17.04.2]
<jbicha> ^ oh, I guess that's going to clobber the other gnome-software/zesty SRU :(
<jbicha> is it too late now to promote the older verified one?
<jbicha> slangasek: ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted e-mem [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.0+20160706-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-create-hash [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.1.2+20170429gitd433cd382e6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted e-mem [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.0+20160706-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-verror [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.10.0-1]
<xnox> Laney, did you review that removals package list? I will start working on filing removal bugs.
<jbicha> that's a lot of bugs…
<slangasek> jbicha: it's technically not too late, but AIUI this is a high-priority regression for the desktop team and so I'm ok with also pushing out both SRUs on Monday-ish
<slangasek> jbicha: (I don't really want to release an SRU on Friday, so...)
<jbicha> ok, that's fine with me
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted keystone [source] (xenial-proposed) [2:9.3.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: aodh (yakkety-proposed/main) [3.0.1-0ubuntu0.16.10.1 => 3.0.2-0ubuntu1] (openstack)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ceilometer (yakkety-proposed/main) [1:7.0.2-0ubuntu1 => 1:7.0.3-0ubuntu1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cinder (yakkety-proposed/main) [2:9.1.2-0ubuntu2 => 2:9.1.4-0ubuntu1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: horizon (yakkety-proposed/main) [3:10.0.2-0ubuntu1 => 3:10.0.3-0ubuntu1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: heat (yakkety-proposed/main) [1:7.0.2-0ubuntu1 => 1:7.0.3-0ubuntu1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: neutron-fwaas (yakkety-proposed/main) [1:9.0.0-0ubuntu1 => 1:9.0.1-0ubuntu1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: neutron (yakkety-proposed/main) [2:9.2.0-0ubuntu2 => 2:9.3.1-0ubuntu1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: neutron-lbaas (yakkety-proposed/universe) [2:9.0.0-0ubuntu2 => 2:9.2.0-0ubuntu1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x265 [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.4-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x265 [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.4-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x265 [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.4-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x265 [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.4-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x265 [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.4-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x265 [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.4-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-initramfs-tools (trusty-proposed/main) [0.25ubuntu1.14.04.1 => 0.25ubuntu1.14.04.2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-initramfs-tools (xenial-proposed/main) [0.27ubuntu1.3 => 0.27ubuntu1.4] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-initramfs-tools (yakkety-proposed/main) [0.30ubuntu1.1 => 0.30ubuntu1.2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
#ubuntu-release 2017-05-06
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x265 [amd64] (artful-proposed) [2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x265 [armhf] (artful-proposed) [2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x265 [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x265 [arm64] (artful-proposed) [2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x265 [s390x] (artful-proposed) [2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x265 [i386] (artful-proposed) [2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gjs (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.48.2-0ubuntu0.1 => 1.48.3-0ubuntu0.1] (desktop-extra, mozilla, ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slimit [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slimit [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.8.1-3]
<acheronuk> santa_: lol @ 'flying spaghetti monster'
 * acheronuk things it looks like some sort of jellyfish
<acheronuk> *thinks
<fossfreedom> jbicha: quick question - "build-essential" doesnt appear to be installed on UB's ISO - it is in Ubuntu GNOME - but I can't see the package in your seeds.  How is build-essential installed?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-7-cross-ports [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<jbicha> fossfreedom: hi, the answer is in https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu-gnome.artful/desktop :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: kdb (artful-proposed/primary) [3.0.0-2]
<fossfreedom> jbicha: ah - if I'm reading that right its pulled in as a recommendation of pkg-config ... gstreamer1.0-plugins-base-apps which is a seed
<jbicha> no, that's not quite right
<jbicha> (it's not -base-apps)
<acheronuk> jbicha: thanks for syncing kdb
<infinity> jbicha: Gross, why does gstreamer1.0-tools depend on pkg-config?
<infinity> That seems entirely unnecessary.
<infinity> fossfreedom: To be fair, your goal shouldn't be matching Ubuntu and GNOME in this case, but rather flaunting your superiority because we accidentally installed dev packages in a desktop ISO. :P
<jbicha> infinity: on the other hand, is there some value in installing build-essential by default? or is gcc+make enough?
<infinity> jbicha: There's no value in having a compiler installed by default at all.
<infinity> jbicha: The vast majority of users never need to compile anything.
<jbicha> what about dkms? should that at least be in 'live' ?
<infinity> jbicha: Why?
<infinity> jbicha: Any driver that needs dkms will depend on it.  If the driver is in a seed, then dkms will be.  We have no drivers in live.
<jbicha> ok, I added it to UG zesty because someone complained: bug 1681351
<ubot5`> bug 1681351 in ubuntu-gnome-meta (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu GNOME does not install build-essential by default" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1681351
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-7-cross-ports [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<infinity> Yeah, we have it by accident, not by design.
<infinity> And it seems no one cared to investigate the accident.
<infinity> ubuntu-desktop does Recommend gcc and make, but I'm not even sure that's sane anymore.  That's a decade-old decision.
<infinity> And "normal users" were forced to compile software a lot more back then.
<infinity> Oh, actually, someone dropped that. :)
<infinity> Excellent.
<infinity> So, if we fixed gstreamer-tools, the compiler would drop right out.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-7-cross-ports [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<jbicha> infinity: ok, have fun! :)
<jbicha> infinity: feel free to endorse if you want more help next time, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JeremyBicha/CoreDevApplication
<infinity> jbicha: Mind if I back that change out and comment on the bug?  You're the only flavour that seeds build-essential.
<jbicha> infinity: I don't think we seed build-essential directly, fixing gst-tools should work for UG too
<infinity> jbicha: I could see a valid argument for putting dkms and build-essential in ship-live for all flavours, if we're worried about chickens and eggs for people trying to get weird drivers side-loaded, but there's no reason to have it on the installed system.
<infinity> jbicha: Oh, I misread the bug as "so I seeded it directly", but maybe you meant "I added some gstreamer stuff to my seeds".
<jbicha> the guy that complained was trying to build & install some proprietary broadcom wifi driver
<infinity> Yeah.  A thing that approximately 0% of users do.
<infinity> And, if he was doing it with the archive version of the driver, the deps would be taken care of.
<jbicha> kubuntu, xubuntu, & studio recommend gcc+make
<jbicha> they probably just haven't merged with ubuntu's seed in a while
<infinity> Right, the inherited that from Ubuntu, and when laney fixed Ubuntu 2 years ago, he didn't fix others. :P
<infinity> s/the/they/
<infinity> As an entirely side note, removing compilers also reduces your exposure to rootkits by nearly 100%.
<infinity> I had a honeypot system up with apache and some vulnerable webapps.  Turns out that pretty much all exploits were distributed as source, not binaries.  As soon as I removed my compiler, they all just fizzled.
<infinity> Lots of source sitting around in tmp directories, nothing actually executed.
<infinity> Rootkits, mass mail bouncers, etc.
<jbicha> dkms is in the live pool/ so maybe gcc+make need to be there too?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-7-cross-ports [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-7-cross-ports [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-7-cross-ports [i386] (artful-proposed) [1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdb [sync] (artful-proposed) [3.0.0-2]
<jbicha> oh, I see in UG 16.10, gcc+make were in pool/ so that should work fine
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdb [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/none) [3.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdb [s390x] (artful-proposed/none) [3.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdb [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [3.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdb [i386] (artful-proposed/none) [3.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdb [arm64] (artful-proposed/none) [3.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdb [armhf] (artful-proposed/none) [3.0.0-2] (no packageset)
<Laney> xnox: removals> not yet, Monday task for me
<infinity> jbicha: Yeah, ship-live is a superset of live is a superset of desktop.  So, if a dep of ship-live falls out of desktop, it'll land in the pool instead.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdb [amd64] (artful-proposed) [3.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdb [armhf] (artful-proposed) [3.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdb [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [3.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdb [arm64] (artful-proposed) [3.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdb [s390x] (artful-proposed) [3.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdb [i386] (artful-proposed) [3.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: nagios-plugins-stgraber.net (trusty-proposed/primary) [0.22]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected nagios-plugins-stgraber.net [source] (trusty-proposed) [0.22]
#ubuntu-release 2017-05-07
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-create-hmac [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-source-list-map [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.1.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libexternalsortinginjava-java [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libexternalsortinginjava-java [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-source-list-map [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.1.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-create-hmac [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: baresip [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: baresip [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: baresip [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: baresip [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: baresip [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: baresip [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-4] (no packageset)
<xnox> infinity, src:click is up for demotion, and thus taking src:schroot with it. Do we want to seed src:schroot into something "supported" or do we not care that it is in universe?
<xnox> imho there is no need for it to be in main, and it was not in e.g. precise.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted baresip [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.5.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted baresip [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.5.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted baresip [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.5.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted baresip [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.5.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted baresip [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.5.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted baresip [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.5.0-4]
<infinity> xnox: I'd argue that sbuild (which would bring in schroot) should be in main in supported-development, but they've historically not been, indeed.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bluedevil (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: breeze-gtk (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: breeze (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kde-cli-tools (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: breeze-grub (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kactivitymanagerd (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: breeze-plymouth (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kde-gtk-config (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kdeplasma-addons (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: khotkeys (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kmenuedit (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kscreenlocker (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ksysguard (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kwayland-integration (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kwrited (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libksysguard (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: oxygen (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kdecoration (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kinfocenter (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ksshaskpass (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kwin (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: milou (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plasma-discover (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plasma-nm (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plasma-sdk (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kgamma5 (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kwallet-pam (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plasma-desktop (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plasma-pa (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kscreen (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plasma-integration (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libkscreen (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plasma-workspace-wallpapers (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: polkit-kde-agent-1 (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sddm-kcm (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: user-manager (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plasma-workspace (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5.1-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: systemsettings (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: powerdevil (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
<acheronuk> all the above ^^^^ ref bug #1687444
<ubot5`> bug 1687444 in plasma-desktop (Ubuntu Zesty) "Zesty SRU tracking bug for KDE's Plasma 5.9.5" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1687444
<jbicha> acheronuk: I'm not on the SRU team, but are at least some of those updates independently installable?
<jbicha> in other words, could that be split into multiple bugs?
<acheronuk> jbicha: AFAIK, not something we've done before on plasma SRU's (excepted if it is just one or 2 packages to update over the normal bugfix versions)
<acheronuk> i.e. just done as a suite like bug #1518598
<ubot5`> bug 1518598 in plasma-workspace (Ubuntu) "SRU tracking bug for Plasma 5.4.3" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1518598
<jbicha> that's a bad example since that SRU didn't happen
<acheronuk> just the first I came to
<jbicha> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/318708996/user-manager_4%3A5.9.4-0ubuntu1_4%3A5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1.diff.gz
<jbicha> ok, that's a minimal SRU but maybe too minimal?
<acheronuk> jbicha: some of the packages with a very small delta can maybe be dropped. we deliberately only bumped deps on packages that really needed it to allow that flexibility should the release/SRU team want to prune things
<jbicha> ok, better example: plasma-workspace-wallpapers, it's a 41MB .deb just to add a Turkish translation
<acheronuk> see what I said above
<acheronuk> jbicha: I'm sure AA/SRU team will want to discuss with us tomorrow or coming days. for now, going to enjoy my Sunday. :)
<jbicha> ok, enjoy!
<acheronuk> jbicha: and you. thanks for the comments
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: boinc-app-eah-brp [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.20170426+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: boinc-app-eah-brp [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.20170426+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: boinc-app-eah-brp [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.20170426+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: eclib [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [20170330-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: boinc-app-eah-brp [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.20170426+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: eclib [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [20170330-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: eclib [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [20170330-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: eclib [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [20170330-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: eclib [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [20170330-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: eclib [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [20170330-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: boinc-app-eah-brp [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.20170426+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: boinc-app-eah-brp [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.20170426+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libarchive-cpio-perl [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-webpack-sources [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
<xnox> jjohansen, internet troubles?
<jjohansen> zesty troubles, I keep having hard lockups
<jjohansen> nothing logged
<xnox> jjohansen, NVMe drive?
<xnox> Samsung or Toshiba?
<jjohansen> yeah, samsung 960
<jjohansen> however I didn't have the same problem under the yakkety kernel
<Bashing-om> jjohansen: nVida graphics ? same issue - and installing proprietary driver worked for my case .
<jjohansen> Bashing-om: yeah dual intel, nvidia. I am not using the nvidia gpu but, nouveau could still be causing problems
<jjohansen> the nvidia driver has its own set of problems, I am not sure I am willing to deal with atm
<Bashing-om> jjohansen: Fought the freezing for a month -= could not find a cause . for lack of else to try - installed the nVidia driver . solid as a rock since !
<jjohansen> Bashing-om: interesting, I guess I will have to give it a try
<jjohansen> thanks
<Bashing-om> jjohansen: Be aware I have no clue as to why - other things need attention then I revert to looking at the nouveau driver issue .
<xnox> jjohansen, there is bug report for that and better kernel.
<xnox> jjohansen, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1678184
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1678184 in linux (Ubuntu) "APST quirk needed for Samsung 512GB NVMe drive" [Medium,Confirmed]
<xnox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1678184/comments/44
<xnox> jjohansen, there was an update that enabled power management....
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gce-compute-image-packages (yakkety-proposed/universe) [20160930-0ubuntu6~16.10.0 => 20170426-0ubuntu1~16.10.0] (ubuntu-cloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gce-compute-image-packages (zesty-proposed/universe) [20160930-0ubuntu6 => 20170426-0ubuntu1~17.04.0] (ubuntu-cloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gce-compute-image-packages (trusty-proposed/universe) [20160930-0ubuntu6~14.04.0 => 20170426-0ubuntu1~14.04.0] (ubuntu-cloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gce-compute-image-packages (xenial-proposed/universe) [20160930-0ubuntu6~16.04.0 => 20170426-0ubuntu1~16.04.0] (ubuntu-cloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-memory-fs [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-jsprim [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-pbkdf2 [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.0.9-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2018-04-30
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected snapcraft [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.42+18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapcraft (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.42+18.04 => 2.42+18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapcraft [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.42+18.04.1]
<juliank> Laney: https://code.launchpad.net/~juliank/autopkgtest-cloud/+git/autopkgtest-cloud/+merge/344818
<Laney> ♥
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nplan (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.32~16.04.4 => 0.32~16.04.5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: s390-tools (xenial-proposed/main) [1.34.0-0ubuntu8.5 => 1.34.0-0ubuntu8.6] (no packageset)
<bdmurray> infinity: Should bug 1767610 about an .img file on releases.ubuntu.com be addressed?
<ubot5> bug 1767610 in Ubuntu "Wrong server image ubuntu-18.04-live-server-amd64.img ?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1767610
<sil2100> cyphermox: hey! Could you take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1437353 and say if the verification provided is enough to make sure the bug is fixed and no regressions introduced?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1437353 in maas-images "UEFI network boot hangs at grub for adapter 82599ES 10-Gigabit SFI/SFP+" [High,Triaged]
<sil2100> Since without context the verification comment doesn't give me enough information about whether it was tested against the affected hardware
<sil2100> cyphermox: I suppose you might have a better idea if that's indeed enough
<cyphermox> sil2100: hard to say, I can't test this on my own
<cyphermox> sil2100: I read at the end of their comment "Our CI completed successfully with this."; I expect this means they ran the test
<cyphermox> ie booted on a system that would otherwise be affected
<cyphermox> I'm asking...
<sil2100> cyphermox: ok, hm, let me try getting clarification if the system had the required hardware
<sil2100> Ok
<sil2100> If you're doing that then excellent
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-firmware [source] (artful-proposed) [1.169.4]
<bdmurray> sil2100: Can you do anything about bug 1767610?
<ubot5> bug 1767610 in Ubuntu "Wrong server image ubuntu-18.04-live-server-amd64.img ?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1767610
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-firmware [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.157.18]
<sil2100> bdmurray: looking
<sil2100> bdmurray: hmm, I guess I could try that, should just be a matter of removing the symlink and refreshing the md5sum files
<sil2100> I'll look into that later today or tomorrow in the morning though since I was about to move for some dinner now
<sil2100> Wonder how that symlink got created in the first place
 * sil2100 suspends temporarily
<infinity> bdmurray: Having the .iso duplicated at a .img was a Mark request many releases ago.  It's been like that since xenial.
<infinity> bdmurray: Not saying I agree with it (nor that I'm sure he'd notice if I rolled it back and pretended it never happened), but yeah, hardly new.
<bdmurray> infinity: ah okay
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected nplan [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.32~16.04.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-initial-setup (bionic-proposed/main) [3.28.0-2ubuntu6 => 3.28.0-2ubuntu7] (ubuntugnome)
#ubuntu-release 2018-05-01
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-init (xenial-proposed/main) [18.2-4-g05926e48-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 18.2-4-g05926e48-0ubuntu1~16.04.2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
<slangasek> Laney: do you have any idea why python-netaddr is installed on the autopkgtest web node? I was curious to see why ieee-data is installed on the node (and throwing cron errors), seems that's the revdep, and I don't see why it would be needed
<Laney> slangasek: nope, sorry, but it's "manually" installed on the rabbitmq-sever/0 node too, which we don't really touch - so maybe something juju did
<Laney> I like that you get these cron mails and I don't :-)
<slangasek> Laney: oh, you're not getting these mails? lol
<Laney> slangasek: I definitely have had emails from that instance in the past though :(
<Laney> it's great how this is totally non shonky
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vlan (bionic-proposed/main) [1.9-3.2ubuntu5 => 1.9-3.2ubuntu6] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ifupdown (bionic-proposed/main) [0.8.17ubuntu1 => 0.8.17ubuntu2] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
<juliank> Laney: https://code.launchpad.net/~juliank/autopkgtest/+git/development/+merge/344889
<juliank> slangasek: https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-release/britney/+git/britney2-ubuntu/commit/?id=94bffad136c7e12210ec4900881809a11a00067a broke the britney2 testsuite :(
<juliank> and all the data in the excuses key is not available elsewhere
<juliank> like for test_hint_force_skiptest, it says 'Should wait for tests relating to green 2, but forced by pitti'
<juliank> (the test_autopkgtest.py)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: heat (artful-proposed/main) [1:9.0.3-0ubuntu1 => 1:9.0.4-0ubuntu1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
<slangasek> juliank: ah.  well, if it needs to be reverted we can revert it, although in principle I'd still like this done because it substantially bloats the yaml and makes retry-autopkgtest-regressions much slower
<slangasek> juliank: but in principle I think it's a change we should move forward with, even if we revert it in the near term
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: neutron-lbaas (artful-proposed/universe) [2:11.0.2-0ubuntu1 => 2:11.0.3-0ubuntu1] (openstack)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nova (artful-proposed/main) [2:16.1.0-0ubuntu1 => 2:16.1.2-0ubuntu1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
<cascardo> bdmurray: can you look into s390-tools for xenial-proposed?
<bdmurray> cascardo: While the test case seems pretty straight forward the bug is missing the SRU template stuff.
<cascardo> let me fix that
<cascardo> bdmurray: I added the template
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted s390-tools [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.34.0-0ubuntu8.6]
<juliank> Laney: https://code.launchpad.net/~juliank/britney/+git/britney2-ubuntu/+merge/344902
<tsimonq2> Cosmic Canimal.
<tsimonq2> Interesting one.
<infinity> tsimonq2: That's CANIMAL, as in a placeholder for "Animal starting with C that Mark hasn't told me yet."
<infinity> tsimonq2: You're watching git commits on your seeds, I guess? :P
<tsimonq2> infinity: I have. :P
<jbicha> infinity: can you set it to derive from buster (or maybe unstable)?
<infinity> jbicha: buster doesn't exist in LP, it seems.  Maybe we only add them when they go stable.
<infinity> Oh, yes it does.  But it's marked FUTURE, so doesn't really exist.  Only sort of.
<infinity> It won't have packages in it.
<infinity> Hrm, I say that, but it seems to have 27k sources.
<infinity> Well, we'll see if it gives me the option.
<tsimonq2> infinity: How did the Git branching part of the branch cycle script work out in prod? Did you have to tweak at all?
<infinity> tsimonq2: branch-seeds worked fine, the one change I might make it changing the rename to a copy.  I know it doesn't make sense git-wise to have a copy of the checkout for each branch, but all the tools expect foo.series to exist (and have the right branch checked out), so...
<infinity> tsimonq2: So, I'd probably change the pull/reset/rename/branch to pull/reset/copy/branch
<tsimonq2> OK, cool.
<infinity> tsimonq2: Otherwise, seemed fine.
<infinity> tsimonq2: I mean, the move is non-fatal, since all seed updating stuff takes "directory doesn't exist" as a prompt to do a fresh checkout, just a bit weird to have foo.bionic disappear briefly. :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-init (artful-proposed/main) [18.2-4-g05926e48-0ubuntu1~17.10.1 => 18.2-4-g05926e48-0ubuntu1~17.10.2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
<wxl> infinity: you might want to change "canimal" to "some-unknown-animal-that-starts-with-c" if you wish to avoid confusion :)
<infinity> wxl: I'm not deeply concerned about confusion.
<infinity> wxl: Also, hi!  You're on the CC, right?
<wxl> infinity: yep
<infinity> wxl: Can you go to https://launchpad.net/~techboard/+members and extend us all by a month or so?  It's pretty clear we're not going to hold an election in the next two days.
<infinity> wxl: I realize that extending terms without an election is how democracy dies, you can let the Washington Post know about it afterward.
<tsimonq2> infinity: Ah, so I think I remember doing it that way just in case it broke something historical.
<tsimonq2> If you're 100% sure it won't break jack, an MP (to the tooling that's still in Bazaar, feels ironic, let me know if there's anything I can do to help with that :P) will follow later.
<infinity> tsimonq2: So, I think the safest would actually be to just go a fresh clone to foo.newseries, checkout oldseries, branch newseries.  If you're paranoid about there maybe being cruft in the working dir.
<infinity> tsimonq2: (assuming the hard reset was due to the cruft paranoia)
<infinity> tsimonq2: But a local cp would certainly be faster.
<tsimonq2> infinity: OK.
<infinity> tsimonq2: Not really picky either way.  And I recovered fine from the os.rename, obviously, just that it's not quite right.
<infinity> tsimonq2: I guess keeping the existing code, but moving the cp above the hard reset would also have the desired effect.
<infinity> tsimonq2: ie: cp -a olddir newdir / hard reset in newdir / branch newseries in newdir
<infinity> But I think I've taken longer typing pseudocode than we would have taken just committing a fix. ;)
<tsimonq2> infinity: ack
<tsimonq2> infinity: And while we're at it, as much as I like Lubuntu's seed being in Git, is there a compelling reason not to JFD the conversion for all of them?
<tsimonq2> I wrote a script that's on the wiki... :P
<infinity> My fingers really don't like typing cosmic.
<infinity> Keeps coming out at cosmis.
<wxl> done, infinity
<infinity> tsimonq2: We should convert them all, but obviously the flavours need to be involved to avoid surprises.  But yes, I think it's a solid goal to make sure that happens for everyone early this cycle.
<infinity> wxl: Ta.
<tsimonq2> infinity: I can do the email thing if ACK is your official answer.
<infinity> tsimonq2: If you want to send out an email describing what the change will mean and getting sign-off, that'd be great.  I can do the actual conversions if everyone ACKs it, since I have commit to all the seees (obviously).
<infinity> s/seees/seeds/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2 has been bugging me for ages to do Kubuntu's. not going to do it today (as he would like) but quite soon I hope
<infinity> So comforting to see that I can't type at all on a day where all my typos could be fatal.
<tsimonq2> infinity: If I got branch access, I could save you the time... But I doubt that will happen. :P
<tsimonq2> And yes, I will admit that I have begun "nagging" people mildly to convert the stuff.
<tsimonq2> I'll send the email tonightish.
<acheronuk> oh. if infinity wishes to do it whenever, fine by me
<infinity> Yeah, I mean, no huge rush, but it's the sort of thing we should probably do in the first month, so you have 5 months to get used to it. :P
<acheronuk> agreed!
<infinity> This might be heresy, but I think my large coffee might have been too large.
<flocculant> infinity: not heresy to me lol
 * infinity resonates at an unfamiliar frequency.
<tsimonq2> infinity: While we're at it, are there other branches that could be converted? I have a cool converter script and I've been converter happy... :P
<infinity> tsimonq2: I'm sure there's a ton of stuff to convert.  But nothing I'm in desperate need of converting this instant.
<tsimonq2> (*AHEM* hints) infinity: There's no such thing as a coffee that's too large. :P
<infinity> tsimonq2: ubiquity comes to mind as an obvious candidate.  Except that if some of you are planning on being black sheep and swapping installers, maybe you don't care. :P
<tsimonq2> I'm totally lagging here with IRC messages. Don't mind me.
<infinity> (I'm honestly concerned about the swapping installers thing, given that one of the things that makes you an Ubuntu flavour is common infrastructure like that...)
<infinity> If you think our response time is bad dealing with your installer bugs, being at the mercy of an upstream that doesn't really care about Ubuntu (and certainly not our release schedule) isn't going to make that better.
<acheronuk> won't be happing for Kubuntu unless it is very solid AND has a real benefit to us
<wxl> ubiquity comes to mind as a good candidate for overwriting with zeroes :/
<acheronuk> translations is an issue as well
 * flocculant can't see Xubuntu disagreeing with infinity
<infinity> acheronuk: I'm entirely on board with the idea that another installer could have some benefits, but the release schedule carefactor goes a long way.  If they have cool features (or lack of certain bugs) that we need, we might be better served by embracing and extending. :P
<acheronuk> certainly
<tsimonq2> infinity: True, but I think it's worth trying.
<tsimonq2> I also think that the Ubiquity codebase is a bit ... dated.
<tsimonq2> There's pros and cons to it.
<infinity> tsimonq2: Newer isn't inherently better.
<wxl> i think the biggest problem with it is how disorganized it appears. it's fairly frankensteinish.
<tsimonq2> I'm certainly not volunteering to un-KDE the Qt frontend.
<tsimonq2> infinity: Right. But it's worth trying.
<infinity> Maybe.
<tsimonq2> And with us doing the LXQt switch for 18.10, that'll work out.
<infinity> I think the ability to come screaming to your upstream a week before release is a hard advantage to quantify.
<infinity> (Well, and to expect results from said screaming)
<infinity> Unfortunately, un-KDEing the Qt frontend would have happened with a switch to unity8, but that didn't happen.
<infinity> It really doesn't look like that much work to make it a bit more generic, though.
<infinity> I'd probably start by forking the Qt frontend into a KDE frontend and Qt-generic, scrub the Qt-generic clean, then see if it can be merged back with some iffery to avoid code duplication.
<tsimonq2> I want to try it for 18.10. If it doesn't break terribly, we'll continue. If it does, back to Ubiquity.
<tsimonq2> Oh, and by the way, the LXQt switch is an official, public thing now. :)
<tsimonq2> infinity: I might want a second set of eyes on the whole seed unmangling thing.
<tsimonq2> We're also getting rid of alternates.
<infinity> \o/
<tsimonq2> And no-follow-recommends I think.
<infinity> \o/!
<tsimonq2> Speak now if I'm missing anything else.
<cjwatson> I think the best thing to do with ubiquity would be to start putting together a dbus backend for all the rootly things it does
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: 6652 entries have been added or removed
<infinity> cjwatson: Wayland, here we come?
<cjwatson> Once that exists usefully, it'd be a lot easier to make the frontends saner
<cjwatson> For that and other reasons, yes
<infinity> cjwatson: (well, and also, get thee hence, pkexec)
<cjwatson> Yeah, the release day panic this time round wouldn't have happened with that architecture
<infinity> cjwatson: I agree entirely, but the harder part is being able to scope the work and block it off in someone's schedule.
<infinity> cjwatson: PS: Welcome back to Foundations?
<infinity> *cough*
<cjwatson> Sure, I'm just advocating for it.  And nope, not doing it :)
<tsimonq2> My thoughts.
<tsimonq2> Calamares is the easy way out. :P
<infinity> You're putting a lot of faith in a relatively untested codebase.
<tsimonq2> Then let's test it. :P
<flocculant> you go ahead :p
<infinity> Also, installers are one of the areas where distros historically differentiate.  You won't be able to sell Mark on us using a generic installer upstream.
<infinity> Which means Ubuntu will always have a different one.
<infinity> WHich means no help from us when yours breaks.
<tsimonq2> OK.
<infinity> Now, with that said, the move from unity/lightdm back to gnome-shell/gdm certainly does infer that we're attempting to keep our desktop offering slightly less scarily different, so if Calamares could be heavily themed, hacked, cut down, and made to be Ubuntuish (ask fewer questions, proper debconf integration for final system configuration, blah blah), it's not entirely implausible that we could use it.  But we also have our own ideas about ...
<infinity> ... how to ship things that might just be fundamentally incompatible with their design.
<tsimonq2> Well, it's a QML frontend.
<infinity> Like stacked squashes (which we should probably do this cycle in ubiquity), or more silly little things like upstream telling you that we're "wrong" for saving tens of MBs of disk space by not shipping two identical kernels and initrds.
<tsimonq2> So that might not be a thing.
<tsimonq2> But it's all YAML-based and modular, so it makes it super easy.
<infinity> After all, why would you want your installer ISO download to be smaller?  We're clearly crazy people.
<tsimonq2> And irt the kernel thing, we're working with Neon (who has paid employees) for a more permanent patch.
<tsimonq2> But yeah.
<tsimonq2> That's a thing.
<tsimonq2> infinity: One thing about that though. I'm not exactly sure where to find the code for e.g. "Install Lubuntu" on the boot menu. Caspar?
<tsimonq2> Steve told me at one point but I'd have to search for those logs.
<infinity> tsimonq2: debian-cd
<tsimonq2> Ah.
<tsimonq2> That sounds right. Thanks.
<infinity> It sounds right because it is right.
<tumbleweed> sound plausible? 19.10,Cosmic Canimal,cosmic,2018-04-26,2018-10-18,2019-07-18
<infinity> tumbleweed: Except that "CANIMAL" is a placeholder. :P
<infinity> tumbleweed: I wouldn't do any official d-i-d release yet.
<tumbleweed> is *that* why there's no blog post
<wxl> yep
<wxl> and apparently adam is trying to culture confusion by keeping the darn canimal there :)
<tsimonq2> Wait, 19.10?
<infinity> tumbleweed: I'll do an ubuntuX revision to cosmic with the placeholder, but hold off on the upstream update until Mark animals us, IMO.
<tumbleweed> 18.10 even :P
<infinity> I'm mildly amused at the non-zero number of people who think CANIMAL is an animal.
<tsimonq2> wxl: So "animaling" is a verb now. :P
<tsimonq2> infinity: I thought it was at first.
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tumbleweed> infinity: it wasn't that, I was just trusting LP
<jbicha> it's because Mark tends to make up animal names. The delay in getting official names is because he has to get it inserted into the dictionary first!
<tsimonq2> Hah.
<infinity> We've only had three fake animals so far, and he didn't make any of them up!
<infinity> Three?  I think three.
<infinity> Jackalope, Unicorn, Werewolf?
<jbicha> jackalopes are real! I totally saw artifacts of them in the American West
<infinity> Heh.
<tsimonq2> infinity: So when can I do my Qt transition? :P
 * tsimonq2 runs
<wxl> infinity: speaking of ubiquity tsimonq2 is telling me we can't change the window titles from kubuntu to lubuntu because it's hardcoded. is that for real?
 * xnox is not sure if Canimal is a placeholder, or an actual reference to Canimals the animated series..... https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=canimals&tbm=isch
<xnox> infinity, if this one is Canimal, i want next NN release be Neopet then.
<wxl> xnox: i tried to warn adam about that but he's not concerned. therefore, i beileve we should culture the notion that it's actually NOT a placeholder
<tsimonq2> YES XD
<infinity> wxl: Probably, but it's just code.
<wxl> infinity: can you point me at where in the code that is?
<tsimonq2> In the KDE frontend.
<tsimonq2> The *ahem* /KDE/ frontend.
<infinity> wxl: Checkout ubiquity, 'rgrep -i kubuntu'
<infinity> Looks like there are some hardcoded translation strings too, but that's easily fixed.
<wxl> ok so it seems like https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/view/head:/ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py#L80
<wxl> so it seems like we should be able to fix this, @tsimonq2. it'll just take some work to pass distro as an argument, as gtk supports
<tsimonq2> Knock yourself out.
<tsimonq2> Not ir.
<tsimonq2> *it
<tsimonq2> There's also theming.
<xnox> the gtk frontend is slightly better in that sense, and reads the .disk-info stuff to get the appropriate $BUNTU name
<wxl> maybe the nice kubuntu folks would be nice to generalize their qt frontend
<xnox> i guess this pre-dates that being available on disk.
<xnox> cause back in the date qt == kubuntu; gtk == ubuntu.
<xnox> cause back in the day qt == kubuntu; gtk == ubuntu.
<tsimonq2> Yeah.
<tsimonq2> wxl: They've said "no" to that.
<tsimonq2> And I don't blame them.
<wxl> why? it opens it up to other flavours to go qt
<tsimonq2> I don't think this was designed in a way where any other desktop would be Qt within Ubuntu.
<tsimonq2> It's going to be painful.
<tsimonq2> infinity: I'm assuming the cosmic-changes mailing list is not set up correctly on purpose?
<tsimonq2> In that case, you might have to manually approve my subscription, even after it's opened up.
<acheronuk> awaiting moderator approval....
<acheronuk> to be fair, it's not showing on lists.ubuntu.com yet :P
<blackboxsw> RAOF: we have a couple of cherry pick SRU's for cloud-init into xenial and artful with a bug fix for customers. if there is time to queue them today or tomorrow morning to get the pending-sru counter started that'd be great.
<blackboxsw> cloud-init 18.2-4-g05926e48-0ubuntu1~(16.04.2|17.10.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapcraft (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.42+18.04.1 => 2.42+18.04.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: boinc (bionic-proposed/universe) [7.9.3+dfsg-5 => 7.9.3+dfsg-5ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<bdmurray> infinity: I'm not seeing any upgrade issues from A to B worth continuing to not have that upgrade path enabled.
<infinity> bdmurray: The trigger loop thing still concerns me a tiny bit, but I haven't had a chance to attempt to dissect it.  Have you?
<infinity> bdmurray: I think fixing the ones we know changed post-xenial is still the Right Thing, but you noted that didn't fix the test case you had.
<bdmurray> infinity: Installing libc6 from bionic fixes it. Also that is an issue from the upgrade from X to B, so enabling A to B wouldn't matter.
<infinity> bdmurray: Mostly, that concerns me because it's a hard failure from dpkg, which only reasonably savvy users can recover from.
<infinity> bdmurray: Oh, A to B.  Derp.  Yeah, if you see no issues with A to B, go for it.
<bdmurray> infinity: I updated the bug 1766890 with my findings
<ubot5> bug 1766890 in gnome-menus (Ubuntu) "package gnome-menus 3.13.3-6ubuntu3.1 failed to install/upgrade: triggers looping, abandoned" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1766890
<infinity> bdmurray: Curious that upgrading libc6 would fix it.  I didn't change the libc-bin trigger config, did I?
<bdmurray> infinity: There was one change there yes, but doing it on disk in the trigger in /var/lib/dpkg/info didn't fix it. Although that might be a crazy test.
<infinity> bdmurray: Hrm.  Well, we have a couple of months to try to unwind that.  Put it on the standup nag list until we're sure it's solid.
<infinity> bdmurray: I'd argue that do-release-upgrade should probably be forcing apt and dpkg to upgrade first anyway, though that wouldn't fix apt-get dist-upgrade.
<infinity> bdmurray: OTOH, apt-get might force that order anyway, and it could be a d-r-u specific bug cause we drive python-apt in a silly way.
<infinity> bdmurray: Anyhow, TLDR: A->B, go nuts; X->B, let's keep an eye on it.
<tsimonq2> infinity: How willing are you to help Lubuntu decruft the stuff we explicitly grab from that no-install-recommends bug?
<infinity> tsimonq2: Do you mean implicitly?
<infinity> tsimonq2: And I can offer advice here and there, but I'm not prepared to commit to anything.
<tsimonq2> infinity: OK.
<tsimonq2> infinity: I'm working on it now and I'll commit something (then send that email) soonish.
<infinity> tsimonq2: jbicha and darkxst have the most experience in this area after years of trying to make Ubuntu and Ubuntu GNOME not hate each other, but I'm not going to volunteer either of them either. :P
<tsimonq2> infinity: Alright. :P
<tsimonq2> infinity: A quick sanity check once it's all committed would be cool.
<infinity> A lot of prior art in GNOME packages back in xenial, though, to attempt to make sure both desktop got what they wanted without pulling the other in.
<tsimonq2> infinity: Plus, I have to revert/refactor some tooling changes we made for this hackery.
<tsimonq2> Ah.
<infinity> If your concern is less about accidentally pulling in half of KDE and more just making sure that your recommends aren't needlessly bloated, evaluating questionable recommends for suitability to downgrade to suggests isn't too much effort.
<tsimonq2> Right.
<infinity> At the end of the day, though, I'd say the classic Lubuntu seeds with no-follow pulled in far too little stuff.
<tsimonq2> I just don't want to make sure I don't mess this up. ;)
<infinity> Most recommends are there for solid reasons.
<infinity> Just not all of them.
<tsimonq2> I'd agree.
<mwhudson> clearly we need new fields
<infinity> tsimonq2: The simplest view, IMO, is just to commit the no-follow-removal change locally, aim your meta ./update at it, and debdiff the results.  Then go hunting for the added bits that look super wrong.
<mwhudson> suggests/recommends/likes/would-recommend-but-security-laughed-at-the-mir/
<tsimonq2> hahahahahahahahahaha
<Ukikie_> I dunno, trying out calamares kind of sounds nice with the strange bugs ubiquity tends to get.
<wxl> ^^^ and the difficulty in trying to figure them out, regardless of how close the codebase is
<tsimonq2> Yeah.
<tsimonq2> It's why I think the benefits might outweigh the downsides.
<wxl> tbh it's not like one has problems and the other one doesn't. they both have problems. but, if calamares works out for us, then maybe it's something ubuntu can consider for everyone, in which case the downsides to it are far less
<tsimonq2> Right.
<Ukikie> Ubiquity broke pretty much right before release for me, and I'm not even sure what specifically is broken.
<tsimonq2> Me neither. I don't know what weird permissions pkexec dbus something or other broke.
<bdmurray> infinity: Thinking back you said fixing the triggers was the Right Thing, do you think we should still do that regardless?
<infinity> bdmurray: Yeah.
<bdmurray> infinity: Any suggestions on SRU template info for those?
<infinity> bdmurray: The libc-bin trigger change shouldn't change anything, it went from interest to interest-await, which is pretty much the same thing.
<infinity> So I'd say that upgrading libc6 early is just perturbing the upgrade order enough to paper over the real loop.
<bdmurray> Yeah, its weird that a standard Ubuntu install doesn't encounter it either.
<infinity> bdmurray: Not sure what to do for bugs for those.  Maybe just manually check (with diff) that the installed triggers in the SRUed packages match the state of things in bionic?  I can't really think of a good test.
<infinity> bdmurray: They also need one-by-one investigation to make sure that the trigger changes didn't also come with packaging changes that allowed deferred triggers to be okay.
#ubuntu-release 2018-05-02
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cloud-init [source] (xenial-proposed) [18.2-4-g05926e48-0ubuntu1~16.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cloud-init [source] (artful-proposed) [18.2-4-g05926e48-0ubuntu1~17.10.2]
<tsimonq2> infinity: That email I told you I'd write is now in the ubuntu-release queue.
<tsimonq2> Just needs someone to approve it.
<tsimonq2> infinity: Also: https://git.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/lubuntu/commit/?id=00228d62db78d902b17486a3dc1ff24f50635c4b
<tsimonq2> infinity: As far as I can tell, livecd-rootfs needs changes to drop no-follow-recommends for Lubuntu (export APT_OPTIONS="--yes --no-install-recommends") and proper revertion of https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/livecd-rootfs/lubuntu-seed-mangling/+merge/342064 , and ubuntu-cdimage needs changes to germination so that lubuntu-next isn't germinated for Cosmic. I'm not sure what needs to stay
<tsimonq2> and what can just be paved over. Also, want to JFD some of these changes, or do you want MPs?
<acheronuk> ummm. lol. https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-18.10-Cosmic-Canimal
<Ukikie> Pahaha. :D
<cpaelzer> umm, seing cosmic in the archive as name but haven't seen a mail yet - can we already upload to cosmic already?
<apw> cpaelzer, it is very nascient as yet ...
<cpaelzer> ok, then I'll give it a few days more to bloom :-)
 * cpaelzer goes on tagging bugs/mails that need C to be fully open
<cpaelzer> thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-session (bionic-proposed/main) [3.28.1-0ubuntu2 => 3.28.1-0ubuntu3] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapcraft [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.42+18.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pulseaudio (xenial-proposed/main) [1:8.0-0ubuntu3.9 => 1:8.0-0ubuntu3.10] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pulseaudio [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:8.0-0ubuntu3.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dput (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.0.1ubuntu1 => 1.0.2ubuntu1] (core)
<acheronuk> sil2100: FYI I will be hoping to do this tomorrow: LP: #1687444
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1687444 in plasma-desktop (Ubuntu Zesty) "Zesty SRU tracking bug for KDE's Plasma 5.9.5" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1687444
<acheronuk> umm that is an old one. 2 secs
<acheronuk> I meant LP: #1768245
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1768245 in xdg-desktop-portal-kde (Ubuntu) "SRU tracking bug for KDE's Plasma 5.12.5 for bionic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768245
<acheronuk> currently doing some preliminary tests with ppa builds
<sil2100> acheronuk: ok, thanks for the heads up!
<sil2100> acheronuk: there's a national holiday tomorrow but I should be around for a quick SRU round
<acheronuk> sil2100: any particular time of day you are likely to be doing that? no worries if you can't say
<juliank> acheronuk: https://code.launchpad.net/~juliank/autopkgtest-cloud/+git/autopkgtest-cloud/+merge/344951
<juliank> um
<juliank> Laney: : https://code.launchpad.net/~juliank/autopkgtest-cloud/+git/autopkgtest-cloud/+merge/344951
<acheronuk> :/
<juliank> sorry
<acheronuk> ah. np
<Laney> acheronuk can review if he wants :-)
<juliank> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~juliank/autopkgtest-cloud/+git/autopkgtest-cloud/+merge/344951
 * acheronuk shoves it back. no thanks :P
<juliank> slangasek: copy log.gz https://code.launchpad.net/~juliank/autopkgtest-cloud/+git/autopkgtest-cloud/+merge/344951
<juliank> it's running right now
<juliank> :-)
<LocutusOfBorg> please accept virtualbox-ext-pack and boinc?
<Laney> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/gzip/cosmic/amd64
<Laney> now there's no place to hide
<Laney> 👮
<slangasek> juliank, Laney, sil2100: woot on the log copy
<juliank> it's at ruby-acts-* now
<juliank> Error connecting to swift, re-connecting in 0s: Object PUT failed: http://10.24.0.23:8080:8080/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-cosmic/cosmic/armhf/r/ruby-asciidoctor-plantuml/20180326_095824_aa07a%40/log.gz 401 Unauthorized  [first 60 chars of response] <html><h1>Unauthorized</h1><p>This server could not verify t
<juliank> Error connecting to swift, re-connecting in 5s: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'find'
<xnox> Laney, awwww
<juliank> So sometimes copying errors out with 401
<juliank> restarting it makes the copy works
<juliank> but the file is now 401
<juliank> now it's fine
<juliank> hmm
<juliank> we gotta make the retry more robust I guess
<tsimonq2> xnox: ubiquity> <3
<tsimonq2> What else can be converted? :D
<xnox> tsimonq2, debian-installer maybe? but i'm not sure what infinity / apw / etc think about doing that.
<xnox> to git, or not to git?
<tsimonq2> Always git. :D
<infinity> xnox: Leave d-i.
<tsimonq2> infinity: What about architectural things like lp:u-cdimage or lp:u-a-publishing or lp:livecd-rootfs?
<infinity> tsimonq2: I might be slightly busy with other things.
<cjwatson> I imagine I'll do u-a-publishing once LP itself is done
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: Ooh.
<tsimonq2> When is that expected (ish)?
<cjwatson> Not quite sure yet, but we cleared a substantial blocker today.
<cjwatson> (A complicated buildbot upgrade that had to happen first)
<tsimonq2> Nice.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: base-files (cosmic-proposed/main) [10.1ubuntu2 => 10.1ubuntu3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vim (cosmic-proposed/main) [2:8.0.1453-1ubuntu1 => 2:8.0.1453-1ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: distro-info-data (cosmic-proposed/main) [0.37 => 0.37ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted base-files [source] (cosmic-proposed) [10.1ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted distro-info-data [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.37ubuntu1]
<slangasek> xnox: is there a good reason that ~ubuntu-core-dev is not a member of ~ubuntu-installer?
<cjwatson> Historically the reason was because bug subscriptions weren't well-configured so it would be massive bug spam
<slangasek> xnox: pre-build hook not ported> ugh so is it at least encapsulated to it can be run by hand?
<cjwatson> We should possibly unsubscribe ~ubuntu-installer from various things (notably ubiquity) and rely on individual subscriptions there instead
<cjwatson> the pre-build hook is literally just debian/rules update-local
<slangasek> ah, k
<acheronuk> cjwatson: would copying stuff in a ppa from bionic to cosmic work yet?
<acheronuk> ummm. mor a LP question. sorry
<infinity> acheronuk: Yes.
<acheronuk> *more
<acheronuk> :)
<acheronuk> just want to get Kubuntu's CI repos set up for cosmic, without having to rebuild the KDE world in that. thanks
<cjwatson> for future reference, include-binaries copies work from the instant that the series has a status that isn't Future
<cjwatson> copies that require builds might take a bit longer since chroots need to exist
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debhelper (cosmic-proposed/main) [11.1.6ubuntu1 => 11.2.1ubuntu1] (core)
<ogra_> canimal ? i knew we'd be running out of animals one day so we'd need to invent them :P
<cjwatson> it's a placeholder
<ogra_> indeed :)
<ogra_> <- not serious
<cwayne> ogra_: we've already had made up animals
<apw> cwayne, the other kind of made up, names which we create rather than animals like unicorns
<cwayne> apw: fair point
<apw> i would expect and LTS+1 to be a mythical creature again, those are fun
<xnox> slangasek, yeah, that bug mail; yes ./debian/rules update is what one typically wants to do before upload; as update-local is mostly a safe-guard that yells at you "omg there are newer things in the archive, and this copy is out of date, bail" type of thing.
<slangasek> ogra_, cjwatson: I am not looking forward to Ubuntu http://danimals.com/
<ogra_> LOL
<xnox> slangasek, omg! it's a thing!
<ogra_> i love how cosmic-changes sounds like "news from outer space" though :)
<jbicha> danimals "may cause momfidence"
<slangasek> or projectile momviting
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: binutils (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.30-15ubuntu1 => 2.30-17ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted binutils [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.30-17ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-7 (cosmic-proposed/main) [7.3.0-16ubuntu3 => 7.3.0-17ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-7 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [7.3.0-17ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: software-properties (bionic-proposed/main) [0.96.24.32.1 => 0.96.24.32.2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<tsimonq2> Cosmic uploads. \o/
<apw> tsimonq2, a very few early toolchain ones... yes
<tsimonq2> I'm happy (maybe too much?) regardless. :)
<apw> it is cirtainly a welcome move :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-21.22] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-8 (cosmic-proposed/main) [8-20180414-1ubuntu2 => 8.1.0-1ubuntu1] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-8 [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [8.1.0-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-21.22] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-21.22]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-21.22]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debhelper [source] (cosmic-proposed) [11.2.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dput [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vim [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2:8.0.1453-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ncurses (cosmic-proposed/main) [6.1-1ubuntu1 => 6.1+20180210-2ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ncurses [source] (cosmic-proposed) [6.1+20180210-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ncurses [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/main) [6.1+20180210-2ubuntu1] (core)
<doko> infinity: please can you remove the freeze request?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ncurses [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [6.1+20180210-2ubuntu1] (core)
<infinity> doko: The queue freeze or the britney block?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ncurses [i386] (cosmic-proposed/main) [6.1+20180210-2ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ncurses [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [6.1+20180210-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ncurses [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [6.1+20180210-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ncurses [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [6.1+20180210-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ncurses [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [6.1+20180210-2ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ncurses [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/main) [6.1+20180210-2ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ncurses [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [6.1+20180210-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ncurses [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [6.1+20180210-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ncurses (cosmic-proposed/main) [6.1-1ubuntu1 => 6.1+20180210-2ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ncurses [source] (cosmic-proposed) [6.1+20180210-2ubuntu2]
 * infinity goes to find breakfast.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ncurses [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/main) [6.1+20180210-2ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ncurses [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/main) [6.1+20180210-2ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ncurses [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [6.1+20180210-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ncurses [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [6.1+20180210-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ncurses [i386] (cosmic-proposed/main) [6.1+20180210-2ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ncurses [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [6.1+20180210-2ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ncurses [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/main) [6.1+20180210-2ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ncurses [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [6.1+20180210-2ubuntu2] (core)
<tsimonq2> If I wanted to put stuff in the cosmic queue to be approved when and only when the archive has opened, is that fine?
<tsimonq2> (I just have some force syncs to do.)
<LocutusOfBorg> tsimonq2, for one or two weeks, everything will require additional work for RT
<LocutusOfBorg> better write them on a paper and wait for the archive to open for devs, so nobody will be hurt by force-syncs
<tsimonq2> OK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-initial-setup (bionic-proposed/main) [3.28.0-2ubuntu6 => 3.28.0-2ubuntu6.1] (ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-initial-setup (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.28.0-2ubuntu6 => 3.28.0-2ubuntu7] (ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ncurses [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [6.1+20180210-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ncurses [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [6.1+20180210-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ncurses [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [6.1+20180210-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ncurses [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [6.1+20180210-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: glance (cosmic-proposed/main) [2:16.0.0-0ubuntu1 => 2:16.0.1-0ubuntu2] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: glance (bionic-proposed/main) [2:16.0.0-0ubuntu1 => 2:16.0.1-0ubuntu1.1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
<jbicha> please remove gnome-initial-setup 3.28.0-2ubuntu7 from bionic unapproved queue, it's superseded by later upload
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cinder (cosmic-proposed/main) [2:12.0.0-0ubuntu1 => 2:12.0.1-0ubuntu2] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cinder (bionic-proposed/main) [2:12.0.0-0ubuntu1 => 2:12.0.1-0ubuntu1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (bionic-proposed/main) [1:18.04.17 => 1:18.04.18] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: panko (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0.0-0ubuntu1 => 4.0.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: panko (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.0.0-0ubuntu1 => 4.0.1-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: neutron (cosmic-proposed/main) [2:12.0.1-0ubuntu1 => 2:12.0.1-0ubuntu2] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: neutron (bionic-proposed/main) [2:12.0.1-0ubuntu1 => 2:12.0.1-0ubuntu1.1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: designate (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:6.0.0-0ubuntu1 => 1:6.0.1-0ubuntu2] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: designate (bionic-proposed/main) [1:6.0.0-0ubuntu1 => 1:6.0.1-0ubuntu1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnocchi (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.2.0-0ubuntu5 => 4.2.4-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnocchi (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.2.0-0ubuntu5 => 4.2.4-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nova (cosmic-proposed/main) [2:17.0.1-0ubuntu1 => 2:17.0.3-0ubuntu2] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nova (bionic-proposed/main) [2:17.0.1-0ubuntu1 => 2:17.0.3-0ubuntu1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debootstrap (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.0.95 => 1.0.95ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debootstrap [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.95ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: neutron-vpnaas (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2:12.0.0-0ubuntu1 => 2:12.0.0-0ubuntu2] (openstack)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cdrom-detect (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.57ubuntu5 => 1.57ubuntu6] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: iso-scan (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.55ubuntu5 => 1.55ubuntu6] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: choose-mirror (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.78ubuntu3 => 2.78ubuntu4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: preseed (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.71ubuntu7 => 1.71ubuntu8] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cdrom-detect [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.57ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted iso-scan [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.55ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted choose-mirror [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.78ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted preseed [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.71ubuntu8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-apt (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.6.0 => 1.7.0~alpha0~ubuntu1] (core)
<juliank> ^ the usual python-apt "add new release template" upload ...
<juliank> gotta move that crap into distro-info at some point
<juliank> and simplify it maybe
<juliank> perhaps generate it
<juliank> ok, the description still says 18.04 bionic beaver, we'll have to change that too
<juliank> but I guess it's better than nothing
<juliank> my master branch says 18.10 Cosmic CANIMAL now
<juliank> but I don't think it's much better :)
<juliank> the current upload should do the trick until we have an animal name
<infinity> juliank: Lemme add python-apt to my local CANIMAL.txt, so I don't forget. :P
<tumbleweed> sounds like we need a bugtracker for sabdfl
<juliank> infinity: +1
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debian-installer (cosmic-proposed/main) [20101020ubuntu543 => 20101020ubuntu544] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-apt [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.7.0~alpha0~ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debian-installer [source] (cosmic-proposed) [20101020ubuntu544]
<mwhudson> can we just call it capybara if we don't get another name in $X days?
<sarnold> I kind of like Cosmic Canimal. It sets us up nicely for Miasmic Manimal down the road.
<bdmurray> infinity: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian-murray/apport/lp-cosmic-retracers/+merge/344989
<infinity> bdmurray: Why (still) no s390x?
<infinity> bdmurray: Obviously not a blocker for the merge, just a bit WTF.
<bdmurray> infinity: Hrm, I'm seem to recall sending an email that it just worked a while ago.
<bdmurray> infinity: I mean retracing s390x w/ gdb should work so I wonder why the LP retracers don't do it.
<infinity> bdmurray: Yeah, I mean it obviously won't work on the retracers, since it needs an s390x/sources.list > ../sources-ports.list thing.
<infinity> bdmurray: I can't imagine we get a lot of apport bugs from s390x, mind you, but if it works, may as well enable it.
<infinity> bdmurray: (Of course, none of it works until ddebs.u.c actually has cosmic...)
<bdmurray> infinity: the only apport crashes from s390x are from xnox and me and mine was a mistake
<infinity> bdmurray: Heh.
<infinity> bdmurray: Then it definitely can't hurt to enable it. ;)
#ubuntu-release 2018-05-03
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-software (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.28.1-0ubuntu4 => 3.28.1-0ubuntu5] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-pip (cosmic-proposed/universe) [9.0.1-2.1 => 9.0.1-2.3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-pip [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [9.0.1-2.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cwidget (cosmic-proposed/main) [0.5.17-7 => 0.5.17-10] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cwidget [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [0.5.17-10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kodi (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2:17.6+dfsg1-1ubuntu1 => 2:17.6+dfsg1-2] (no packageset) (sync)
<doko> slangasek, infinity: please remove the migration lock for cosmic
<slangasek> doko: the 'block request by freeze'?
<doko> slangasek: yes
<slangasek> doko: has someone already done the preceeding steps on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewReleaseCycleProcess related to proposed-migration?
<doko> looks like you have re-run the autopkg tests against proposed for many cases where the disto name isn't yet known
<slangasek> "you"?
<doko> well, people preparing the archive opening
<slangasek> we don't automatically rerun autopkgtests as part of archive opening
<doko> the last information I have is step 23 is done. but I don't have any update since yesterday
<doko> ?
<doko> we do run autopkg test as every time.
<doko> see the crash autopkg test failures
<slangasek> doko: ok.  I've done steps 24 and 25 (actually, I added 24 to the release checklist, so let's remove that from here), so I'll do 26 also.
<doko> ta
<slangasek> doko: crash> that's not automatic reruns for the archive opening, it's autopkgtests triggered by your uploads.  So maybe these packages were uploaded out of order?  The crash test failed with the latest distro-info-data, so I don't know whose bug that is
<doko> slangasek: it fails with the one from the release pocket, not with the one from the proposed pocket
<doko> or do I miss something?
<slangasek> doko: distro-info-data only has a version in cosmic release, not in -proposed; and with this version the crash test fails
<doko> looking
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: readline (cosmic-proposed/main) [7.0-3 => 7.0-4] (core)
<slangasek> doko: for crash, /usr/share/python-apt/templates/Ubuntu.info in python-apt-common needs updated
<slangasek> (which seems lame, I don't remember that previously being an additional point that needs touched for archive opening, have we regressed in our efforts to consolidate into distro-info-data?)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted readline [source] (cosmic-proposed) [7.0-4]
<slangasek> doko: this is fixed in python-apt 1.7.0~alpha0~ubuntu1 in cosmic-proposed
<slangasek> doko: which is blocked by autopkgtest regressions that need assessing
<slangasek> doko: and updating of python-apt is listed on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewReleaseCycleProcess but only as "First weeks, after toolchain complete" - should it be moved up? or should we talk to juliank about fixing the fallback behavior?
<doko> the latter maybe would be better,
<slangasek> doko: anyway, crash tests could be retried with --all-proposed and should get past this error
<doko> yep, that's what I did for now
<slangasek> ok.  and woot, I see that the reporting of 'requester' has landed in the web ui :D
<juliank> slangasek: I'd probably like to get rid of the stuff in python-apt and move it to distro-info, gotta talk to bdrung about it / open a wishlist bug. But probably should fix fallback behaviour too
<slangasek> juliank: +1
<doko> juliank: please could you merge aptitude? uploaded needed for the ncurses transition
<juliank> doko: will do that in one or two hours, once I'm safely in a EuroStar
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: screen (cosmic-proposed/main) [4.6.2-1 => 4.6.2-1build1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: aptitude (cosmic-proposed/main) [0.8.10-6ubuntu1 => 0.8.10-6ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted aptitude [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.8.10-6ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted screen [source] (cosmic-proposed) [4.6.2-1build1]
<slangasek> seb128: gnome-3-26-1604 stable/ubuntu-18.10 channel doesn't exist, causes cosmic builds to fail
<slangasek> (that needs to be captured on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewReleaseCycleProcess)
<seb128> ah
<seb128> does that require store team? or just us to upload to the new channel?
<slangasek> seb128: requires the snap developer to publish to the channel and then close the channel again
<seb128> k, I talk to Ken when he starts his day
<juliank> doko: I saw you uploaded aptitude already, is there anything else I could upload now?
<juliank> I prepared the merge anyway, but have not build binaries from it
<juliank> Well, MoM did all the merging :D
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: maas (bionic-proposed/main) [2.4.0~beta2-6865-gec43e47e6-0ubuntu1 => 2.4.0~beta3-6929-g62682abf5-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
<doko> juliank: well, maybe wait until it migrates. it was good enough for ncurses
<doko> no lucasz?
<slangasek> doko: possibly traveling back today from sprint?
<doko> slangasek: sergio was tellming to ignore the ubuntu-image autopkg test regression for snapcraft
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libgtop2 (bionic-proposed/main) [2.38.0-2 => 2.38.0-2ubuntu0.18.04.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python2.7 (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.7.15~rc1-1 => 2.7.15-1] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python3.7 (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.7.0~b3-1 => 3.7.0~b4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python3.6 (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.6.5-3 => 3.6.5-6] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python2.7 [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [2.7.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python3.7 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.7.0~b4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python3.6 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.6.5-6]
<slangasek> doko: link? which series?
<doko> slangasek: cosmic, but succeeded on give back
<slangasek> ok
<doko> that leaves us with the snapcraft failure
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-defaults (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.176ubuntu2 => 1.176ubuntu3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-defaults [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.176ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: neutron-dynamic-routing (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2:12.0.0-0ubuntu1 => 2:12.0.0-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
<doko> slangasek, juliankare the apt autopkg test failures transitional?
<acheronuk> we have an eta for the archive opening generally? no bother if not, but I'm queuing up a CVE so would be handy to know
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: neutron-dynamic-routing (bionic-proposed/universe) [2:12.0.0-0ubuntu1 => 2:12.0.0-0ubuntu1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected maas [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.4.0~beta3-6929-g62682abf5-0ubuntu1]
<slangasek> doko: looks like the aptitude in -proposed depends on some other package that is also only available in -proposed, so you need to run with --all-proposed
<doko> I already tried that
<slangasek> doko: ok, then I have no reason to believe it's transient
<sergiusens> can anyone look at LP: #1767016 for snapcraft to make it into -updates? The ubuntu-image error on bionic is a usual problem on those tests (boot test fails, snapcraft unrelated).
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1767016 in snapcraft (Ubuntu Bionic) "[SRU] New stable micro release 2.42" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1767016
<slangasek> doko: ncurses now builds both 5 and 6 sonames?
<doko> yes, compat packages
<doko> the 5 packages will be dropped
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: neutron-dynamic-routing (artful-proposed/universe) [2:11.0.0-0ubuntu1 => 2:11.0.0-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bash (bionic-proposed/main) [4.4.18-2ubuntu1 => 4.4.18-2ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected bash [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.4.18-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bash (cosmic-proposed/main) [4.4.18-2ubuntu1 => 4.4.18-2ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bash [source] (cosmic-proposed) [4.4.18-2ubuntu2]
<infinity> slangasek: Straw poll, do we care about popcon at all anymore?  Should we?  Filtering by version, submissions have dropped off exponentially since precise and I'm also pretty sure we don't use the data for anything useful.
<slashd> Is cosmic open for upload or we should wait an official announcement or something ?
<infinity> slashd: Your uploads will get trapped in the queue until after we thaw and send the announcement, but we'll let 'em all in once it's open, so no harm in uploading now.
<slashd> infinity, thanks
<slashd> ddstreet, ^ fyi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: chezscheme (cosmic-proposed/universe) [9.5+dfsg-2build2 => 9.5+dfsg-2build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gopher (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.0.16 => 3.0.16build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gle-graphics (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.2.5-7 => 4.2.5-7build1] (no packageset)
<ddstreet> cool
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted chezscheme [source] (cosmic-proposed) [9.5+dfsg-2build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gopher [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.0.16build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gle-graphics [source] (cosmic-proposed) [4.2.5-7build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vim (cosmic-proposed/main) [2:8.0.1453-1ubuntu2 => 2:8.0.1453-1ubuntu3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vim [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2:8.0.1453-1ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: devscripts (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.17.12ubuntu1 => 2.18.2] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: util-linux (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.31.1-0.4ubuntu3 => 2.31.1-0.4ubuntu4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted devscripts [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [2.18.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted util-linux [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.31.1-0.4ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lintian (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.5.81ubuntu1 => 2.5.84ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: llvm-toolchain-6.0 (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:6.0-1ubuntu2 => 1:6.0-1ubuntu3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: emacs-goodies-el (cosmic-proposed/main) [36.3ubuntu1 => 36.4ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lintian [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.5.84ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted llvm-toolchain-6.0 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:6.0-1ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted emacs-goodies-el [source] (cosmic-proposed) [36.4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-8 (cosmic-proposed/main) [8.1.0-1ubuntu1 => 8.1.0-1ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-8 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [8.1.0-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: geneweb (cosmic-proposed/universe) [6.08+git20161106+dfsg-2 => 6.08+git20161106+dfsg-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: neuron (cosmic-proposed/universe) [7.5-1 => 7.5-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libterm-readline-gnu-perl (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.35-3ubuntu1 => 1.35-3ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: reiser4progs (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.2.0-2 => 1.2.0-2build1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted geneweb [source] (cosmic-proposed) [6.08+git20161106+dfsg-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted neuron [source] (cosmic-proposed) [7.5-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libterm-readline-gnu-perl [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.35-3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted reiser4progs [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.0-2build1]
<jbicha> infinity: you may want to ask willcooke about popcon. It was listed in https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2018-February/040139.html (that part wasn't implemented for 18.04 yet)
<jbicha> ha, will wasn't here when I started typing that
<seb128> jbicha, what about popcon?
<jbicha> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2018/05/03/%23ubuntu-release.html#t12:57
<seb128> jbicha, oh ok, well see my trello update from earlier, but we removed it from our list of changes we want to do
<jbicha> for context, that was https://trello.com/c/PDkUaTDN/343-add-a-send-data-to-help-improve-ubuntu-option-to-the-installer-and-to-settings-part-2
<jbicha> ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: aalib (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.4p5-44build2 => 1.4p5-44build3] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: abook (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-1build2 => 0.6.1-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: afnix (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.8.1-1 => 2.8.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: angband (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:3.5.1-2.2 => 1:3.5.1-2.2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apachetop (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.12.6-18build2 => 0.12.6-18build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: argus-clients (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:3.0.8.2-3 => 1:3.0.8.2-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: asymptote (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.41-4 => 2.41-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: atop (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-1 => 2.3.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ax25-apps (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0.8-rc4-2build1 => 0.0.8-rc4-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: barnowl (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.9-4build2 => 1.9-4build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: beav (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:1.40-18build2 => 1:1.40-18build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: aewan (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.01-4.1 => 1.0.01-4.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ap-utils (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.5-3 => 1.5-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: aspell (cosmic-proposed/main) [0.60.7~20110707-4 => 0.60.7~20110707-4build1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: audtty (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.12-5 => 0.1.12-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bastet (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.43-4build5 => 0.43-4build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: alsa-utils (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.1.3-1ubuntu1 => 1.1.3-1ubuntu2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: atom4 (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.1-9 => 4.1-9build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apt-dater (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-6 => 1.0.3-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: aylet (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.5-3build2 => 0.5-3build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bfgminer (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.4.2+dfsg-1build2 => 5.4.2+dfsg-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bird (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.6.3-3 => 1.6.3-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bmon (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:4.0-4build1 => 1:4.0-4build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bombardier (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.8.3+nmu1ubuntu3 => 0.8.3+nmu1ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: brltty (cosmic-proposed/main) [5.5-4ubuntu2 => 5.5-4ubuntu3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bsdgames (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.17-26build1 => 2.17-26build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: btscanner (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.1-6 => 2.1-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bvi (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1build2 => 1.4.0-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bzflag (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.4.12-1 => 2.4.12-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: caveexpress (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.4+git20160609-4 => 2.4+git20160609-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bibcursed (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-6.1 => 2.0.0-6.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: boinctui (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.5.0-1 => 2.5.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bsdgames-nonfree (cosmic-proposed/multiverse) [2.17-7 => 2.17-7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: burp (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.0.54-4build1 => 2.0.54-4build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: calcurse (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.2.1-1.1 => 4.2.1-1.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cbm (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1-11 => 0.1-11build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ccze (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-4 => 0.2.1-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cdw (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-1build2 => 0.8.1-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cgminer (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.9.2-1build1 => 4.9.2-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: chktex (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.7.6-1ubuntu1 => 1.7.6-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bist (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-1.1build1 => 0.5.2-1.1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bsdmainutils (cosmic-proposed/main) [11.1.2ubuntu1 => 11.1.2ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cavezofphear (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1build2 => 0.5.1-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cdargs (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.35-11 => 1.35-11build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: chkservice (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1-2 => 0.1-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: clamav (cosmic-proposed/main) [0.99.4+addedllvm-0ubuntu1 => 0.99.4+addedllvm-0ubuntu2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cmatrix (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2a-5build3 => 1.2a-5build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: conspy (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.14-1build1 => 1.14-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cpmtools (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.20-2 => 2.20-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: crash (cosmic-proposed/main) [7.2.1-1 => 7.2.1-1build1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bosh (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.6-7 => 0.6-7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cctools (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.0-2 => 4.0-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ckermit (cosmic-proposed/multiverse) [302-5.3 => 302-5.3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cmus (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.7.1+git20160225-1build3 => 2.7.1+git20160225-1build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cpustat (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.02.04-1 => 0.02.04-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cscope (cosmic-proposed/universe) [15.8b-3 => 15.8b-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: curseofwar (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.1.8-3build2 => 1.1.8-3build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dares (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.6.5-7build2 => 0.6.5-7build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bwm-ng (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-5 => 0.6.1-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: clex (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.6.patch7-2 => 4.6.patch7-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: crawl (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2:0.21.1-1 => 2:0.21.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: daisy-player (cosmic-proposed/universe) [11.3.2-1 => 11.3.2-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cgdb (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.6.7-2build3 => 0.6.7-2build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cunit (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.1-3-dfsg-2 => 2.1-3-dfsg-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cowdancer (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.86 => 0.86build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dav-text (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.8.5-6ubuntu1 => 0.8.5-6ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: devtodo (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.20-6.1 => 0.1.20-6.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: diod (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.24-3 => 1.0.24-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dnprogs (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.65 => 2.65build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dopewars (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.5.12-19 => 1.5.12-19build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: duc (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4.3-3 => 1.4.3-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dvtm (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.15-2 => 0.15-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ecasound (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.9.1-7ubuntu2 => 2.9.1-7ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ecl (cosmic-proposed/universe) [16.1.2-3 => 16.1.2-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: efte (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.1-2build2 => 1.1-2build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: empire-lafe (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.1-1build2 => 1.1-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dhex (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.68-2build2 => 0.68-2build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dnstop (cosmic-proposed/universe) [20120611-2build2 => 20120611-2build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dvorak7min (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.6.1+repack-2build2 => 1.6.1+repack-2build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ecere-sdk (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.44.15-1 => 0.44.15-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: elvis-tiny (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4-24 => 1.4-24build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: epic4 (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:2.10.6-1build3 => 1:2.10.6-1build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: erlang (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:20.2.2+dfsg-1ubuntu2 => 1:20.2.2+dfsg-1ubuntu3] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ettercap (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:0.8.2-10build4 => 1:0.8.2-10build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: f-irc (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.36-1build2 => 1.36-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fbb (cosmic-proposed/universe) [7.07-3 => 7.07-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: diskscan (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.20-1 => 0.20-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ebook-speaker (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1 => 5.0.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: empire (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.14-1build1 => 1.14-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ethstatus (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.8 => 0.4.8build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fastnetmon (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.1.3+dfsg-6build1 => 1.1.3+dfsg-6build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: freesweep (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.90-3 => 0.90-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: frotz (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.44-0.1build1 => 2.44-0.1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcal (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.6.3-3build2 => 3.6.3-3build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gdb-mingw-w64 (cosmic-proposed/universe) [10.5 => 10.5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: genius (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.23-3 => 1.0.23-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dradio (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.8-2build2 => 3.8-2build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: epic5 (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1build3 => 2.0.1-1build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fdclone (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.01b-1build2 => 3.01b-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fweb (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.62-13 => 1.62-13build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gdisk (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.0.3-1 => 1.0.3-1build1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gfs2-utils (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.1.9-2ubuntu1 => 3.1.9-2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gmod (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.1-14build1 => 3.1-14build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnuit (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.9.5-3build2 => 4.9.5-3build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: eclipse-titan (cosmic-proposed/universe) [6.3.1-1build1 => 6.3.1-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: freewnn (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1~a021+cvs20130302-7 => 1.1.1~a021+cvs20130302-7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gettext (cosmic-proposed/main) [0.19.8.1-6 => 0.19.8.1-6build1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnugo (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.8-9build1 => 3.8-9build2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: eventstat (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.04.03-1 => 0.04.03-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: global (cosmic-proposed/universe) [6.6.2-1 => 6.6.2-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcpegg (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.1-14 => 5.1-14build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnushogi (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4.2-3build2 => 1.4.2-3build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dhex [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.68-2build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted diskscan [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.20-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dnstop [source] (cosmic-proposed) [20120611-2build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dradio [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.8-2build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dvorak7min [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.6.1+repack-2build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: goaccess (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:1.2-3 => 1:1.2-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gpsd (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.17-5 => 3.17-5build1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: greed (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.10-1build2 => 3.10-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gtypist (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.9.5-3 => 2.9.5-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: guile-2.2 (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.2.3+1-3build1 => 2.2.3+1-3build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted diod [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.24-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dopewars [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.5.12-19build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnu-smalltalk (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.2.5-1.1 => 3.2.5-1.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gramofile (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.6-11 => 1.6-11build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: guile-2.0 (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.0.13+1-5build2 => 2.0.13+1-5build3] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hexcurse (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.58-1.1 => 1.58-1.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hexedit (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4.2-1 => 1.4.2-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hnb (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.9.18+ds1-2 => 1.9.18+ds1-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ht (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.1.0+repack1-3 => 2.1.0+repack1-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hunspell (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.6.2-1 => 1.6.2-1build1] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dnprogs [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.65build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gom (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.30.2-8 => 0.30.2-8build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hexcompare (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-1 => 1.0.4-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hexer (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-1 => 1.0.3-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: htop (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.1.0-3 => 2.1.0-3build1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hydra (cosmic-proposed/universe) [8.6-1build1 => 8.6-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: iftop (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0~pre4-4 => 1.0~pre4-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jack-tools (cosmic-proposed/universe) [20131226-1build3 => 20131226-1build4] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jnettop (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.13.0-1ubuntu3 => 0.13.0-1ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jove (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.16.0.73-5 => 4.16.0.73-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted duc [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.4.3-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hexdiff (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0.53-0ubuntu3 => 0.0.53-0ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hwloc (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.11.9-1 => 1.11.9-1build1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: inetutils (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2:1.9.4-3 => 2:1.9.4-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: joe (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.6-1 => 4.6-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jupp (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.1.35-2 => 3.1.35-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jzip (cosmic-proposed/universe) [210r20001005d-4build1 => 210r20001005d-4build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kismet (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2016.07.R1-1.1~build1 => 2016.07.R1-1.1~build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lame (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.100-2 => 3.100-2build1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lcd4linux (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.11.0~svn1203-2 => 0.11.0~svn1203-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gst123 (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.3.5-1 => 0.3.5-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ibm-3270 (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.6ga4-3 => 3.6ga4-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jp2a (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.6-7 => 1.0.6-7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kakoune (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0~2016.12.20.1.3a6167ae-1build1 => 0~2016.12.20.1.3a6167ae-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: latencytop (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.5ubuntu3 => 0.5ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ldapvi (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.7-10build1 => 1.7-10build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libtexttools (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-10 => 2.1.0-10build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libxflaim (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.1.969-0ubuntu3 => 5.1.969-0ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: logol (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.7.7-1build1 => 1.7.7-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lua-curses (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:9.0.0-2 => 1:9.0.0-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: horst (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.0-2 => 5.0-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jvim (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.0-2.1b-3build2 => 3.0-2.1b-3build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lcdproc (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.5.9-2 => 0.5.9-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libtrace3 (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.0.21-1ubuntu2 => 3.0.21-1ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: logtop (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.3-1build2 => 0.4.3-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: matroxset (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4-9 => 0.4-9build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mdm (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-2.1build2 => 0.1.3-2.1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: meterec (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.9.2~ds0-2build1 => 0.9.2~ds0-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mgt (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.31-7 => 2.31-7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kterm (cosmic-proposed/universe) [6.2.0-46.2 => 6.2.0-46.2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mcabber (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1 => 1.1.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mmh (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.3-3 => 0.3-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: moria (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.6.debian.1-2build2 => 5.6.debian.1-2build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: multitail (cosmic-proposed/universe) [6.4.2-3 => 6.4.2-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nast (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-7 => 0.2.0-7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ncdu (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.12-1 => 1.12-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ncmpc (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.27-1 => 0.27-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ncurses-hexedit (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.9.7+orig-3 => 0.9.7+orig-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: netdiag (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2-1 => 1.2-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lnav (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.8.2-3 => 0.8.2-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mod-gearman (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.5.5-1build4 => 1.5.5-1build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nano (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.9.3-2 => 2.9.3-2build1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ncftp (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2:3.2.5-2 => 2:3.2.5-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ne (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-2build2 => 3.0.1-2build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: netkit-ntalk (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.17-15build2 => 0.17-15build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mg (cosmic-proposed/universe) [20171014-1 => 20171014-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ncc (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.8-2.1 => 2.8-2.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nethogs (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.8.5-2 => 0.8.5-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mtr (cosmic-proposed/main) [0.92-1 => 0.92-1build1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ncmpcpp (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-1build2 => 0.8.1-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ncc [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.8-2.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ncftp [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2:3.2.5-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ncmpcpp [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.8.1-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ne [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.0.1-2build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nethogs [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.8.5-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nwipe (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.24-1 => 0.24-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ocaml (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.05.0-10ubuntu1 => 4.05.0-10ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: odb-api (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.17.6-2build1 => 0.17.6-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: omega-rpg (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:0.90-pa9-16 => 1:0.90-pa9-16build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openafs (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.8.0~pre5-1 => 1.8.0~pre5-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ncdu [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.12-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ncurses-hexedit [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.9.7+orig-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted netkit-ntalk [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.17-15build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ocp (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:0.1.21-2 => 1:0.1.21-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: open-cobol (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.1-2 => 1.1-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openipmi (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.0.22-1.1ubuntu2 => 2.0.22-1.1ubuntu3] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pacemaker (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.1.18-0ubuntu1 => 1.1.18-0ubuntu2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pagemon (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.01.12-1 => 0.01.12-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pente (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.2.5-7build2 => 2.2.5-7build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: petris (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-10 => 1.0.1-10build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ncmpc [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.27-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nzbget (cosmic-proposed/universe) [19.1+dfsg-1build1 => 19.1+dfsg-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: opendht (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-1 => 1.6.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pacman4console (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.3-1build2 => 1.3-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: petitboot (cosmic-proposed/universe) [13.05.29.14.00-g4dc604b-1ubuntu1 => 13.05.29.14.00-g4dc604b-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pgtop (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.7.0-2build2 => 3.7.0-2build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pidgin (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:2.12.0-1ubuntu4 => 1:2.12.0-1ubuntu5] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pktstat (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.8.5-5 => 1.8.5-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: polygraph (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.3.2-5 => 4.3.2-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: powerdebug (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-2013.08-1build2 => 0.7.0-2013.08-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted netdiag [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: opensips (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.2.2-3build4 => 2.2.2-3build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pfqueue (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.5.6-9build2 => 0.5.6-9build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pinentry (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.1.0-1 => 1.1.0-1build1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pork (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.99.8.1-3build3 => 0.99.8.1-3build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: powertop (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.9-0ubuntu1 => 2.9-0ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: predict (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.2.3-4build2 => 2.2.3-4build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: procinfo (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:2.0.304-3 => 1:2.0.304-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: profanity (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-3 => 0.5.1-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: progress (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.13.1+20171106-1 => 0.13.1+20171106-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ola (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.10.5.nojsmin-3 => 0.10.5.nojsmin-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pick (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1 => 2.0.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: powertop-1.13 (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.13-1ubuntu4 => 1.13-1ubuntu5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: presage (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-2.1ubuntu4 => 0.9.1-2.1ubuntu5] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: proftpd-dfsg (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.3.5e-1build1 => 1.3.5e-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pspg (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-1 => 0.9.3-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pamix (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.5-1 => 1.5-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ppc64-diag (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.7.4-2ubuntu1 => 2.7.4-2ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: psk31lx (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.1-1build2 => 2.1-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: playmidi (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.4debian-11 => 2.4debian-11build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qemu (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:2.11+dfsg-1ubuntu7 => 1:2.11+dfsg-1ubuntu8] (ubuntu-server, virt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: procps (cosmic-proposed/main) [2:3.3.12-3ubuntu1 => 2:3.3.12-3ubuntu2] (core)
<cpaelzer> umm - what is that new qemu here?
<cpaelzer> can't find https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qemu/1:2.11+dfsg-1ubuntu8
<cpaelzer> not in approved of the cosmic queue
<jbicha> cpaelzer: it's still unapproved so https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/cosmic/+queue?queue_state=1
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pacemaker [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.1.18-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pagemon [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.01.12-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pente [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.2.5-7build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted petris [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.1-10build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pgtop [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.7.0-2build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-calendar (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.28.1-1ubuntu2 => 3.28.2-1] (desktop-extra, ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
<jbicha> cpaelzer: it's just a rebuild for the ncurses transition
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qmenu (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.0.2-2build2 => 5.0.2-2build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: radeontop (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1 => 1.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: s-nail (cosmic-proposed/universe) [14.9.6-3 => 14.9.6-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: scheme9 (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2017.11.09-1 => 2017.11.09-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pacman4console [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.3-1build3]
<cpaelzer> oh ok
<cpaelzer> thanks jbicha
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted petitboot [source] (cosmic-proposed) [13.05.29.14.00-g4dc604b-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pick [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.0.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qrq (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-3 => 0.3.1-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sc (cosmic-proposed/universe) [7.16-4ubuntu2 => 7.16-4ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: scottfree (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.14-10 => 1.14-10build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sniffit (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-2 => 0.4.0-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: socks4-server (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.3.beta2-20 => 4.3.beta2-20build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: spectools (cosmic-proposed/universe) [201601r1-1 => 201601r1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: spew (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.8-1build3 => 1.0.8-1build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pamix [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.5-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nano (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.9.3-2 => 2.9.6-1] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: scm (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5f2-2 => 5f2-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sntop (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4.3-4build2 => 1.4.3-4build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: speech-tools (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:2.5.0-4 => 1:2.5.0-4build1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: splitvt (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.6.6-13 => 1.6.6-13build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: squishyball (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1~svn19085-5 => 0.1~svn19085-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: stfl (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.22-1.3build7 => 0.22-1.3build8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sudoku (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.5-2build2 => 1.0.5-2build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tack (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.08-1 => 1.08-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pfqueue [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.5.6-9build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sngrep (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4.5-1 => 1.4.5-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: spigot (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.2017-01-15.gdad1bbc6-1 => 0.2017-01-15.gdad1bbc6-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: statserial (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.1-23 => 1.1-23build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sysdig (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.19.1-1build2 => 0.19.1-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tcptrack (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4.2-2build1 => 1.4.2-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: termdebug (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.2+dfsg-1build3 => 2.2+dfsg-1build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tetradraw (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.0.3-9build1 => 2.0.3-9build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tiptop (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-2 => 2.3.1-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tmate (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.2.1-1build1 => 2.2.1-1build2] (no packageset)
 * cpaelzer is auto-concerned for unnkown qmeu uploads :-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: readline5 (cosmic-proposed/main) [5.2+dfsg-3build1 => 5.2+dfsg-3build2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: squidview (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.86-1 => 0.86-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tapecalc (cosmic-proposed/universe) [20070214-2build2 => 20070214-2build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: testdisk (cosmic-proposed/universe) [7.0-3build2 => 7.0-3build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tlf (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-2 => 1.3.0-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tmux (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.6-3 => 2.6-3build1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tome (cosmic-proposed/multiverse) [2.4~0.git.2015.12.29-1.2build1 => 2.4~0.git.2015.12.29-1.2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: trafficserver (cosmic-proposed/universe) [7.1.2+ds-3 => 7.1.2+ds-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tty-clock (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.3-1 => 2.3-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tweak (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.02-2 => 3.02-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sooperlooper (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.7.3~dfsg0-3build1 => 1.7.3~dfsg0-3build2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tcsh (cosmic-proposed/universe) [6.20.00-7 => 6.20.00-7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tmispell-voikko (cosmic-proposed/main) [0.7.1-4build1 => 0.7.1-4build2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tomoyo-tools (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.5.0-20170102-3 => 2.5.0-20170102-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tudu (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.10.2-1 => 0.10.2-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: uhd (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.10.3.0-2 => 3.10.3.0-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: up-imapproxy (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2.8~svn20171105-1build1 => 1.2.8~svn20171105-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: utalk (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1.beta-8build2 => 1.0.1.beta-8build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vbindiff (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.0-beta5-1 => 3.0-beta5-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vigor (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.016-26 => 0.016-26build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: varmon (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1build2 => 1.2.1-1build3] (no packageset)
<jbicha> it's an exceptionally large transition: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/ncurses.html
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tetrinet [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.11+CVS20070911-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tlf [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.3.0-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tmispell-voikko [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.7.1-4build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tnftp [source] (cosmic-proposed) [20130505-3build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tomoyo-tools [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.5.0-20170102-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted trn4 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [4.0-test77-11build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tudu [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.10.2-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted typespeed [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.6.5-2.1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unixcw [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.5.1-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted urlview [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.9-20build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tiptop [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.3.1-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tmux [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.6-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted trafficserver [source] (cosmic-proposed) [7.1.2+ds-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tweak [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.02-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted up-imapproxy [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.8~svn20171105-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted varmon [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.1-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vfu [source] (cosmic-proposed) [4.16+repack-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vile [source] (cosmic-proposed) [9.8s-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tmate [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.2.1-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tty-clock [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.3-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted utalk [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.1.beta-8build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vigor [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.016-26build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tome [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.4~0.git.2015.12.29-1.2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vbindiff [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.0-beta5-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted uhd [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.10.3.0-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vis [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qrq [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.3.1-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted readline5 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [5.2+dfsg-3build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sc [source] (cosmic-proposed) [7.16-4ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted scm [source] (cosmic-proposed) [5f2-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sngrep [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.4.5-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sntop [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.4.3-4build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sooperlooper [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.7.3~dfsg0-3build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted speech-tools [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:2.5.0-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted spigot [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2017-01-15.gdad1bbc6-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted squidview [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.86-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted radeontop [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted scheme9 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2017.11.09-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sniffit [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4.0-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted spectools [source] (cosmic-proposed) [201601r1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted splitvt [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.6.6-13build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted statserial [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.1-23build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted stymulator [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.21a~dfsg-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sysdig [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.19.1-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tapecalc [source] (cosmic-proposed) [20070214-2build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tcsh [source] (cosmic-proposed) [6.20.00-7build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted s-nail [source] (cosmic-proposed) [14.9.6-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted socks4-server [source] (cosmic-proposed) [4.3.beta2-20build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted squishyball [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1~svn19085-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sudoku [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.5-2build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tcptrack [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.4.2-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted testdisk [source] (cosmic-proposed) [7.0-3build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: aalib (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.4p5-44build2 => 1.4p5-44build3] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: aewan (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.01-4.1 => 1.0.01-4.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: alsa-utils (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.1.3-1ubuntu1 => 1.1.3-1ubuntu2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-software (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.28.1-0ubuntu4 => 3.28.1-0ubuntu5] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted scottfree [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.14-10build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted stfl [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.22-1.3build8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted termdebug [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.2+dfsg-1build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: abook (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-1build2 => 0.6.1-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: angband (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:3.5.1-2.2 => 1:3.5.1-2.2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mdm (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-2.1build2 => 0.1.3-2.1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: meterec (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.9.2~ds0-2build1 => 0.9.2~ds0-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mgt (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.31-7 => 2.31-7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mit-scheme (cosmic-proposed/universe) [9.1.1-5build3 => 9.1.1-5build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: moc (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:2.6.0~svn-r2949-2 => 1:2.6.0~svn-r2949-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted spew [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.8-1build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tetradraw [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.0.3-9build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kodi (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2:17.6+dfsg1-1ubuntu1 => 2:17.6+dfsg1-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mg (cosmic-proposed/universe) [20171014-1 => 20171014-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mmh (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.3-3 => 0.3-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: moon-buggy (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:1.0.51-1ubuntu1 => 1:1.0.51-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: neutron-vpnaas (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2:12.0.0-0ubuntu1 => 2:12.0.0-0ubuntu2] (openstack)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tack [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.08-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mdp-src (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.12-1 => 1.0.12-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mod-gearman (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.5.5-1build4 => 1.5.5-1build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: afnix (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.8.1-1 => 2.8.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: neutron-dynamic-routing (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2:12.0.0-0ubuntu1 => 2:12.0.0-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mikmod (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.2.8-1 => 3.2.8-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nzbget [source] (cosmic-proposed) [19.1+dfsg-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ocp [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:0.1.21-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ola [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.10.5.nojsmin-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted open-cobol [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.1-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted opendht [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.6.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted opensips [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.2.2-3build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pinentry [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.1.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted playmidi [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.4debian-11build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pork [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.99.8.1-3build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted powertop-1.13 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.13-1ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ocaml [source] (cosmic-proposed) [4.05.0-10ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted omega-rpg [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:0.90-pa9-16build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openipmi [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.0.22-1.1ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pktstat [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.8.5-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted powerdebug [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.7.0-2013.08-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ppc64-diag [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.7.4-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted presage [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.9.1-2.1ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted procps [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2:3.3.12-3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted proftpd-dfsg [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.3.5e-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted psk31lx [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.1-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted odb-api [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.17.6-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pidgin [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:2.12.0-1ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted powertop [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.9-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted procinfo [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:2.0.304-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted progress [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.13.1+20171106-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qemu [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:2.11+dfsg-1ubuntu8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hydra (cosmic-proposed/universe) [8.6-1build1 => 8.6-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: iftop (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0~pre4-4 => 1.0~pre4-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jack-tools (cosmic-proposed/universe) [20131226-1build3 => 20131226-1build4] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jnettop (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.13.0-1ubuntu3 => 0.13.0-1ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openafs [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.8.0~pre5-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted predict [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.2.3-4build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pspg [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.9.3-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ibm-3270 (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.6ga4-3 => 3.6ga4-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jack (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.1.1+cvs20050801-29.2 => 3.1.1+cvs20050801-29.2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jove (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.16.0.73-5 => 4.16.0.73-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jupp (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.1.35-2 => 3.1.35-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted polygraph [source] (cosmic-proposed) [4.3.2-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qmenu [source] (cosmic-proposed) [5.0.2-2build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: joe (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.6-1 => 4.6-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted profanity [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.5.1-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jp2a (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.6-7 => 1.0.6-7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: inetutils (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2:1.9.4-3 => 2:1.9.4-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted matroxset [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4-9build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mdm [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.3-2.1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted meterec [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.9.2~ds0-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mgt [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.31-7build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mit-scheme [source] (cosmic-proposed) [9.1.1-5build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted moc [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:2.6.0~svn-r2949-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted moon-buggy [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:1.0.51-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mp3blaster [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:3.2.6-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted multimail [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.49-2build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nagcon [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0.30-0ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mcabber [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.1.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mg [source] (cosmic-proposed) [20171014-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mmh [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.3-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted moria [source] (cosmic-proposed) [5.6.debian.1-2build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted multitail [source] (cosmic-proposed) [6.4.2-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nast [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2.0-7build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ap-utils (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.5-3 => 1.5-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apt-dater (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-6 => 1.0.3-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: aspell (cosmic-proposed/main) [0.60.7~20110707-4 => 0.60.7~20110707-4build1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: atom4 (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.1-9 => 4.1-9build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mdp-src [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.12-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mod-gearman [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.5.5-1build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nano [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.9.3-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apachetop (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.12.6-18build2 => 0.12.6-18build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: asymptote (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.41-4 => 2.41-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: audtty (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.12-5 => 0.1.12-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: aylet (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.5-3build2 => 0.5-3build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gdb-mingw-w64 (cosmic-proposed/universe) [10.5 => 10.5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: genius (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.23-3 => 1.0.23-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gfs2-utils (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.1.9-2ubuntu1 => 3.1.9-2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mikmod [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.2.8-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nwipe [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.24-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: atop (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-1 => 2.3.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: barnowl (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.9-4build2 => 1.9-4build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gettext (cosmic-proposed/main) [0.19.8.1-6 => 0.19.8.1-6build1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gmod (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.1-14build1 => 3.1-14build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnuit (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.9.5-3build2 => 4.9.5-3build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mtr [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.92-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ax25-apps (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0.8-rc4-2build1 => 0.0.8-rc4-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: global (cosmic-proposed/universe) [6.6.2-1 => 6.6.2-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnushogi (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4.2-3build2 => 1.4.2-3build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: argus-clients (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:3.0.8.2-3 => 1:3.0.8.2-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnugo (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.8-9build1 => 3.8-9build2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gdisk (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.0.3-1 => 1.0.3-1build1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted horst [source] (cosmic-proposed) [5.0-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted htop [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.1.0-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hwloc [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.11.9-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ibm-3270 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.6ga4-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted inetutils [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2:1.9.4-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jack [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.1.1+cvs20050801-29.2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted joe [source] (cosmic-proposed) [4.6-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jp2a [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.6-7build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jvim [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.0-2.1b-3build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kakoune [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0~2016.12.20.1.3a6167ae-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ht [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.1.0+repack1-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hydra [source] (cosmic-proposed) [8.6-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jack-tools [source] (cosmic-proposed) [20131226-1build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jove [source] (cosmic-proposed) [4.16.0.73-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jzip [source] (cosmic-proposed) [210r20001005d-4build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kterm [source] (cosmic-proposed) [6.2.0-46.2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted latencytop [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.5ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lcdproc [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.5.9-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libstatgrab [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.91-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libtrace3 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.0.21-1ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hunspell [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.6.2-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jnettop [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.13.0-1ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kismet [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2016.07.R1-1.1~build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lcd4linux [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.11.0~svn1203-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libtexttools [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.1.0-10build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lnav [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.8.2-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted logtop [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4.3-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lv [source] (cosmic-proposed) [4.51-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: designate (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:6.0.0-0ubuntu1 => 1:6.0.1-0ubuntu2] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: efte (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.1-2build2 => 1.1-2build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted iftop [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0~pre4-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lame [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.100-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libxflaim [source] (cosmic-proposed) [5.1.969-0ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lua-curses [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:9.0.0-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: eclipse-titan (cosmic-proposed/universe) [6.3.1-1build1 => 6.3.1-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: empire-lafe (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.1-1build2 => 1.1-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: epic4 (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:2.10.6-1build3 => 1:2.10.6-1build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: erlang (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:20.2.2+dfsg-1ubuntu2 => 1:20.2.2+dfsg-1ubuntu3] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: glance (cosmic-proposed/main) [2:16.0.0-0ubuntu1 => 2:16.0.1-0ubuntu2] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: neutron-vpnaas (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2:12.0.0-0ubuntu1 => 2:12.0.0-0ubuntu2] (openstack)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jupp [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.1.35-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted logol [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.7.7-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: elvis-tiny (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4-24 => 1.4-24build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: epic5 (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1build3 => 2.0.1-1build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnocchi (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.2.0-0ubuntu5 => 4.2.4-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nova (cosmic-proposed/main) [2:17.0.1-0ubuntu1 => 2:17.0.3-0ubuntu2] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ldapvi [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.7-10build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: empire (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.14-1build1 => 1.14-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: neutron (cosmic-proposed/main) [2:12.0.1-0ubuntu1 => 2:12.0.1-0ubuntu2] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cinder (cosmic-proposed/main) [2:12.0.0-0ubuntu1 => 2:12.0.1-0ubuntu2] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: panko (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.0.0-0ubuntu1 => 4.0.1-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ethstatus (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.8 => 0.4.8build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gtypist [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.9.5-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted guile-2.2 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.2.3+1-3build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hexcurse [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.58-1.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hexedit [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.4.2-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hnb [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.9.18+ds1-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted guile-2.0 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.0.13+1-5build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hexdiff [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0.53-0ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hexcompare [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.4-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hexer [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.3-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcal [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.6.3-3build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gdb-mingw-w64 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [10.5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted genius [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.23-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gfs2-utils [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.1.9-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gmod [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.1-14build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnugo [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.8-9build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnushogi [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.4.2-3build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gom [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.30.2-8build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gramofile [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.6-11build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gst123 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.3.5-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcpegg [source] (cosmic-proposed) [5.1-14build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gettext [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.19.8.1-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnu-smalltalk [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.2.5-1.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted goaccess [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:1.2-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted greed [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.10-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gdisk [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.3-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnuit [source] (cosmic-proposed) [4.9.5-3build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted global [source] (cosmic-proposed) [6.6.2-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gpsd [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.17-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ettercap [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:0.8.2-10build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted f-irc [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.36-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fbb [source] (cosmic-proposed) [7.07-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted freesweep [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.90-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted frotz [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.44-0.1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted eventstat [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.04.03-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fdclone [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.01b-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fweb [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.62-13build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fastnetmon [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.1.3+dfsg-6build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted freewnn [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.1.1~a021+cvs20130302-7build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted daisy-player [source] (cosmic-proposed) [11.3.2-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dav-text [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.8.5-6ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dvtm [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.15-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ecasound [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.9.1-7ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ecl [source] (cosmic-proposed) [16.1.2-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted efte [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.1-2build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted empire-lafe [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.1-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted epic4 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:2.10.6-1build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted erlang [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:20.2.2+dfsg-1ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dares [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.6.5-7build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ebook-speaker [source] (cosmic-proposed) [5.0.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted eclipse-titan [source] (cosmic-proposed) [6.3.1-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted empire [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.14-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ethstatus [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4.8build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted devtodo [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.20-6.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted elvis-tiny [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.4-24build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ecere-sdk [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.44.15-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted epic5 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.0.1-1build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted chkservice [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ckermit [source] (cosmic-proposed) [302-5.3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted clex [source] (cosmic-proposed) [4.6.patch7-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cmus [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.7.1+git20160225-1build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cowdancer [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.86build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cpustat [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.02.04-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted crawl [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2:0.21.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cunit [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.1-3-dfsg-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: glance (cosmic-proposed/main) [2:16.0.0-0ubuntu1 => 2:16.0.1-0ubuntu2] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted chktex [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.7.6-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cmatrix [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2a-5build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cpmtools [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.20-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cscope [source] (cosmic-proposed) [15.8b-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-initial-setup (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.28.0-2ubuntu6 => 3.28.0-2ubuntu7] (ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted clamav [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.99.4+addedllvm-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted crash [source] (cosmic-proposed) [7.2.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted conspy [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.14-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted curseofwar [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.1.8-3build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bosh [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.6-7build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bsdgames-nonfree [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.17-7build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bsdmainutils [source] (cosmic-proposed) [11.1.2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted burp [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.0.54-4build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bwm-ng [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.6.1-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted calcurse [source] (cosmic-proposed) [4.2.1-1.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cavezofphear [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.5.1-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cctools [source] (cosmic-proposed) [4.0-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cdargs [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.35-11build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cgdb [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.6.7-2build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted brltty [source] (cosmic-proposed) [5.5-4ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted btscanner [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.1-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bzflag [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.4.12-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cbm [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1-11build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cdw [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.8.1-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bsdgames [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.17-26build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted caveexpress [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.4+git20160609-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cgminer [source] (cosmic-proposed) [4.9.2-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bvi [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.4.0-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ccze [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2.1-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bastet [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.43-4build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bfgminer [source] (cosmic-proposed) [5.4.2+dfsg-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bird [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.6.3-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bmon [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:4.0-4build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bombardier [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.8.3+nmu1ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted beav [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:1.40-18build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bist [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.5.2-1.1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bibcursed [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.0.0-6.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted boinctui [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.5.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted abook [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.6.1-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted afnix [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.8.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted angband [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:3.5.1-2.2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apachetop [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.12.6-18build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted argus-clients [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:3.0.8.2-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted asymptote [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.41-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted atop [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.3.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ax25-apps [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0.8-rc4-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted barnowl [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.9-4build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted aewan [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.01-4.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ap-utils [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.5-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted aspell [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.60.7~20110707-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted audtty [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.12-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted alsa-utils [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.1.3-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted atom4 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [4.1-9build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apt-dater [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.3-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted aylet [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.5-3build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted aalib [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.4p5-44build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted neutron-dynamic-routing [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2:12.0.0-0ubuntu2]
<bdmurray> cyphermox: Do you have any opinion on the last comment in bug 1437353?
<ubot5> bug 1437353 in maas-images "UEFI network boot hangs at grub for adapter 82599ES 10-Gigabit SFI/SFP+" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1437353
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> sounds like a "there is no regression but it still doesn't work"
<cyphermox> but it's hard to tell if this new person really has the same issue
<cyphermox> bdmurray: before we call this a verification-failed, I'll try to reach out to Russell see if he's able to help verify it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: maas (bionic-proposed/main) [2.4.0~beta2-6865-gec43e47e6-0ubuntu1 => 2.4.0~beta3-6929-g62682abf5-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: maas (bionic-proposed/main) [2.4.0~beta2-6865-gec43e47e6-0ubuntu1 => 2.4.0~beta3-6929-g62682abf5-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
<bdmurray> cyphermox: okay, sounds good
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lintian (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.5.84ubuntu1 => 2.5.84ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lintian [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.5.84ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zfs-linux (bionic-proposed/main) [0.7.5-1ubuntu15 => 0.7.5-1ubuntu16] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-initial-setup (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.28.0-2ubuntu6 => 3.28.0-2ubuntu7] (ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-initial-setup (bionic-proposed/main) [3.28.0-2ubuntu6 => 3.28.0-2ubuntu6.1] (ubuntugnome)
<jbicha> infinity: could you reject the 2 old versions of gnome-initial-setup from bionic and the 1 from cosmic?
<jbicha> I'd ask Brian but I'm guessing he doesn't have permission to do that for cosmic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted software-properties [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.96.24.32.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-session [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.28.1-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libgtop2 [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.38.0-2ubuntu0.18.04.1]
<bdmurray> ddstreet: I think ifupdown should be 0.8.17ubuntu1.1 for bionic so cosmic will be 0.8.17ubuntu2. I'm referring to the SRU for bug 1701023.
<ubot5> bug 1701023 in vlan (Ubuntu Bionic) "(on trusty) version 1.9-3ubuntu10.4 regression blocking boot completion" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1701023
<ddstreet> bdmurray ok i can reupload, if you want to reject that one
<ddstreet> i need to get it into cosmic now first anyway, unless cosmic is going to be merged from upstream debian
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-stdlib-extensions (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.7.15~rc1-1 => 2.7.15-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gnome-initial-setup [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.28.0-2ubuntu6.1]
<ddstreet> bdmurray if ifupdown is getting merged from debian for cosmic, then its version won't conflict with bionic anyway since it's > 0.8.17 in debian now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gnome-initial-setup [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.28.0-2ubuntu7]
<ddstreet> but yeah go ahead and reject it, once cosmic has some version of ifupdown, i'll either patch it if needed, or re-upload for bionic with corrected versioning
<bdmurray> ddstreet: its okay to get it fixed in bionic first, during the first couple of weeks we trust that the dev release will get sorted out
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected dell-recovery [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.59]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted boinc [source] (bionic-proposed) [7.9.3+dfsg-5ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python3.6 (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.6.5-6 => 3.6.5-6ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-stdlib-extensions [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [2.7.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python3.6 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.6.5-6ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nano [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [2.9.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-initial-setup [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.28.0-2ubuntu6.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gnome-initial-setup [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.28.0-2ubuntu7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted glance [source] (bionic-proposed) [2:16.0.1-0ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kwallet-pam (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4:5.12.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.12.5-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cinder [source] (bionic-proposed) [2:12.0.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: aptitude (bionic-proposed/main) [0.8.10-6ubuntu1 => 0.8.10-9ubuntu1] (core)
<bdmurray> coreycb: I don't see panko here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OpenStackUpdates
<coreycb> bdmurray: you're right, we can skip it. i'll remove from the bug.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted neutron [source] (bionic-proposed) [2:12.0.1-0ubuntu1.1]
<bdmurray> coreycb: It'd be okay to SRU it but I don't think it could use the same umbrella openstack sru process
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted designate [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:6.0.1-0ubuntu1]
<coreycb> bdmurray: ok. i don't really think we need it. i grabbed it because it falls under telemetry with ceilometer, aodh, gnocchi, but we don't have a charm to test it anyway.
<bdmurray> coreycb: okay, rejecting it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnocchi [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.2.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected panko [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.0.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nova [source] (bionic-proposed) [2:17.0.3-0ubuntu1]
<coreycb> bdmurray: thanks, and thanks for the reviews as always!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected aptitude [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.10-9ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected maas [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.4.0~beta3-6929-g62682abf5-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: aptitude (cosmic-proposed/main) [0.8.10-6ubuntu2 => 0.8.10-9ubuntu1] (core)
<tsimonq2> infinity, slangasek: Please approve kwallet-pam from Cosmic UNAPPROVED, which has a fix for CVE-2018-10380. Bug 1768649 for ref.
<ubot5> bug 1768649 in kwallet-pam (Ubuntu Bionic) "[CVE] Access to privileged files" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768649
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted neutron-dynamic-routing [source] (bionic-proposed) [2:12.0.0-0ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted aptitude [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.8.10-9ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: googletest (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.8.0-6 => 1.8.0-10] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted googletest [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [1.8.0-10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zfs-linux [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.5-1ubuntu16]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zfs-linux [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.7.5-1ubuntu16] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: aptitude (cosmic-proposed/main) [0.8.10-6ubuntu2 => 0.8.10-9ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted aptitude [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.8.10-9ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted heat [source] (artful-proposed) [1:9.0.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted neutron-lbaas [source] (artful-proposed) [2:11.0.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: aumix (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.9.1-5 => 2.9.1-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: clisp (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:2.49.20170913-4build1 => 1:2.49.20170913-4build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: conky (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.10.8-1 => 1.10.8-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cudf (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.7-3build1 => 0.7-3build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dpkg (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.19.0.5ubuntu2 => 1.19.0.5ubuntu3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: alpine (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.21+dfsg1-1build1 => 2.21+dfsg1-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cmake (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.10.2-1ubuntu2 => 3.10.2-1ubuntu3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dialog (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.3-20171209-1 => 1.3-20171209-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bochs (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.6-5build2 => 2.6-5build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ekg2 (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:0.4~pre+20120506.1-14build1 => 1:0.4~pre+20120506.1-14build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cpm (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.32-1.2 => 0.32-1.2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: emacs25 (cosmic-proposed/main) [25.2+1-6 => 25.2+1-6build1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fish (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.7.1-3 => 2.7.1-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gdb-avr (cosmic-proposed/universe) [7.7-4 => 7.7-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gdb (cosmic-proposed/main) [8.1-0ubuntu3 => 8.1-0ubuntu4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gridengine (cosmic-proposed/universe) [8.1.9+dfsg-7build1 => 8.1.9+dfsg-7build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lftp (cosmic-proposed/main) [4.8.1-1 => 4.8.1-1build1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libt3key (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.2.8-1 => 0.2.8-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linpac (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.24-3 => 0.24-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lsmbox (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.1.3-1build2 => 2.1.3-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mailutils (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:3.4-1 => 1:3.4-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fis-gtm (cosmic-proposed/universe) [6.3-003A-2 => 6.3-003A-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gdb-msp430 (cosmic-proposed/universe) [7.2a~mspgcc-20111205-3.1ubuntu1 => 7.2a~mspgcc-20111205-3.1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kopanocore (cosmic-proposed/universe) [8.5.5-0ubuntu1 => 8.5.5-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libt3window (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1build2 => 0.3.0-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lynx (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.8.9dev16-3 => 2.8.9dev16-3build1] (ubuntugnome, ubuntukylin, xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: minicom (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.7.1-1 => 2.7.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mp3info (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.8.5a-1build2 => 0.8.5a-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: frama-c (cosmic-proposed/universe) [20170501+phosphorus+dfsg-2build1 => 20170501+phosphorus+dfsg-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libedit (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.1-20170329-1 => 3.1-20170329-1build1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mingw-ocaml (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.01.0~20140328-1build6 => 4.01.0~20140328-1build7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gphoto2 (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.5.15-2 => 2.5.15-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mosh (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-2build1 => 1.3.2-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lpe (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2.8-2 => 1.2.8-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: octave (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.2.2-1ubuntu1 => 4.2.2-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: orpie (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.5.2-2 => 1.5.2-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: partclone (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.3.11-1build1 => 0.3.11-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pcp (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.0.1-1 => 4.0.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pms (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.42-1build2 => 0.42-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pypy (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.10.0+dfsg-3build2 => 5.10.0+dfsg-3build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: slashem (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0.7E7F3-9 => 0.0.7E7F3-9build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: smuxi (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.7-2 => 1.0.7-2build1] (cli-mono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: omake (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.9.8.5-3-9build2 => 0.9.8.5-3-9build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: parted (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.2-20 => 3.2-20build1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: psmisc (cosmic-proposed/main) [23.1-1 => 23.1-1build1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: smbc (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-4build2 => 1.2.2-4build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pal (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.3-8.1build2 => 0.4.3-8.1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: scilab (cosmic-proposed/universe) [6.0.1-1ubuntu1 => 6.0.1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pinfo (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.6.9-5.2 => 0.6.9-5.2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: texinfo (cosmic-proposed/main) [6.5.0.dfsg.1-2 => 6.5.0.dfsg.1-2build1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nova [source] (artful-proposed) [2:16.1.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vifm (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-1 => 0.9.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: weechat (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.9.1-1ubuntu1 => 1.9.1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wine (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.0-1ubuntu1 => 3.0-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xfsdump (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.1.6+nmu2 => 3.1.6+nmu2build1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zsh (cosmic-proposed/main) [5.4.2-3ubuntu3 => 5.4.2-3ubuntu4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vdr (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.3.8-2 => 2.3.8-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wine-development (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.6-1 => 3.6-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: yapet (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0-9build1 => 1.0-9build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vte (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:0.28.2-5ubuntu4 => 1:0.28.2-5ubuntu5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xawtv (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.103-4build1 => 3.103-4build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted orpie [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.5.2-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pcp [source] (cosmic-proposed) [4.0.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pms [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.42-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted parted [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.2-20build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted psmisc [source] (cosmic-proposed) [23.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pinfo [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.6.9-5.2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wine-development [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.6-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xfsdump [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.1.6+nmu2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zsh [source] (cosmic-proposed) [5.4.2-3ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xawtv [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.103-4build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted yapet [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0-9build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted neutron-dynamic-routing [source] (artful-proposed) [2:11.0.0-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vifm [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.9.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted weechat [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.9.1-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vdr [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.3.8-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wine [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.0-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vte [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:0.28.2-5ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted scilab [source] (cosmic-proposed) [6.0.1-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted smbc [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.2-4build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted texinfo [source] (cosmic-proposed) [6.5.0.dfsg.1-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted slashem [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0.7E7F3-9build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted smuxi [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.7-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted minicom [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.7.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mp3info [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.8.5a-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted omake [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.9.8.5-3-9build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted partclone [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.3.11-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mosh [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.3.2-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pal [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4.3-8.1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted octave [source] (cosmic-proposed) [4.2.2-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pypy [source] (cosmic-proposed) [5.10.0+dfsg-3build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lsmbox [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.1.3-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mailutils [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:3.4-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lynx [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.8.9dev16-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mingw-ocaml [source] (cosmic-proposed) [4.01.0~20140328-1build7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gdb-msp430 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [7.2a~mspgcc-20111205-3.1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gridengine [source] (cosmic-proposed) [8.1.9+dfsg-7build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lftp [source] (cosmic-proposed) [4.8.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libt3key [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2.8-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linpac [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.24-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gphoto2 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.5.15-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libedit [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.1-20170329-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lpe [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.8-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kopanocore [source] (cosmic-proposed) [8.5.5-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libt3window [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.3.0-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fish [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.7.1-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gdb-avr [source] (cosmic-proposed) [7.7-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted frama-c [source] (cosmic-proposed) [20170501+phosphorus+dfsg-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gdb [source] (cosmic-proposed) [8.1-0ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dpkg [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.19.0.5ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted emacs25 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [25.2+1-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ekg2 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:0.4~pre+20120506.1-14build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fis-gtm [source] (cosmic-proposed) [6.3-003A-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted alpine [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.21+dfsg1-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bochs [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.6-5build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cmake [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.10.2-1ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cpm [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.32-1.2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dialog [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.3-20171209-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted aumix [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.9.1-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted conky [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.10.8-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted clisp [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:2.49.20170913-4build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cudf [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.7-3build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kwallet-pam [source] (cosmic-proposed) [4:5.12.5-0ubuntu1]
<tsimonq2> Thanks, whoever that was!
<juliank> ETOOMUCHSTUFFACCEPTEDATONCE
<juliank> :D
<juliank> That looked really scary
<tsimonq2> #blamedoko
<tsimonq2> :D
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apport [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.20.1-0ubuntu2.17]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mozjs24 [source] (xenial-proposed) [24.2.0-3ubuntu2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: devscripts (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.18.2 => 2.18.2ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted devscripts [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.18.2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gammaray (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.7.0-1ubuntu8 => 2.9.0-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kodi (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2:17.6+dfsg1-1ubuntu1 => 2:17.6+dfsg1-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxqt-l10n (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.12.0-4ubuntu1 => 0.12.0-5] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pcmanfm (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2.5-3ubuntu1 => 1.3.0-1] (lubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtcreator (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.5.2-3ubuntu2 => 4.6.0-3] (qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: compiz (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:0.9.13.1+18.04.20180302-0ubuntu1 => 1:0.9.13.1+18.04.20180302-1] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: botan (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.4.0-5ubuntu1 => 2.6.0-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: booth (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0-6ubuntu1 => 1.0-7] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: patroni (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4.2-2ubuntu1 => 1.4.3-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libre (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.5.6-1ubuntu2 => 0.5.7-1] (no packageset) (sync)
#ubuntu-release 2018-05-04
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: collatinus (cosmic-proposed/universe) [10.2-2build1 => 11-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linkchecker (cosmic-proposed/universe) [9.3-5 => 9.4.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
<tsimonq2> Can someone please approve my email (from my @lubuntu.me email address, which isn't subscribed, @ubuntu.com is...) to ubuntu-release?
<tsimonq2> If only mailman was smart enough to look at the emails from a person who isn't subscribed, check if that email is one of several public LP addresses for that user, and if one of those are subscribed, treat them as a member...
<tsimonq2> (Or check the GPG signature on the email and if it matches one in LP who has an email address that's subscribed, pass that check. That'd maybe be less permissive for spammers.)
<flocculant> I'm sure they'll take patches :p
<tsimonq2> I'm sure they won't upstream. :P
<tsimonq2> I also don't know what the Canonical IS team's workflow would be for that sort of thing.
<tsimonq2> "Oh hey, apply this untested patch that will probably never get upstreamed to the whole infra" probably won't fly. :P
<flocculant> :p
<tsimonq2> http://mailman.readthedocs.io/en/latest/src/mailman/plugins/docs/intro.html <-- this might not actually be impossible...
<tsimonq2> But, I'll stop whining here and I'll probably talk to someone at IS. :)
<slangasek> infinity: popcon, I think should be discussed with desktop team; I know it's been a question whether the new "submit information" option in the first-boot experience should do anything wrt popcon
<slangasek> infinity: yes, the current state of popcon is quite bitrotty
<slangasek> Wimpress: pulsemixer needs a stable/ubuntu-18.10 channel opened (and closed) before we can start building ubuntu-mate images in cosmic
<Ukikie> Yes, not updated since 2016, and before that I had filed a few rt tickets to fix popcon (which they did, but it quickly broke soon thereafter.)
<slangasek> tsimonq2: ./run-tests
<slangasek> (and merged)
<tsimonq2> slangasek: It's always those darn tests.
<tsimonq2> Thanks.
<slangasek> Laney, juliank: any insight into why my --no-proposed autopkgtests now seem to be disappearing into the ether, rather than running a test?  e.g. I triggered https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi?release=cosmic&arch=amd64&package=snapcraft&trigger=snapcraft%2F2.42%2B18.04.2 yesterday, saw no results; triggered it now, see no test in the queue
<juliank> slangasek: looking
<juliank> I see the request in the log
<slangasek> juliank: ah. sorry, this is an expired token problem on my side
<slangasek> juliank: that was the only one I hit manually in my browser :P
<slangasek> thanks for looking, I'll go stab cookies again
<juliank> slangasek: ok
<Wimpress> slangasek Will do.
<slangasek> Wimpress: cheers.  if you ping me when you have it done, I'll kick off another build to confirm
<Wimpress> slangasek: I've opened and closed stable/ubuntu-18.10 branch for pulsemixer.
<Wimpress> slangasek: I've also just posted to ubuntu-release ML to request i386 images be dropped from Ubuntu MATE 18.10.
<slangasek> Wimpress: cheers, respinning
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-pyelftools (cosmic-proposed/main) [0.24-4 => 0.24-4.1] (ubuntu-server) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: aspectc++ (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:2.2+git20170823-1 => 1:2.2+git20170823-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: castxml (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1+git20170823-1 => 0.1+git20170823-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: freemat (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.2+dfsg1-6 => 4.2+dfsg1-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ldc (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:1.8.0-1 => 1:1.8.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: beignet (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-2 => 1.3.2-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: i7z (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.27.2+git2013.10.12-g5023138-4 => 0.27.2+git2013.10.12-g5023138-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ddd (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:3.3.12-5.1build2 => 1:3.3.12-5.1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libguestfs (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:1.36.13-1ubuntu3 => 1:1.36.13-1ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lifelines (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.0.61-2build2 => 3.0.61-2build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: llvm-toolchain-4.0 (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:4.0.1-10 => 1:4.0.1-10build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: llvm-toolchain-5.0 (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:5.0.1-4 => 1:5.0.1-4build1] (kubuntu)
<slangasek> juliank, doko: badtesting apt-clone
<juliank> ok
<slangasek> juliank: (confirmed it's regressed in release, have not dug any deeper)
<juliank> makes sense
<juliank> I saw that
<juliank> :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: llvm-toolchain-snapshot (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:7~svn327768-1 => 1:7~svn327768-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ngspice (cosmic-proposed/multiverse) [27-1 => 27-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: swi-prolog (cosmic-proposed/universe) [7.6.4+dfsg-1build1 => 7.6.4+dfsg-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: varnish (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.2.1-1 => 5.2.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mariadb-10.1 (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:10.1.29-6 => 1:10.1.29-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: uim (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:1.8.6+gh20180114.64e3173-2build2 => 1:1.8.6+gh20180114.64e3173-2build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: oclgrind (cosmic-proposed/universe) [16.10-3 => 16.10-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virt-top (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.8-1 => 1.0.8-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vlc (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-3build1 => 3.0.1-3build2] (kubuntu, mozilla)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xterm (cosmic-proposed/universe) [330-1ubuntu2 => 330-1ubuntu3] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wyrd (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4.6-4build1 => 1.4.6-4build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted oclgrind [source] (cosmic-proposed) [16.10-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted uim [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:1.8.6+gh20180114.64e3173-2build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted virt-top [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.8-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wyrd [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.4.6-4build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted swi-prolog [source] (cosmic-proposed) [7.6.4+dfsg-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vlc [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.0.1-3build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted varnish [source] (cosmic-proposed) [5.2.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xterm [source] (cosmic-proposed) [330-1ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libguestfs [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:1.36.13-1ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted llvm-toolchain-4.0 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:4.0.1-10build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted llvm-toolchain-snapshot [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:7~svn327768-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ngspice [source] (cosmic-proposed) [27-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lifelines [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.0.61-2build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mariadb-10.1 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:10.1.29-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted llvm-toolchain-5.0 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:5.0.1-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted aspectc++ [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:2.2+git20170823-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted castxml [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1+git20170823-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted freemat [source] (cosmic-proposed) [4.2+dfsg1-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ldc [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:1.8.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted beignet [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.3.2-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted i7z [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.27.2+git2013.10.12-g5023138-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ddd [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:3.3.12-5.1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-pyelftools [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [0.24-4.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnat-gps (cosmic-proposed/universe) [6.1.2016-1ubuntu1 => 17.0.2017-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ghc (cosmic-proposed/universe) [8.0.2-11 => 8.0.2-11build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cmake (bionic-proposed/main) [3.10.2-1ubuntu2 => 3.11.1-1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: notmuch (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.26-1ubuntu3 => 0.26.2-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: avahi (cosmic-proposed/main) [0.7-3.1ubuntu1 => 0.7-4ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: boinc (cosmic-proposed/universe) [7.9.3+dfsg-5 => 7.10.1+dfsg-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ghc [source] (cosmic-proposed) [8.0.2-11build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tclreadline (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-15 => 2.3.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-8-cross (cosmic-proposed/main) [9ubuntu2 => 12ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<LocutusOfBorg> damn please reject cmake/bionic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cmake (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.10.2-1ubuntu3 => 3.11.1-1ubuntu1] (core)
<LocutusOfBorg> and please tell me if something is blocking virtualbox-ext-pack from being uploaded in bionic, it is in unapproved
<LocutusOfBorg> I need a quick SRU because it will break the upgrade path :(
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-8-cross [source] (cosmic-proposed) [12ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-8-cross-ports (cosmic-proposed/universe) [6ubuntu3 => 9ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-8-cross-ports [source] (cosmic-proposed) [9ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openldap (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.4.45+dfsg-1ubuntu1 => 2.4.46+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
<slangasek> Wimpress: same build failure now, but for software-boutique ;)  same process for all seeded snaps...
<Wimpress> slangasek: OK, will do it ASAP
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: moderated.  mailman3 should fix the multiple-addresses thing, once lists.u.c is upgraded, if the integration is done right
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: s390-tools (xenial-proposed/main) [1.34.0-0ubuntu8.6 => 1.34.0-0ubuntu8.7] (no packageset) (sync)
<Wimpress> slangasek: ubuntu-mate-welcome and software-boutique should be all set.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted s390-tools [sync] (xenial-proposed) [1.34.0-0ubuntu8.7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (bionic-proposed/main) [2.32.5+18.04 => 2.32.6+18.04] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: why (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.39-2build1 => 2.39-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted why [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.39-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: versiontools (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.9.1-2 => 1.9.1-3] (no packageset) (sync)
<ginggs> would someone please add octave-symbolic/2.6.0-3build1/arm64 to the ubuntu-release hints?
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: Thanks; I got a similar answer from IS when I asked last night.
<doko> slangasek: please update your why hint to build2
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcommons-lang3-java (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.5-2ubuntu1 => 3.7-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcommons-lang3-java [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [3.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted versiontools [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [1.9.1-3]
<slangasek> doko: done
<doko> slangasek, infinity: from my side, we can open the archive after the ncurses migration
<doko> preparing now the email
<infinity> doko: Excellent.
<infinity> doko: Oh, and the ncurses migration is done?
<infinity> At least, I don't see it on excuses.
<infinity> doko: I'll open it up.
<tjaalton> so, it's cosmic.. what?
<doko> infinity: please wait until it migrates
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected cmake [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.11.1-1ubuntu1]
<infinity> doko: It's not in excuses, surely it must be migrated...
<infinity>  ncurses | 6.1+20180210-2ubuntu2 | cosmic  | source
<apw> doko, ^ that hit release about 1 hour ago
<tjaalton> LocutusOfBorg: that virtualbox/bionic thing is a sync, not an sru upload?
<doko> ahh, ok. but slangasek only fixed the why hint minutes ago
<infinity> doko: Why doesn't appear to have been required to make it migrate.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected tomcat8 [source] (bionic-proposed) [8.5.30-1ubuntu2]
<infinity> doko: On the other hand, gdb is required to clear the NBS. :)
<infinity> doko: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/nbs.html
<infinity> Anyhow, thawing.
<infinity> doko: Maybe mention in your opening email that CANIMAL is a placeholder, and we still don't have the real animal yet, since people seem to be a bit dense and not get that.
<doko> I'll ask again after the final session
<infinity> doko: Just tell him it's Capybara unless he tells me otherwise by the weekend. :P
<infinity> (I mean, it should be anyway, cause Capybaras are adorable and fit his usual pattern of hard-to-spell and slightly-obscure)
<infinity> Also, a Capybara with a space helmet will make great promo art.
<doko> cosmic cockroach
<infinity> I also like Cosmic Cuttlefish.
<cjwatson> Cosmic Cassowary, because you need your Ubuntu release to be able to outrun you and kick you in the head.
<infinity> cjwatson: Dude, those things are TERRIFYING.
<cjwatson> They sure are
<infinity> (But would also look pretty good with a space helmet)
<infinity> It's going to be fun art regardless of the animal, I think.
<infinity> doko: I'll thaw when I see your email in the moderation queue.
<jbicha> reddit suggested Cosmic Cat
<infinity> jbicha: I think you mean Nyan Cat.
<jbicha> 🌈 😼
<infinity> I really need to fix my UTF-8, so those aren't just question marks.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cmake [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.11.1-1ubuntu1]
<xnox> infinity, isn't it simply need to install the missing font? I have fonts-noto-color-emoji and fonts-symbola
<xnox> there is fonts-emojione too
<Laney> screen does bad things
<infinity> xnox: What Laney said.
<infinity> I do irssi in screen on precise.
<infinity> I get some UTF-8, but not all.
<xnox> =(
<infinity> (And I have both those fonts)
<rbasak> I'm running irssi in screen on Xenial.
<rbasak> My cat pictures appear to work.
<ginggs> slangasek: and add octave-symbolic/2.6.0-3build1/arm64 to ubuntu-release hints please?
<slangasek> ginggs: done
<ginggs> slangasek: ta!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: git-cola (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.0-1ubuntu1 => 3.1-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openldap [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.4.46+dfsg-2ubuntu1]
<tsimonq2> slangasek: What needs to happen for Bileto to support Cosmic?
<infinity> tsimonq2: IIRC, it's supposed to "Just Work", but there's something that sometimes needs a nudge because derp.
<infinity> tsimonq2: Unfortunately, the only person I know who might remember what that is is sil2100, and I don't see him around.
<tsimonq2> infinity: ACK, thanks.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cinder [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2:12.0.1-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted glance [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2:16.0.1-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted booth [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted collatinus [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted designate [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:6.0.1-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnocchi [source] (cosmic-proposed) [4.2.4-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-initial-setup [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.28.0-2ubuntu7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kodi [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [2:17.6+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libre [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [0.5.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxqt-l10n [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [0.12.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted neutron [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2:12.0.1-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted panko [source] (cosmic-proposed) [4.0.1-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted botan [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [2.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gammaray [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [2.9.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-software [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.28.1-0ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linkchecker [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [9.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nova [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2:17.0.3-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pcmanfm [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted compiz [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [1:0.9.13.1+18.04.20180302-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected kodi [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [2:17.6+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted patroni [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [1.4.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-calendar [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [3.28.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtcreator [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [4.6.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted neutron-vpnaas [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2:12.0.0-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted avahi [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.7-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted git-cola [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted notmuch [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.26.2-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted boinc [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [7.10.1+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tclreadline [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [2.3.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnat-gps [source] (cosmic-proposed) [17.0.2017-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: botan [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.6.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: botan [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.6.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: botan [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.6.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: botan [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.6.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: botan [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.6.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: botan [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.6.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubiquity (bionic-proposed/main) [18.04.14 => 18.04.14.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ceph [source] (bionic-proposed) [12.2.4-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gdb (cosmic-proposed/main) [8.1-0ubuntu4 => 8.1-0ubuntu5] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: readline (cosmic-proposed/main) [7.0-4 => 7.0-4ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gdb [source] (cosmic-proposed) [8.1-0ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted readline [source] (cosmic-proposed) [7.0-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libgnatcoll (cosmic-proposed/universe) [17.0.2017-3 => 17.0.2017-4] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gegl [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (edubuntu, ubuntugnome, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gimp (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.8.22-1 => 2.10.0-3] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-photos (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.28.0-1 => 3.28.0-2] (desktop-extra, ubuntugnome) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gegl [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (edubuntu, ubuntugnome, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gegl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (edubuntu, ubuntugnome, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gegl [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (edubuntu, ubuntugnome, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gegl [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (edubuntu, ubuntugnome, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qbs (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.10.1+dfsg-1 => 1.11.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset) (sync)
<xnox> tsimonq2, infinity - something rather, restart or clear lp cache, something rather.
<tsimonq2> xnox: Huh? :)
<xnox> re: cosmic in bileto
<tsimonq2> Ah.
<tsimonq2> sil2100 took care of it.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ceph (bionic-proposed/main) [12.2.4-0ubuntu1 => 12.2.4-0ubuntu1.1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bamtools [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.5.1+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: http-parser [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.8.1-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bibutils [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: http-parser [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.8.1-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: http-parser [i386] (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.8.1-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: http-parser [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.8.1-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgpg-error [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.31-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgpg-error [i386] (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.31-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgpg-error [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.31-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgpg-error [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.31-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: http-parser [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.8.1-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: http-parser [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.8.1-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chemps2 [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.8.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cmark [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.26.1-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgpg-error [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.31-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bamtools [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.5.1+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bamtools [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.5.1+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bamtools [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.5.1+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgpg-error [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.31-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bibutils [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bibutils [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bibutils [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dde-qt-dbus-factory [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bedops [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.4.32+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dlib [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [19.10-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ccnet [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [6.1.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chemps2 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.8.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cenon.app [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.0.6+ds1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cmark [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.26.1-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cmark [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.26.1-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chemps2 [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.8.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chemps2 [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.8.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: event-dance [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cmark [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.26.1-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: efl [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.20.7-4] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx-qt5 [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-2] (input-methods, kubuntu, ubuntu-qt-packages)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: facter [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dde-qt-dbus-factory [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dde-qt-dbus-factory [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dlib [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [19.10-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gecode [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [6.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dput-ng [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.19] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dlib [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [19.10-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tomcat8 (bionic-proposed/universe) [8.5.30-1ubuntu1 => 8.5.30-1ubuntu1.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dlib [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [19.10-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: event-dance [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: event-dance [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx-qt5 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-2] (input-methods, kubuntu, ubuntu-qt-packages)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: facter [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: facter [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx-qt5 [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-2] (input-methods, kubuntu, ubuntu-qt-packages)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: efl [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.20.7-4] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hypre [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.14.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: efl [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.20.7-4] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ganeti [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.16.0~rc2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bamtools [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.5.1+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: event-dance [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bamtools [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.5.1+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcdk5 [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.0.20180306-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-monoid [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.61-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx-qt5 [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-2] (input-methods, kubuntu, ubuntu-qt-packages)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: facter [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.11.0-1] (no packageset)
<wxl> hey folks for bionic, the iso tracker is aiming for http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/FLAVOR/daily-live/DATE/ISO instead of http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/FLAVOR/daily-live/VERSION/DATE/ISO
<wxl> xenial appears to be correct
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bibutils [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bibutils [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libonig [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [6.8.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgtkada [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [17.0.2017-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libosmocore [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.10.2-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-kotakanbe-logrus-prefixed-formatter [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170801.0.75edb2e8-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gecode [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [6.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: maildir-utils [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gecode [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [6.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hypre [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.14.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: htseq [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hypre [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.14.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gecode [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [6.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lttoolbox [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.4.0~r84331-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knot-resolver [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knot-resolver [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chemps2 [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.8.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chemps2 [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.8.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cmark [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.26.1-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cmark [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.26.1-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: efl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.20.7-4] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcdk5 [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.0.20180306-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcdk5 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.0.20180306-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgtkada [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [17.0.2017-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: htseq [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hypre [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.14.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libonig [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [6.8.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libonig [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [6.8.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libosmocore [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.10.2-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libosmocore [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.10.2-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knot-resolver [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtcod [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.6.6+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgtkada [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [17.0.2017-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcdk5 [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.0.20180306-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dde-qt-dbus-factory [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dde-qt-dbus-factory [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lynkeos.app [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.10+dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: update-notifier (bionic-proposed/main) [3.192 => 3.192.1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: maildir-utils [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: maildir-utils [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgtkada [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [17.0.2017-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libonig [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [6.8.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dlib [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [19.10-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dlib [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [19.10-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libosmocore [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.10.2-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ncbi-vdb [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.9.0-1+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ngs-sdk [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: asciidoctor [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.5.6.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ngs-sdk [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gimp [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [2.10.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected libgnatcoll [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [17.0.2017-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gnome-photos [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [3.28.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected qbs [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [1.11.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: maildir-utils [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lttoolbox [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.4.0~r84331-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgpg-error [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.31-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgpg-error [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [1.31-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgpg-error [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.31-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ncbi-vdb [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.9.0-1+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgpg-error [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.31-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgpg-error [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.31-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgpg-error [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.31-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lttoolbox [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.4.0~r84331-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: update-notifier (artful-proposed/main) [3.186.1 => 3.186.2] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
#ubuntu-release 2018-05-05
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: efl [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.20.7-4] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: efl [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.20.7-4] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lttoolbox [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.4.0~r84331-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: event-dance [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: event-dance [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx-qt5 [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-2] (input-methods, kubuntu, ubuntu-qt-packages)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx-qt5 [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-2] (input-methods, kubuntu, ubuntu-qt-packages)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: facter [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: facter [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-click [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [6.7-4] (edubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orcania [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wayland [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.15.0-1] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wayland [i386] (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.15.0-1] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wayland [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.15.0-1] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: suitesparse [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:5.2.0+dfsg-1] (edubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: suitesparse [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:5.2.0+dfsg-1] (edubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wayland [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.15.0-1] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: suitesparse [i386] (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:5.2.0+dfsg-1] (edubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wayland [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.15.0-1] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wayland [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.15.0-1] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: suitesparse [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:5.2.0+dfsg-1] (edubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: suitesparse [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:5.2.0+dfsg-1] (edubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: texlive-bin [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/main) [2018.20180416.47457-2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-hll [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.10.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orcania [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orcania [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: suitesparse [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:5.2.0+dfsg-1] (edubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orcania [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proj [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.0.1-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: texlive-bin [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/main) [2018.20180416.47457-2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: texlive-bin [i386] (cosmic-proposed/main) [2018.20180416.47457-2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-ethtool [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.12-1.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-fuse [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2:0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> wxl: An ISO QA tracker admin has to fix that.
<tsimonq2> I remember doing that for 17.10.1.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: texlive-bin [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [2018.20180416.47457-2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pdal [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qbs [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.11.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: texlive-bin [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/main) [2018.20180416.47457-2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pdal [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-hll [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.10.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-hll [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.10.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-hll [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.10.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pdal [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proj [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.0.1-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proj [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.0.1-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proj [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.0.1-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: texlive-bin [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [2018.20180416.47457-2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyacidobasic [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.18.19+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pypass [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radare2 [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.4.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pygame [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.9.3+dfsg2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pygame [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.9.3+dfsg2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-ethtool [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.12-1.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-fuse [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2:0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-fuse [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2:0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-ethtool [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.12-1.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-jsontest [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openturns [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.10-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-ofxhome [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-ethtool [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.12-1.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-fuse [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2:0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pytest-benchmark [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-ptrace [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gecode [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [6.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gecode [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [6.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qutebrowser [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qbs [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.11.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qbs [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.11.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: starpu [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uhd [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.11.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: volk [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rocksdb [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.11.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x265 [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.7-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.18.19+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radare2 [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.4.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qbs [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.11.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radare2 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.4.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-genmsg [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.5.10-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zfec [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ayatana-indicator-notifications [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: detachtty [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [11.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ccextractor [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.86+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: deepin-screen-recorder [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.7.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gobuster [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: itcl4 [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.1.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gitaly [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.96.1+debian-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-gogottrpc [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180205.d452837-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bali-phy [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.0.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: iwd [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmediawiki [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.37.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: calligraplan [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:3.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: maffilter [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.3.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kiwisolver [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nbdkit [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osmo-fl2k [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.0+20180423git9e79bde-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openturns [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.10-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radare2 [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.4.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.7 [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.7.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgl-ddl-deploy [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: playerctl [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: peek [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ppx-derivers [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plasma-gmailfeed [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: process-cpp [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-cmarkgfm [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: horizon-eda [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.20180331-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-impute [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.54.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-bdsmatrix [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.3-3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-fts [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.9.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtmpris [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-eipack [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1-7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-pcamethods [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.70.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-gee [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.13-19-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rwave [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.4-8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-libcoin [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-wavethresh [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.6.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: razercfg [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.39+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-waveslim [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.7.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-webutils [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-fast-blank [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xcwd [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0~1.gbp3f0728b-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vnlog [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: snapcast [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.13.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wal2json [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: verdigris [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xfce4-sntray-plugin [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mldemos [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.5.1+git.1.ee5d11f-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fw4spl [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [14.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sphinxbase [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.8+5prealpha+1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: saods9 [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [7.6+repack-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sphinxbase [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.8+5prealpha+1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: recoll [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.24.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: iptables-netflow [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcookie-baker-xs-perl [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.09-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sent [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: only [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tini [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.18.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zodbpickle [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php7.1 [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [7.1.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: htseq [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sphinxbase [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.8+5prealpha+1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rocksdb [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.11.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hypre [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.14.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hypre [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.14.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wesnoth-1.14 [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:1.14.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rocksdb [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.11.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: virtualenv-clone [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wokkel [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [18.0.0~rc4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: volk [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: volk [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x2goserver [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.1.0.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xlwt [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knot-resolver [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yasnippet-snippets [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x265 [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.7-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x265 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.7-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ayatana-indicator-notifications [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: btrfsmaintenance [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: char-menu-el [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: detachtty [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [11.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zfec [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ayatana-indicator-notifications [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: desktop-autoloader [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zfec [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ccextractor [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.86+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knot-resolver [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: blogilo [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4:17.08.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: detachtty [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [11.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dkimpy-milter [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.9.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: flatlatex [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fuzzysort [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gobuster [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-aead-poly1305 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170715.6cf43fd-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: volk [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: deps [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.13-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: elpy [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.20.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gobuster [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-containerd-btrfs [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20171005.72c0a35-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dh-fortran-mod [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-a8m-tree [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20171213.cf42b1e-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: funny-manpages [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bali-phy [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.0.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: deepin-screen-recorder [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.7.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dired-rsync [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-gitaly-proto [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.89.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-containerd-console [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170925.84eeaae-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-containerd-typeurl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170912.f694355-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-dropbox-dropbox-sdk-go-unofficial [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.0.0+git20180119.f0b3f3d-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-git-lfs-wildmatch [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180219.8a05186-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-influxdata-influxql [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180330.145e067-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-jedisct1-go-clocksmith [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180307.c35da9b-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ccextractor [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.86+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gitaly [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.96.1+debian-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-containerd-fifo [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170714.fbfb6a1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-facebookgo-atomicfile [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20151019.2de1f20-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-jedisct1-dlog [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.3+git20180206.52c32ac-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-karrick-goswarm [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-nlopes-slack [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-patrickmn-go-cache [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-vividcortex-godaemon [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20150910.3d9f6e0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rocksdb [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.11.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: deepin-screen-recorder [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.7.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-dimchansky-utfbom [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170328.6c6132f-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-jedisct1-go-minisign [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180113.f404c07-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-okzk-sdnotify [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160804.ed8ca10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-ymomoi-goval-parser [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170813.0.0a0be1d-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-aead-chacha20 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180214.c8d2937-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-marstr-collection [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.3.3+git20171004.e631537-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-go-errors-errors [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-rcrowley-go-metrics [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180125.8732c61-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gitaly [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.96.1+debian-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-labstack-echo.v2 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-sahilm-fuzzy [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0.3+git20171025.a154b19-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-xi2-xz [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20171230.48954b6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-gogottrpc [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180205.d452837-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-pault-go-blobstore [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180314.d6d187c-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: iwd [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ledger-wallets-udev [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtelephony-asterisk-ami-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.006-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-djherbis-times [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1+git20170215.d25002f-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-sevlyar-go-daemon [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.3+git20180305.32749a7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-gopkg-libgit2-git2go.v26 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.26+git20170903.0.eb0bf21-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jheatchart [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-labstack-echo.v3 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: itcl4 [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.1.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-zyedidia-glob [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170209.dd4023a-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libobject-forkaware-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.005-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bali-phy [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.0.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: calligraplan [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:3.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: flif [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-gogottrpc [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180205.d452837-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: itcl4 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.1.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kiwisolver [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmediawiki [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.37.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-moses [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.6.1+git20170613-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: maffilter [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.3.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: maven-cache-cleanup [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: blogilo [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4:17.08.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: flif [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: iwd [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libspreadsheet-parsexlsx-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.27-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: magic-wormhole-transit-relay [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: moment-timezone.js [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.5.16+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python3.5 [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.5.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: calligraplan [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:3.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmediawiki [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.37.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mlbstreamer [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x265 [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.7-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: highwayhash [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0~20180209-g14dedec-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osmo-fl2k [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.0+20180423git9e79bde-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: maffilter [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.3.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cloudcompare [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.9.1+git20180223-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kiwisolver [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osmo-fl2k [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.0+20180423git9e79bde-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: persepolis [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgl-ddl-deploy [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plasma-gmailfeed [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: playerctl [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ppx-derivers [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: puppet-module-ceph [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: puppet-module-joshuabaird-ipaclient [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cloudcompare [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.9.1+git20180223-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pcre2el [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pip-requirements-el [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ppx-derivers [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: puppet-module-cloudkitty [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: puppet-module-puppet-archive [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-cerberus [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-mastodon [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyzabbix [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.7.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kopano-webapp-plugin-files [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.1.2+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: playerctl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: puppet-module-openstack-extras [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [12.3.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-cmarkgfm [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgl-ddl-deploy [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-ajpy [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: process-cpp [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-memoize [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcdk5 [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.0.20180306-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: peek [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plasma-gmailfeed [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-async-generator [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.9-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-h11 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-plaster [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtmpris [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-impute [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.54.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-pcamethods [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.70.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-bdsmatrix [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.3-3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcdk5 [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.0.20180306-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: process-cpp [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-num2words [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.5.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-impute [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.54.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-bdsmatrix [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.3-3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-eipack [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1-7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-fauxpas [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-gee [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.13-19-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-ggsci [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-mlmetrics [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: peek [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-raccoon [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.1.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-bigmemory.sri [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-fts [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.9.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-libcoin [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-plotmo [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.3.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-pvclust [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.0-0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rwave [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.4-8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-spdata [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.2.8.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-webutils [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-cmarkgfm [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-eipack [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1-7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-pbmcapply [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rwave [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.4-8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-tinytex [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-batch-loader [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-pcamethods [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.70.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-prettyr [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: razercfg [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.39+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-gee [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.13-19-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-snowfall [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.84-6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ayatana-indicator-notifications [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.7 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.7.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtmpris [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-libcoin [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rmarkdown [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.9+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-waveslim [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.7.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-wavethresh [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.6.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-webutils [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: razercfg [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.39+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-enum [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.7.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ccextractor [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.86+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-fts [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.9.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-squarem [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2017.10-1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-wavethresh [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.6.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rebound [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-fast-blank [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-iso8601 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.10.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-sshkey [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-xmlrpc [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tweeny [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2+git20171120.b94ce07-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: horizon-eda [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.20180331-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-waveslim [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.7.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-factory-bot [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.8.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-pathutil [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.16.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: snapcast [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.13.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: verdigris [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vnlog [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wal2json [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xcwd [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0~1.gbp3f0728b-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xfce4-sntray-plugin [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-mockr [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-fast-blank [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: typedload [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vnlog [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xcwd [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0~1.gbp3f0728b-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-zeligchoice [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.9-6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: verdigris [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zfec [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-tomlrb [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wal2json [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: detachtty [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [11.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gobuster [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: highwayhash [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0~20180209-g14dedec-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: snapcast [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.13.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gitaly [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.96.1+debian-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: itcl4 [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.1.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-gogottrpc [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180205.d452837-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: calligraplan [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:3.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kiwisolver [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: maffilter [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.3.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xfce4-sntray-plugin [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: iwd [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osmo-fl2k [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.0+20180423git9e79bde-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmediawiki [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.37.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apertium-streamparser [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: iptables-netflow [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcookie-baker-xs-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.09-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nbdkit [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: oclgrind [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [18.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgl-ddl-deploy [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: playerctl [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: saods9 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [7.6+repack-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: flask-babelex [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdeclare-constraints-simple-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.03-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: peek [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ppx-derivers [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: iptables-netflow [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plasma-gmailfeed [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: oclgrind [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [18.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: saods9 [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [7.6+repack-1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> anyone else seeing syncpackage hang while trying to talk to the lp librarian?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: horizon-eda [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.20180331-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcookie-baker-xs-perl [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.09-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmath-random-secure-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.080001-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnet-server-ss-prefork-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.05-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libstatistics-contingency-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.09-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mldemos [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.5.1+git.1.ee5d11f-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-split-string [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: only [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: process-cpp [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-datrie [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbusiness-isin-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.20-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmoosex-singlearg-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.04-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtest-hexstring-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.03-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: only [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-cmarkgfm [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-test-server [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0.27-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-urwid-utils [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-pcamethods [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.70.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sent [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sphinxtesters [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfcgi-client-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.08-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-p-is-promise [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-orderedattrdict [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-impute [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.54.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: social-auth-core [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tini [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.18.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zodbpickle [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsisimai-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.22.5+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-ua-parser [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.7.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tini [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.18.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pass-otp [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uap-core [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [20180219-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: recoll [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.24.0-1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> n/m, seems to be a problem specific to my local network connection
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libplist (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.0.0-2ubuntu1 => 2.0.0-3] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jemalloc (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.6.0-11 => 5.0.1-1] (ubuntustudio) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-bdsmatrix [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.3-3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sent [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-gee [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.13-19-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zodbpickle [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: freeradius (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.0.16+dfsg-1ubuntu3 => 3.0.16+dfsg-3ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-eipack [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1-7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-libcoin [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-fts [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.9.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rwave [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.4-8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fw4spl [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [14.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libonig [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [6.8.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-wavethresh [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.6.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: razercfg [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.39+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-fast-blank [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sqlcl-package [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/multiverse) [0.1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vnlog [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xcwd [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0~1.gbp3f0728b-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libonig [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [6.8.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-webutils [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: snapcast [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.13.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wal2json [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-waveslim [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.7.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: verdigris [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: recoll [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.24.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xfce4-sntray-plugin [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mldemos [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.5.1+git.1.ee5d11f-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: oclgrind [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [18.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mldemos [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.5.1+git.1.ee5d11f-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php7.1 [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [7.1.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: horizon-eda [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.20180331-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgtkada [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [17.0.2017-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libosmocore [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.10.2-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgtkada [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [17.0.2017-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: saods9 [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [7.6+repack-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libosmocore [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.10.2-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fw4spl [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [14.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcookie-baker-xs-perl [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.09-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: recoll [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.24.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: iptables-netflow [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php7.1 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [7.1.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: only [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sent [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zodbpickle [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php7.1 [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [7.1.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tini [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.18.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openturns [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.10-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wesnoth-1.14 [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:1.14.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: maildir-utils [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: maildir-utils [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simpleitk [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-torch-cutorch [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/multiverse) [0~20170911-g5e9d86c-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.32.5+18.04 => 2.32.6+18.10ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python3.5 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.5.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.18.19+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proftpd-mod-counter [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proftpd-mod-counter [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proftpd-mod-counter [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-datrie [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proftpd-mod-counter [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-datrie [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nvidia-cuda-toolkit (cosmic-proposed/multiverse) [9.1.85-3ubuntu2 => 9.1.85-4] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python3.5 [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.5.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-emmeans [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: r-cran-igraph (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-2ubuntu3 => 1.2.1-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: r-cran-tibble (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4.1-1ubuntu1 => 1.4.2-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: r-cran-coin (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2-1-1ubuntu1 => 1.2-2-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.18.19+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: deepnano (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0+20160706-1ubuntu1 => 0.0+git20170813.e8a621e-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: r-bioc-biocgenerics (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.24.0-1ubuntu2 => 0.26.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tomcat8.0 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [8.0.46-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sphinx-gallery (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.13-1ubuntu1 => 0.1.13-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qliss3d (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4-3ubuntu1 => 1.4-4] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wesnoth-1.14 [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:1.14.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libclass-xsaccessor-perl (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.19-2build8 => 1.19-2build9] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdevel-cover-perl (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.29-1 => 1.29-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcommon-sense-perl (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.74-2build2 => 3.74-2build3] (kubuntu, mythbuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libpar-packer-perl (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.043-1 => 1.043-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libclass-xsaccessor-perl [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.19-2build9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdevel-cover-perl [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.29-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcommon-sense-perl [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.74-2build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libpar-packer-perl [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.043-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simpleitk [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted texlive-bin [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2018.20180416.47457-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted texlive-bin [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [2018.20180416.47457-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted texlive-bin [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [2018.20180416.47457-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted texlive-bin [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [2018.20180416.47457-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wesnoth-1.14 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:1.14.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted texlive-bin [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [2018.20180416.47457-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted texlive-bin [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [2018.20180416.47457-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qbs [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.11.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python3.5 [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.5.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fw4spl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [14.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orcania [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orcania [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-torch-cutorch [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/multiverse) [0~20170911-g5e9d86c-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pdal [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pdal [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-hll [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.10.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-hll [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.10.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proj [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.0.1-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proj [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.0.1-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected python3.5 [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [3.5.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-gitaly-proto [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.89.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected python3.5 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [3.5.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected python3.5 [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [3.5.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fw4spl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [14.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fw4spl [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [14.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted horizon-eda [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.20180331-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libbusiness-isin-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.20-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcookie-baker-xs-perl [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.09-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgtkada [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [17.0.2017-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libonig [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [6.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libosmocore [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.10.2-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-torch-cutorch [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0~20170911-g5e9d86c-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted maildir-utils [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fw4spl [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [14.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted iptables-netflow [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [2.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgtkada [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [17.0.2017-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libonig [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [6.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-torch-cutorch [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0~20170911-g5e9d86c-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mldemos [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.5.1+git.1.ee5d11f-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mldemos [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.5.1+git.1.ee5d11f-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted oclgrind [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [18.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted only [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openturns [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.10-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted horizon-eda [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.20180331-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmoosex-singlearg-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.04-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted maildir-utils [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-p-is-promise [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted only [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orcania [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pdal [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php7.1 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [7.1.16-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php7.1 [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [7.1.16-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-hll [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [2.10.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcookie-baker-xs-perl [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.09-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mldemos [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.5.1+git.1.ee5d11f-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orcania [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pdal [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [1.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-hll [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.10.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted proftpd-mod-counter [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.6.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted proftpd-mod-counter [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.6.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted proj [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [5.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-datrie [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-datrie [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libosmocore [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [0.10.2-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pass-otp [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted proftpd-mod-counter [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.6.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted proj [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [5.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-datrie [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-test-server [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0.27-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-urwid-utils [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [2.18.19+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-pcamethods [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.70.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-eipack [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1-7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted only [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted proftpd-mod-counter [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.6.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-orderedattrdict [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.18.19+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-bdsmatrix [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.3-3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-fts [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.9.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-libcoin [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0-1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-waveslim [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.7.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-webutils [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted recoll [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.24.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php7.1 [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [7.1.16-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-ua-parser [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.7.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sent [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simpleitk [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sphinxtesters [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tini [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.18.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tini [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.18.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uap-core [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [20180219-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vnlog [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-impute [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.54.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-fast-blank [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted social-auth-core [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tini [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.18.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted verdigris [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wesnoth-1.14 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1:1.14.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wesnoth-1.14 [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1:1.14.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xfce4-sntray-plugin [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zodbpickle [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ayatana-indicator-notifications [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-wavethresh [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [4.6.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sqlcl-package [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wal2json [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xcwd [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0~1.gbp3f0728b-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zodbpickle [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bali-phy [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.0.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ccextractor [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.86+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: deps [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.13-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: detachtty [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [11.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: detachtty [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [11.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sent [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wesnoth-1.14 [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1:1.14.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bali-phy [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.0.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: deepin-screen-recorder [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.7.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: detachtty [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [11.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dkimpy-milter [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.9.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: flatlatex [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fuzzysort [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gobuster [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gobuster [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tomcat8.0 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [8.0.46-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: blogilo [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4:17.08.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dh-fortran-mod [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: funny-manpages [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gobuster [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-a8m-tree [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20171213.cf42b1e-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-containerd-btrfs [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20171005.72c0a35-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: itcl4 [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.1.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.18.19+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rmarkdown [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.9+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zodbpickle [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: elpy [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.20.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.7 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.7.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-gogottrpc [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180205.d452837-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtmpris [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radare2 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.4.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rocksdb [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.11.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-factory-bot [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.8.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-sshkey [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tweeny [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2+git20171120.b94ce07-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: desktop-autoloader [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-aead-poly1305 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170715.6cf43fd-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wal2json [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zfec [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qbs [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.11.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: volk [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-fast-blank [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xcwd [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0~1.gbp3f0728b-1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> tjaalton, yes, is that a problem?
<LocutusOfBorg> I syncd before cosmic opened
<LocutusOfBorg> but this is just a downloader, so I don't get what is the benefit of changing the versioning
<LocutusOfBorg> so, if you want me to change the versioning just ask
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apertium-streamparser [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [5.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted calligraplan [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1:3.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted detachtty [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [11.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gitaly [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.96.1+debian-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.7 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.7.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted highwayhash [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0~20180209-g14dedec-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted iptables-netflow [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted itcl4 [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [4.1.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kiwisolver [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcdk5 [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [5.0.20180306-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ayatana-indicator-notifications [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted flask-babelex [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.9.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-gogottrpc [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0~git20180205.d452837-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted iptables-netflow [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [2.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcdk5 [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [5.0.20180306-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdeclare-constraints-simple-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.03-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmath-random-secure-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.080001-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnet-server-ss-prefork-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.05-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libstatistics-contingency-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.09-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted maffilter [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.3.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ccextractor [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.86+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted horizon-eda [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.20180331-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcookie-baker-xs-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.09-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmediawiki [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [5.37.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtest-hexstring-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.03-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-split-string [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [4.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted oclgrind [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [18.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted peek [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.3.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted peek [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.3.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plasma-gmailfeed [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gobuster [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfcgi-client-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.08-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nbdkit [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osmo-fl2k [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.0+20180423git9e79bde-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgl-ddl-deploy [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted playerctl [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ppx-derivers [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted process-cpp [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [3.0.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-async-generator [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.9-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-cmarkgfm [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted iwd [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted oclgrind [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [18.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plasma-gmailfeed [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted process-cpp [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [3.0.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-cerberus [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-h11 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-memoize [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-plaster [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyzabbix [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.7.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtmpris [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsisimai-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [4.22.5+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ppx-derivers [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-cmarkgfm [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-num2words [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.5.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtmpris [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-impute [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.54.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-pcamethods [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.70.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-bdsmatrix [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.3-3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-eipack [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1-7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-fauxpas [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted peek [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.3.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-mastodon [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-impute [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.54.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-bdsmatrix [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.3-3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-eipack [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1-7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-fts [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.9.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-gee [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [4.13-19-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-libcoin [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0-1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-tinytex [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-raccoon [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.1.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-gee [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [4.13-19-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-plotmo [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [3.3.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rwave [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.4-8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-squarem [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2017.10-1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-waveslim [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.7.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-wavethresh [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [4.6.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-webutils [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted razercfg [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.39+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rebound [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-bigmemory.sri [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-pvclust [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.0-0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-waveslim [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.7.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-webutils [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted razercfg [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.39+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-enum [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.7.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-fast-blank [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-iso8601 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.10.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-sshkey [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-xmlrpc [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-libcoin [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0-1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-wavethresh [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [4.6.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-batch-loader [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-fast-blank [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-tomlrb [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted saods9 [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [7.6+repack-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted snapcast [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.13.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted typedload [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted verdigris [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vnlog [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-snowfall [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.84-6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-factory-bot [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [4.8.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted saods9 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [7.6+repack-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tweeny [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2+git20171120.b94ce07-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vnlog [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wal2json [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xcwd [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0~1.gbp3f0728b-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xfce4-sntray-plugin [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bali-phy [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.0.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: calligraplan [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:3.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-zeligchoice [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.9-6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted snapcast [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.13.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wal2json [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xfce4-sntray-plugin [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: blogilo [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4:17.08.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chemps2 [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.8.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cmark [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.26.1-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gecode [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [6.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gecode [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [6.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-gogottrpc [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180205.d452837-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-pathutil [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.16.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xcwd [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0~1.gbp3f0728b-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chemps2 [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.8.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: efl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.20.7-4] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-kotakanbe-logrus-prefixed-formatter [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170801.0.75edb2e8-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: htseq [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: htseq [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hypre [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.14.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hypre [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.14.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: iwd [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted verdigris [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cmark [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.26.1-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: highwayhash [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0~20180209-g14dedec-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hypre [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.14.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hypre [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.14.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knot-resolver [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knot-resolver [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcdk5 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.0.20180306-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgtkada [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [17.0.2017-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgtkada [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [17.0.2017-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zfec [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: htseq [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kiwisolver [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lttoolbox [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.4.0~r84331-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: maildir-utils [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mlbstreamer [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osmo-fl2k [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.0+20180423git9e79bde-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python3.5 [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.5.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rocksdb [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.11.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hypre [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.14.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libonig [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [6.8.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: maffilter [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.3.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: moment-timezone.js [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.5.16+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rocksdb [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.11.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: virtualenv-clone [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: volk [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wokkel [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [18.0.0~rc4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x265 [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.7-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xlwt [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcdk5 [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.0.20180306-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: maven-cache-cleanup [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sphinxbase [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.8+5prealpha+1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wesnoth-1.14 [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:1.14.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x2goserver [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.1.0.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zodbpickle [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libspreadsheet-parsexlsx-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.27-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: volk [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yasnippet-snippets [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php7.1 [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [7.1.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x265 [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.7-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bali-phy [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [3.0.3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted blogilo [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [4:17.08.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted calligraplan [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1:3.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cloudcompare [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.9.1+git20180223-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted deepin-screen-recorder [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.7.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dired-rsync [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted flif [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gitaly [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.96.1+debian-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-aead-chacha20 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0~git20180214.c8d2937-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-containerd-fifo [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0~git20170714.fbfb6a1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bali-phy [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [3.0.3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ccextractor [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.86+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted deepin-screen-recorder [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [2.7.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gitaly [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.96.1+debian-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-containerd-console [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0~git20170925.84eeaae-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-dimchansky-utfbom [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0~git20170328.6c6132f-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-dropbox-dropbox-sdk-go-unofficial [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [4.0.0+git20180119.f0b3f3d-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-git-lfs-wildmatch [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0~git20180219.8a05186-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-influxdata-influxql [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0~git20180330.145e067-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-jedisct1-go-clocksmith [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0~git20180307.c35da9b-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted calligraplan [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1:3.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted flif [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-containerd-typeurl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0~git20170912.f694355-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-facebookgo-atomicfile [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0~git20151019.2de1f20-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-jedisct1-dlog [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.3+git20180206.52c32ac-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-karrick-goswarm [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.4.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-labstack-echo.v3 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [3.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-nlopes-slack [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-patrickmn-go-cache [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-sahilm-fuzzy [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0.3+git20171025.a154b19-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cloudcompare [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [2.9.1+git20180223-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-djherbis-times [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.1+git20170215.d25002f-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-jedisct1-go-minisign [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0~git20180113.f404c07-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-marstr-collection [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.3.3+git20171004.e631537-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-rcrowley-go-metrics [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0~git20180125.8732c61-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-vividcortex-godaemon [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0~git20150910.3d9f6e0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-ymomoi-goval-parser [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0~git20170813.0.0a0be1d-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-gogottrpc [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0~git20180205.d452837-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-gopkg-libgit2-git2go.v26 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.26+git20170903.0.eb0bf21-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted highwayhash [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0~20180209-g14dedec-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-gitaly-proto [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.89.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-labstack-echo.v2 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-sevlyar-go-daemon [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.3+git20180305.32749a7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-zyedidia-glob [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0~git20170209.dd4023a-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-pault-go-blobstore [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0~git20180314.d6d187c-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted itcl4 [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [4.1.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted iwd [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kiwisolver [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kopano-webapp-plugin-files [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.1.2+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmediawiki [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [5.37.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-go-errors-errors [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-xi2-xz [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0~git20171230.48954b6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted itcl4 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [4.1.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jheatchart [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ledger-wallets-udev [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libobject-forkaware-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.005-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtelephony-asterisk-ami-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.006-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted maffilter [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.3.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted magic-wormhole-transit-relay [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mlbstreamer [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-okzk-sdnotify [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0~git20160804.ed8ca10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted iwd [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted persepolis [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [3.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plasma-gmailfeed [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ppx-derivers [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted puppet-module-ceph [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted puppet-module-joshuabaird-ipaclient [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-ajpy [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rocksdb [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [5.11.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kiwisolver [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osmo-fl2k [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.0+20180423git9e79bde-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted playerctl [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted puppet-module-cloudkitty [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected python3.5 [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [3.5.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: botan [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.6.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: botan [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.6.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: botan [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.6.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gegl [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (edubuntu, ubuntugnome, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gegl [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (edubuntu, ubuntugnome, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted maffilter [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.3.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted process-cpp [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [3.0.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x265 [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [2.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: botan [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.6.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgl-ddl-deploy [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: botan [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.6.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted puppet-module-openstack-extras [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [12.3.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: botan [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.6.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ayatana-indicator-notifications [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted blogilo [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [4:17.08.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ccextractor [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.86+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted deps [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.13-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted detachtty [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [11.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dh-fortran-mod [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted elpy [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.20.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted funny-manpages [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fw4spl [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [14.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gobuster [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ayatana-indicator-notifications [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted char-menu-el [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted detachtty [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [11.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted flatlatex [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gobuster [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-aead-poly1305 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0~git20170715.6cf43fd-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted horizon-eda [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.20180331-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hypre [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.14.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted iptables-netflow [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [2.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted knot-resolver [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [2.3.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted btrfsmaintenance [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dkimpy-milter [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.9.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-a8m-tree [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0~git20171213.cf42b1e-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted htseq [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.9.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted knot-resolver [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.3.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mldemos [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.5.1+git.1.ee5d11f-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php7.1 [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [7.1.16-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted playerctl [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted process-cpp [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [3.0.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtmpris [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted desktop-autoloader [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-containerd-btrfs [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0~git20171005.72c0a35-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcookie-baker-xs-perl [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.09-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plasma-gmailfeed [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-cmarkgfm [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-pcamethods [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.70.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-eipack [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1-7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-gee [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [4.13-19-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rwave [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [2.4-8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-wavethresh [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [4.6.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fuzzysort [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted only [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-impute [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.54.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-fts [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.9.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-waveslim [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.7.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted razercfg [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.39+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rocksdb [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [5.11.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-fast-blank [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sent [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sphinxbase [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.8+5prealpha+1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hypre [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [2.14.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-bdsmatrix [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.3-3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-webutils [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rocksdb [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [5.11.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted snapcast [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.13.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sphinxbase [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.8+5prealpha+1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted verdigris [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vnlog [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted volk [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wal2json [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ppx-derivers [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted recoll [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.24.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sphinxbase [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.8+5prealpha+1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted virtualenv-clone [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.3.0-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted volk [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wokkel [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [18.0.0~rc4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x265 [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [2.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xcwd [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0~1.gbp3f0728b-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xlwt [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zfec [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-libcoin [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0-1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tini [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.18.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-hll [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.10.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted volk [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orcania [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xfce4-sntray-plugin [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ayatana-indicator-notifications [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted calligraplan [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1:3.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted deepin-screen-recorder [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [2.7.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gecode [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [6.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gitaly [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.96.1+debian-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.7 [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.7.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted itcl4 [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [4.1.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kiwisolver [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted maffilter [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.3.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openturns [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.10-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bali-phy [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [3.0.3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted detachtty [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [11.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gobuster [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted iwd [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nbdkit [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orcania [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orcania [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pdal [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pdal [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgl-ddl-deploy [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ccextractor [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.86+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-gogottrpc [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0~git20180205.d452837-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openturns [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.10-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osmo-fl2k [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.0+20180423git9e79bde-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted peek [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.3.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-hll [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [2.10.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-hll [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [2.10.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted proj [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [5.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted proj [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [5.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pygame [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.9.3+dfsg2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gecode [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [6.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orcania [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-hll [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.10.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted proj [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [5.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyacidobasic [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pypass [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-ethtool [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.12-1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-ethtool [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.12-1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-fuse [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [2:0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-fuse [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [2:0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmediawiki [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [5.37.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-hll [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [2.10.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pygame [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.9.3+dfsg2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-ethtool [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.12-1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-fuse [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [2:0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-ofxhome [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.3.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pytest-benchmark [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [3.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qbs [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.11.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qbs [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.11.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [2.18.19+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pdal [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-ethtool [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.12-1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-jsontest [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qbs [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.11.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [2.18.19+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted radare2 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.4.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted radare2 [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [2.4.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rocksdb [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [5.11.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted starpu [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.4+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted suitesparse [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [1:5.2.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted proj [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [5.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-ptrace [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.9.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qutebrowser [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dlib [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [19.10-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: event-dance [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lttoolbox [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.4.0~r84331-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lttoolbox [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.4.0~r84331-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ncbi-vdb [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.9.0-1+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ngs-sdk [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qbs [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.11.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted volk [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: efl [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.20.7-4] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lttoolbox [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.4.0~r84331-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ncbi-vdb [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.9.0-1+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted asciidoctor [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.5.6.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bibutils [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chemps2 [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.8.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cmark [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.26.1-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dde-qt-dbus-factory [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-genmsg [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.5.10-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libosmocore [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.10.2-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ngs-sdk [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bibutils [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cmark [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [0.26.1-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dlib [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [19.10-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted efl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.20.7-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted efl [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [1.20.7-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted facter [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [3.11.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: asciidoctor [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.5.6.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bamtools [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [2.5.1+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dde-qt-dbus-factory [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted efl [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.20.7-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fcitx-qt5 [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gecode [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [6.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gecode [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [6.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted htseq [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.9.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hypre [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.14.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hypre [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [2.14.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: maildir-utils [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dlib [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [19.10-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonts-monoid [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.61-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-kotakanbe-logrus-prefixed-formatter [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0~git20170801.0.75edb2e8-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hypre [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [2.14.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted knot-resolver [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [2.3.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcdk5 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [5.0.20180306-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcdk5 [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [5.0.20180306-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgtkada [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [17.0.2017-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgtkada [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [17.0.2017-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chemps2 [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [1.8.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gecode [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [6.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted knot-resolver [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.3.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcdk5 [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [5.0.20180306-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgtkada [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [17.0.2017-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libonig [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [6.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libonig [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [6.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libosmocore [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.10.2-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libosmocore [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.10.2-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lttoolbox [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [3.4.0~r84331-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted event-dance [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted knot-resolver [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [2.3.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libonig [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [6.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libosmocore [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.10.2-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtcod [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.6.6+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lttoolbox [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [3.4.0~r84331-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lynkeos.app [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.10+dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted maildir-utils [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted maildir-utils [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ncbi-vdb [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [2.9.0-1+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted htseq [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.9.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libonig [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [6.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lttoolbox [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [3.4.0~r84331-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cmark [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.26.1-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dlib [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [19.10-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dlib [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [19.10-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted efl [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.20.7-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted efl [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.20.7-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted event-dance [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libosmocore [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.10.2-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bamtools [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.5.1+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dde-qt-dbus-factory [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dput-ng [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.19]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted event-dance [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted event-dance [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted facter [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [3.11.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fcitx-qt5 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fcitx-qt5 [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fcitx-qt5 [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted maildir-utils [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dlib [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [19.10-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted event-dance [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted facter [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [3.11.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ganeti [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.16.0~rc2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hypre [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [2.14.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bamtools [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.5.1+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bamtools [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [2.5.1+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bedops [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.4.32+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cmark [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.26.1-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted facter [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [3.11.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcdk5 [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [5.0.20180306-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bamtools [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [2.5.1+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bibutils [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bibutils [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted botan [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted botan [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [2.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted botan [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [2.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted efl [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.20.7-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gecode [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [6.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bibutils [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted botan [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted botan [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [2.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chemps2 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.8.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cmark [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.26.1-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dlib [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [19.10-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gegl [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gegl [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bibutils [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ccnet [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [6.1.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dde-qt-dbus-factory [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gegl [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted http-parser [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted http-parser [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [2.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted http-parser [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [2.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-ethtool [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.12-1.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bamtools [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [2.5.1+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chemps2 [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.8.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gegl [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted http-parser [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [2.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted botan [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [2.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted http-parser [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gegl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted http-parser [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [2.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted deepnano [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0+git20170813.e8a621e-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jemalloc [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [5.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nvidia-cuda-toolkit [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [9.1.85-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted r-bioc-biocgenerics [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [0.26.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted r-cran-igraph [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.32.6+18.10ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted freeradius [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.0.16+dfsg-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qliss3d [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [1.4-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted r-cran-tibble [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [1.4.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libplist [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [2.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sphinx-gallery [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.13-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted r-cran-coin [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2-2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-ethtool [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.12-1.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-fuse [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2:0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-fuse [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2:0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jemalloc [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.0.1-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-cryptol (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.4.0-3 => 2.4.0-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-lambdabot-core (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.1.0.1-1build5 => 5.1.0.1-1build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-readline (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.3.0-7build1 => 1.0.3.0-7build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-wizards (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-7build1 => 1.0.2-7build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-dav (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-3build3 => 1.3.1-3build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-vty (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.16-1build1 => 5.16-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-ncurses (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.2.15-3build2 => 0.2.15-3build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jemalloc [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.0.1-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-wl-pprint-terminfo (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.7.1.4-3build4 => 3.7.1.4-3build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jemalloc [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [5.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-ethtool [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.12-1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-fuse [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [2:0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jemalloc [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [5.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-fuse [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [2:0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-ethtool [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [0.12-1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-cryptol [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.4.0-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-lambdabot-core [source] (cosmic-proposed) [5.1.0.1-1build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-readline [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.3.0-7build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-wizards [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.2-7build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-dav [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.3.1-3build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-vty [source] (cosmic-proposed) [5.16-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-ncurses [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2.15-3build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-wl-pprint-terminfo [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.7.1.4-3build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: googletest [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.8.0-10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: googletest [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.8.0-10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: googletest [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.8.0-10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: uftrace (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.8.2-1 => 0.8.2-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted uftrace [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.8.2-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: googletest [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.8.0-10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lintian (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.5.84ubuntu2 => 2.5.84ubuntu3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: googletest [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.8.0-10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: googletest [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.8.0-10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libosmo-abis [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libosmo-abis [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apertium [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apertium [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-jedisct1-xsecretbox [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180214.88b1956-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libosmo-abis [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: itk4 [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apertium [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: itk4 [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osmo-ggsn [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-bigmemory [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.5.33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: itk4 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-tablib [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.12.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libosmo-abis [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-commonmarker [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.17.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: itk4 [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-torch-nn [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0~20171002-g8726825+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnet-fastcgi-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.14-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-plaster-pastedeploy [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-containerd-go-runc [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180125.4f6e87a-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfcgi-engine-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.22-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osmo-ggsn [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-panwid [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-plm [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.6-6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-commonmarker [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.17.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libauthen-u2f-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.003-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osmo-pcu [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-whatif [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.5-9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osmo-ggsn [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-readme-renderer [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [20.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osmo-ggsn [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-bigmemory [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.5.33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-commonmarker [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.17.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: texext [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osmo-pcu [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-commonmarker [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.17.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-bigmemory [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.5.33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osmo-pcu [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-torch-nn [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0~20171002-g8726825+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gimp [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.10.0-3] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-bigmemory [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.5.33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gimp [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.10.0-3] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lintian [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.5.84ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gimp [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [2.10.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-containerd-go-runc [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0~git20180125.4f6e87a-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libauthen-u2f-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.003-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnet-fastcgi-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.14-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-torch-nn [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0~20171002-g8726825+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osmo-ggsn [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osmo-ggsn [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osmo-pcu [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-panwid [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-readme-renderer [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [20.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gimp [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [2.10.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfcgi-engine-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.22-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-torch-nn [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0~20171002-g8726825+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osmo-pcu [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-plaster-pastedeploy [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-bigmemory [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [4.5.33-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-bigmemory [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [4.5.33-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-plm [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.6-6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-commonmarker [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.17.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-commonmarker [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.17.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted itk4 [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [4.1.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osmo-ggsn [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-tablib [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.12.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-bigmemory [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [4.5.33-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-commonmarker [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.17.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libosmo-abis [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-bigmemory [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [4.5.33-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted texext [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osmo-pcu [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-whatif [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.5-9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apertium [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [3.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apertium [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [3.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted googletest [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.8.0-10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted googletest [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [1.8.0-10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted googletest [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.8.0-10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted itk4 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [4.1.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted itk4 [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [4.1.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libosmo-abis [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osmo-ggsn [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apertium [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apertium [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [3.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted googletest [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.8.0-10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted googletest [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.8.0-10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libosmo-abis [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-commonmarker [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.17.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-jedisct1-xsecretbox [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0~git20180214.88b1956-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted itk4 [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [4.1.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted googletest [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.8.0-10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libosmo-abis [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gimp [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.10.0-3] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apertium [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [3.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gimp [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [2.10.0-3]
<doko> removing some packages again, and blacklisting: openjdk-10, openjdk-11, python3.5 php7.1
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gimp [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.10.0-3] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.8.4+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gimp [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.10.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted petsc [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [3.8.4+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.8.4+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted petsc [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [3.8.4+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ocrmypdf (cosmic-proposed/universe) [6.1.2-1ubuntu1 => 6.1.2-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.8.4+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apertium-separable [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.2.0~r84328-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libosmo-netif [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apertium-separable [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.2.0~r84328-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libosmo-netif [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apertium-separable [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.2.0~r84328-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libauthen-u2f-tester-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.03-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libosmo-netif [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-torch-nngraph [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0~20170208-g3ed3b9b-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apertium-separable [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.2.0~r84328-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libosmo-netif [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnet-async-fastcgi-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.25-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ocrmypdf [source] (cosmic-proposed) [6.1.2-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apertium-separable [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2.0~r84328-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apertium-separable [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2.0~r84328-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libauthen-u2f-tester-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.03-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libosmo-netif [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libosmo-netif [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-torch-nngraph [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0~20170208-g3ed3b9b-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apertium-separable [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2.0~r84328-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnet-async-fastcgi-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.25-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libosmo-netif [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apertium-separable [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2.0~r84328-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted petsc [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [3.8.4+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libosmo-netif [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slepc [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.8.3+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slepc [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [3.8.3+dfsg1-1]
<acheronuk> slangasek infinity: we have in proposed libwayland-dev Breaks: libegl1-mesa-dev (<< 18.0.0-1), but mesa in cosmic is still 18.0.0~rc5-1ubuntu1
<acheronuk> breaks build deps oif some things, so wonder if wayland 1.15.0-1 got prematurely synced?
<acheronuk> *of
<acheronuk> in fact.....
<doko> no, mesa needs a merge
<acheronuk> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<acheronuk>  qtbase5-dev : Depends: libgles2-mesa-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<acheronuk>                         libgles2-dev but it is not installable
<acheronuk> well, obviously, but they should be done together with thsoe breaks, otherwise nothing Qt builds until it is
<jbicha> it's ok, the autopkgtest queue will be full for a while anyway :)
<acheronuk> not ok as building against proposed is broken
<jbicha> right, but I don't think it's an urgent problem
<tsimonq2> It is absolutely an urgent problem if the autosyncer goes back on.
<tsimonq2> We'll have a good chunk of depwaits that then /all/ need to be retried...
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: not depwaits. fails from what I've seen
<tsimonq2> Oh jeez.
<tsimonq2> Even worse.
<tsimonq2> infinity, slangasek, doko, tjaalton: Please, someone do that mesa merge.
<acheronuk> not just Qt actually. gnome-photos 3.28.0-2 just failed to build for same reason
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-photos/3.28.0-2/+build/14829710
<tsimonq2> jbicha: So now does it carry urgency? :)
<acheronuk> or get rid of wayland with the broken breaks from proposed?
<acheronuk> s/broken/premature
<tsimonq2> Perhaps.
<doko> dude, it's weekend. feel free to do the merge yourself
<tsimonq2> I'm AFK for the weekebs.
<tsimonq2> *weekend
<tsimonq2> I guess we'll see on Monday then...
<LocutusOfBorg> nope, I see some changes that probably needs more thinking before a mesa merge
<LocutusOfBorg> e.g. "Revert dropping libwayland-egl-mesa for now, until the wayland FFE"
<LocutusOfBorg> we should probably revert the revert now
<LocutusOfBorg> but meh, I don't want to break the archive on saturday :p
<LocutusOfBorg> I might upload in my ppa if anybody is interested
<tjaalton> tsimonq2: on a weekend?
<tjaalton> ah, echo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libosmo-sccp [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libosmo-sccp [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osmo-hlr [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libosmo-sccp [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osmo-hlr [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osmo-hlr [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osmo-mgw [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osmo-mgw [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osmo-mgw [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osmo-mgw [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osmo-hlr [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libosmo-sccp [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slepc [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.8.3+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> tjaalton, will you do mesa please?
<acheronuk> [17:42] <tjaalton> acheronuk: yep, I'll merge 18.0.2
<acheronuk> [17:42] <tjaalton> on monday ;)
<LocutusOfBorg> oops :)
<acheronuk> LocutusOfBorg: from -devel ^^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libosmo-sccp [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.8.1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libosmo-sccp [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.8.1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osmo-hlr [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osmo-hlr [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osmo-mgw [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osmo-mgw [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slepc [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [3.8.3+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libosmo-sccp [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.8.1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osmo-hlr [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osmo-mgw [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libosmo-sccp [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.8.1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osmo-mgw [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osmo-hlr [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.0-3]
<tjaalton> LocutusOfBorg: oh well
<tjaalton> I'll grab another beer..
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: command-not-found (bionic-proposed/main) [18.04.4 => 18.04.5] (core)
<tjaalton> uh
<tjaalton> why does debuild need '-sa' on ubuntu but not debian
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mesa (cosmic-proposed/main) [18.0.0~rc5-1ubuntu1 => 18.0.2-2ubuntu1] (core, xorg)
<tjaalton> there you go
<tjaalton> acheronuk, tsimonq2, LocutusOfBorg ^
<acheronuk> tjaalton: oooh. thank you. hope did not spoil you enjoying the beer :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mesa [source] (cosmic-proposed) [18.0.2-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: meta-torch-core-free [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfcgi-async-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.22-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: meta-torch-core-free [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osmo-iuh [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osmo-iuh [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osmo-iuh [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfcgi-async-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.22-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted meta-torch-core-free [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osmo-iuh [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted meta-torch-core-free [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osmo-iuh [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osmo-iuh [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-brick (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.18-1 => 0.18-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-hopenpgp-tools (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.20-1 => 0.20-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-lambdabot-misc-plugins (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.1.0.1-1build4 => 5.1.0.1-1build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-hledger (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2-1build3 => 1.2-1build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-lambdabot-novelty-plugins (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.1.0.1-1build4 => 5.1.0.1-1build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-lambdabot-irc-plugins (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.1.0.1-1build4 => 5.1.0.1-1build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-lambdabot-reference-plugins (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.1.0.1-1build4 => 5.1.0.1-1build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-yi-frontend-vty (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.14.1-1 => 0.14.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-lambdabot-social-plugins (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.1.0.1-1build4 => 5.1.0.1-1build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: meta-torch-core-free [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-brick [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.18-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-hopenpgp-tools [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.20-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-lambdabot-misc-plugins [source] (cosmic-proposed) [5.1.0.1-1build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-lambdabot-reference-plugins [source] (cosmic-proposed) [5.1.0.1-1build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-yi-frontend-vty [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.14.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-hledger [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2-1build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-lambdabot-novelty-plugins [source] (cosmic-proposed) [5.1.0.1-1build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted meta-torch-core-free [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-lambdabot-irc-plugins [source] (cosmic-proposed) [5.1.0.1-1build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-lambdabot-social-plugins [source] (cosmic-proposed) [5.1.0.1-1build5]
<tjaalton> acheronuk: not at all, gave an excuse to have one
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: r-cran-rsqlite (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.0-2ubuntu1 => 2.1.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
#ubuntu-release 2018-05-06
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: deepin-music [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.1.8.1+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: deepin-music [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.1.8.1+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: deepin-music [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.1.8.1+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gap-autodoc [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2017.09.08-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: e17 [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.22.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libio-stream-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: e17 [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.22.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: e17 [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.22.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: e17 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.22.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: e17 [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.22.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: e17 [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.22.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ssh-tools [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted r-cran-rsqlite [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted deepin-music [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [3.1.8.1+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted deepin-music [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [3.1.8.1+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted e17 [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.22.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted e17 [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.22.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted e17 [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.22.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libio-stream-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted deepin-music [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [3.1.8.1+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted e17 [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [0.22.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gap-autodoc [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2017.09.08-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted e17 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.22.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ssh-tools [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted e17 [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.22.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-hledger-ui (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2-1 => 1.2-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-hledger-web (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2-1 => 1.2-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openjdk-lts (cosmic-proposed/main) [10.0.1+10-3ubuntu1 => 10.0.1+10-4ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openjdk-lts [source] (cosmic-proposed) [10.0.1+10-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-hledger-ui [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-hledger-web [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: r-cran-withr (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1ubuntu3 => 2.1.2-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vdr-plugin-games (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.6.3-46ubuntu1 => 0.6.3-46ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gr-gsm (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.41.2-2 => 0.41.2-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openggsn (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.92-2 => 0.92-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openbsc (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2 => 1.0.0-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: osmo-bts (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1 => 0.7.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gr-gsm [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.41.2-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openggsn [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.92-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted r-cran-withr [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [2.1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openbsc [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.0-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vdr-plugin-games [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.6.3-46ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted osmo-bts [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.7.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: proftpd-mod-autohost (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4-2 => 0.4-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: proftpd-mod-clamav (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.14~rc2-1build2 => 0.14~rc2-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: proftpd-mod-tar (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-2 => 0.3.3-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: proftpd-mod-case (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.7+git73896501cf-1 => 0.7+git73896501cf-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: proftpd-mod-vroot (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.9.4-2 => 0.9.4-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: proftpd-mod-dnsbl (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-4build3 => 0.1.5-4build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted proftpd-mod-autohost [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted proftpd-mod-clamav [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.14~rc2-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted proftpd-mod-tar [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.3.3-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted proftpd-mod-case [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.7+git73896501cf-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted proftpd-mod-vroot [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.9.4-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted proftpd-mod-dnsbl [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.5-4build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dune-grid-glue (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.6~20180130-1 => 2.6~20180130-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dune-pdelab (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.6~20180302-1 => 2.6~20180302-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dune-grid (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.6.0-1 => 2.6.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dune-grid-glue [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.6~20180130-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dune-pdelab [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.6~20180302-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dune-grid [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.6.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: glewlwyd (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-1 => 1.3.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ulfius (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.2.4-1 => 2.2.4-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hoel (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-1 => 1.3.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: yder (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.3.3-2 => 1.3.3-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted glewlwyd [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.3.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ulfius [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.2.4-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hoel [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.3.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted yder [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.3.3-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: llvm-toolchain-3.7 (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:3.7.1-5ubuntu3 => 1:3.7.1-5ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted llvm-toolchain-3.7 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:3.7.1-5ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfcgi-ev-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfcgi-ev-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bpfcc (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-5ubuntu1 => 0.5.0-5ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bpfcc [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.5.0-5ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnuradio [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.7.12.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mmdb [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mmdb [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mmdb [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mmdb [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mmdb [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mmdb [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: biboumi (cosmic-proposed/universe) [7.2-2 => 7.2-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtcreator (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.6.0-3 => 4.6.0-3build1] (qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: edbus (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.7.10-1ubuntu2 => 1.7.10-1ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: elementary (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.8.5-2 => 1.8.5-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: terminology (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-3 => 1.1.1-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: intone (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.77+git20120308-1build3 => 0.77+git20120308-1build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted biboumi [source] (cosmic-proposed) [7.2-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted elementary [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.8.5-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtcreator [source] (cosmic-proposed) [4.6.0-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted edbus [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.7.10-1ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted terminology [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.1.1-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted intone [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.77+git20120308-1build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-7 (cosmic-proposed/main) [7.3.0-17ubuntu1 => 7.3.0-18ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-7 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [7.3.0-18ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-7 (cosmic-proposed/main) [7.3.0-17ubuntu1 => 7.3.0-18ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-7 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [7.3.0-18ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-8 (cosmic-proposed/main) [8.1.0-1ubuntu2 => 8.1.0-1ubuntu3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-8 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [8.1.0-1ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libplack-handler-fcgi-ev-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.01-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnuradio [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [3.7.12.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mmdb [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mmdb [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [2.0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mmdb [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [2.0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libplack-handler-fcgi-ev-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.01-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mmdb [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [2.0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mmdb [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mmdb [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [2.0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: emacs-pdf-tools (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.80-3 => 0.80-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zathura-cb (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.8-2 => 0.1.8-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zathura-pdf-poppler (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.2.9-1 => 0.2.9-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zathura (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.3.9-2 => 0.3.9-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gummi (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.6.6-4 => 0.6.6-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zathura-ps (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.2.6-1 => 0.2.6-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zathura-djvu (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.2.8-1 => 0.2.8-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted emacs-pdf-tools [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.80-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zathura-cb [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.8-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zathura-pdf-poppler [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2.9-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zathura [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.3.9-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gummi [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.6.6-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zathura-ps [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2.6-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zathura-djvu [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2.8-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gr-fosphor [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.7.0.2.7b6b996-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gr-fosphor [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [3.7.0.2.7b6b996-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ssm [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ssm [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ssm [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ssm [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ssm [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ssm [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: parole (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-0ubuntu1 => 1.0.1-1] (ubuntustudio, xubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tumbler (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-0ubuntu1 => 0.2.1-1] (xubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kwallet-pam (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4:5.12.5-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.12.5-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu)
<wxl> where are the mini.iso hashes published at?
<infinity> wxl: In the parent directory.
<infinity> wxl: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic/main/installer-amd64/current/images/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ssm [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ssm [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ssm [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ssm [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ssm [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ssm [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: readline (cosmic-proposed/main) [7.0-4ubuntu1 => 7.0-5] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kwallet-pam [source] (cosmic-proposed) [4:5.12.5-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted readline [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [7.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted parole [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tumbler [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgnatcoll [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [17.0.2017-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgnatcoll [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [17.0.2017-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: starpu-contrib [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/multiverse) [1.2.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: starpu-contrib [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/multiverse) [1.2.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgnatcoll [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [17.0.2017-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted starpu-contrib [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.4+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgnatcoll [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [17.0.2017-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted starpu-contrib [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.4+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgnatcoll [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [17.0.2017-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgnatcoll [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [17.0.2017-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgnatcoll [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [17.0.2017-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgnatcoll [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [17.0.2017-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-pault-go-archive [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180223.29fe7b6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-pault-go-archive [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0~git20180223.29fe7b6-1]
 * tsimonq2 wonders when things will be finalized so we don't have to listen to the bot. ;)
<valorie> poor thing, progress is sooooo noisy!
<wxl> how does the whole minimal-install thing work for flavors? cuz i don't think it's working for lubuntu, at least not in an expected way
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nftables [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.8.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nftables [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.8.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nftables [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.8.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nftables [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.8.4-1] (no packageset)
<infinity> wxl: It does exactly nothing unless your livefs build spits out a manifest-minimal-remove file like so: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/cosmic/ubuntu/+build/131330
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nftables [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.8.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nftables [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.8.4-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2019-04-29
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-9-cross-ports [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [3ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-9-cross [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [4ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rdma-core (disco-proposed/main) [22.1-1 => 22.1-1ubuntu0.1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<vorlon> xnox: I bisected the busybox s390x problem down to an upstream fix of setjmp/longjmp handling... so...
<vorlon> xnox: perhaps this is a glibc 2.29 issue
<vorlon> xnox: the same binary returns the expected error on cosmic, instead of the failing one it returns on eoan.
<tjaalton> infinity: hey, for 18.04.3 X stack I've uploaded an update to meson some weeks ago, it adds support for newer llvm's (assuming their naming will stay the same until llvm-10 in 20.04), needed for the mesa build
<tjaalton> meson keeps a hard-coded list of llvm-config-* binary names, apparently that's the best they can do for now
<infinity> How pleasant.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted meson [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.45.1-2ubuntu0.18.04.1]
<tjaalton> ta
<tjaalton> the mesa update has been on x-updates ppa for a few weeks now, noone complained so far
<tjaalton> I'll upload the rest to the queue later this week
<infinity> Shiny.
<acheronuk> if anyone is about who can kill off uneeded and hanging running autopkgtests, then marble triggered by kparts/5.57.0-0ubuntu1 can be ditched
<infinity> tjaalton: Feel free to poke me privately as HWE stack stuff trickles in, I might not notice backscroll or pick up on it in the queue.
<tjaalton> infinity: sure
<xnox> vorlon, fun
<smb> sil2100, could you review and maybe accept the xenial/ubuntu-fan in unapproved for me? it would help to get iproute2 out
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1012.14] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1012.14]
<sil2100> smb: sure o/
 * sil2100 just got back from afk
<sil2100> smb: oh, just ADT fixes?
<smb> sil2100, yeah and just ignoring stderr too
<smb> but somehow systemd in xenial started to emit to stderr which broke lxd test of fan which keeps the sru to iproute to finish
<smb> keeps from finishing
<sil2100> smb: approved
<smb> thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-fan [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.12.8~16.04.3]
<ddstreet> is there still some problem with the arm64 autopkgtests?  mariadb-10.1 cosmic appears to be consistently timing out during autopkgtests on arm64
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unattended-upgrades (xenial-proposed/main) [1.1ubuntu1.18.04.7~16.04.2 => 1.1ubuntu1.18.04.7~16.04.3] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unattended-upgrades (bionic-proposed/main) [1.1ubuntu1.18.04.10 => 1.1ubuntu1.18.04.11] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<rbalint> sil2100, could you please approve the latest round of the u-u fixes? ^
<sil2100> rbalint: sure, let me take a look after lunch
<slashd> sil2100, can you accept the upload of 'ceph' in bionic ? LP #1822872 and look if you could release 'horizon' in cosmic ?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1822872 in ceph (Ubuntu Bionic) "Bionic: Luminous radosgw incompatible with libssl1.1" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1822872
<Laney> ddstreet: don't think so, any reason it's not a problem in the package?
<slashd> sahid, ^^^
<ddstreet> Laney failing msg: autopkgtest [04:56:50]: ERROR: testbed failure: timed out on command "env DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive APT_LISTBUGS_FRONTEND=none APT_LISTCHANGES_FRONTEND=none /bin/sh -ec /usr/bin/eatmydata apt-get install --assume-yes --fix-broken -o APT::Status-Fd=3 -o APT::Install-Recommends=False -o Dpkg::Options::=--force-confnew -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true 3>&2 2>&1" (kind: install)
<Laney> yes?
<Laney> the last thing it does is start configuring mariadb-server-10.1
<ddstreet> you're saying there is a problem with the pkg where it hangs during apt install, only on amd64?
<ddstreet> er, arm64
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-apt (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.7.0 => 1.7.1] (core)
<Laney> I'm saying I would start by looking there, rather than blaming the infrastructure
<Laney> did you try to reproduce?
<ddstreet> i dont have arm64
<ddstreet> and arm *was* having serious trouble last week
<Laney> not arm64 in particular, and not problems that looked like this
<Laney> if you retry it, I'll get you a process list when it's hanging if you like
<ddstreet> ok retry just now submitted
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1031.33] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [5.0.0-1005.5] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oem [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1037.42] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1012.14~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1031.33]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (disco-proposed) [5.0.0-1005.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1037.42]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-1012.14~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-apt (bionic-proposed/main) [1.6.3ubuntu1 => 1.6.4] (core)
<ahasenack> hi release team, could you please drop this xenial sru since there as been no verification done yet, and it's blocking other more urgent srus? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sssd/+bug/1722936
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1722936 in sssd (Ubuntu Xenial) "sssd hbac rule applicaton for AD users is inconsistent" [Low,Fix committed]
<ahasenack> *has been
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-apt (xenial-proposed/main) [1.1.0~beta1ubuntu0.16.04.3 => 1.1.0~beta1ubuntu0.16.04.4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: openjdk-8 (disco-updates/primary) [8u212-b01-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openjdk-8 [sync] (disco-updates) [8u212-b01-1]
<Laney> going out to lunch
<Laney> juliank: can you keep an eye on /tmp/autopkgtest-work.3fima0as/out/log and grab a process dump and maybe an strace when it hangs please?
<Laney> is copying atm
<juliank> hmm I'm about to go out too
<Laney> sil2100: ????
<juliank> But I guess I'm back soon enough to catch it?
<juliank> What's the timeout like?
<Laney> looks like it hangs in the postinst to me
<Laney> so when you see configuring mariadb-server-10.1
<Laney> it's 10.44.46.242
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nfs-utils (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:1.3.4-2.2ubuntu3.1 => 1:1.3.4-2.2ubuntu3.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nfs-utils (bionic-proposed/main) [1:1.3.4-2.1ubuntu5.1 => 1:1.3.4-2.1ubuntu5.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nfs-utils (xenial-proposed/main) [1:1.2.8-9ubuntu12.1 => 1:1.2.8-9ubuntu12.2] (core)
<juliank> So, I'm going out now, it's been running tar -c on the source tree for an hour now; I guess it will be around in 20 mins still
<juliank> log is still at autopkgtest [11:58:24]: build not needed
<Laney> we're there
<Laney> ddstreet: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6h7xtHZkvZ/
<Laney> absolutely nothing interesting in journal or strace
<ddstreet> looks like it's calling mysql_install_db, from the ps output it's not possible to tell if that's actually stuck, or doing normal work
<ddstreet> maybe arm64 needs longer timeouts set?
<Laney> nothing happening in strace
<Laney> maybe you want to grab access to an arm64 machine?
<ddstreet> i'll see what i can do
<ddstreet> i'm not provided access to all the fun foundations/server machines :)
<ddstreet> but i'll spin up a arm64 emulated guest, see how that does
<Laney> ahhhh someone like xnox can probably help you :>
<ddstreet> help me get access?  or spin up a guest?
<Laney> the first one
<ddstreet> xnox hi, if you can get me access to arm64 (and/or more special arch boxes for later work) that would be great
<xnox> ddstreet, can you try $ ssh ubuntu@10.229.86.74 ?
<xnox> needs vpn, and the right groups. if vpn is up and doesn't work, will need an rt ticket
<xnox> ddstreet, that's just a maas instance, which is like on a weekly release. cause i have access to maas =)
<ddstreet> no response, i likely don't have access to the lab it's in
<ddstreet> well, you have access to maas, plus virt or hw arm64 setup :)
<xnox> =(
<ddstreet> xnox i'll set up arm64 on our maas lab
<ddstreet> been meaning to anyway
<xnox> whats the bug anyway?
<xnox> mysql no instally?
<xnox> or mysql autopkgtests sad/
<xnox> question to the server team?
<ddstreet> xnox sorry, had to jump to another channel for a minute
<ddstreet> it's the autopkgtests for mariadb-10.1 in cosmic
<ddstreet> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/m/mariadb-10.1/cosmic/arm64
<ddstreet> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/d/dbconfig-common/cosmic/arm64
<ddstreet> and http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/s/slurm-llnl/cosmic/arm64
<ddstreet> all fail waiting for mariadb-server-10.1 to install, but only on arm64, and only for cosmic...bionic doesn't fail
<juliank> Laney, ddstreet I hacked gdb in on that machine, and the backtrace seems to say it's waiting for a lock
<juliank> maybe it's deadlocking somewhere
<ddstreet> interesting
<juliank> in libjemalloc2
<juliank> and yes, I did patch jemalloc2 out a while ago on some archs
<juliank> Build without jemalloc on arm64 to hopefully fix hanging tests (they seem
<juliank>     to be hanging in locks taken by jemalloc)
<Laney> thx
<juliank> seems like somebody force-synced that delta away
<ddstreet> juliank so that's a patch to mariadb?
<juliank> It's disabling the build-dep on jemalloc for arm64 like for other archs it's disabled on
<Laney>  Deleted in cosmic-proposed on 2018-07-07 (Reason: didn't fix arm64 build; unclear why this was ever uploade...)
<Laney> :D
<juliank> Laney: there was a bug in that upload fixed in the followup
<ddstreet> should maybe libjemalloc get fixed?
<juliank> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/377513520/mariadb-10.1_1%3A10.1.29-6ubuntu1_1%3A10.1.29-6ubuntu2.diff.gz
<ddstreet> i'd much rather that happen, than disable/ignore all tests for mariadb-10.1 on cosmic
<ddstreet> i'll look at libjemalloc2
 * Laney generally does think bugs should be fixed rather than tests disabled to work around them, yes
<juliank> ddstreet: well, it was fixed in disco I guess
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jemalloc/5.1.0-3 sounds like it has interesting changes
<ddstreet> i'll give it a try and sru, thnx
<juliank> ddstreet: Anyhow, looking at the back log, you removed the changes to disable jemalloc on arm64 in the last upload
<ddstreet> juliank those changes were never released
<ddstreet> juliank they never made it out of cosmic-proposed
<juliank> hmm
<ddstreet> most recent mariadb-10.1 in cosmic was cosmic-release
<ddstreet> well...*still* is, since my upload is in -proposed
<juliank> ok
<juliank> It's been far too long for me to remember what happened there :)
<ddstreet> :)
<juliank> It's probably somewhere in the IRC backlog from last year
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-control-center (disco-proposed/main) [1:3.32.1-1ubuntu4 => 1:3.32.1-1ubuntu4.1] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-49.53] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-49.53] (core, kernel)
<LocutusOfBorg> juliank, I remember what happened
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.18.0-1017.17~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [4.18.0-1017.17] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gke-4.15 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1031.33] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> the issue at that time was not clearly a jemalloc one
<LocutusOfBorg> so we though to disable arm64 was the best idea, considering that jemalloc support was broken on lot of architectures
<LocutusOfBorg> months later it got fixed properly, and that is when I dropped the delta, and the reason for me syncing sometimes the new debian snapshot, to see if and how the situation was behaving
<LocutusOfBorg> I remember 10.3 worked out of the box at the first attempt
<LocutusOfBorg> btw the fix is probably not only in jemalloc, but also in fakeroot
<LocutusOfBorg> and the mariadb ubuntu upload is not based on release, but on another branch, so it doesn't have the "fix"
<juliank> Well no fakeroot involved in this failure
<juliank> it's hanging in the postinst of the package
<LocutusOfBorg> sorry I meant fakechroot
<LocutusOfBorg> https://packages.qa.debian.org/f/fakechroot/news/20190129T160424Z.html
<LocutusOfBorg> this in particular
<LocutusOfBorg> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fakechroot/2.19-3ubuntu2
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.18.0-1017.17~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-49.53]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gke-4.15 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1031.33]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-49.53]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [4.18.0-1017.17]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ceph [source] (bionic-proposed) [12.2.11-0ubuntu0.18.04.2]
<sil2100> sahid: hey
<sil2100> sahid: I was looking at the horizon cosmic-proposed package just now - there seems to be an autopkgtest regression appearing for the upload for the package heat-dashboard
<sil2100> sahid: I would like someone to take a look at the failure and make sure it's not related, as strangely it seems to only happen for the ubuntu2 version of the package
<sahid> slashd: yes i'm going to propose a PR for autopkgtest to configure it in big_packages, looks like a tiemout issue
<sil2100> I guess that might be it, considering it only happens for armhf
<Laney> well why did it become consistently worse with horizon ubuntu2?
<slashd> sil2100, sahid thanks guys
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (xenial-proposed/main) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.21 => 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.22] (core)
<Laney> I don't think "timeout" -> "increase timeout" should be an automatic response
<sahid> Laney: yes me either
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-control-center (bionic-proposed/main) [1:3.28.2-0ubuntu0.18.04.3 => 1:3.28.2-0ubuntu0.18.04.4] (ubuntu-desktop)
<sil2100> rbalint: re: u-u, could you write up the regression potential field for LP: #1823872 ?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1823872 in unattended-upgrades (Ubuntu Cosmic) "Fixing fsfreeze-hook can break unattended upgrades" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1823872
<sil2100> rbalint: it's still a TODO for you
<rbalint> sil2100, thanks, fixed now!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: resource-agents (disco-proposed/main) [1:4.2.0-1ubuntu1 => 1:4.2.0-1ubuntu1.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: resource-agents (xenial-proposed/main) [1:3.9.7-1ubuntu1 => 1:3.9.7-1ubuntu1.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: resource-agents (bionic-proposed/main) [1:4.1.0~rc1-1ubuntu1 => 1:4.1.0~rc1-1ubuntu1.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: resource-agents (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:4.1.1-2 => 1:4.1.1-2ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unattended-upgrades [source] (disco-proposed) [1.10ubuntu5.1]
<sil2100> rbalint: eek, LP: #1821103 has no description in the bug?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1821103 in unattended-upgrades (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Skip sending email when no package had to be installed, upgraded or removed" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1821103
<rbalint> sil2100, oh, this is not my day, caught me twice :o)
<slashd> thanks sil2100 for your SRU help today
<rbalint> sil2100, sorry for this one, fixed now
<sil2100> rbalint: another one without proper info! I'd like at least tidied up test-case and regression potential please ;) LP: #1824341
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1824341 in unattended-upgrades (Ubuntu Disco) "NoAllowedOrigin cause package removal" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1824341
<sil2100> slashd: yw!
<sil2100> rbalint: also, ugh, the changelog has LP: #182480 mentioned, I suppse it was supposed to be 1824804?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 182130 in libflickrnet (Ubuntu Hardy) "duplicate for #182480 package libflickrnet2.1.5-cil 25277-5 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182130
<sil2100> rbalint: this needs to be fixed before proceeding, let me reject it in a minute
<rbalint> ok, thanks
<sil2100> rbalint: so I see LP: #1824876 doesn't have a template as well, but this one you can actually skip since it's a crash fix - maybe include a regression potential if the fix has one
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1824876 in unattended-upgrades (Ubuntu Disco) "/usr/bin/unattended-upgrade:NoAllowedOriginError:/usr/bin/unattended-upgrade@2256:main:run:mark_pkgs_to_upgrade:mark_upgrade_adjusted:call_adjusted" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1824876
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected unattended-upgrades [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.5ubuntu3.18.10.4]
<rbalint> sil2100, the disco upload seems to be ok regarding the bad bug number
<sil2100> rbalint: disco was fine, I accepted that one, the cosmic one had issues
<tdaitx> could anyone please hint openjdk-8 autopkgtests in eoan (8u212-b03-0ubuntu1) as they have always failed so it can move from -proposed?
<sil2100> rbalint: so I'd assume all disco and below might need fixing
<rbalint> sil2100, yes, on it
<sil2100> rbalint: (sorry for not mentioning it was cosmic at fault directly)
<rbalint> sil2100, no, it was my bad to miss those
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted eclipse-titan [source] (cosmic-proposed) [6.3.1-1build4.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unattended-upgrades (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.5ubuntu3.18.10.3 => 1.5ubuntu3.18.10.4] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unattended-upgrades (bionic-proposed/main) [1.1ubuntu1.18.04.10 => 1.1ubuntu1.18.04.11] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unattended-upgrades (xenial-proposed/main) [1.1ubuntu1.18.04.7~16.04.2 => 1.1ubuntu1.18.04.7~16.04.3] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-49.52~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-49.52~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted makedumpfile [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:1.6.5-1ubuntu1~18.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted makedumpfile [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.6.5-1ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-49.52~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-49.52~16.04.1]
<bdmurray> cyphermox: bug 1826453 is missing SRU template information
<ubot5`> bug 1826453 in grub2 (Ubuntu Xenial) "Grub2 Booting in blind mode due to "invalid video mode specification `text'"" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1826453
<vorlon> xnox: can I punt the busybox/s390x setjmp issue to you for investigation? do you want a card?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: eclipse-titan (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.3.1-1build1.1 => 6.3.1-1build1.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bind9 (disco-proposed/main) [1:9.11.5.P1+dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 => 1:9.11.5.P1+dfsg-1ubuntu2.4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected eclipse-titan [source] (bionic-proposed) [6.3.1-1build1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted eclipse-titan [source] (bionic-proposed) [6.3.1-1build1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: wiringpi (eoan-proposed/primary) [2.50-0ubuntu1]
<cyphermox> bdmurray: fixed.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.22]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (xenial-proposed/main) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.22 => 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.22] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (xenial-proposed/main) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.22 => 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.22] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.18.0-19.20~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.18.0-19.20~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.18.0-19.20~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [4.18.0-19.20~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe-edge [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.0.0-14.15~18.04.1+signed1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe-edge [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.0.0-14.15~18.04.1+signed1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe-edge [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.0.0-14.15~18.04.1+signed1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe-edge [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-14.15~18.04.1+signed1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe-edge [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-14.15~18.04.1+signed1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe-edge [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-14.15~18.04.1+signed1]
<xnox> vorlon, i'll trade that card for SRU reviews of ruby2.5, salt and advice what to do with perl
<xnox> ;-)
<vorlon> xnox: things I was going to do anyway (the next time I wasn't sick on my SRU day)? sold
<xnox> vorlon, indeed =)))))) but i do need advice about perl. hence the invite in your calendar ;-)
<vorlon> k
<xnox> POST to facebook hangs, because socket becomes ready for reading due to application data that libssl eats up, but perl is locked up on trying to read blocking from..... but there is nothing to read. thanks libssl =)
<xnox> is the tl;dr
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-software (xenial-proposed/main) [3.20.5-0ubuntu0.16.04.11 => 3.20.5-0ubuntu0.16.04.12] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lshw (xenial-proposed/main) [02.17-1.1ubuntu3.5 => 02.17-1.1ubuntu3.6] (core)
#ubuntu-release 2019-04-30
<vorlon> hmm.  If libixion source was in main in disco, why did component-mismatches not want libixion-dev to be promoted via Extra-Includes?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unattended-upgrades [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.5ubuntu3.18.10.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected unattended-upgrades [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1ubuntu1.18.04.11]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp-edge [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.18.0-1010.11~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1031.33~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unattended-upgrades [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1ubuntu1.18.04.11]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected unattended-upgrades [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.1ubuntu1.18.04.7~16.04.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp-edge [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.18.0-1010.11~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-1031.33~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unattended-upgrades [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.1ubuntu1.18.04.7~16.04.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-shell-extension-appindicator (disco-proposed/main) [28-1 => 29-1~ubuntu19.04.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wiringpi [source] (eoan-proposed) [2.50-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wiringpi [s390x] (eoan-proposed/none) [2.50-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wiringpi [i386] (eoan-proposed/none) [2.50-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wiringpi [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [2.50-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wiringpi [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/none) [2.50-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wiringpi [arm64] (eoan-proposed/none) [2.50-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wiringpi [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.50-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wiringpi [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [2.50-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wiringpi [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [2.50-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wiringpi [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [2.50-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wiringpi [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [2.50-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wiringpi [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [2.50-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wiringpi [i386] (eoan-proposed) [2.50-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lexicon (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.1-2 => 2.2.1-2ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lexicon (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.7.0-1 => 2.7.0-1ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oem-osp1 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1005.6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem-osp1 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-1005.6]
<didrocks> sil2100: do you mind copying a new canary image (the eoan one), please?
<didrocks> also, any news on publishing it on the official cdimage server?
<sil2100> didrocks: sure! As for that: not yet, Steve was sick last week and off yesterday, so ugh, a bit unlucky - but I'll know more later today ;)
<sil2100> Actually, let me send an e-mail and CC you in it
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks!
<sil2100> didrocks: in the meantime: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/ubuntu-canary/20190430/
<didrocks> sil2100: perfect :)
<LocutusOfBorg> nobody is doing SRU today?
<LocutusOfBorg> I have a bad bug that deletes files waiting for SRU approval...
<LocutusOfBorg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/blender/+bug/1826180
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1826180 in blender (Ubuntu Disco) "[SRU] blender: erases photoshop files" [Critical,In progress]
<LocutusOfBorg> causing serious data loss...
<sil2100> LocutusOfBorg: today is bdmurray's and ROAF's day
<sil2100> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Publishing
<seb128> LocutusOfBorg, the SRU schedule on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates states it's bdmurray's day, maybe try pinging him
<seb128> he's probably only starting his day
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks, I was not sure if that page was up-to-date... nice to know
<bdmurray> LocutusOfBorg: I feel like the test case should say something about being careful when testing this. ;-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted blender [source] (disco-proposed) [2.79.b+dfsg0-6ubuntu1.19.04.1]
<LocutusOfBorg> lol :D
<LocutusOfBorg> bdmurray, can please accept also on bionic and cosmic?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted blender [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.79.b+dfsg0-4ubuntu1.18.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted blender [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.79.b+dfsg0-1ubuntu1.18.04.1]
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks
<ddstreet> sil2100 bdmurray my upload for mariadb-10.1 on cosmic needs another patch for arm64; i marked lp #1824335 verification-failed, and i have a new upload to fix it; would you prefer i add a new changelog entry on top of what's in -proposed, or replace the changelog entry with a new one (and drop the previous changelog entry)
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1824335 in mariadb-10.1 (Ubuntu Cosmic) "autopkgtest always fails with "I can't find mariadb-test"" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1824335
<ddstreet> e.g., add onto -proposed changelog entry https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/jPWR857PfV/
<ddstreet> or replace -proposed changelog entry https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/ZQY5ftfWCG/
<ddstreet> adding on seems more appropriate to me, but whichever way you prefer is fine with me
<bdmurray> ddstreet: am I reading this right "This update is a port of the package from Bionic"?
<ddstreet> bdmurray yep
<bdmurray> ddstreet: the arm64 changes go hand in hand with the port correct?
<ddstreet> yes, the arm change was already made in cosmic, but never got out of -proposed
<ddstreet> in fact there were never any cosmic-updates (or cosmic-security) releases for the pkg at all
<ddstreet> which is why the version in bionic is so far ahead of cosmic
<bdmurray> My point is if it can be considered part of the whole then https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/ZQY5ftfWCG/ makes sense to me
<ddstreet> ok sounds good - i'll upload that shortly.  thnx
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mariadb-10.1 (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:10.1.38-0ubuntu0.18.10.1 => 1:10.1.38-0ubuntu0.18.10.2] (no packageset)
<infinity> ddstreet: "never got out of proposed"?
<infinity> ddstreet: cosmic has the arm64 fixes in the release pocket.
<infinity> ddstreet: If your SRU had been based on cosmic packaging, you'd have gotten the arm64 stuff for free. :P
<LocutusOfBorg> ^^ +1, I'm the person who found that delta dropped in the SRU :)
 * LocutusOfBorg didn't find the delta dropped, but introduced the delta, to be honest
<ddstreet> infinity lol
<infinity> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/377757545/mariadb-10.1_1%3A10.1.29-6build2_1%3A10.1.29-6ubuntu2.diff.gz
<infinity> That's the version in cosmic-release.
<infinity> Which looks a lot like the upload you just made.
<infinity> Just sayin'.
<ddstreet> infinity yeah i know, it was dropped and re-added twice more in cosmic-proposed xD
<ddstreet> did you check the cosmic-proposed history?
<ddstreet> ;-)
<infinity> ddstreet: Sure, but the cosmic-proposed history isn't relevant.  You said the fixes "never made it out of proposed" which is clearly untrue.
<infinity> It's there in the release pocket.
<ddstreet> yep
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2-signed (xenial-proposed/main) [1.66.21 => 1.66.22] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: netplan.io (disco-proposed/main) [0.96-0ubuntu4 => 0.96-0ubuntu4.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: netplan.io (cosmic-proposed/main) [0.96-0ubuntu0.18.10.2 => 0.96-0ubuntu0.18.10.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: netplan.io (bionic-proposed/main) [0.96-0ubuntu0.18.04.3 => 0.96-0ubuntu0.18.04.4] (core)
<cyphermox> bdmurray: could you please review grub2-signed in xenial-proposed and the netplan.io SRUs I just uploaded for D,C, and B?
<bdmurray> cyphermox: added to the list
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libvirt [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.0.0-1ubuntu8.9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libreoffice (disco-proposed/main) [1:6.2.2-0ubuntu2 => 1:6.2.3-0ubuntu0.19.04.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (disco-proposed) [2.578.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libreoffice-l10n (disco-proposed/main) [1:6.2.2-0ubuntu2 => 1:6.2.3-0ubuntu0.19.04.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.542.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.525.21]
<michagogo> Quick question: anyone happen to know why meta-release{,-lts} lists Precise and Trusty as supported?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2-signed [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.66.22]
<acheronuk> ^ infinity: extended support?
<vorlon> infinity, cjwatson: ugh does someone understand what's going on with component-mismatches?  first it wanted to promote a bunch of Extra-Includes: -dev and -doc packages that should've already been referenced in disco; now it wants me to demote libmdds-doc, which obviously matches the pattern '*-doc'...
<vorlon> likewise, it wanting to keep only libxapian30 from xapian-core, and not xapian-doc or libxapian-dev
<infinity> michagogo: ESM.
<infinity> vorlon: Genuinely no idea.  I noticed it wanting me to promote a package with no rdeps but itself that we'd demoted in disco, but then I was gone for most of the week and stopped caring.
<cjwatson> Bit more than I have time to go into at the moment, sorry :(
<infinity> vorlon: Ahh, yes.  doxygen.  Which I see you (or someone) promoted.  I could find no reason WHY it was promoting.
<infinity> vorlon: And the reasons given by c-m was that doxygen was an rdep of doxygen-doc and doxygen-doc was extra-included from doxygen.  ie: it was promoting itself somehow.  Which is madness.
<infinity> vorlon: In fact, nacl looks to be in a similar situation right now.
<infinity> vorlon: nacl has no rdeps on the archive, isn't mentioned in any seeds, but c-m wants to promote it to rescue libnacl-dev for nacl.  Something's going very weird here.
<infinity> Oh, hrm, maybe the nacl thing is actually sane, if we assume built-using should trigger promotions (libssh is statically linked against nacl), but then it also should have been in main in disco, as the versions haven't changed.
<infinity> So, WTF either way.
<vorlon> yeah, built-using is meant to result in promotions, just the reporting on this is scant
<infinity> vorlon: Which still begs the question of why c-m treated nacl differntly in disco and eoan, despite libssh being in main (and the same version) in both.
<infinity> So, there's a lot of "whee" here.
<vorlon> yes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ibm-java80 (xenial-proposed/partner) [8.0.5.30-0ubuntu1 => 8.0.5.35-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nova [source] (xenial-proposed) [2:13.1.4-0ubuntu4.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted netplan.io [source] (disco-proposed) [0.96-0ubuntu4.1]
<cyphermox> could someone please review grub2 amd64 and arm64 binaries in the xenial unapproved queue?
<cyphermox> (the usual Secure Boot singing stuff)
<cyphermox> signing too.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted netplan.io [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.96-0ubuntu0.18.10.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.22]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [arm64] (xenial-proposed) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.22]
<cyphermox> thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted netplan.io [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.96-0ubuntu0.18.04.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (trusty-proposed) [2.208.17]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.408.45]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pastebinit [source] (disco-proposed) [1.5-2.2~ubuntu0.19.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted knockd [source] (disco-proposed) [0.7-1ubuntu2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted knockd [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.7-1ubuntu1.18.10.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted knockd [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.7-1ubuntu1.18.04.2]
#ubuntu-release 2019-05-01
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ibm-java80 [source] (xenial-proposed) [8.0.5.35-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-shell (disco-proposed/main) [3.32.0+git20190410-1ubuntu1 => 3.32.1-1ubuntu1~19.04.1] (desktop-core, desktop-extra, mozilla)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mutter (disco-proposed/main) [3.32.0+git20190410-1ubuntu1 => 3.32.1-2ubuntu1~19.04.1] (desktop-core, desktop-extra)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vte2.91 (disco-proposed/main) [0.56.1-1ubuntu1 => 0.56.2-1ubuntu1~19.04.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected subversion [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.9.3-2ubuntu1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: subversion (xenial-proposed/main) [1.9.3-2ubuntu1.1 => 1.9.3-2ubuntu1.2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted subversion [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.9.3-2ubuntu1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sssd (disco-proposed/main) [1.16.3-3ubuntu1 => 1.16.3-3ubuntu1.1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sssd (bionic-proposed/main) [1.16.1-1ubuntu1.1 => 1.16.1-1ubuntu1.2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sssd (xenial-proposed/main) [1.13.4-1ubuntu1.13 => 1.13.4-1ubuntu1.14] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sssd (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.16.3-1ubuntu2 => 1.16.3-1ubuntu2.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pam [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.1.8-3.2ubuntu2.2]
<vorlon> doko: do we need to remove gcc-6 to let the other gccs in?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clamav [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.101.2+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clamav [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.101.2+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clamav [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.101.2+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clamav [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.101.2+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clamav [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.101.2+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clamav [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.101.2+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
<vorlon> doko: gcc-6 removal sorted, it's axed now
<tsimonq2> infinity: Is util-linux 2.33.2 on your radar at all? kpmcore (the partitioning backend for Calamares) has it as a dependency starting with 4.0.
<tsimonq2> kpmcore hasn't been updated in a few years, so it would be cool to get that thos cycle if possible.
<tsimonq2> *this
<infinity> tsimonq2: It wasn't.  It could be.
<tsimonq2> infinity: It probably needs to happen in Debian first (hint hint, co-maintainer ;) ), but I doubt that's totally feasible with Debian being frozen.
<infinity> Experimental exists for a reason.
<infinity> I've not uploaded util-linux in Debian in ages due to, uhh, differences of opinion about maintenance methods.
<infinity> But now all the people who said they wanted to maintain it have decided to stop doing so officially.
<infinity> So maybe I should look into it again. :/
<tsimonq2> Syncing core packages from Experimental sounds fun.
<infinity> *cough* glibc *cough*
<infinity> We're almost always ahead of Debian by 3-6 months with glibc.
<infinity> The trick is working together, instead of in a vacuum, so it can all merge back.
<tsimonq2> Yeah, that's what I was poking fun at. :P
<tsimonq2> It's a core package I could touch if *needed* but very much prefer not to.
<infinity> Knowing when not to upload is a skill more core-devs need.
<infinity> Anyhow, I think we could look at util-linux 2.33.2 ... And yeah, I'd probably want to push it to experimental if for no other reason than to avoid a later orig tarball mismatch.
<tsimonq2> p
<tsimonq2> Oops.
<tsimonq2> Thanks.
<vorlon> speaking of which, no one touch the initramfs-tools merge right now ;)
<vorlon> the keymap script needs rejiggering between console-setup and initramfs-tools because Debian changed how it's being done
<tsimonq2> Maybe merging debian-installer would help with that somehow.
 * tsimonq2 runs
 * teward trips tsimonq2
<teward> oops
<infinity> Thats's not going to happen.
<tsimonq2> Another package I don't touch. :P
<tsimonq2> !info debian-installer
<ubot5`> debian-installer (source: debian-installer): Debian Installer documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 20101020ubuntu543.7 (bionic), package size 658 kB, installed size 1289 kB
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<vorlon> xnox: new upstream release of scikit-learn...?
<xnox> vorlon, i know, chatting with upstream about it. trying to migrate atlas and got caught up.
<vorlon> xnox: is the autopkgtest failure likely to be an OOM?
<xnox> vorlon, please promote golangs' 1.11 to main? https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches-proposed.html
<LocutusOfBorg> some AA, can you please remove if possible golang-1.10 and promote golang-1.11 to main?
<xnox> vorlon, yes, but it didn't OOM before.
<LocutusOfBorg> oh nice
<LocutusOfBorg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/golang-1.10/+bug/1827180
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1827180 in golang-1.10 (Ubuntu) "Remove golang-1.10 from EOAN" [Undecided,New]
<LocutusOfBorg> xnox, thanks for asking it!
<vorlon> xnox: sure it did; did you look at the history of disco results?
<vorlon> xnox, LocutusOfBorg: golang-1.11 promoted
<xnox> vorlon, ah, well. I also question the sanity of the test. it's ententially tries to allocate and memorymap 1MB and then do stuff. Let's see if the test is insane, or our vms are tiny....
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, I think golang-1.10 has no reverse-dependencies in main, but can we also remove it? I don't quite understand if we can...
<vorlon> not so tiny that it'd be unable to mmap 1MB
<LocutusOfBorg> there is something I don't understand about the built-using tag...
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: Reverse-Depends: golang, you kind of at least need to wait for that to migrate
<vorlon> what don't you understand about it?
<LocutusOfBorg> how can we have only two packages using golang...
<LocutusOfBorg> I did this: reverse-depends -s src:golang-defaults -r eoan
<vorlon> you're expecting built-using to show up in reverse-depends output?
<LocutusOfBorg> nope I'm not
<LocutusOfBorg> but should we rebuild them to bump the "built-using" tag?
<vorlon> no
<vorlon> we should set up a report, to track built-using mismatches
<LocutusOfBorg> at least I had to no-change rebuild snapd to kick out the old dependency
<vorlon> and then drive that report to 0 at the end of the cycle
<LocutusOfBorg> that would be nice, if reverse-depends could also list them
<vorlon> no
<vorlon> I mean, yes
<vorlon> but that's orthogonal to having a report
<vorlon> also I see lots of reverse-depends for src:golang-defaults so I don't know what you're seeing
<LocutusOfBorg> I see them too, and I don't know if I should rebuild or not
<LocutusOfBorg> at least debian didn't
<vorlon> then I don't understand the comment about "only two packages" using golang
<LocutusOfBorg> reverse-depends -b src:golang-1.10 -r eoan
<LocutusOfBorg> this one
<LocutusOfBorg> I had to rebuild them, and also debian did that... https://buildd.debian.org/status/package.php?p=ncbi-entrez-direct&suite=unstable
<vorlon> well, yes
<LocutusOfBorg> god, alternative dependency listed in control file...
<vorlon> but those happen to be the only two packages that mention golang-1.10 in their build-dependencies, which is expected to be a small number of packages
<LocutusOfBorg> why did debian rebuild only some of them is still unclear
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, yes, but it is the | golang-1.10 one, so we could just don't care about it
<LocutusOfBorg> and your shiny new tool will bring the need to rebuild for new built-using tagt
<vorlon> sorry, I don't know what conversation we're having
<vorlon> I *don't* care about the | golang-1.10 build-dependency, for removal
<LocutusOfBorg> debian removed the golang-1.10, but only one package I found being rebuilt for that
<LocutusOfBorg> I thought it was because of the build using, and discovered only now that is an alternate dependency
<vorlon> and we *should* be rebuilding everything with stale references in Built-Using prior to release, as part of archive hygiene, but we currently do not
<LocutusOfBorg> so, ok it is clear (still I don't get why debian rebuilt only some of the packages, not all, but I don't care if you say we will eventually detect such mismatches about built using and missing source)
<LocutusOfBorg> yes its clear now! thanks
<LocutusOfBorg> I based the reasoning on a false assumption that this built-using was more important for britney than it is now :)
<LocutusOfBorg> reason was the alternative dependency
 * LocutusOfBorg goes to sleep, it has been a looooong day
<LocutusOfBorg> cheers!
<vorlon> g'night
<LocutusOfBorg> golang migrated :)
<LocutusOfBorg> I mean has been published
<Eickmeyer> Anybody wanna throw-on a MOTU hat and look at bug 1827288? This would be my third sponsored package.
<ubot5`> bug 1827288 in Ubuntu Studio "[Needs Packaging] LSP-Plugins for Eoan" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1827288
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (trusty-proposed/main) [1:0.220.10 => 1:0.220.11] (core)
<vorlon> why is there a kdesudo.mo in language-pack-*-base?
#ubuntu-release 2019-05-02
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: kdepimlibs (eoan-proposed/primary) [4:4.14.10-11]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdepimlibs [sync] (eoan-proposed) [4:4.14.10-11]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdepimlibs [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [4:4.14.10-11] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdepimlibs [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [4:4.14.10-11] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdepimlibs [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [4:4.14.10-11] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdepimlibs [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [4:4.14.10-11] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdepimlibs [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [4:4.14.10-11] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdepimlibs [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [4:4.14.10-11] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdepimlibs [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [4:4.14.10-11]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdepimlibs [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [4:4.14.10-11]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdepimlibs [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [4:4.14.10-11]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdepimlibs [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [4:4.14.10-11]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdepimlibs [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [4:4.14.10-11]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdepimlibs [i386] (eoan-proposed) [4:4.14.10-11]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdrm (bionic-proposed/main) [2.4.95-1~18.04.1 => 2.4.97-1ubuntu1~18.04.1] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: llvm-toolchain-8 (bionic-proposed/primary) [1:8-3~ubuntu18.04.1]
<rbasak> Eickmeyer: I don't think I have time to review the whole thing, but I did just glance at it
<rbasak> Eickmeyer: I think you need to use dpkg-buildflags to adjust as you need - overriding wholesale can cause issues
<rbasak> Eickmeyer: apart from that maybe look into if anything multiarch-related is advisable (I don't know - I'd need to rtfm to check)
<rbasak> Eickmeyer: besides that it all looks reasonable from a quick glance
<rbasak> Eickmeyer: maybe fix the test run?
<rbasak> Have you run lintian --pedantic against it?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-settings-daemon (xenial-proposed/main) [3.18.2-0ubuntu3.1 => 3.18.2-0ubuntu3.2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: udisks2 (xenial-proposed/main) [2.1.7-1ubuntu1 => 2.1.7-1ubuntu2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected resolvconf [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.78ubuntu7]
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon`, kick golang-1.10 out now? :) the defaults to 1.11 migrated some minutes ago
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libclc (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.0+git20180917-2~ubuntu0.18.04.1 => 0.2.0+git20190306-1~ubuntu18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mesa (bionic-proposed/main) [18.2.8-0ubuntu0~18.04.2 => 19.0.2-1ubuntu1~18.04.1] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cups (xenial-proposed/main) [2.1.3-4ubuntu0.7 => 2.1.3-4ubuntu0.8] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cups (disco-proposed/main) [2.2.10-4 => 2.2.10-4ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cups (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.2.8-5ubuntu1.2 => 2.2.8-5ubuntu1.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cups (bionic-proposed/main) [2.2.7-1ubuntu2.4 => 2.2.7-1ubuntu2.5] (core)
<slashd> good morning, sil2100 seems offline today, who is the sru vanguard today ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nss-pem [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nss-pem [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nss-pem [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nss-pem [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nss-pem [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nss-pem [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nss-pem [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nss-pem [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nss-pem [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nss-pem [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nss-pem [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nss-pem [i386] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.4-1]
<rbalint> slashd, i afraid there is no one officially
<rbalint> could a release team member please review and merge https://code.launchpad.net/~rbalint/britney/autopkgtest-cosmic-hint/+merge/366824 ?
<slashd> rbalint, right think it's holiday in sil2100's country today
<slashd> Could an available sru vanguard please have a look at (1) Approving 'lshw' in X upload queue (2) Approving 'resource-agents' in D/C/B/X upload queue. Thanks in advance !
<slashd> ddstreet, ^
<Eickmeyer> rbasak: Just woke up (US West Coast here). Fixed the short summaries, and lintian --pedantic is returning nothing.
<Eickmeyer> However, I'm working on the rules file now as you suggested.
<Eickmeyer> As multiarch goes, unless it's a plugin host (like Carla) there's no need. Audio plugins will only run on whatever architecture the host runs.
<Eickmeyer> Which is one reason for even having Carla in case you have an incompatible host/plugin, in which case it acts as a bridge.
<Eickmeyer> rbasak: I'm going to run a test build without the auto test override.
<Eickmeyer> (much of the rules file was already made when I got it)
<Eickmeyer> rbasak: Yep, the auto test is failing: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/421931673/buildlog_ubuntu-eoan-amd64.lsp-plugins_1.1.9-0~201905021445~ubuntu19.10.1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Eickmeyer> I guess I don't understand why when a standard build works just fine. Maybe some help here?
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: golang-1.10 removed
<LocutusOfBorg> ta!
<vorlon> (and golang-1.10-race-detector-runtime)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.10 [s390x] (eoan-proposed/main) [1.10.7-1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.10 [amd64] (eoan-proposed/main) [1.10.7-1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.10 [i386] (eoan-proposed/main) [1.10.7-1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.10 [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/main) [1.10.7-1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.10 [armhf] (eoan-proposed/main) [1.10.7-1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.10 [arm64] (eoan-proposed/main) [1.10.7-1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<cjwatson> vorlon: ^- was that meant to come back?
<cjwatson> I was going to new-binary-debian-universe it but then noticed the conversation between you and LocutusOfBorg above
<Eickmeyer> rbasak: See https://bugs.launchpad.net/lsp-plugins/+bug/1827288/comments/4. Fixed what I could, and made dh_auto_test overridden per the manpage.
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1827288 in Ubuntu Studio "[Needs Packaging] LSP-Plugins for Eoan" [Medium,In progress]
<ddstreet> any ~ubuntu-sru, can you plz review/approve the uploads for lshw in x, and resource-agents in x/b/c/d
<vorlon> cjwatson: hah, no - we should re-remove it and then it should stay dead
<vorlon> cjwatson: golang-1.10 is in the weird state that it's no longer "in" unstable but has references via Built-Using which means Debian still publishes source in Sources and the pool
<vorlon> so I had to manually remove it (process-removals claimed it was "back" in unstable), and then it came back here
<vorlon> but it's not going to grow back again, no need for blacklist
<cjwatson> Right, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected golang-1.10 [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.10.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected golang-1.10 [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [1.10.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected golang-1.10 [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [1.10.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected golang-1.10 [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [1.10.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected golang-1.10 [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [1.10.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected golang-1.10 [i386] (eoan-proposed) [1.10.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nova (cosmic-proposed/main) [2:18.1.0-0ubuntu1 => 2:18.1.0-0ubuntu2] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nova (disco-proposed/main) [2:19.0.0-0ubuntu2 => 2:19.0.0-0ubuntu2.2] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
<rbalint> vorlon, could you please review and merge https://code.launchpad.net/~rbalint/britney/autopkgtest-cosmic-hint/+merge/366824 ?
<vorlon> rbalint: "infrastructure issue" - but it passes fine in other releases?
<rbalint> vorlon, good question, but how it does pass in my qemu?
<vorlon> dunno
<rbalint> vorlon, it blocks lxd
<vorlon> right, but I'm not sure it shouldn't
<vorlon> oh, but it's not a regression
<vorlon> that's the main thing
<rbalint> vorlon, yes
<vorlon> ok so may be an issue specifically with the cosmic kernel and reboots
<vorlon> on scalingstack
<vorlon> rbalint: merged (but moved the hint to the team file - ubuntu-sru - instead of putting it in sil2100's file)
<rbalint> vorlon, thanks!
<rbalint> vorlon, since sil2100 is out would you release lxd for cosmic? it is ready and it can't be released tomorrow
<vorlon> rbalint: looking
<vorlon> done
<rbalint> vorlon, \o/
<rbalint> thanks! :-)
#ubuntu-release 2019-05-03
<LocutusOfBorg> missing build on amd64: live-config-sysvinit (from 5.20180224)
<LocutusOfBorg> any AA please clean it up ^^ NBS in proposed
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, done
<LocutusOfBorg> <3
 * LocutusOfBorg tries a pacemaker merge/sync on bileto
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sssd [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.16.3-1ubuntu2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sssd [source] (disco-proposed) [1.16.3-3ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sssd [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.16.1-1ubuntu1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sssd [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.13.4-1ubuntu1.14]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mandos [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.8.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mandos [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.8.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mandos [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.8.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mandos [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.8.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mandos [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.8.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mandos [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.8.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mandos [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.8.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mandos [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [1.8.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mandos [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [1.8.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mandos [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [1.8.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mandos [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [1.8.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mandos [i386] (eoan-proposed) [1.8.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxkbcommon [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.2-1~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-unicode-data [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0~20190414+gitbf518e99-2~build1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> please accept it ^^ it is from Debian new queue, we need to fix unicode12 -> nodejs binding
<LocutusOfBorg> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=927944
<ubot5`> Debian bug 927944 in src:node-unicode-data "node-unicode-data: FTBFS with unicode-data >= 12.0.0" [Serious,Open]
<LocutusOfBorg> this fixes 3 nodejs packages
<LocutusOfBorg> and reverse-deps
 * LocutusOfBorg and gets autosyncd once debian new clears
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gumdrop [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gumdrop [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gumdrop [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gumdrop [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gumdrop [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gumdrop [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ubuntu-mate-artwork [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [19.10.0] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: s390-tools (bionic-proposed/main) [2.3.0-0ubuntu3.2 => 2.3.0-0ubuntu3.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: s390-tools (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.6.0-0ubuntu7.2 => 2.6.0-0ubuntu7.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bash (disco-proposed/main) [5.0-3ubuntu1 => 5.0-3ubuntu1.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bash (bionic-proposed/main) [4.4.18-2ubuntu1 => 4.4.18-2ubuntu1.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: twextpy (disco-proposed/universe) [1:0.1~git20161216.0.b90293c-1 => 1:0.1~git20161216.0.b90293c-1.19.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-control-center (xenial-proposed/universe) [1:3.18.2-1ubuntu6 => 1:3.18.2-1ubuntu6.1] (ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bash (xenial-proposed/main) [4.3-14ubuntu1.2 => 4.3-14ubuntu1.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bash (trusty-proposed/main) [4.3-7ubuntu1.7 => 4.3-7ubuntu1.8] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gumdrop [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gumdrop [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gumdrop [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gumdrop [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gumdrop [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gumdrop [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (disco-proposed/main) [1:19.04.16.2 => 1:19.04.16.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (disco-proposed) [1:19.04.16.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nova (bionic-proposed/main) [2:17.0.9-0ubuntu1 => 2:17.0.9-0ubuntu2] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected landscape-client [source] (disco-proposed) [18.01-0ubuntu7.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected landscape-client [source] (cosmic-proposed) [18.01-0ubuntu4.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected landscape-client [source] (bionic-proposed) [18.01-0ubuntu3.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted golang-google-grpc [source] (disco-proposed) [1.6.0-3ubuntu0.19.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted golang-google-grpc [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.6.0-3ubuntu0.18.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted golang-google-grpc [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.0-3ubuntu0.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (eoan-proposed/main) [1.2.6-1ubuntu1 => 1.2.6-1ubuntu1] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (eoan-proposed/main) [1.2.6-1ubuntu1 => 1.2.6-1ubuntu1] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mozc [source] (disco-proposed) [2.23.2815.102+dfsg-2ubuntu1.0.19.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mozc [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.23.2815.102+dfsg-2ubuntu0.18.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (eoan-proposed/main) [1.2.6-1ubuntu1 => 1.2.6-1ubuntu1] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (eoan-proposed/main) [1.2.6-1ubuntu1 => 1.2.6-1ubuntu1] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mozc [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.20.2673.102+dfsg-2ubuntu0.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mozc [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.17.2116.102+gitfd0f5b34+dfsg-1ubuntu1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-alcortesm-tgz [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.0~git20161220.9c5fe88-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-alecthomas-binary [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.0~git20171101.6e8df1b-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-cloudfoundry-jibber-jabber [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.0~git20151120.bcc4c83-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-guptarohit-asciigraph [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-go-test-deep [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [1.0.1+git20181118.042da05-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-muesli-crunchy [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-jbenet-go-context [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.0~git20150711.d14ea06-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected nova [source] (disco-proposed) [2:19.0.0-0ubuntu2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-report [source] (disco-proposed) [1.4.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-report [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pentobi [source] (disco-proposed) [16.2-1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (disco-proposed/main) [1:19.04.16.2 => 1:19.04.16.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted salt [source] (bionic-proposed) [2017.7.4+dfsg1-1ubuntu18.04.1]
#ubuntu-release 2019-05-04
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected libapache2-mod-auth-mellon [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.14.0-0ubuntu0.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.2.6-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [1.2.6-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [1.2.6-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd [i386] (eoan-proposed) [1.2.6-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gedit [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.28.1-1ubuntu1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted software-properties [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.96.24.32.8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected iptables-persistent [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.4+nmu2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: iptables-persistent (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.4+nmu2 => 1.0.4+nmu2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted iptables-persistent [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.4+nmu2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-rhdf5lib [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.4.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-rhdf5lib [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.4.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-jpeg [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1-8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-jpeg [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1-8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-tiff [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1-5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-tiff [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1-5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-rhdf5lib [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.4.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-jpeg [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1-8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-tiff [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1-5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-inum [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0-0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-tiff [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1-5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-rhdf5lib [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.4.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-psyphy [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1-9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-jpeg [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1-8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-rhdf5lib [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.4.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-jpeg [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1-8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-tiff [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1-5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-jpeg [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1-8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-tiff [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1-5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted runc [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0~rc7+git20190403.029124da-0ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (trusty-proposed) [1:0.220.11]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-rhdf5lib [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [1.4.3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-jpeg [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.1-8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-jpeg [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.1-8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-psyphy [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.1-9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-tiff [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.1-5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-tiff [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.1-5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-rhdf5lib [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [1.4.3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-jpeg [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.1-8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-tiff [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.1-5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-jpeg [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.1-8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-tiff [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.1-5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-guptarohit-asciigraph [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-rhdf5lib [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.4.3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-rhdf5lib [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [1.4.3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-jpeg [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.1-8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-tiff [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.1-5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-jbenet-go-context [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.0~git20150711.d14ea06-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-inum [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.0-0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-tiff [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.1-5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-rhdf5lib [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [1.4.3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-jpeg [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.1-8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-alcortesm-tgz [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.0~git20161220.9c5fe88-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-cloudfoundry-jibber-jabber [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.0~git20151120.bcc4c83-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-muesli-crunchy [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-alecthomas-binary [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.0~git20171101.6e8df1b-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-go-test-deep [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.1+git20181118.042da05-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected bash [source] (trusty-proposed) [4.3-7ubuntu1.8]
<LocutusOfBorg> hello, can any AA please process node-unicode-data from binNEW queue?
<LocutusOfBorg> this unblocks node-regexpu-core node-unicode-data and node-regenerate-unicode-properties
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-gcla-deep [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-gcla-gowid [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-mgutz-str [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-ovh-go-ovh [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20181109.ba5adb4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-golang-x-xerrors [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20190410.1f06c39-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-immutable-tuple [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-inflate [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-mgutz-to [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-ansi-up [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [4.0.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-src-d-gcfg [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-tslib [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-stealthy-require [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-color-quant [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-deflate [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.7.19-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-deflate [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.7.19-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-inflate [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-lru-cache [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-lzw [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-md-5 [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-num-derive [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-regex-automata [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-zen-observable [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.8.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-deflate [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.7.19-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-jpeg-decoder [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-lzw [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-num-rational [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-safe-transmute [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.10.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-sha-1 [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-color-quant [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-lru-cache [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-safe-transmute [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.10.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-enum-as-inner [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-safe-transmute [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.10.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-md-5 [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-nodemailer [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [5.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-color-quant [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-color-quant [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-enum-as-inner [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-enum-as-inner [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-html5ever [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.22.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-inflate [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-jpeg-decoder [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-lru-cache [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-lzw [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-color-quant [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-deflate [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.7.19-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-html5ever [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.22.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-jpeg-decoder [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-lzw [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-num-derive [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-num-rational [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-regex-automata [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-safe-transmute [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.10.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-sha-1 [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-color-quant [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-inflate [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-md-5 [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-num-rational [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-safe-transmute [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.10.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-enum-as-inner [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-num-derive [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-sha-1 [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-lru-cache [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-regex-automata [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-unicode-data [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0~20190414+gitbf518e99-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-enum-as-inner [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-jpeg-decoder [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-lru-cache [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-md-5 [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-num-derive [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-num-rational [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-regex-automata [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-sha-1 [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-deflate [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.7.19-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-jpeg-decoder [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-md-5 [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-num-rational [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-sha-1 [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-inflate [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-num-derive [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-lzw [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-regex-automata [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-deflate [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.7.19-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-enum-as-inner [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-html5ever [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.22.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-inflate [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-jpeg-decoder [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-lru-cache [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-lzw [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-md-5 [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-num-derive [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-num-rational [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-regex-automata [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-safe-transmute [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.10.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-sha-1 [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2019-05-05
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-lzw [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.10.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-num-derive [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-regex-automata [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-sha-1 [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-regex-automata [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-md-5 [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-safe-transmute [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.10.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-num-rational [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-deflate [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.7.19-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-unicode-data [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0~20190414+gitbf518e99-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-enum-as-inner [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-inflate [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.4.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-lru-cache [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-num-derive [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-regex-automata [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-sha-1 [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-golang-x-xerrors [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20190410.1f06c39-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-color-quant [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-inflate [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-deflate [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.7.19-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-jpeg-decoder [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-num-rational [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-ovh-go-ovh [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20181109.ba5adb4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-inflate [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-html5ever [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.22.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-regex-automata [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-md-5 [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-tslib [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-color-quant [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-enum-as-inner [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-jpeg-decoder [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-lru-cache [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-md-5 [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-num-rational [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: dogtag-pki (eoan-proposed/primary) [10.6.10-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ubuntu-mate-artwork [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [19.10.0] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-deflate [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.7.19-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-jpeg-decoder [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-num-derive [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-unicode-data [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0~20190414+gitbf518e99-2~build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-inflate [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.4.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-sha-1 [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-lzw [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.10.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-nodemailer [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [5.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-deflate [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.7.19-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-lru-cache [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-md-5 [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-safe-transmute [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.10.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-sha-1 [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-color-quant [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-lzw [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.10.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-safe-transmute [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.10.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-inflate [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.4.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-num-derive [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-enum-as-inner [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-html5ever [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.22.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-jpeg-decoder [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-num-rational [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-enum-as-inner [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-num-derive [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-inflate [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.4.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-regex-automata [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-color-quant [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-enum-as-inner [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-lru-cache [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-num-rational [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-color-quant [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-lzw [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.10.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-jpeg-decoder [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-regex-automata [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-zen-observable [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.8.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-lzw [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.10.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-safe-transmute [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.10.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-sha-1 [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-html5ever [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.22.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-safe-transmute [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.10.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-md-5 [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-sha-1 [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-color-quant [i386] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-enum-as-inner [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-lru-cache [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-num-derive [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-deflate [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.7.19-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-md-5 [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-jpeg-decoder [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-num-rational [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-stealthy-require [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-lru-cache [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-deflate [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.7.19-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-regex-automata [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-ovh-go-ovh [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.0~git20181109.ba5adb4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-tslib [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.9.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-deflate [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.7.19-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-inflate [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.4.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-safe-transmute [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.10.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-golang-x-xerrors [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.0~git20190410.1f06c39-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-inflate [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.4.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-color-quant [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-lzw [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.10.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-gcla-deep [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-mgutz-str [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-src-d-gcfg [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-immutable-tuple [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.4.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-gcla-gowid [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-ansi-up [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [4.0.3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-mgutz-to [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected node-unicode-data [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0~20190414+gitbf518e99-2~build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ubuntu-mate-artwork [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [19.10.0]
<mwhudson> can i convince any marvellous sru team member to release livecd-rootfs?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-konsorten-go-windows-terminal-sequences [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2020-04-27
<Laney> I did the cnf-extractor enabling thing, so that should start to work soon
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apport [source] (groovy-proposed) [2.20.11-0ubuntu28]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted msttcorefonts [source] (groovy-proposed) [3.8ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted protobuf [sync] (groovy-proposed) [3.11.4-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby2.7 [source] (groovy-proposed) [2.7.0-6ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debhelper [source] (groovy-proposed) [13ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted remmina [source] (groovy-proposed) [1.4.3+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pkg-config [source] (groovy-proposed) [0.29.2-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted scribus-doc [sync] (groovy-proposed) [1.5.5+dfsg-2]
<Laney> vorlon or cjwatson: can you remember if ~ubuntu-release has historically had queue admin for the devel-release pocket?
<ricotz> Laney, hey :), could you sync vala 0.48.5-1 to groovy?
<cjwatson> Laney: NewReleaseCycleProcess implies yes
<Laney> ricotz: you'll get an auto-sync shortly
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: protobuf [amd64] (groovy-proposed/main) [3.11.4-4] (desktop-core, i386-whitelist, ubuntu-server)
<Laney> cjwatson: OK, I failed to request that then
<ricotz> Laney, ok, but having things built againt it would be preferable rather than having it a some random point?
<ricotz> against and of course *with* it
<cjwatson> Laney: should've been just copied over from the previous series by the initialisation process
<Laney> cjwatson: I think we/I messed that up by fettling with ubuntu-sru's permissions before we initialised
<cjwatson> Oh
<cjwatson> Yeah shouldn't have done that
<Laney> indeed
<cjwatson> Hopefully not too hard to unwind ...
<Laney> I had the other pockets re-added, will just get release put back too
<Laney> ok I think that's cleaned up now
<Laney> ricotz: I'll give you a few minute head start, but unless you plan to always rebuild everything with the new vala this isn't reliable
<Laney> sil2100: turning auto-sync on in a few minutes!
<Laney> also, topics to update if you want to do that :>
<sil2100> Oooh oooh
<sil2100> (like a gorilla)
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Released: Focal 20.04, Bionic 18.04.4 | Archive: Open | Highlight ubuntu-archive for archive admin help | Groovy Release Coordination | We accept payment in cash, cheque or gin | melius malum quod cognoscis
<Laney> hm, wait, almost all of the riscv64 buildds are on manual
<ricotz> Laney, thanks, opening a new release is a good opportunity for this, like the early upload of gcc/llvm
<cjwatson> Laney: that's one for wgrant.  I can touch those but don't unless told I can :)
<wgrant> That was for some manual testing of livefs builds, which needed some launchpad-buildd changes
 * wgrant autos the rest
<wgrant> Only a handful have the change so far, but we're still at least a few days from having livefs builds anyway
<wgrant> I'll reimage them all with a new lpbuildd, kernel and the fixed qemu later in the week
<Laney> cheers
<Laney> As long as cdimage hasn't been updated I think us enabling groovy daily builds will be OK in that respect
<wgrant> I have a livecd-rootfs that gets us working base and buildd images, and a livecd-rootfs that gets us a bootable image outside lpbuildd, but it fails inside lpbuildd for some reason. Will look soonish.
<Laney> (because we won't request those builds)
<Laney> Cool
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: protobuf [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/main) [3.11.4-4] (desktop-core, i386-whitelist, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: protobuf [s390x] (groovy-proposed/main) [3.11.4-4] (desktop-core, i386-whitelist, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: protobuf [armhf] (groovy-proposed/main) [3.11.4-4] (desktop-core, i386-whitelist, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: protobuf [arm64] (groovy-proposed/main) [3.11.4-4] (desktop-core, i386-whitelist, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted protobuf [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [3.11.4-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted protobuf [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [3.11.4-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted protobuf [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.11.4-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted protobuf [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [3.11.4-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted protobuf [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [3.11.4-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: protobuf [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/main) [3.11.4-4] (desktop-core, i386-whitelist, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted protobuf [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [3.11.4-4]
<Laney> protobuf... it failed to build on i386
<Laney> I'm thinking that the reverse-build-deps will get BD-Uninst there, so they can be retried once that's fixed
<Laney> i.e. it shouldn't cause any problems if I enable auto-sync
<Laney> can someone check that thinking?
<doko> well, just accepted rhe riscv64 binaries. maybe these should publish first
<doko> is somebody working on the i386 ftbfs?
<Laney> I pinged LOB in #-devel
<Laney> and indeed, was waiting for rmadison
<LocutusOfBorg> is it a problem to do some transition before auto-sync?
<LocutusOfBorg> btw, for protobuf/i386 we should be good with this https://launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/+archive/ubuntu/locutusofborg-ppa/+build/19210591
<juliank> Oh I should work on getting the dose-distcheck reports for groovy, and moving them to people.u.c/~ubuntu-archive
<juliank> python-apt migrated, syncing 2.1.3 now #py2removal :D
<juliank> otherwise /me stalks MoM and uploads merges without conflicts, basically
<juliank> oh, focusing on new upstream versions
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: sugar (groovy-proposed/primary) [0.117-2~build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: protobuf (focal-proposed/main) [3.6.1.3-2ubuntu5 => 3.11.4-4ubuntu1] (desktop-core, i386-whitelist, ubuntu-server)
<LocutusOfBorg> ^^ good to go
<LocutusOfBorg> juliank,  you sure about ncurses sync? the delta is something that worries me https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ncurses/6.1+20191019-1ubuntu1
<juliank> LocutusOfBorg: the delta was dropped last cycle, whether by accident or not, I can't say
<juliank> If you compare it against 6.2-0ubuntu2, you'll see the diff is what the changelog says, roguhly
<juliank> LocutusOfBorg: protobuf should be for groovy, not focal
<cjwatson> Rejecting accordingly
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected protobuf [source] (focal-proposed) [3.11.4-4ubuntu1]
<Laney> OK I'm going to put auto-sync on now
<juliank> woohoo
<Laney> done
<Laney> prepare for disturbance
<Laney> LocutusOfBorg: You've got a couple of hours before autosync runs to get that protobuf re-uploaded
<LocutusOfBorg> focal, groovy, what does it change?
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, sure already rejected and reuploaded
<LocutusOfBorg> but I would have appreciated some transition before opening, but meh
<LocutusOfBorg> maybe I can sync something now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdvdread [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.1.1-2] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdvdread [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.1.1-2] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgwenhywfar [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.3.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgwenhywfar [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.3.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgwenhywfar [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.3.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgwenhywfar [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.3.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdvdread [i386] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.1.1-2] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdvdread [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.1.1-2] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgwenhywfar [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.3.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libncursesada [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.2.20200212-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libncursesada [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.2.20200212-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgwenhywfar [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.3.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libncursesada [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.2.20200212-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libncursesada [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.2.20200212-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libncursesada [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.2.20200212-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liborcus [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/main) [0.15.4-2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libodsstream [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liborcus [amd64] (groovy-proposed/main) [0.15.4-2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected systemd [source] (eoan-proposed) [242-7ubuntu3.8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liborcus [s390x] (groovy-proposed/main) [0.15.4-2] (ubuntu-desktop)
<MdAyq0> @cjwatson Thx!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liborcus [armhf] (groovy-proposed/main) [0.15.4-2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libodsstream [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgwenhywfar [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [5.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgwenhywfar [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [5.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgwenhywfar [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [5.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgwenhywfar [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [5.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgwenhywfar [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [5.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgwenhywfar [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [5.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libncursesada [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [6.2.20200212-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libncursesada [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [6.2.20200212-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libncursesada [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [6.2.20200212-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libncursesada [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [6.2.20200212-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libncursesada [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [6.2.20200212-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libncursesada [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.2.20200212-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libodsstream [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libodsstream [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liborcus [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/main) [0.15.4-2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted systemd [source] (eoan-proposed) [242-7ubuntu3.8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (xenial-proposed/main) [2.408.58 => 2.408.59] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libodsstream [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdvdread [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.1.1-2] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdvdread [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.1.1-2] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdvdread [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.1.1-2] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liborcus [arm64] (groovy-proposed/main) [0.15.4-2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ticcutils [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.24-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ticcutils [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.24-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ticcutils [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.24-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ticcutils [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.24-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ticcutils [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.24-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ticcutils [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.24-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: landscape-client (focal-proposed/main) [19.12-0ubuntu4 => 19.12-0ubuntu4.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ticcutils [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.24-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ticcutils [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.24-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ticcutils [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.24-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ticcutils [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.24-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ticcutils [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.24-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ticcutils [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.24-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdvdread [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [6.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdvdread [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [6.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdvdread [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [6.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdvdread [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [6.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdvdread [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [6.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdvdread [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [6.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdvdread [i386] (groovy-proposed) [6.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liborcus [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.15.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liborcus [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.15.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liborcus [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.15.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liborcus [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.15.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liborcus [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.15.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liborcus [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.15.4-2]
<doko> who ever is accepting NEW packages, please wait until those are built on every architecture
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libncursesada [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [6.2.20200212-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfolia [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfolia [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfolia [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfolia [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfolia [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfolia [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: acl [amd64] (groovy-proposed/main) [2.2.53-7] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: acl [s390x] (groovy-proposed/main) [2.2.53-7] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: acl [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/main) [2.2.53-7] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: acl [i386] (groovy-proposed/main) [2.2.53-7] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected systemd [source] (bionic-proposed) [237-3ubuntu10.40]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: acl [arm64] (groovy-proposed/main) [2.2.53-7] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: acl [armhf] (groovy-proposed/main) [2.2.53-7] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dracut [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [050+35-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: audacious [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bibutils [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.10-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted systemd [source] (bionic-proposed) [237-3ubuntu10.40]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: acl [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/main) [2.2.53-7] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bind9-libs [s390x] (groovy-proposed/main) [1:9.11.18+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bind9-libs [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/main) [1:9.11.18+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gdk-pixbuf [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/main) [2.40.0+dfsg-4] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gdk-pixbuf [i386] (groovy-proposed/main) [2.40.0+dfsg-4] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cbflib [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.6+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chipmunk [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [7.0.3-2] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> who did accept elpa-protobuf-mode into main? isn't universe a better place for it?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bind9-libs [amd64] (groovy-proposed/main) [1:9.11.18+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gdk-pixbuf [amd64] (groovy-proposed/main) [2.40.0+dfsg-4] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gdk-pixbuf [s390x] (groovy-proposed/main) [2.40.0+dfsg-4] (core, i386-whitelist)
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: if it was done by new-binary-debian-universe, then it was probably automatic and in the expectation that component-mismatches would sort it out later
<cjwatson> it's often easier to sort these things out later
<cjwatson> (can be hard to know at queue accept time)
<LocutusOfBorg> cjwatson, sure, thanks, but I'm thinking if it is really needed in main...
<cjwatson> well, https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches-proposed.html thinks not which means it will probably be moved to universe in due course
<cjwatson> mostly not too necessary to fine-tune this sort of thing early on
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gdk-pixbuf [arm64] (groovy-proposed/main) [2.40.0+dfsg-4] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: collada-dom [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.5.0+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gdk-pixbuf [armhf] (groovy-proposed/main) [2.40.0+dfsg-4] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bind9-libs [armhf] (groovy-proposed/main) [1:9.11.18+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bind9-libs [arm64] (groovy-proposed/main) [1:9.11.18+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qpdf [s390x] (groovy-proposed/main) [10.0.1-2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qpdf [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/main) [10.0.1-2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: execline [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.6.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fenics [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1:2019.2.0.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: audacious [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qpdf [amd64] (groovy-proposed/main) [10.0.1-2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: re2 [s390x] (groovy-proposed/main) [20200401+dfsg-1] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: folks [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-1] (ubuntu-budgie, ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: re2 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/main) [20200401+dfsg-1] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qpdf [arm64] (groovy-proposed/main) [10.0.1-2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qpdf [armhf] (groovy-proposed/main) [10.0.1-2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fxt [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: re2 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/main) [20200401+dfsg-1] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bibutils [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.10-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntirpc [amd64] (groovy-proposed/main) [3.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntirpc [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/main) [3.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntirpc [s390x] (groovy-proposed/main) [3.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntirpc [arm64] (groovy-proposed/main) [3.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntirpc [armhf] (groovy-proposed/main) [3.2-2] (no packageset)
<mdeslaur> what's up with the packages that are in focal-proposed that didn't make it before release? are they going to be deleted?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kcolorpicker [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.1.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: re2 [arm64] (groovy-proposed/main) [20200401+dfsg-1] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kcolorpicker [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.1.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kcolorpicker [arm64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.1.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntirpc [arm64] (groovy-proposed/main) [3.2-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kcolorpicker [s390x] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.1.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntirpc [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/main) [3.2-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kcolorpicker [armhf] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.1.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntirpc [armhf] (groovy-proposed/main) [3.2-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntirpc [amd64] (groovy-proposed/main) [3.2-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntirpc [s390x] (groovy-proposed/main) [3.2-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: re2 [armhf] (groovy-proposed/main) [20200401+dfsg-1] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntirpc [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/main) [3.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: re2 [i386] (groovy-proposed/main) [20200401+dfsg-1] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: audacious [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: audacious [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntirpc [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/main) [3.2-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kcolorpicker [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.1.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: audacious [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cbflib [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.6+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gulkan [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bibutils [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.10-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bibutils [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.10-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bibutils [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.10-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ball [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.5.0+git20180813.37fc53c-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lazyarray [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chipmunk [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [7.0.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: geos [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.8.1-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: idba [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.3-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: igraph [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.1+ds-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jcc [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bibutils [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.10-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cbflib [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.6+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: collada-dom [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.5.0+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cbflib [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.6+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ball [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.5.0+git20180813.37fc53c-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cbflib [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.6+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: audacious [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: casacore [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.3.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chipmunk [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [7.0.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chipmunk [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [7.0.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chipmunk [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [7.0.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netcdf [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1:4.7.4-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: casacore [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.3.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netcdf-parallel [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1:4.7.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ball [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.5.0+git20180813.37fc53c-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opensm [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.3.23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: papi [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.0.0~dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted landscape-client [source] (focal-proposed) [19.12-0ubuntu4.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: collada-dom [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.5.0+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: collada-dom [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.5.0+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: execline [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.6.0.1-1] (no packageset)
<xnox|sessions> Laney:  sil2100: is cdimage on manual or something? i was expecting a beta image of uc20 to be available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/20/beta/ for today, but I don't see any.
<xnox|sessions> nor do I see any build logs either =(
<xnox|sessions> as if cron is off, or it is stuck somewhere?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: collada-dom [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.5.0+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chipmunk [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [7.0.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected systemd [source] (xenial-proposed) [229-4ubuntu21.28]
<sil2100> xnox|sessions: looking
<sil2100> xnox|sessions: huh, weird
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc4py [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.12.0-8] (no packageset)
<sil2100> xnox|sessions: the cronjob is there, it's enabled, but I don't see the beta build even triggered for today - though for yesterday and the day before it all worked
<sil2100> xnox|sessions: let me run it manually
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qpdf [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/main) [10.0.1-2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nordugrid-arc [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.5.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fxt [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: re2 [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/main) [20200401+dfsg-1] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyode [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.0.dev15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cbflib [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.6+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plinth [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [20.7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: geos [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.8.1-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proj [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [7.0.0-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: execline [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.6.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: execline [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.6.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radare2 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.3.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: casacore [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.3.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: casacore [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.3.0-2] (no packageset)
<xnox|sessions> sil2100:  syntax error in crontab somewhere?
<xnox|sessions> sil2100:  can it be "tested"?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-sct [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fxt [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-num-bigint [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-webpki [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.21.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bind9-libs [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/main) [1:9.11.18+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: schroedinger-maeparser [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: snapper [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: geos [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.8.1-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pdal [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.1.0+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: syrthes [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.3.5+20200129-dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gulkan [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: execline [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.6.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zita-convolver [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.0.3-2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gulkan [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slepc [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.12.2+dfsg1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: 2048 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.20191210.1117-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: collada-dom [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.5.0+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aionotify [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx5 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20200409.6409547-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: arcp [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: augur [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [7.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: arpeggio [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.9.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: authprogs [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.0+git7afaa40-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bdf2sfd [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: theme-d-gnome [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: build-essential-mipsen [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [12.8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bustools [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.40.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cfgv [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opencascade [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [7.4.1+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cado [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chip-seq [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.5.5-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oracle-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1016.18~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ataqv [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.1+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: catch2 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.11.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clips [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.30-4.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: b4 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: colortest-python [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: click-man [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clipman [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.0+git20200218.39fd4fe-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dacite [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dcmstack [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dimmer-el [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.4.2+repack-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: djangorestframework-api-key [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: docker-clean [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: criu [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.13-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: digup [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.55-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dnstwist [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0~20190706+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dbus-deviation [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: disk-filltest [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: buzztrax [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.10.2-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dsdcc [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.8.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: esup-el [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: flit [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-shell-extension-easyscreencast [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dnapi [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ffcx [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2019.2.0~git20200416.db6793b-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: elektroid [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-pc [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: feedbackd [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.0+git20200305-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gallery-dl [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.13.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-alangpierce-go-forceexport [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160317.8f1d694-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-chai2010-gettext-go [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20191225.6b9f4b1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-client9-reopen [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-ddevault-go-libvterm [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20190526.b7d861d-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gajim-syntaxhighlight [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-bndr-gotabulate [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-cloudflare-tableflip [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20190329.8392f16-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-shell-extension-dashtodock [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [67+git20200225-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-cilium-ebpf [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20200413.48fb86d-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: glasscoder [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-emersion-go-textwrapper [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160606.d0e65e5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-fatih-set [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-gigawattio-window [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180317.0f5467e-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-grpc-ecosystem-grpc-opentracing [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180507.8e809c8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-jaguilar-vt100 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20150826.2703a27-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-kyoh86-xdg [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-martinlindhe-base36 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-mmcdole-goxpp [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20181012.0068e33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-pd0mz-go-maidenhead [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170221.faa09c2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-emersion-go-sasl [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20191210.430746e-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-fullsailor-pkcs7 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20190404.d7302db-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-jackpal-go-nat-pmp [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-letsencrypt-challtestsrv [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.0+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-op-go-logging [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1+git20160315.970db52-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-tonistiigi-units [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180711.6950e57-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-zenhack-go.notmuch [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20190821.5a19619-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gortr [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.14.4-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-euank-go-kmsg-parser [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-kentik-patricia [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20200128.c35d94c-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-riywo-loginshell [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20190610.2ed199a-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-vbom-util [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180919.efcd4e0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-google-renameio [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-valyala-tcplisten [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20161114.ceec8f9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-miolini-datacounter [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gulkan [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fauhdlc [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [20180504-3.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-marten-seemann-qpack [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-microcosm-cc-bluemonday [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-golang-x-mod [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-gopkg-jcmturner-gokrb5.v5 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.3.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-rsc-binaryregexp [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hocr [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.10.18-3.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hypercorn [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: iptables-converter [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.8-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jekyll-theme-minima [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.5.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-libvirt-libvirt-go [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.0.0+git20200210.224cad8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-tonistiigi-fsutil [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20200331.f427cf1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-gopkg-yaml.v3 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.0.0~git20200121.a6ecf24-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hstr [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.2+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: isenkram [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.43] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: keepassxc-browser [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.6.2+repack-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcm256cc [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfile-sort-perl [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.01-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pre-commit [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-marten-seemann-qtls [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gr-soapy [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: json-schema-test-suite [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcyaml [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prinseq-lite [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.20.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-gopkg-gorp.v1 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.7.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbpf [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: identify [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.4.14-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblms7compact [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+git20190125.bfd5418-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-rican7-retry [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kcm-fcitx5 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20200403.8afa921-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcamera [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0~git20200417+35269f0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libevdevplus [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblzf [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libprometheus-tiny-perl [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.004-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsub-handlesvia-perl [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.013-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libuinputplus [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libwhereami [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20191231.2.6a8536a-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxtrxdsp [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+git20190830.eec2864-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: json2file-go [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.12] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcompiler-lexer-perl [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.23-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenaptx [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtap-harness-junit-perl [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.42-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxs-parse-sublike-perl [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.07-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: litehtml [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.5-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: magit-todos [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: projecteur [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pydle [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kineticstools [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.1+git20200325.3558942+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: librm [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.1.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzt [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mariadb-mysql-kbs [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.10-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libglib-testing [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: logbook [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.5.3-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libusb3380 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+git20190125.c83d1e9-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pycoqc [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.5.0.21+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liburing [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: maven-remote-resources-plugin [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: metomi-isodatetime [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: minetest-mod-throwing-arrows [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mujs [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mwic [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: neurodebian [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.40.0] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-bash [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-eslint-utils [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-pause [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lomiri-api [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: metview-python [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: multiqc [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.8+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nmrpflash [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.14-16-ge95526d-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-grunt-sass [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opensmtpd-filter-senderscore [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-catcheck [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pymap3d [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mbpoll [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.4.11+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nagvis [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1:1.9.18-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ocaml-fpath [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pulseaudio-dlna [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.5.3+git20200329-0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: minetest-mod-xdecor [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: paho.mqtt.c [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-cuint [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pytest-mpi [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3+git20191218.a8e7b56-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: csound-manual [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1:6.14.0~dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: imbalanced-learn [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: merkaartor [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.18.4+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: monado [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.0+git108.a8a4d8c3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nginx-confgen [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: open-build-service [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.9.4-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgpointcloud [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-alarm [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.2.10-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-auth [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.2.2-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-compress [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: igraph [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.1+ds-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: minilla [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.1.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nohang [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-facedetect [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-19-g135c72a-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-autoloader [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.1.2-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-crypt-blowfish [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-data [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.1.4-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-date [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.4.1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-feed [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.4-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-injector [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.5-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mathicgb [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0~git20181123-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pdb2pqr [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.1.1+dfsg-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-controller [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-date-parser [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.6-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-history [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.3.6-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-kolab-format [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.9-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-ldap [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-log [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-lz4 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.10-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-mime [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.11.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: munin-libvirt-plugins [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-css-parser [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.11-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-itip [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.1.2-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-listheaders [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.5-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-mapi [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-pdf [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.7-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-prefs [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.9.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-secret [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.6-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-service-gravatar [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-share [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-argv [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-kolab-storage [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.2.3-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-notification [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.4-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-routes [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.5-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-sessionhandler [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.2.9-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-spellchecker [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.1.3-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-support [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-bcbio-gff [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-cdsapi [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-databases [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-exception [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.8-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-perms [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-smtp [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.9.5-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyswarms [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-ciso8601 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.1.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-etelemetry [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-logintasks [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.7-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-stream-wrapper [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.1.4-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-django-health-check [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.12.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-serialize [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.5-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-box [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.4.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fxt [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jcc [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orthanc-python [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-mail [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.6.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-text-filter [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.3.6-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-translation [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.2.2-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-util [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.5.8-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-xml-element [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.4-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-slim [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.12.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plakativ [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: igraph [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.1+ds-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-kolab-session [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.3-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-text-flowed [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.3-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-vfs [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.4.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: phpunit-code-unit [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pmemkv-python [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-executing [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.4.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-gwebsockets [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-libais [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.17+git.20190917.master.e464cf8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-marshmallow-polyfield [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: manpages-l10n [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.0.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-url [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.2.6-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plyara [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-fluent-logger [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-libconf [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-no-panic [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-paste-impl [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-text-diff [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-etesync [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.11.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-mox [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.8-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-xml-wbxml [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.3-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ntapi [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-icecream [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: casacore [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.3.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-view [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.6-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-miio [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.5.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-multisplitby [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pyfakefs [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.7.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-suntime [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyxid [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-proc-macro-nested [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-subprocess [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-whoami [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jcc [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-mpv [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.4.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-setoptconf [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pin-utils [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.0~alpha.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-thiserror [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.15-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ppx-here [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.13.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-userpath [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-opentracing [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-protobuf [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.8.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: platformio [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-numpy-groupies [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.10-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-wordcloud [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.6.0+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-biocviews [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.54.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-genelendatabase [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.22.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-pwmenrich [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.22.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-sva [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.34.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-target-lexicon [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-xcb [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: salutatoi [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.0~hg3247.f981c0e99220-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: polybar [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.4.2-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyzoltan [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-gosemsim [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.12.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ogg [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sachesi [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.4+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: seascope [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9+8a669e0e-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sipvicious [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pyspike [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-rots [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.14.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: scalene [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sphinx-autoapi [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-bladderbatch [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.24.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sip5 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.1.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tinystr [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netcdf [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1:4.7.4-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtsystems-opensource-src [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.0~git20181230.e3332ee3-4] (qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-av [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.5.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-dfoptim [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2018.2-1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-fingerprint [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.5.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-grimport2 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2-0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-km.ci [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.5-2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-mediana [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-parsetools [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-r2d2 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0-0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qabcs [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-covid19us [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-gridsvg [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.7-1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-kmsurv [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1-5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-pkgcond [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rematch2 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rsvg [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rnc2rng [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: serialdv [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: smart-open [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.11.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-hash [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.2.6.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rcdklibs [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.3+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: recan [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simde [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.0.git.20200424-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sprai [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.9.23+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sugar-datastore [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.117-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sxiv-el [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-exactranktests [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8-31-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-robumeta [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sms4you [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sumalibs [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.36-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-metafor [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.4-0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: starlette [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.13.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: routine-update [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: trinculo [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.96+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: igraph [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.1+ds-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-locfit [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.5-9.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-postlogic [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ripser [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.20200206.286d36-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-derailed-benchmarks [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-lockbox [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-async-trait [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.24-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-console-error-panic-hook [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-generator [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.20-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gpg-error [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-isoband [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-transformr [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-jekyll-asciidoc [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-compiler-builtins [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.26-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gettext [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sibelia [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.0.7+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tennix [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1-3.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tinygltf [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.2.0+dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tpot [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.11.1+dfsg2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: trx [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-polynom [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.4-0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-procto [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-maybe-uninit [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: terminus [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: traceshark [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.9~beta-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ukui-interface [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: validators [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.14.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wasi-libc [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20200114.1fad338-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: whipper [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rpki-client [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.6p2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: telepathy-salut [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-6] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: twig-i18n-extension [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: virt-p2v [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.42-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xr-hardware [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-enum-map [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: upb [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.0~git200409-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tinyobjloader [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.0~rc5+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wev [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: darkradiant [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-shell-extension-dashtodock [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [68-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netcdf-parallel [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1:4.7.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-diagnostics [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.9.3+ds1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-dotenv [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.15.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xrayutilities [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ddcutil [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.8-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: restfuldb [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.14.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: veroroute [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.88-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libodsstream [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cargo-lock [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apertium-pol-szl [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jcc [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-mqtt [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opensm [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.3.23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-clickhouse-driver [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tpm2-pkcs11 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bruteforce-wallet [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-matgeom [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-django-libsass [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: memo [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.7.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xva-img [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: photoflow [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.8+git20200114-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: botan [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.14.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fdk-aac [amd64] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nvidia-settings-tesla-440 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [440.64-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-javascriptminify-jsmin [amd64] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [1.0.2-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-uopz [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-get-version [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: extension-helpers [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: papi [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.0.0~dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyhst2 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [2020a-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: josm-installer [amd64] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [0.0.1+svn16006] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-text-filter-jsmin [amd64] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [1.0.2-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nvidia-graphics-drivers-tesla-418 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [418.126.02-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: frobtads [amd64] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [1:1.2.4-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nvidia-graphics-drivers-tesla-440 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [440.64.00-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-perception-pcl [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ball [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.5.0+git20180813.37fc53c-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: visp [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.3.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nordugrid-arc [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.5.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted acl [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.2.53-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted acl [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [2.2.53-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted acl [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2.2.53-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted acl [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [2.2.53-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted arcp [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted audacious [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [4.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted audacious [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [4.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted audacious [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [4.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted augur [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [7.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted b4 [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted acl [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [2.2.53-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted acl [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [2.2.53-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted arpeggio [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.9.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted audacious [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [4.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted authprogs [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.6.0+git7afaa40-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bibutils [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [6.10-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bibutils [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [6.10-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bibutils [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [6.10-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pdal [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.1.0+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: srslte [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [18.06.1-9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted acl [i386] (groovy-proposed) [2.2.53-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted audacious [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [4.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bdf2sfd [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bibutils [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [6.10-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc4py [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.12.0-8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aionotify [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bibutils [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [6.10-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted audacious [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [4.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bibutils [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [6.10-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apertium-pol-szl [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bind9-libs [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1:9.11.18+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bind9-libs [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1:9.11.18+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bind9-libs [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1:9.11.18+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cbflib [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.6+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cbflib [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.6+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cbflib [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.6+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chip-seq [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.5.5-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chipmunk [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [7.0.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chipmunk [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [7.0.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bind9-libs [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1:9.11.18+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bind9-libs [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1:9.11.18+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cbflib [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.6+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cbflib [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.6+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chipmunk [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [7.0.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chipmunk [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [7.0.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted collada-dom [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.5.0+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted collada-dom [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [2.5.0+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted collada-dom [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [2.5.0+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted colortest-python [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bind9-libs [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1:9.11.18+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cbflib [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.6+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chipmunk [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [7.0.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted collada-dom [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [2.5.0+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted collada-dom [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [2.5.0+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dbus-deviation [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dnapi [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted catch2 [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.11.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted click-man [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dacite [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-polynom [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.4-0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chipmunk [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [7.0.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dcmstack [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted collada-dom [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2.5.0+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted csound-manual [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1:6.14.0~dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted djangorestframework-api-key [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted docker-clean [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted esup-el [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fenics [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1:2019.2.0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted flit [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.3.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gajim-syntaxhighlight [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-shell-extension-dashtodock [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [67+git20200225-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-alangpierce-go-forceexport [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20160317.8f1d694-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-chai2010-gettext-go [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20191225.6b9f4b1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dimmer-el [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.4.2+repack-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dracut [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [050+35-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ffcx [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2019.2.0~git20200416.db6793b-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gallery-dl [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.13.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-bndr-gotabulate [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-client9-reopen [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-ddevault-go-libvterm [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20190526.b7d861d-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-emersion-go-textwrapper [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20160606.d0e65e5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-fatih-set [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-gigawattio-window [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20180317.0f5467e-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dnstwist [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0~20190706+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonts-pc [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-cilium-ebpf [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20200413.48fb86d-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-emersion-go-sasl [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20191210.430746e-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-fullsailor-pkcs7 [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20190404.d7302db-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-grpc-ecosystem-grpc-opentracing [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20180507.8e809c8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-jaguilar-vt100 [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20150826.2703a27-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-kyoh86-xdg [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-libvirt-libvirt-go [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [6.0.0+git20200210.224cad8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-marten-seemann-qtls [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted extension-helpers [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-cloudflare-tableflip [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20190329.8392f16-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-google-renameio [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-kentik-patricia [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20200128.c35d94c-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-marten-seemann-qpack [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-microcosm-cc-bluemonday [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.2-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-mmcdole-goxpp [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20181012.0068e33-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-pd0mz-go-maidenhead [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20170221.faa09c2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-tonistiigi-fsutil [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20200331.f427cf1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-valyala-tcplisten [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20161114.ceec8f9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-shell-extension-easyscreencast [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-jackpal-go-nat-pmp [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-martinlindhe-base36 [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-op-go-logging [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1+git20160315.970db52-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-tonistiigi-units [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20180711.6950e57-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-golang-x-mod [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kcolorpicker [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntirpc [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/main) [3.2-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-euank-go-kmsg-parser [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-miolini-datacounter [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-zenhack-go.notmuch [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20190821.5a19619-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntirpc [arm64] (groovy-proposed/main) [3.2-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-letsencrypt-challtestsrv [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.0+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-gopkg-gorp.v1 [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.7.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-riywo-loginshell [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20190610.2ed199a-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-shell-extension-dashtodock [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [68-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-gopkg-jcmturner-gokrb5.v5 [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [5.3.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-rsc-binaryregexp [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gortr [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.14.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted imbalanced-learn [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted isenkram [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.43]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted josm-installer [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.1+svn16006]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kcolorpicker [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kcolorpicker [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kcolorpicker [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.1-3]
#ubuntu-release 2020-04-28
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-rican7-retry [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-vbom-util [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20180919.efcd4e0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted iptables-converter [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.8-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted json-schema-test-suite [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kcolorpicker [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted keepassxc-browser [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.6.2+repack-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfile-sort-perl [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.01-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfolia [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [2.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfolia [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfolia [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [2.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-gopkg-yaml.v3 [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.0.0~git20200121.a6ecf24-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jekyll-theme-minima [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.5.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kcolorpicker [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfolia [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfolia [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [2.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsub-handlesvia-perl [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.013-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ball [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.5.0+git20180813.37fc53c-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: casacore [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.3.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jcc [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netcdf-parallel [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1:4.7.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hypercorn [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lazyarray [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.3.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libprometheus-tiny-perl [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.004-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ball [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.5.0+git20180813.37fc53c-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kineticstools [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.1+git20200325.3558942+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opencascade [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [7.4.1+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: papi [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.0.0~dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kcolorpicker [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtap-harness-junit-perl [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.42-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netcdf [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1:4.7.4-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfolia [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [2.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opensm [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.3.23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: casacore [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.3.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted magit-todos [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mariadb-mysql-kbs [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.10-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted metomi-isodatetime [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted minetest-mod-throwing-arrows [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted minilla [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.1.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted munin-libvirt-plugins [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted neurodebian [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.40.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-bash [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-eslint-utils [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-mqtt [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted manpages-l10n [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [4.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted metview-python [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted multiqc [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.8+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nginx-confgen [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-grunt-sass [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nohang [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ntirpc [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [3.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opensmtpd-filter-senderscore [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-argv [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.1.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-autoloader [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.1.2-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted maven-remote-resources-plugin [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mwic [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-pause [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted open-build-service [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.9.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-auth [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.2.2-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-controller [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-data [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.1.4-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-exception [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.8-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fauhdlc [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [20180504-3.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gr-soapy [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted minetest-mod-xdecor [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ntirpc [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [3.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-compress [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-date-parser [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.6-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fxt [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: identify [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.4.14-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcm256cc [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prinseq-lite [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.20.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-cuint [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-css-parser [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.11-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hstr [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.2+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pre-commit [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-alarm [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.2.10-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbpf [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plinth [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [20.7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: re2 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/main) [20200401+dfsg-1] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted octave-matgeom [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-date [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.4.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-history [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.3.6-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-itip [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.1.2-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-kolab-format [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.9-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-kolab-storage [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.2.3-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-listheaders [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.5-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-logintasks [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.7-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-mapi [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-notification [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.4-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-crypt-blowfish [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.2-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-injector [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.5-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-kolab-session [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.3-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-log [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.3.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-mime [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.11.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-perms [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-routes [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.5-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-serialize [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.5-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-sessionhandler [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.2.9-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-smtp [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.9.5-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-feed [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.4-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-ldap [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-pdf [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.7-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-secret [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.6-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-share [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.2.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-stream-wrapper [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.1.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-text-diff [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.2.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-text-filter [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.3.6-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-translation [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.2.2-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-util [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.5.8-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-javascriptminify-jsmin [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.2-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-prefs [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.9.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-spellchecker [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.1.3-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-text-filter-jsmin [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.2-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-url [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.2.6-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-view [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.6-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-xml-wbxml [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.3-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted phpunit-code-unit [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted platformio [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [4.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prinseq-lite [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.20.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-mail [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.6.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-support [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.2.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-vfs [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.4.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-slim [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.12.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plyara [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pycoqc [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.5.0.21+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-bcbio-gff [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.6.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-ciso8601 [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.1.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-django-health-check [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.12.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-etesync [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.11.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-service-gravatar [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.1-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-xml-element [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.4-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pulseaudio-dlna [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.5.3+git20200329-0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-box [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.4.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-etelemetry [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-fluent-logger [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: execline [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.6.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fxt [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mathicgb [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0~git20181123-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nagvis [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1:1.9.18-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ball [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.5.0+git20180813.37fc53c-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nordugrid-arc [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.5.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: papi [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.0.0~dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgpointcloud [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyode [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.0.dev15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: re2 [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/main) [20200401+dfsg-1] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-databases [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opensm [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.3.23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proj [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [7.0.0-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: trx [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: geos [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.8.1-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qpdf [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/main) [10.0.1-2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc4py [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.12.0-8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-django-libsass [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-gwebsockets [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-libconf [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-miio [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.5.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-mpv [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.4.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-numpy-groupies [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.10-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-setoptconf [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-userpath [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.3.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qpdf [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [10.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qpdf [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [10.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-get-version [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-marshmallow-polyfield [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [5.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-multisplitby [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-suntime [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qpdf [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [10.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qpdf [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [10.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-biocviews [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.54.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-genelendatabase [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.22.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-covid19us [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-gridsvg [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.7-1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-icecream [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pyfakefs [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.7.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qpdf [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [10.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-bladderbatch [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.24.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-dfoptim [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2018.2-1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-hash [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.2.6.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-kmsurv [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1-5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-metafor [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.4-0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-pkgcond [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-postlogic [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-mox [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.8-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qpdf [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [10.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-grimport2 [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.2-0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-mediana [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-polynom [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.4-0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rcdklibs [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.3+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-robumeta [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted re2 [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [20200401+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted re2 [i386] (groovy-proposed) [20200401+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted re2 [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [20200401+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyxid [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-km.ci [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.5-2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-r2d2 [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0-0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted re2 [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [20200401+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted re2 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [20200401+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted recan [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: 2048 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.20191210.1117-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bustools [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.40.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cfgv [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx5 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20200409.6409547-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-pwmenrich [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [4.22.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rematch2 [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted re2 [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [20200401+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: build-essential-mipsen [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [12.8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: execline [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.6.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gulkan [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gulkan [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proj [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [7.0.0-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: syrthes [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.3.5+20200129-dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zita-convolver [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.0.3-2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-parsetools [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted restfuldb [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.14.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-derailed-benchmarks [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.7.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-lockbox [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.3.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-async-trait [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.24-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-console-error-panic-hook [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-generator [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.6.20-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gpg-error [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.5.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted scalene [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sipvicious [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.3.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sms4you [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted routine-update [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-procto [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-enum-map [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.6.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted salutatoi [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.8.0~hg3247.f981c0e99220-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted smart-open [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.11.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted starlette [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.13.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tpot [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.11.1+dfsg2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcamera [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0~git20200417+35269f0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libglib-testing [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netcdf [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1:4.7.4-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-jekyll-asciidoc [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gettext [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sphinx-autoapi [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kineticstools [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.1+git20200325.3558942+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenaptx [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-av [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.5.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simde [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.0.git.20200424-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: trinculo [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.96+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-compiler-builtins [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.26-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted theme-d-gnome [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: projecteur [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sumalibs [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.36-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted seascope [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.9+8a669e0e-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rsvg [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libevdevplus [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted twig-i18n-extension [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xr-hardware [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: otb [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [7.1.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-sva [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.34.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted validators [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.14.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyode [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.0.dev15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1016.18] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netcdf-parallel [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1:4.7.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netcdf [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1:4.7.4-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netcdf [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1:4.7.4-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netcdf-parallel [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1:4.7.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opensm [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.3.23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opensm [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.3.23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netcdf-parallel [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1:4.7.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: papi [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.0.0~dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: papi [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.0.0~dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: geos [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.8.1-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radare2 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.3.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python3.7 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.7.7-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opensm [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.3.23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jcc [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nordugrid-arc [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.5.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: casacore [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.3.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc4py [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.12.0-8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opencascade [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [7.4.1+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc4py [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.12.0-8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyode [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.0.dev15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyode [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.0.dev15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: igraph [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.1+ds-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-num-bigint [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pdal [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.1.0+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc4py [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.12.0-8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nordugrid-arc [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.5.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proj [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [7.0.0-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proj [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [7.0.0-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: schroedinger-maeparser [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pdal [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.1.0+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proj [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [7.0.0-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radare2 [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.3.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radare2 [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.3.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyode [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.0.dev15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pdal [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.1.0+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nordugrid-arc [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.5.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: snapper [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simgrid [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.25+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-sct [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-sct [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radare2 [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.3.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opencascade [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [7.4.1+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx5 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20200409.6409547-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ucto [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.21.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zita-convolver [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.0.3-2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cfrpki [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.4-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-emersion-go-message [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.10.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-bel-resources [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ucto [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.21.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-cheekybits-genny [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sat-pubsub [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.4.0~hg422.c21f31355ab9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-emersion-go-smtp [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.11.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-dpotapov-go-spnego [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20190506.c2c6091-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-loompy [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.0.6+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-testextra [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sphinxcontrib-qthelp [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-rubenv-sql-migrate [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20191213.0633851-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sphinxcontrib-devhelp [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-goseq [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.38.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mbtserver [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.14-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sphinxcontrib-serializinghtml [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pebble [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.3.0+ds-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-libvirt-exporter [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.1+git20190725.256cf3c-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: 2048 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.20191210.1117-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netcdf [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1:4.7.4-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ataqv [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.1+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-num-bigint [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opensm [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.3.23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cado [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clipman [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.0+git20200218.39fd4fe-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-num-bigint [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: buzztrax [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.10.2-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clips [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.30-4.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-webpki [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.21.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: criu [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.13-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coccinelle [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.8.deb-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-webpki [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.21.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: digup [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.55-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: disk-filltest [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: schroedinger-maeparser [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: schroedinger-maeparser [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dsdcc [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.8.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: elektroid [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fauhdlc [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [20180504-3.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opencascade [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [7.4.1+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: feedbackd [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.0+git20200305-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-cheekybits-genny [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: glasscoder [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-rubenv-sql-migrate [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20191213.0633851-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hocr [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.10.18-3.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: json2file-go [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.12] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gr-soapy [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kineticstools [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.1+git20200325.3558942+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hstr [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.2+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: darkradiant [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbpf [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcompiler-lexer-perl [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.23-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libevdevplus [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kcm-fcitx5 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20200403.8afa921-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcyaml [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcamera [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0~git20200417+35269f0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: projecteur [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libglib-testing [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblzf [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblms7compact [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+git20190125.bfd5418-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenaptx [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gr-gsm [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.42.2.20200214-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libuinputplus [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libwhereami [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20191231.2.6a8536a-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: snapper [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: librm [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.1.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxs-parse-sublike-perl [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.07-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libusb3380 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+git20190125.c83d1e9-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: snapper [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liburing [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzt [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-libvirt-exporter [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.1+git20190725.256cf3c-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxtrxdsp [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+git20190830.eec2864-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mbpoll [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.4.11+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: litehtml [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.5-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: logbook [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.5.3-4] (no packageset)
<mruffell> It seems the amd64 focal server release is missing from: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/focal/release/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mlpy [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.5.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nmrpflash [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.14-16-ge95526d-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mujs [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: merkaartor [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.18.4+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: oci-image-tools [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.0~rc2+really.rc1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: paho.mqtt.c [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pebble [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.3.0+ds-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ocaml-fpath [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pdb2pqr [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.1.1+dfsg-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orthanc-python [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0+ds-2] (no packageset)
<xnox|sessions> mruffell:  it's on https://releases.ubuntu.com/focal/ instead
<xnox> mruffell:  amd64 is on releases.ubuntu.com, all other flavours & ports arches are on cdimage.ubuntu.com. Due to available mirrors and popularity / usage.
<xnox> there is a lot more mirrors of releases.ubuntu.com and a lot more usage of it.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-catcheck [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgpointcloud [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-2] (no packageset)
<mruffell> xnox: thank you very much for the quick explanation
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-lz4 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.10-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-libais [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.17+git.20190917.master.e464cf8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ntapi [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-2] (no packageset)
<xnox> mruffell:  all ubuntu-server-legacy images are on cdimage (the d-i based installer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ppx-here [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.13.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-paste-impl [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-no-panic [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openvdb [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [7.0.0-3ubuntu1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ogg [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-proc-macro-nested [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-subprocess [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: polybar [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.4.2-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-protobuf [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.8.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pin-utils [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.0~alpha.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-target-lexicon [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pyspike [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-thiserror [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.15-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-wordcloud [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.6.0+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tinystr [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-xcb [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyzoltan [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simgrid [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.25+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-whoami [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qabcs [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-num-bigint [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simgrid [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.25+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-demixt [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.5-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sachesi [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.4+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtsystems-opensource-src [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.0~git20181230.e3332ee3-4] (qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-gosemsim [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.12.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sibelia [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.0.7+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: serialdv [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-rots [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.14.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-av [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.5.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-fingerprint [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.5.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sprai [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.9.23+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-sva [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.34.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sip5 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.1.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-exactranktests [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8-31-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx5 [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20200409.6409547-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sugar-datastore [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.117-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-locfit [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.5-9.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sumalibs [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.36-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-isoband [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-transformr [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: telepathy-salut [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-6] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: terminus [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ucto [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.21.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rsvg [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tennix [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1-3.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: srslte [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [18.06.1-9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ucto [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.21.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tinygltf [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.2.0+dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: trinculo [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.96+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: traceshark [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.9~beta-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: trx [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ripser [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.20200206.286d36-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tinyobjloader [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.0~rc5+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zita-convolver [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.0.3-2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rpki-client [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.6p2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zita-convolver [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.0.3-2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: upb [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.0~git200409-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx5 [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20200409.6409547-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ukui-interface [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: virt-p2v [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.42-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-dotenv [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.15.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wev [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: veroroute [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.88-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: 2048 [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.20191210.1117-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cargo-lock [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyode [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.0.dev15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: whipper [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: 2048 [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.20191210.1117-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-maybe-uninit [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: schroedinger-maeparser [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xrayutilities [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cado [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cado [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ataqv [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.1+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netcdf-parallel [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1:4.7.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ataqv [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.1+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: botan [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.14.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cfrpki [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.4-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clipman [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.0+git20200218.39fd4fe-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cfrpki [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.4-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clipman [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.0+git20200218.39fd4fe-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clips [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.30-4.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clips [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.30-4.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: buzztrax [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.10.2-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coccinelle [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.8.deb-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: criu [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.13-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: buzztrax [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.10.2-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coccinelle [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.8.deb-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: criu [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.13-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dolfin [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2019.2.0~git20200218.027d9cc-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: digup [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.55-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: disk-filltest [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: digup [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.55-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: disk-filltest [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dsdcc [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.8.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simgrid [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.25+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ddcutil [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.8-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: elektroid [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dsdcc [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.8.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: snapper [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: feedbackd [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.0+git20200305-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libodsstream [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: feedbackd [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.0+git20200305-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fauhdlc [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [20180504-3.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gap [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.11.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fauhdlc [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [20180504-3.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-cheekybits-genny [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-cheekybits-genny [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bruteforce-wallet [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: glasscoder [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hstr [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.2+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: glasscoder [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hstr [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.2+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-rubenv-sql-migrate [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20191213.0633851-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hocr [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.10.18-3.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: json2file-go [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.12] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kineticstools [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.1+git20200325.3558942+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbpf [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-rubenv-sql-migrate [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20191213.0633851-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: json2file-go [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.12] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hocr [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.10.18-3.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kineticstools [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.1+git20200325.3558942+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gr-soapy [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kcm-fcitx5 [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20200403.8afa921-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcm256cc [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcompiler-lexer-perl [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.23-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcyaml [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libevdevplus [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: memo [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.7.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: projecteur [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-clickhouse-driver [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xva-img [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gr-soapy [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcompiler-lexer-perl [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.23-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libevdevplus [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-uopz [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tpm2-pkcs11 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbpf [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblms7compact [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+git20190125.bfd5418-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcyaml [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: projecteur [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fdk-aac [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libglib-testing [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblms7compact [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+git20190125.bfd5418-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblzf [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenaptx [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libuinputplus [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libusb3380 [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+git20190125.c83d1e9-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libwhereami [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20191231.2.6a8536a-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcamera [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0~git20200417+35269f0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblzf [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: librm [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.1.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libusb3380 [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+git20190125.c83d1e9-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libglib-testing [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libuinputplus [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenaptx [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libwhereami [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20191231.2.6a8536a-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcamera [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0~git20200417+35269f0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liburing [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxs-parse-sublike-perl [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.07-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxtrxdsp [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+git20190830.eec2864-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzt [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nvidia-settings-tesla-440 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [440.64-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: librm [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.1.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxs-parse-sublike-perl [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.07-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzt [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liburing [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxtrxdsp [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+git20190830.eec2864-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: litehtml [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.5-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: logbook [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.5.3-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mbpoll [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.4.11+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mujs [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nmrpflash [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.14-16-ge95526d-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nvidia-graphics-drivers-tesla-418 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [418.126.02-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: litehtml [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.5-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mbpoll [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.4.11+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nmrpflash [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.14-16-ge95526d-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: logbook [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.5.3-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc4py [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.12.0-8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mujs [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: frobtads [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [1:1.2.4-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gr-gsm [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.42.2.20200214-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nvidia-graphics-drivers-tesla-440 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [440.64.00-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ocaml-fpath [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: paho.mqtt.c [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gr-gsm [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.42.2.20200214-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ocaml-fpath [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-libvirt-exporter [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.1+git20190725.256cf3c-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lomiri-api [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: oci-image-tools [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.0~rc2+really.rc1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx5 [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20200409.6409547-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mlpy [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.5.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: paho.mqtt.c [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pdb2pqr [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.1.1+dfsg-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pebble [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.3.0+ds-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-catcheck [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radare2 [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.3.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mathicgb [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0~git20181123-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pdb2pqr [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.1.1+dfsg-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-catcheck [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orthanc-python [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgpointcloud [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pebble [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.3.0+ds-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mlpy [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.5.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orthanc-python [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-lz4 [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.10-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ppx-here [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.13.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-libais [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.17+git.20190917.master.e464cf8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-no-panic [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ntapi [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ogg [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: oci-image-tools [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.0~rc2+really.rc1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-lz4 [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.10-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-libais [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.17+git.20190917.master.e464cf8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ntapi [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgpointcloud [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-no-panic [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ppx-here [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.13.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pin-utils [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.0~alpha.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: merkaartor [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.18.4+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-paste-impl [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pin-utils [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.0~alpha.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-proc-macro-nested [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-protobuf [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.8.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-subprocess [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-thiserror [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.15-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ogg [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-proc-macro-nested [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-subprocess [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ucto [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.21.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-paste-impl [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-target-lexicon [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-protobuf [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.8.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: merkaartor [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.18.4+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pyspike [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-wordcloud [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.6.0+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qabcs [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-thiserror [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.15-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tinystr [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-whoami [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-xcb [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zita-convolver [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.0.3-2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pyspike [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qabcs [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tinystr [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-xcb [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-wordcloud [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.6.0+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-whoami [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-target-lexicon [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: serialdv [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzt [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: polybar [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.4.2-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyzoltan [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-gosemsim [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.12.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-rots [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.14.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-sva [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.34.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-av [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.5.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-exactranktests [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8-31-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sachesi [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.4+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: serialdv [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: polybar [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.4.2-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-demixt [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.5-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-rots [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.14.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-exactranktests [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8-31-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sachesi [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.4+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sip5 [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.1.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sprai [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.9.23+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proj [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [7.0.0-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-sva [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.34.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sibelia [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.0.7+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sprai [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.9.23+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-gosemsim [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.12.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sip5 [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.1.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-fingerprint [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.5.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: 2048 [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.20191210.1117-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-fingerprint [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.5.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-locfit [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.5-9.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rsvg [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sugar-datastore [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.117-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sumalibs [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.36-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tennix [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1-3.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: terminus [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-av [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.5.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rsvg [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sugar-datastore [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.117-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tennix [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1-3.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-locfit [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.5-9.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sumalibs [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.36-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sibelia [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.0.7+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzt [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pdal [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.1.0+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-transformr [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ripser [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.20200206.286d36-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rpki-client [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.6p2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: srslte [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [18.06.1-9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: telepathy-salut [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-6] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tinygltf [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.2.0+dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nvidia-graphics-drivers-tesla-418 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [418.126.02-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtsystems-opensource-src [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.0~git20181230.e3332ee3-4] (qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-transformr [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rpki-client [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.6p2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: terminus [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tinyobjloader [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.0~rc5+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: trinculo [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.96+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: trx [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: upb [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.0~git200409-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtsystems-opensource-src [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.0~git20181230.e3332ee3-4] (qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ripser [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.20200206.286d36-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tinygltf [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.2.0+dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: trx [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wev [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-isoband [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: trinculo [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.96+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: telepathy-salut [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-6] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: upb [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.0~git200409-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cado [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-xxhashjs [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.2+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-dynaconf [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.2.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-diagnostics [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.9.3+ds1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-dotenv [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.15.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: traceshark [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.9~beta-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ukui-interface [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: virt-p2v [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.42-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wev [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: whipper [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mbtserver [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.14-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-isoband [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tinyobjloader [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.0~rc5+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ukui-interface [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: whipper [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pynn [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: traceshark [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.9~beta-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-dotenv [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.15.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: virt-p2v [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.42-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: buzztrax [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.10.2-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clipman [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.0+git20200218.39fd4fe-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cargo-lock [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-maybe-uninit [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: veroroute [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.88-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cfrpki [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.4-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cargo-lock [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: veroroute [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.88-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clips [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.30-4.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-maybe-uninit [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cfrpki [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.4-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openvdb [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [7.0.0-3ubuntu1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coccinelle [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.8.deb-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: criu [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.13-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nvidia-graphics-drivers-tesla-418 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [418.126.02-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: darkradiant [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xrayutilities [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: darkradiant [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzt [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xrayutilities [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzt [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python3.7 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.7.7-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: disk-filltest [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: botan [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.14.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ddcutil [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.8-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openvdb [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [7.0.0-3ubuntu1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ddcutil [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.8-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dsdcc [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.8.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: elektroid [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: botan [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.14.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: feedbackd [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.0+git20200305-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fauhdlc [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [20180504-3.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libodsstream [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bruteforce-wallet [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: glasscoder [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: memo [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.7.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bruteforce-wallet [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: memo [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.7.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-cheekybits-genny [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gap [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.11.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-rubenv-sql-migrate [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20191213.0633851-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hocr [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.10.18-3.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: json2file-go [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.12] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-uopz [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-clickhouse-driver [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tpm2-pkcs11 [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xva-img [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gap [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.11.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hstr [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.2+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-clickhouse-driver [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xva-img [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gr-soapy [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tpm2-pkcs11 [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-uopz [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fdk-aac [arm64] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbpf [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcompiler-lexer-perl [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.23-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libglib-testing [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblzf [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-num-bigint [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fdk-aac [armhf] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libevdevplus [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: projecteur [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcamera [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0~git20200417+35269f0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblms7compact [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+git20190125.bfd5418-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenaptx [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libuinputplus [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libwhereami [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20191231.2.6a8536a-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: librm [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.1.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxs-parse-sublike-perl [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.07-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libusb3380 [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+git20190125.c83d1e9-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liburing [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: logbook [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.5.3-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxtrxdsp [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+git20190830.eec2864-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-libvirt-exporter [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.1+git20190725.256cf3c-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lomiri-api [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mbpoll [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.4.11+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mlpy [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.5.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nmrpflash [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.14-16-ge95526d-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mathicgb [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0~git20181123-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mujs [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: merkaartor [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.18.4+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ocaml-fpath [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: frobtads [arm64] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [1:1.2.4-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orthanc-python [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pdb2pqr [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.1.1+dfsg-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-catcheck [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: oci-image-tools [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.0~rc2+really.rc1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pebble [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.3.0+ds-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: paho.mqtt.c [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgpointcloud [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-lz4 [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.10-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ppx-here [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.13.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-no-panic [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: polybar [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.4.2-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ntapi [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-libais [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.17+git.20190917.master.e464cf8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pyspike [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyzoltan [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ogg [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pin-utils [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.0~alpha.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-protobuf [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.8.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-target-lexicon [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tinystr [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-wordcloud [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.6.0+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-paste-impl [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-subprocess [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: schroedinger-maeparser [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-perception-pcl [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-thiserror [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.15-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-proc-macro-nested [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qabcs [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-whoami [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sachesi [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.4+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-demixt [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.5-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-xcb [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtsystems-opensource-src [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.0~git20181230.e3332ee3-4] (qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-gosemsim [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.12.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-sva [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.34.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-exactranktests [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8-31-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: serialdv [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sip5 [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.1.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-av [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.5.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sibelia [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.0.7+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-rots [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.14.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sprai [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.9.23+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-fingerprint [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.5.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-locfit [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.5-9.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: srslte [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [18.06.1-9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sumalibs [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.36-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rsvg [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tennix [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1-3.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sugar-datastore [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.117-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-isoband [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ripser [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.20200206.286d36-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: telepathy-salut [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-6] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tinygltf [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.2.0+dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: traceshark [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.9~beta-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: trx [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-transformr [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: terminus [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: trinculo [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.96+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-diagnostics [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.9.3+ds1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tinyobjloader [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.0~rc5+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openvdb [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [7.0.0-3ubuntu1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cargo-lock [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ukui-interface [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: veroroute [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.88-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wev [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rpki-client [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.6p2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: upb [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.0~git200409-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: whipper [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-dotenv [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.15.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: virt-p2v [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.42-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-maybe-uninit [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xrayutilities [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oracle-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-1016.18~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: botan [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.14.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-1016.18]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: monero [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.15.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-perception-pcl [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzt [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ddcutil [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.8-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: snapper [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gap [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.11.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libodsstream [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zita-convolver [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.0.3-2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bruteforce-wallet [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-uopz [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tpm2-pkcs11 [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xva-img [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: memo [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.7.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ucto [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.21.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-clickhouse-driver [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fdk-aac [s390x] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python3.7 [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.7.7-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: 2048 [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.20191210.1117-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: frobtads [s390x] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [1:1.2.4-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cargo-lock [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [4.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-dotenv [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.15.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-maybe-uninit [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-no-panic [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ntapi [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.3.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-num-bigint [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-num-bigint [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-num-bigint [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ogg [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-paste-impl [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cargo-lock [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [4.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-maybe-uninit [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ntapi [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.3.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-num-bigint [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-paste-impl [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pin-utils [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.0~alpha.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-proc-macro-nested [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-protobuf [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [2.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-sct [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-subprocess [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-dotenv [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.15.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-num-bigint [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pin-utils [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.0~alpha.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-protobuf [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-sct [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-target-lexicon [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.10.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-thiserror [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.15-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-thiserror [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.15-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tinystr [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.3.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-webpki [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.21.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-no-panic [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-proc-macro-nested [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-target-lexicon [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.10.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-thiserror [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.15-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tinystr [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.3.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-whoami [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-xcb [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-xcb [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ogg [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-target-lexicon [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.10.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-whoami [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-xcb [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-sct [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-whoami [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tinystr [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.3.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cado [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gdk-pixbuf [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.40.0+dfsg-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gdk-pixbuf [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [2.40.0+dfsg-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gdk-pixbuf [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2.40.0+dfsg-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ntirpc [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.2-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ntirpc [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [3.2-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ntirpc [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [3.2-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ocaml-fpath [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ocaml-fpath [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cargo-lock [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [4.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cargo-lock [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [4.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gdk-pixbuf [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [2.40.0+dfsg-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gdk-pixbuf [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [2.40.0+dfsg-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ntirpc [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [3.2-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ocaml-fpath [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cargo-lock [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [4.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-dotenv [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.15.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-maybe-uninit [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-maybe-uninit [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-no-panic [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ntapi [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.3.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gdk-pixbuf [i386] (groovy-proposed) [2.40.0+dfsg-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ntirpc [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [3.2-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-dotenv [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.15.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-maybe-uninit [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-no-panic [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ntapi [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.3.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ogg [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ogg [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-paste-impl [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pin-utils [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.0~alpha.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ntirpc [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [3.2-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-dotenv [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.15.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ntapi [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.3.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ogg [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-paste-impl [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pin-utils [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.0~alpha.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-proc-macro-nested [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-protobuf [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [2.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-protobuf [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-subprocess [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ocaml-fpath [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-num-bigint [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pin-utils [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.0~alpha.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-proc-macro-nested [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-subprocess [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-subprocess [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-target-lexicon [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.10.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-thiserror [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.15-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tinystr [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.3.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-webpki [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.21.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-no-panic [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-proc-macro-nested [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-subprocess [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-thiserror [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.15-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-webpki [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.21.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-whoami [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-xcb [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ataqv [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.1+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: criu [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.13-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ddcutil [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.8-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-paste-impl [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: digup [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.55-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dolfin [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2019.2.0~git20200218.027d9cc-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: feedbackd [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.0+git20200305-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libodsstream [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netcdf [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1:4.7.4-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pebble [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.3.0+ds-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-catcheck [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-lz4 [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.10-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tinystr [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.3.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: disk-filltest [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-rubenv-sql-migrate [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20191213.0633851-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opensm [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.3.23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgpointcloud [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ppx-here [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.13.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-libvirt-exporter [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.1+git20190725.256cf3c-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-loompy [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.0.6+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-rots [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.14.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-sva [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.34.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cado [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mbtserver [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.14-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: polybar [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.4.2-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-libais [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.17+git.20190917.master.e464cf8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-rots [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.14.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-exactranktests [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8-31-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simgrid [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.25+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sphinxcontrib-devhelp [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sphinxcontrib-serializinghtml [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sprai [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.9.23+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dsdcc [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.8.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proj [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [7.0.0-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-sva [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.34.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: snapper [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sprai [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.9.23+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pebble [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.3.0+ds-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-testextra [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-goseq [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.38.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sphinxcontrib-qthelp [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted execline [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.6.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted execline [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [2.6.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted execline [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [2.6.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted geos [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [3.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted geos [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [3.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ocaml-fpath [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pmemkv-python [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-clickhouse-driver [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-clickhouse-driver [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-clickhouse-driver [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted execline [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [2.6.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted geos [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted logbook [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.5.3-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-bel-resources [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-clickhouse-driver [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-libais [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.17+git.20190917.master.e464cf8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-libais [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.17+git.20190917.master.e464cf8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-libais [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.17+git.20190917.master.e464cf8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-opentracing [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.3.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pyspike [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted execline [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2.6.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted petsc4py [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.12.0-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-dynaconf [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.2.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-libais [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.17+git.20190917.master.e464cf8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pyspike [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pyspike [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-wordcloud [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.6.0+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-wordcloud [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.6.0+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-wordcloud [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.6.0+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ucto [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.21.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted geos [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [3.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-libais [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.17+git.20190917.master.e464cf8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pyspike [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-wordcloud [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.6.0+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ucto [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.21.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ucto [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.21.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ucto [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.21.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ball [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.5.0+git20180813.37fc53c-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: casacore [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.3.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clipman [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.0+git20200218.39fd4fe-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-clickhouse-driver [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pyspike [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ucto [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.21.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ball [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.5.0+git20180813.37fc53c-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cfrpki [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.4-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netcdf [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1:4.7.4-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-exactranktests [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8-31-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-loompy [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.0.6+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ucto [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.21.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netcdf-parallel [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1:4.7.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-wordcloud [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.6.0+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opencascade [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [7.4.1+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: casacore [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.3.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ball [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.5.0+git20180813.37fc53c-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ball [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.5.0+git20180813.37fc53c-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted casacore [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [3.3.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted casacore [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [3.3.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted casacore [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [3.3.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fxt [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.3.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fxt [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.3.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jcc [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted netcdf-parallel [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1:4.7.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted netcdf-parallel [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1:4.7.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ball [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.5.0+git20180813.37fc53c-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted casacore [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [3.3.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted folks [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.14.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fxt [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.3.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted netcdf-parallel [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1:4.7.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted netcdf-parallel [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1:4.7.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted netcdf [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1:4.7.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted netcdf [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1:4.7.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted netcdf [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1:4.7.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-diagnostics [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.9.3+ds1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted casacore [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.3.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fxt [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.3.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted netcdf-parallel [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1:4.7.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted netcdf [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1:4.7.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python3.7 [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [3.7.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-diagnostics [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.9.3+ds1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-perception-pcl [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.7.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sugar-datastore [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.117-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sugar-datastore [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.117-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sugar-datastore [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.117-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted casacore [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [3.3.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted netcdf [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1:4.7.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-diagnostics [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.9.3+ds1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-perception-pcl [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.7.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sugar-datastore [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.117-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dsdcc [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.8.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: feedbackd [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.0+git20200305-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: telepathy-salut [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-6] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted netcdf-parallel [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1:4.7.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-perception-pcl [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.7.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: buzztrax [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.10.2-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gulkan [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted netcdf [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1:4.7.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: elektroid [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sugar-datastore [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.117-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted 2048 [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.20191210.1117-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted 2048 [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.20191210.1117-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ball [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.5.0+git20180813.37fc53c-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cado [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cado [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cfrpki [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cfrpki [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cfrpki [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clipman [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.0+git20200218.39fd4fe-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clipman [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.0+git20200218.39fd4fe-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted 2048 [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.20191210.1117-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cado [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cado [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cfrpki [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clipman [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.0+git20200218.39fd4fe-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clipman [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.0+git20200218.39fd4fe-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clips [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [6.30-4.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clips [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [6.30-4.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opencascade [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [7.4.1+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opencascade [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [7.4.1+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted 2048 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.20191210.1117-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cfrpki [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clipman [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.0+git20200218.39fd4fe-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clips [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [6.30-4.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opencascade [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [7.4.1+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opencascade [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [7.4.1+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted snapper [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.8.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zita-convolver [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [4.0.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cado [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clips [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [6.30-4.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opencascade [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [7.4.1+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zita-convolver [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [4.0.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clipman [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.0+git20200218.39fd4fe-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted schroedinger-maeparser [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clips [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [6.30-4.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pdal [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.1.0+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted 2048 [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.20191210.1117-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cado [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opencascade [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [7.4.1+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyode [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.0.dev15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyode [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.0.dev15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyode [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.0.dev15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-av [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.5.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-av [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.5.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-exactranktests [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.8-31-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-exactranktests [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.8-31-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted 2048 [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.20191210.1117-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opensm [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.3.23-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyode [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.0.dev15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-av [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.5.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-exactranktests [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.8-31-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-fingerprint [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [3.5.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-fingerprint [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [3.5.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-isoband [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-locfit [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.5-9.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-locfit [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.5-9.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cfrpki [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-av [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.5.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-fingerprint [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.5.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-isoband [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-locfit [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.5-9.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rsvg [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rsvg [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-testextra [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-transformr [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-transformr [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyode [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.0.dev15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-fingerprint [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [3.5.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-locfit [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.5-9.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rsvg [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-transformr [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted schroedinger-maeparser [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted schroedinger-maeparser [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted snapper [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.8.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted snapper [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.8.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted snapper [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.8.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-exactranktests [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.8-31-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rsvg [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted schroedinger-maeparser [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted schroedinger-maeparser [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted snapper [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.8.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zita-convolver [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [4.0.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zita-convolver [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [4.0.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: criu [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.13-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: digup [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.55-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbpf [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-isoband [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted schroedinger-maeparser [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zita-convolver [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [4.0.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coccinelle [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.8.deb-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: disk-filltest [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcompiler-lexer-perl [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.23-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblms7compact [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+git20190125.bfd5418-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mbtserver [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.14-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mbtserver [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.14-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-uopz [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-transformr [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zita-convolver [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [4.0.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcompiler-lexer-perl [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.23-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted disk-filltest [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted disk-filltest [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted disk-filltest [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gulkan [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.14.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gulkan [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.14.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opensm [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [3.3.23-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opensm [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [3.3.23-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opensm [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [3.3.23-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-av [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.5.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-fingerprint [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [3.5.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted disk-filltest [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gulkan [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.14.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gulkan [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.14.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opensm [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [3.3.23-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-exactranktests [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.8-31-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-isoband [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rsvg [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mathicgb [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0~git20181123-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: monado [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.0+git108.a8a4d8c3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pdal [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.1.0+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted disk-filltest [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opensm [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [3.3.23-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-isoband [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-transformr [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mujs [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-facedetect [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-19-g135c72a-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: srslte [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [18.06.1-9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: traceshark [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.9~beta-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wev [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gulkan [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.14.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-locfit [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.5-9.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pdb2pqr [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.1.1+dfsg-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tinyobjloader [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.0~rc5+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyode [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.0.dev15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rpki-client [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.6p2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: merkaartor [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.18.4+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: upb [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.0~git200409-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: digup [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.55-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coccinelle [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.8.deb-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: file-roller (focal-proposed/main) [3.36.1-1ubuntu0.1 => 3.36.2-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dsdcc [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.8.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simgrid [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.25+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openvdb [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [7.0.0-3ubuntu1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dsdcc [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.8.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ataqv [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.1+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ataqv [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.1+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted build-essential-mipsen [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [12.8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted coccinelle [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.8.deb-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted coccinelle [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.8.deb-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted coccinelle [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.8.deb-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted digup [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.6.55-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted digup [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.6.55-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dsdcc [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.8.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dsdcc [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1.8.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ataqv [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.1+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bustools [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.40.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted coccinelle [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.8.deb-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted digup [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.6.55-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dsdcc [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.8.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nordugrid-arc [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [6.5.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-gosemsim [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.12.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-goseq [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.38.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-rots [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.14.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-sva [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [3.34.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ataqv [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.1+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted digup [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.6.55-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dsdcc [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.8.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-gosemsim [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2.12.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-sva [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.34.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simgrid [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [3.25+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simgrid [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [3.25+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted traceshark [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.9~beta-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzt [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lomiri-api [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted coccinelle [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.8.deb-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-demixt [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.5-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simgrid [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [3.25+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simgrid [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [3.25+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: litehtml [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.5-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: otb [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [7.1.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: papi [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.0.0~dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radare2 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.3.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dsdcc [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.8.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simgrid [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [3.25+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mbpoll [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.4.11+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python3.7 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.7.7-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-rots [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.14.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: papi [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.0.0~dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liburing [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted criu [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.13-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted criu [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [3.13-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted criu [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [3.13-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nordugrid-arc [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [6.5.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nordugrid-arc [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [6.5.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-demixt [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.5-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-gosemsim [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [2.12.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-gosemsim [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [2.12.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-rots [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.14.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-sva [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [3.34.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted criu [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [3.13-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted digup [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.6.55-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nordugrid-arc [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [6.5.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-gosemsim [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [2.12.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-rots [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.14.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-sva [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [3.34.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted traceshark [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.9~beta-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted traceshark [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.9~beta-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xrayutilities [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: glasscoder [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted criu [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [3.13-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-demixt [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.5-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-sva [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [3.34.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted traceshark [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.9~beta-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: feedbackd [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.0+git20200305-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-rubenv-sql-migrate [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20191213.0633851-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libuinputplus [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: litehtml [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.5-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: logbook [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.5.3-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mbpoll [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.4.11+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nordugrid-arc [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [6.5.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted traceshark [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.9~beta-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-cheekybits-genny [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: litehtml [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.5-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mbpoll [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.4.11+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mujs [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nmrpflash [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.14-16-ge95526d-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ripser [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.20200206.286d36-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: trx [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-rots [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.14.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: igraph [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.1+ds-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mujs [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc4py [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.12.0-8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: upb [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.0~git200409-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xrayutilities [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nmrpflash [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.14-16-ge95526d-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: logbook [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.5.3-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: telepathy-salut [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-6] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gedit (focal-proposed/main) [3.36.1-1 => 3.36.2-0ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xrayutilities [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xrayutilities [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: telepathy-salut [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-6] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: trx [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xrayutilities [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: trinculo [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.96+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: feedbackd [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.0+git20200305-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fauhdlc [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [20180504-3.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-cheekybits-genny [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hstr [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.2+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbpf [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: json2file-go [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.12] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcyaml [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libevdevplus [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nautilus (focal-proposed/main) [1:3.36.1.1-1ubuntu2 => 1:3.36.2-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hocr [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.10.18-3.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblms7compact [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+git20190125.bfd5418-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenaptx [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libwhereami [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20191231.2.6a8536a-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcompiler-lexer-perl [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.23-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libusb3380 [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+git20190125.c83d1e9-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblzf [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fauhdlc [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [20180504-3.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fauhdlc [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [20180504-3.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fauhdlc [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [20180504-3.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted feedbackd [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.0+git20200305-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted feedbackd [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.0+git20200305-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-cheekybits-genny [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-cheekybits-genny [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-emersion-go-message [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.10.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hstr [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.2+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libbpf [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fauhdlc [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [20180504-3.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fauhdlc [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [20180504-3.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted feedbackd [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.0+git20200305-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-cheekybits-genny [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted json2file-go [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libuinputplus [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: projecteur [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fauhdlc [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [20180504-3.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-cheekybits-genny [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: buzztrax [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.10.2-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted feedbackd [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.0+git20200305-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxs-parse-sublike-perl [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.07-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-emersion-go-smtp [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.11.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted feedbackd [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.0+git20200305-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-cheekybits-genny [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hstr [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [2.2+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hstr [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2.2+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hstr [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [2.2+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted json2file-go [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted json2file-go [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1.12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libbpf [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libbpf [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libbpf [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted feedbackd [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.0+git20200305-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hstr [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [2.2+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted json2file-go [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted json2file-go [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libbpf [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-xxhashjs [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.2+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pdal [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2.1.0+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted proj [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [7.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted proj [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [7.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted proj [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [7.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-cheekybits-genny [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted json2file-go [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nagvis [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1:1.9.18-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pdal [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [2.1.0+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted proj [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [7.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted radare2 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [4.3.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx5 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20200409.6409547-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-rubenv-sql-migrate [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20191213.0633851-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mbtserver [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.14-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mujs [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hstr [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [2.2+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pdal [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.1.0+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted radare2 [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [4.3.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-dpotapov-go-spnego [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20190506.c2c6091-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mujs [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pebble [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.3.0+ds-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sphinxcontrib-devhelp [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sphinxcontrib-serializinghtml [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wev [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libbpf [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simde [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.0.git.20200424-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pdal [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.1.0+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sphinxcontrib-qthelp [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted proj [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [7.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sat-pubsub [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.4.0~hg422.c21f31355ab9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxtrxdsp [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+git20190830.eec2864-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: upb [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.0~git200409-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pdal [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [2.1.0+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pynn [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sat-pubsub [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.4.0~hg422.c21f31355ab9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sphinxcontrib-qthelp [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: glasscoder [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kcm-fcitx5 [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20200403.8afa921-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: librm [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.1.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: litehtml [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.5-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nmrpflash [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.14-16-ge95526d-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tennix [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1-3.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted proj [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [7.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sphinxcontrib-devhelp [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kcm-fcitx5 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20200403.8afa921-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libusb3380 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+git20190125.c83d1e9-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nvidia-settings-tesla-440 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [440.64-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted radare2 [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [4.3.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcamera [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0~git20200417+35269f0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sphinxcontrib-serializinghtml [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mbpoll [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.4.11+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: litehtml [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.5-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mujs [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gr-soapy [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-clocks (focal-proposed/universe) [3.36.0-1 => 3.36.0-1ubuntu0.1] (desktop-extra)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: paho.mqtt.c [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-catcheck [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: oci-image-tools [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.0~rc2+really.rc1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgpointcloud [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pdb2pqr [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.1.1+dfsg-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ppx-here [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.13.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pebble [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.3.0+ds-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lomiri-api [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-lz4 [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.10-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orthanc-python [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0+ds-2] (no packageset)
<seb128> could someone review the pending focal SRU? there has already been some pings last week about reviewing libreoffice, the SRU includes a fix for bionic upgrade (missing breaks/replace), can we get that landed pretty please?
<seb128> RAOF, bdmurray, sil2100, ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsecret (focal-proposed/main) [0.20.2-1 => 0.20.3-0ubuntu1] (desktop-core, i386-whitelist)
<RAOF> seb128: if it's still there tomorrow morning I'll process it.
<seb128> RAOF, thanks!
<seb128> enjoy your evening :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mathicgb [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0~git20181123-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mlpy [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.5.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: serialdv [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qabcs [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sprai [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.9.23+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-initial-setup (focal-proposed/main) [3.36.1-1ubuntu1 => 3.36.2-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sumalibs [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.36-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sibelia [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.0.7+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sip5 [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.1.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sachesi [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.4+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: polybar [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.4.2-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: trx [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tennix [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1-3.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ripser [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.20200206.286d36-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: trinculo [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.96+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: merkaartor [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.18.4+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: upb [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.0~git200409-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rpki-client [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.6p2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wev [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: print-manager (focal-proposed/universe) [4:19.12.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:20.04.0-1ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tinygltf [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.2.0+dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: whipper [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: srslte [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [18.06.1-9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wtdbg2 [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.5-3] (no packageset)
<RikMills> ^^ please reject print-manager. was meant for groovy
 * RikMills wonders why tooling did obey settings to switch to groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: telepathy-salut [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-6] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tinyobjloader [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.0~rc5+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gr-gsm [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.42.2.20200214-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: veroroute [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.88-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzt [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gr-gsm [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.42.2.20200214-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libzt [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gr-gsm [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.42.2.20200214-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gr-gsm [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.42.2.20200214-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gr-soapy [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gr-soapy [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gr-soapy [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libzt [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libzt [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libzt [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libzt [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted srslte [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [18.06.1-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gr-gsm [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.42.2.20200214-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gr-soapy [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libzt [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libzt [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libzt [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted telepathy-salut [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.8.1-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted telepathy-salut [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.8.1-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted telepathy-salut [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.8.1-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tinyobjloader [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.0~rc5+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tinyobjloader [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.0~rc5+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gr-soapy [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libzt [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted telepathy-salut [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.8.1-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted telepathy-salut [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.8.1-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tinyobjloader [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.0~rc5+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tinyobjloader [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.0~rc5+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ukui-interface [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted veroroute [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.88-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wev [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblzf [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gr-soapy [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted telepathy-salut [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.8.1-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tinyobjloader [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.0~rc5+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted veroroute [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.88-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted whipper [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: librm [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.1.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libusb3380 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+git20190125.c83d1e9-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxs-parse-sublike-perl [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.07-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ukui-interface [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libzt [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ukui-interface [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenaptx [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libwhereami [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20191231.2.6a8536a-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tinygltf [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.2.0+dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libuinputplus [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted veroroute [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.88-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxtrxdsp [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+git20190830.eec2864-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted merkaartor [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.18.4+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted merkaartor [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.18.4+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted merkaartor [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.18.4+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ripser [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.20200206.286d36-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rpki-client [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [6.6p2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rpki-client [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [6.6p2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rpki-client [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [6.6p2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sachesi [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.4+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted srslte [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [18.06.1-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted srslte [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [18.06.1-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted merkaartor [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.18.4+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted polybar [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.4.2-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rpki-client [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [6.6p2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rpki-client [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [6.6p2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted srslte [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [18.06.1-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tinygltf [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [2.2.0+dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tinygltf [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [2.2.0+dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tinyobjloader [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.0~rc5+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted trinculo [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.96+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted trx [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted merkaartor [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.18.4+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rpki-client [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [6.6p2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tinygltf [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [2.2.0+dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tinygltf [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [2.2.0+dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted trinculo [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.96+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ukui-interface [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ukui-interface [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted upb [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.0~git200409-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted upb [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.0~git200409-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted upb [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.0~git200409-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ripser [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.20200206.286d36-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tinygltf [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2.2.0+dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted trx [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ukui-interface [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted upb [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.0~git200409-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted veroroute [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.88-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted veroroute [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1.88-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wev [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wev [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted whipper [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted srslte [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [18.06.1-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ukui-interface [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted upb [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.0~git200409-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wev [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wev [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted whipper [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted whipper [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: buzztrax [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.10.2-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: elektroid [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: frobtads [amd64] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [1:1.2.4-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted trinculo [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.96+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted veroroute [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.88-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted whipper [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wtdbg2 [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [2.5-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx5 [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20200409.6409547-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hocr [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.10.18-3.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nvidia-graphics-drivers-tesla-418 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [418.126.02-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nvidia-settings-tesla-440 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [440.64-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orthanc-python [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pdb2pqr [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.1.1+dfsg-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyhst2 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [2020a-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cfgv [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc4py [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.12.0-8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openvdb [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [7.0.0-3ubuntu1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: visp [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.3.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mathicgb [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0~git20181123-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted merkaartor [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.18.4+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted polybar [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [3.4.2-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted polybar [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [3.4.2-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted polybar [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [3.4.2-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qabcs [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qabcs [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ripser [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.20200206.286d36-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ripser [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.20200206.286d36-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sachesi [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.4+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mathicgb [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0~git20181123-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted polybar [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [3.4.2-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qabcs [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ripser [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.20200206.286d36-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sachesi [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.4+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sachesi [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.4+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted serialdv [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sibelia [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.0.7+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sibelia [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [3.0.7+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sibelia [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [3.0.7+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mlpy [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [3.5.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qabcs [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sachesi [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.4+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted serialdv [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sibelia [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [3.0.7+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sip5 [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [5.1.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sip5 [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [5.1.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sip5 [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [5.1.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sprai [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.9.23+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sumalibs [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.36-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted polybar [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [3.4.2-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sachesi [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.4+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sibelia [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [3.0.7+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sip5 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [5.1.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sprai [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.9.23+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sumalibs [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.36-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sumalibs [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.36-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tennix [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.1-3.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tennix [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.1-3.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tennix [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1.1-3.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ripser [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.20200206.286d36-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sip5 [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [5.1.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sumalibs [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.36-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sumalibs [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.36-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tennix [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.1-3.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted trinculo [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.96+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted trinculo [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.96+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted trx [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted trx [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblms7compact [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+git20190125.bfd5418-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sibelia [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [3.0.7+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sumalibs [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.36-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tennix [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.1-3.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted trx [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libglib-testing [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblzf [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenaptx [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: librm [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.1.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liburing [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mujs [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sip5 [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [5.1.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted trinculo [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.96+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblzf [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libuinputplus [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted botan [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.14.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted botan [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [2.14.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted botan [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [2.14.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dolfin [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2019.2.0~git20200218.027d9cc-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jcc [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [3.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jcc [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [3.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kineticstools [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.6.1+git20200325.3558942+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kineticstools [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.6.1+git20200325.3558942+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted logbook [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.5.3-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted logbook [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.5.3-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted botan [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [2.14.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cfgv [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jcc [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [3.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kineticstools [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.6.1+git20200325.3558942+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted logbook [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.5.3-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mathicgb [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0~git20181123-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mlpy [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [3.5.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mlpy [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [3.5.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openvdb [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [7.0.0-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openvdb [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [7.0.0-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted botan [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2.14.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jcc [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [3.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lomiri-api [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mlpy [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [3.5.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openvdb [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [7.0.0-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orthanc-python [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted petsc4py [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [3.12.0-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted petsc4py [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [3.12.0-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted petsc4py [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [3.12.0-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-lz4 [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.10-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted identify [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.4.14-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mathicgb [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.0~git20181123-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openvdb [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [7.0.0-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted petsc4py [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [3.12.0-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-facedetect [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.0-19-g135c72a-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-lz4 [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.10-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-lz4 [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.10-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-uopz [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [6.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-uopz [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [6.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-uopz [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [6.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kineticstools [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.6.1+git20200325.3558942+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orthanc-python [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.0+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-lz4 [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.10-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-lz4 [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.10-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-uopz [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [6.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python3.7 [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.7.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyzoltan [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyzoltan [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qabcs [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted serialdv [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mlpy [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [3.5.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-lz4 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.10-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyhst2 [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2020a-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyzoltan [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted serialdv [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted serialdv [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sprai [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.9.23+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sprai [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.9.23+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lomiri-api [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nvidia-graphics-drivers-tesla-440 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [440.64.00-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sprai [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.9.23+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: oci-image-tools [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.0~rc2+really.rc1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pebble [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.3.0+ds-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtsystems-opensource-src [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.0~git20181230.e3332ee3-4] (qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qabcs [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: paho.mqtt.c [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: terminus [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: igraph [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.1+ds-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtsystems-opensource-src [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.0~git20181230.e3332ee3-4] (qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ddcutil [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.8-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ddcutil [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.8-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ddcutil [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.8-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lomiri-api [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orthanc-python [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orthanc-python [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pdb2pqr [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.1.1+dfsg-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pdb2pqr [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [2.1.1+dfsg-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pdb2pqr [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [2.1.1+dfsg-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pebble [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [2.3.0+ds-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ddcutil [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.8-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lomiri-api [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orthanc-python [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.0+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pdb2pqr [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [2.1.1+dfsg-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pdb2pqr [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [2.1.1+dfsg-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pebble [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2.3.0+ds-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pebble [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [2.3.0+ds-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ppx-here [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.13.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ppx-here [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.13.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ppx-here [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.13.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ddcutil [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.8-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orthanc-python [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.0+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pebble [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [2.3.0+ds-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ppx-here [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.13.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ppx-here [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.13.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: librm [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.1.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libwhereami [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20191231.2.6a8536a-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lomiri-api [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pebble [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [2.3.0+ds-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fdk-aac [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mbtserver [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.14-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pdb2pqr [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2.1.1+dfsg-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libuinputplus [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ppx-here [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.13.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted oci-image-tools [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.0~rc2+really.rc1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted oci-image-tools [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.0~rc2+really.rc1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted oci-image-tools [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.0~rc2+really.rc1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted paho.mqtt.c [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted paho.mqtt.c [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted paho.mqtt.c [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-catcheck [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-catcheck [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgpointcloud [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgpointcloud [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted oci-image-tools [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.0~rc2+really.rc1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted paho.mqtt.c [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted paho.mqtt.c [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-catcheck [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgpointcloud [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgpointcloud [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fxdiv [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.0~git20200417.b408327-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: identify [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.4.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: psimd [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.0~git20200417.85427dd-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: psimd [s390x] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.0~git20200417.85427dd-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted oci-image-tools [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.0~rc2+really.rc1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-catcheck [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgpointcloud [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fxdiv [s390x] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.0~git20200417.b408327-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: psimd [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.0~git20200417.85427dd-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: virt-p2v [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.42-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted paho.mqtt.c [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fxdiv [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.0~git20200417.b408327-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: terminus [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgpointcloud [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wasi-libc [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20200114.1fad338-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pre-commit [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fxdiv [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20200417.b408327-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fxdiv [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20200417.b408327-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kcm-fcitx5 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20200403.8afa921-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted litehtml [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.5-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted litehtml [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.5-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mbpoll [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.4.11+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mujs [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mujs [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mujs [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nmrpflash [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.14-16-ge95526d-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fxdiv [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20200417.b408327-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted litehtml [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.5-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted litehtml [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.5-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mujs [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nmrpflash [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.14-16-ge95526d-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nmrpflash [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.14-16-ge95526d-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nmrpflash [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.14-16-ge95526d-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-catcheck [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: glasscoder [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: librm [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.1.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kcm-fcitx5 [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20200403.8afa921-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mujs [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nmrpflash [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.14-16-ge95526d-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-catcheck [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: glasscoder [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libusb3380 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+git20190125.c83d1e9-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: memo [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.7.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted litehtml [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.5-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nmrpflash [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.14-16-ge95526d-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libuinputplus [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xva-img [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mujs [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libwhereami [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20191231.2.6a8536a-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gap [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.11.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted buzztrax [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.10.2-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted buzztrax [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.10.2-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted glasscoder [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted glasscoder [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted glasscoder [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kcm-fcitx5 [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20200403.8afa921-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcamera [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0~git20200417+35269f0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcamera [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0~git20200417+35269f0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcamera [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0~git20200417+35269f0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcm256cc [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted buzztrax [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.10.2-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted glasscoder [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted glasscoder [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcamera [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0~git20200417+35269f0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcm256cc [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcompiler-lexer-perl [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.23-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcompiler-lexer-perl [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.23-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcompiler-lexer-perl [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.23-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcyaml [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcyaml [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted buzztrax [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.10.2-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcamera [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0~git20200417+35269f0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcompiler-lexer-perl [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.23-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcompiler-lexer-perl [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.23-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcyaml [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxs-parse-sublike-perl [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.07-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxs-parse-sublike-perl [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.07-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxtrxdsp [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.1+git20190830.eec2864-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxtrxdsp [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.1+git20190830.eec2864-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mbpoll [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.4.11+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted glasscoder [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcompiler-lexer-perl [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.23-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcyaml [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxtrxdsp [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.1+git20190830.eec2864-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mbpoll [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.4.11+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mbpoll [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1.4.11+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libodsstream [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libodsstream [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: librm [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.1.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libusb3380 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+git20190125.c83d1e9-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcamera [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0~git20200417+35269f0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxs-parse-sublike-perl [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.07-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mbpoll [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.4.11+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libodsstream [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libuinputplus [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nvidia-graphics-drivers-tesla-418 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [418.126.02-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcyaml [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mbpoll [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.4.11+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libwhereami [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20191231.2.6a8536a-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxtrxdsp [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.1+git20190830.eec2864-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: sugar (groovy-proposed/primary) [0.117-2~build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libodsstream [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted buzztrax [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.10.2-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblms7compact [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.1+git20190125.bfd5418-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblzf [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [3.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libopenaptx [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libopenaptx [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libuinputplus [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libuinputplus [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libuinputplus [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liburing [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liburing [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted buzztrax [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.10.2-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblzf [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [3.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libuinputplus [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libuinputplus [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liburing [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libusb3380 [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.1+git20190125.c83d1e9-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libusb3380 [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.1+git20190125.c83d1e9-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libusb3380 [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.1+git20190125.c83d1e9-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libwhereami [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20191231.2.6a8536a-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxs-parse-sublike-perl [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.07-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblms7compact [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.1+git20190125.bfd5418-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libuinputplus [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liburing [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libusb3380 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.1+git20190125.c83d1e9-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libwhereami [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20191231.2.6a8536a-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxtrxdsp [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.1+git20190830.eec2864-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted monado [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.0+git108.a8a4d8c3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pre-commit [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx5 [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20200409.6409547-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nvidia-graphics-drivers-tesla-418 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [418.126.02-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libopenaptx [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libusb3380 [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.1+git20190125.c83d1e9-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxs-parse-sublike-perl [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.07-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted otb [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [7.1.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: frobtads [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [1:1.2.4-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nvidia-settings-tesla-440 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [440.64-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liburing [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxtrxdsp [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.1+git20190830.eec2864-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nvidia-graphics-drivers-tesla-440 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [440.64.00-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libusb3380 [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.1+git20190125.c83d1e9-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-libvirt-exporter [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.1+git20190725.256cf3c-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pre-commit [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hocr [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.10.18-3.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblms7compact [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.1+git20190125.bfd5418-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblms7compact [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.1+git20190125.bfd5418-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblzf [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblzf [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [3.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libopenaptx [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libopenaptx [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libwhereami [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20191231.2.6a8536a-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libwhereami [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20191231.2.6a8536a-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted projecteur [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hocr [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.10.18-3.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblms7compact [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.1+git20190125.bfd5418-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblzf [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [3.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libwhereami [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20191231.2.6a8536a-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted projecteur [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted projecteur [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted projecteur [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libglib-testing [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblms7compact [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.1+git20190125.bfd5418-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libopenaptx [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted projecteur [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libglib-testing [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblzf [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [3.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted projecteur [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libwhereami [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20191231.2.6a8536a-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tpm2-pkcs11 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hocr [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.10.18-3.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hocr [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.10.18-3.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libevdevplus [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libevdevplus [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libevdevplus [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nvidia-graphics-drivers-tesla-418 [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [418.126.02-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nvidia-graphics-drivers-tesla-418 [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [418.126.02-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nvidia-graphics-drivers-tesla-440 [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [440.64.00-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: elektroid [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libodsstream [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hocr [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.10.18-3.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libevdevplus [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libevdevplus [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nvidia-graphics-drivers-tesla-418 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [418.126.02-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx5 [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20200409.6409547-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hocr [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.10.18-3.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nvidia-graphics-drivers-tesla-418 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [418.126.02-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: virt-p2v [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.42-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libevdevplus [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nvidia-graphics-drivers-tesla-440 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [440.64.00-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nvidia-settings-tesla-440 [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [440.64-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-dpotapov-go-spnego [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20190506.c2c6091-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-rubenv-sql-migrate [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20191213.0633851-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-rubenv-sql-migrate [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20191213.0633851-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nvidia-settings-tesla-440 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [440.64-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-rubenv-sql-migrate [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20191213.0633851-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-rubenv-sql-migrate [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20191213.0633851-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-rubenv-sql-migrate [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20191213.0633851-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: elektroid [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: psimd [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20200417.85427dd-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: psimd [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20200417.85427dd-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: psimd [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20200417.85427dd-2] (no packageset)
<foka> Hi!  After noticing that 20.04 LTS focal was released on April 23, I am eager to upgrade my existing eoan system to focal, but neither update-manager nor do-release-upgrade detects the new focal release.
<foka> After some Google searches, I realized that neither https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release nor https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts includes info for focal yet.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libobject-pad-perl [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.25-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libperl-minimumversion-fast-perl [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.18-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-maxstat [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7-25-2] (no packageset)
<xnox> foka:  read release notes! they mention to use `-d` we don't enable upgrades straight away ;-) as we want to ensure we FlattenTheUpgradeCurve to ensure any upgrade bugs & issues are addressed as they come in.
<foka> Is the delay in updating https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release{,-lts} intentional, say, to ease server loads during the first week of release?
<xnox> foka:  it is, that's why `-d` is mentioned in the release notes ;-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ppx-bin-prot [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.13.0-1] (no packageset)
<xnox> foka:  once we allow non-lts releases to upgrade, we update the release notes, and bionic systems will only be offered the upgrade in august.
<xnox> foka:  this is typical for us =)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: frog [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.20-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-deseq [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.38.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-purrrogress [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: minimap2 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.17+dfsg-9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-wrench [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.4.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
<foka> xnox: Thanks for letting me know!  though `-d` didn't seem to work for me either, saying "Failed to connect to https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-development".... Oh, wait, it does work now,probably a temporary network glitch.  :-)
<foka> xnox: Thanks for the info!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: frog [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.20-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: minimap2 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.17+dfsg-9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxtrxll [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+git20191021.3229d65-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-edger [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.28.1+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
<xnox> foka:  you might be impacted by mirror delays / lags too. However they should all be up todate by now.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: frog [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.20-2] (no packageset)
<foka> xnox: Oh, "FlattenTheUpgradeCurve"!  Hoho!  Will that be the new terminology from now on?  ;-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libobject-pad-perl [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.25-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slepc4py [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.12.0-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-emersion-go-imap [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: parasail [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.4.2+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxtrxll [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+git20191021.3229d65-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ppx-bin-prot [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.13.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: parasail [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.4.2+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-deseq [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.38.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-chemminer [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.38.0+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slepc4py [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.12.0-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-maxstat [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7-25-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libodsstream [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ydotool [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-edger [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.28.1+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-emersion-go-imap [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted igraph [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.8.1+ds-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted igraph [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.8.1+ds-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted igraph [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.8.1+ds-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted idba [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.3-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted igraph [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.8.1+ds-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted igraph [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.8.1+ds-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libglib-testing [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libglib-testing [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libglib-testing [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted librm [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.1.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted librm [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [2.1.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted librm [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [2.1.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libobject-pad-perl [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.25-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slepc4py [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.12.0-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libglib-testing [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libperl-minimumversion-fast-perl [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.18-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted librm [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2.1.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxtrxll [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+git20191021.3229d65-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libglib-testing [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: darkradiant [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted librm [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [2.1.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted psimd [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20200417.85427dd-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted psimd [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20200417.85427dd-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted psimd [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20200417.85427dd-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-purrrogress [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted terminus [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.11.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted terminus [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.11.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fdk-aac [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ppx-bin-prot [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.13.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted psimd [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20200417.85427dd-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted psimd [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20200417.85427dd-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted terminus [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.11.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: frobtads [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [1:1.2.4-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted psimd [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20200417.85427dd-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx5 [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20200409.6409547-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted syrthes [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [4.3.5+20200129-dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-libvirt-exporter [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.1+git20190725.256cf3c-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted virt-p2v [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.42-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted virt-p2v [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.42-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted virt-p2v [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.42-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: minimap2 [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.17+dfsg-9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-chemminer [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.38.0+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted virt-p2v [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.42-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: frog [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.20-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-deseq [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.38.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted virt-p2v [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.42-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mshr [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2019.2.0~git20200213.8895485+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: minimap2 [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.17+dfsg-9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ydotool [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-maxstat [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7-25-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-edger [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.28.1+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: frog [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.20-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mbtserver [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.14-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libobject-pad-perl [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.25-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libobject-pad-perl [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.25-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slepc4py [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.12.0-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxtrxll [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+git20191021.3229d65-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxtrxll [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+git20191021.3229d65-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slepc4py [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.12.0-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: minimap2 [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.17+dfsg-9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: parasail [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.4.2+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ppx-bin-prot [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.13.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: parasail [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.4.2+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ppx-bin-prot [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.13.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-deseq [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.38.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-maxstat [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7-25-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-chemminer [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.38.0+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-maxstat [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7-25-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-deseq [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.38.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-chemminer [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.38.0+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libobject-pad-perl [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.25-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ydotool [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-edger [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.28.1+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ydotool [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mbtserver [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.14-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-chemminer [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [3.38.0+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-chemminer [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [3.38.0+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-deseq [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.38.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-deseq [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.38.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-edger [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.28.1+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-edger [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [3.28.1+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-wrench [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.4.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-maxstat [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.7-25-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-maxstat [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.7-25-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-chemminer [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [3.38.0+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-deseq [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.38.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-deseq [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.38.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-edger [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [3.28.1+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-maxstat [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.7-25-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-chemminer [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [3.38.0+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-edger [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [3.28.1+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-maxstat [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.7-25-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-deseq [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.38.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-maxstat [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.7-25-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted darkradiant [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libobject-pad-perl [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.25-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libobject-pad-perl [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.25-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libobject-pad-perl [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.25-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mbtserver [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.14-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mbtserver [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.14-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mbtserver [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.14-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: frobtads [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [1:1.2.4-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-libvirt-exporter [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.1+git20190725.256cf3c-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted darkradiant [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libobject-pad-perl [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.25-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mbtserver [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.14-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx5 [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20200409.6409547-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtsystems-opensource-src [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.0~git20181230.e3332ee3-4] (qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libobject-pad-perl [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.25-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mbtserver [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.14-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtsystems-opensource-src [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.0~git20181230.e3332ee3-4] (qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libobject-pad-perl [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.25-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-edger [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.28.1+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxtrxll [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+git20191021.3229d65-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted darkradiant [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [2.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted darkradiant [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [2.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxtrxll [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.1+git20191021.3229d65-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxtrxll [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.1+git20191021.3229d65-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxtrxll [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.1+git20191021.3229d65-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bruteforce-wallet [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: memo [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.7.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted darkradiant [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [2.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxtrxll [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.1+git20191021.3229d65-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-edger [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [3.28.1+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxtrxll [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.1+git20191021.3229d65-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gap [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.11.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxtrxll [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.1+git20191021.3229d65-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-emersion-go-imap-idle [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20190519.2704abd-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: frog [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.20-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ppx-bin-prot [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.13.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gap [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.11.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdist-zilla-plugin-minimumperlfast-perl [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.003-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: impressive [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.13.0~beta1a-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mlpy [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.5.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
<locutus_> it would be really nice if ubuntu-transition-tracker could understand riscv64
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bruteforce-wallet [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: memo [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.7.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xva-img [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bruteforce-wallet [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.5.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted memo [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.7.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted memo [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.7.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted memo [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.7.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xva-img [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xva-img [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xva-img [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted memo [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.7.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted memo [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1.7.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xva-img [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ydotool [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted memo [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.7.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xva-img [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xva-img [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bruteforce-wallet [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.5.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bruteforce-wallet [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.5.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bruteforce-wallet [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.5.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ydotool [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ydotool [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: elektroid [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: papi [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.0.0~dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-fmcsr [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.28.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-htsfilter [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.26.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-ggsignif [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bruteforce-wallet [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.5.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ydotool [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ydotool [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-libvirt-exporter [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.1+git20190725.256cf3c-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-gganimate [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bruteforce-wallet [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1.5.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx5 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20200409.6409547-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ydotool [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-fmcsr [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.28.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted frog [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.20-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted frog [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.20-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted frog [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.20-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ppx-bin-prot [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.13.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ppx-bin-prot [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.13.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ppx-bin-prot [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.13.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-fmcsr [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.28.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-htsfilter [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.26.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-ggsignif [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: visp [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.3.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted frog [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.20-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted frog [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.20-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ppx-bin-prot [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.13.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-fmcsr [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.28.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: frobtads [amd64] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [1:1.2.4-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted frog [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.20-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ppx-bin-prot [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.13.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ppx-bin-prot [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.13.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-gganimate [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted minimap2 [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.17+dfsg-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted minimap2 [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [2.17+dfsg-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted minimap2 [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [2.17+dfsg-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-edaseq [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.20.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: sugar (groovy-proposed/primary) [0.117-2~build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted minimap2 [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [2.17+dfsg-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libodsstream [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tpm2-pkcs11 [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted minimap2 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2.17+dfsg-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slepc4py [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.12.0-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-mofa [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-nanostringqcpro [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.18.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-rgsepd [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.18.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fdk-aac [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted systemd [source] (xenial-proposed) [229-4ubuntu21.28]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-protobuf-codegen [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.8.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-regex [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.3.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-protobuf-codegen [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.8.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-regex [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.3.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-protobuf-codegen [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.8.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-regex [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.3.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-num [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-regex [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.3.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-regex [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.3.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: monero [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.15.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-protobuf-codegen [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.8.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-protobuf-codegen [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.8.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.408.59]
<paride> sil2100, again on the cdimage directory structure :) I can expect a 'focal' directory to appear at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/ at some point, right?
<sil2100> paride: hey! Yes! Actually, I guess it might be a good time to enable focal daily builds
<sil2100> Let me get that done in a bit
<paride> excellent, thanks!
<ricotz> hello, could someone please handle the focal unapproved queue
<ricotz> especially libreoffice
<sil2100> ricotz: I think RAOF said he'd take a look tomorrow, but maybe I'll have a moment later today
<ricotz> sil2100, thank you
<ricotz> starting with groovy is great, but fixing 0-day issues in focal seem more important
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: frobtads [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [1:1.2.4-1.1] (no packageset)
<sil2100> ricotz: ok, so it's also a new upstream release? So that's a bit more than just 0-day fixes there ;)
<ricotz> sil2100, yeah, unfortunately this package got delayed and didn't made the release
<RikMills> sil2100: print-manager in focal queue was meant for groovy, so please reject
<Odd_Bloke> xnox: I'm catching up, but I wonder if a redirect for amd64 images on cdimage.u.c might make sense?
<xnox> Odd_Bloke:  will double our network cost, and it will be http => https redirect which might be not nice.
<Odd_Bloke> xnox: How would a redirect double network costs?
<Odd_Bloke> (I mean an HTTP redirect, it would just mean that people incorrectly looking at cdimage would have a breadcrumb that would take them to the right place.)
<xnox> what about rsync & ftp of cdimage?
<Odd_Bloke> Anyone using rsync or FTP should know better than to need a redirect. ;)
<xnox> Odd_Bloke:  this is the same as archive.ubuntu.com / ports.ubuntu.com => where http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/focal/Release file tells lies about architectures available.
<xnox> Odd_Bloke:  open a bug report on launchpad.net/ubuntu-cdimage I don't actually can answer that question about redirect.
<Odd_Bloke> xnox: Actually, I'm looking at the site and I wonder if a link in the header would be sufficient.  Just "If you are looking for amd64 images, they are [[here]]."  (Will file the bug!)
<xnox> Odd_Bloke:  "the cards" can be fixed. We can generate cross-links there.
<xnox> Odd_Bloke:  similarly, i guess we need "ports" on https://releases.ubuntu.com/focal/ too
<Odd_Bloke> xnox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-cdimage/+bug/1875650
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1875650 in Ubuntu CD Images "cdimage release pages should indicate where users can find amd64 images" [Undecided,New]
<sarnold> yes please, I have trouble keeping track of all the different download sources we've got, and which images are on which servers, in which directories..
<Odd_Bloke> I do think that releases -> ports is probably a less necessary link, just because of the preponderance of amd64 usage, but I agree it makes sense.
<xnox> Odd_Bloke: sarnold: it's all linked from ubuntu.com/download
<xnox> for all arches, to the right places, etc.
<sarnold> xnox: I'll have to look that over again then, it always seemed in the past that half of what we had wasn't reachable from there
<xnox> sarnold:  only flavours should not be reachable.
<xnox> sarnold:  but i do agree file listings are quicker to navigate for geeks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-edaseq [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.20.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-nanostringqcpro [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.18.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-num [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-protobuf-codegen [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [2.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-protobuf-codegen [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-regex [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.3.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-regex [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.3.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-regex [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.3.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx5 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20200409.6409547-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libodsstream [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-mofa [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-protobuf-codegen [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-protobuf-codegen [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [2.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-regex [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.3.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fdk-aac [amd64] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: papi [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.0.0~dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtsystems-opensource-src [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.0~git20181230.e3332ee3-4] (qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slepc [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.12.2+dfsg1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wasi-libc [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20200114.1fad338-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-rgsepd [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.18.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-regex [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.3.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: papi [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.0.0~dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-protobuf-codegen [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [2.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: photoflow [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.8+git20200114-1] (no packageset)
<Odd_Bloke> People are also going to use search engines and click on the result that looks like it'll involve fewer extra clicks: cdimage (the wrong directory, granted) is 2nd in my results for "ubuntu focal download" after... releases.u.c. :p
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: elektroid [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tpm2-pkcs11 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fdk-aac [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fdk-aac [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fdk-aac [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted frobtads [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1:1.2.4-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted frobtads [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1:1.2.4-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted frobtads [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1:1.2.4-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tpm2-pkcs11 [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tpm2-pkcs11 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tpm2-pkcs11 [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: sugar (groovy-proposed/primary) [0.117-2~build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fdk-aac [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fdk-aac [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted frobtads [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1:1.2.4-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tpm2-pkcs11 [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libodsstream [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fdk-aac [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tpm2-pkcs11 [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted frobtads [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1:1.2.4-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tpm2-pkcs11 [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slepc4py [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.12.0-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slepc4py [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [3.12.0-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slepc4py [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [3.12.0-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slepc [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.12.2+dfsg1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slepc4py [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [3.12.0-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slepc4py [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [3.12.0-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slepc4py [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [3.12.0-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-emersion-go-imap-idle [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20190519.2704abd-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted impressive [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.13.0~beta1a-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mlpy [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.5.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted identify [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.4.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdist-zilla-plugin-minimumperlfast-perl [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.003-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted visp [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.3.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wasi-libc [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20200114.1fad338-1]
<sil2100> hellsworth, ricotz: will you be pullin in 6.4.3 into groovy as well?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxtrx [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+git20191219.98458ce-1] (no packageset)
<sil2100> Anyway, looking good, let me try accepting that - libreoffice usually times out heavily so it will take a moment
<ricotz> sil2100, better do a binary copy of a built focal package
<hellsworth> sorry, what's groovy?
<ogra> lol
<ogra> th new release
<ogra> *the
<hellsworth> oooooh
<hellsworth> right sorry
<sil2100> hellsworth: it's the new series! :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxtrx [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+git20191219.98458ce-1] (no packageset)
<hellsworth> i was thinking of apache groovy..
<hellsworth> ricotz: no reason to not put 6.4.3 in groovy, right? i can build it for that and get marcus to upload
<ricotz> hellsworth, sil2100, as said, a binary copy of the built focal package would suffice, this package takes up to 24h to build on all archs
<ricotz> (and riscv64 doesn't look that fast either)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-ggpubr [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxtrx [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+git20191219.98458ce-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxtrx [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+git20191219.98458ce-1] (no packageset)
<hellsworth> oh yeah it takes a while to build.. ok sure binary build of 6.4.3 and 6.4.4 to be built for groovy then
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxtrx [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+git20191219.98458ce-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxtrx [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+git20191219.98458ce-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: eog (focal-proposed/main) [3.36.1-1 => 3.36.2-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libreoffice [source] (focal-proposed) [1:6.4.3-0ubuntu0.20.04.1]
<LocutusOfBorg> ubuntu-archive apw can we please kick libproxy 0.4.15-11 out from focal? it is FTBFS everywhere, and started a chicken and egg gtk loop that caused uninstallability on riscv64
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxtrx [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.1+git20191219.98458ce-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxtrx [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.1+git20191219.98458ce-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxtrx [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.1+git20191219.98458ce-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-ggpubr [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxtrx [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.1+git20191219.98458ce-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxtrx [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.1+git20191219.98458ce-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxtrx [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.1+git20191219.98458ce-1]
<wgrant> LocutusOfBorg: Ah, if it ftbfs then that can't be it.
 * wgrant checks what it actually is
<LocutusOfBorg> wgrant, it doesn't FTBFS on riscv64
<LocutusOfBorg> it ftbfs everywhere else
<LocutusOfBorg> in any case it requires a sourceful fix in debian too
<LocutusOfBorg>  sbuild-build-depends-main-dummy : Depends: gnome-pkg-tools (>= 0.10) but it is not going to be installed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gap [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.11.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: monero [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.15.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gap [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [4.11.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gap [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [4.11.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gap [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [4.11.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted monero [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.15.0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted monero [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.15.0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gap [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [4.11.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gap [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [4.11.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted photoflow [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.8+git20200114-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gap [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [4.11.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted monero [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.15.0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted parasail [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.4.2+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted parasail [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [2.4.2+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted parasail [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [2.4.2+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted parasail [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2.4.2+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtsystems-opensource-src [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [5.0~git20181230.e3332ee3-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtsystems-opensource-src [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [5.0~git20181230.e3332ee3-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtsystems-opensource-src [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [5.0~git20181230.e3332ee3-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtsystems-opensource-src [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [5.0~git20181230.e3332ee3-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtsystems-opensource-src [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [5.0~git20181230.e3332ee3-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted elektroid [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted elektroid [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fcitx5 [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20200409.6409547-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fcitx5 [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20200409.6409547-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fcitx5 [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20200409.6409547-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted elektroid [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fcitx5 [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20200409.6409547-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted elektroid [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fcitx5 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20200409.6409547-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-libvirt-exporter [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.1+git20190725.256cf3c-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-libvirt-exporter [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.1+git20190725.256cf3c-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-libvirt-exporter [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.1+git20190725.256cf3c-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-libvirt-exporter [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.1+git20190725.256cf3c-1]
<RikMills> gdk-pixbuf not building on riscv64 seems to be blocking quite a few things building
<RikMills> and appears to be a circular dep problem
 * locutus_ tries to unbreak it
<RikMills> gdk-pixbuf not buildable as gnome-pkg-tools not installable. gnome-pkg-tools not installable as its dep chain needs libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 : Depends: libgdk-pixbuf2.0-common (= 2.40.0+dfsg-3) but 2.40.0+dfsg-4 is to be installed
<RikMills> which is because gdk-pixbuf did not build :(
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-parasail [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-survminer [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.4.6+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mshr [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2019.2.0~git20200213.8895485+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dolfinx [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2019.2.0~git20200420.6043d6d-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mshr [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2019.2.0~git20200213.8895485+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dolfinx [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2019.2.0~git20200420.6043d6d-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dolfinx [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2019.2.0~git20200420.6043d6d-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mshr [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2019.2.0~git20200213.8895485+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-99.100] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [s390x] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-28.32] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [s390x] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-51.44] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-99.100~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-99.100] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-28.32] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-99.100]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-51.44]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-99.100]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-99.100~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-28.32]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-51.44~18.04.2] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-28.32] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [s390x] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-28.32]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-99.100~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-51.44] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-51.44~18.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-51.44]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-99.100~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [arm64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-51.44] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-28.32]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-51.44~18.04.2] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-51.44~18.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-51.44]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mshr [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2019.2.0~git20200213.8895485+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dolfinx [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2019.2.0~git20200420.6043d6d-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dolfinx [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2019.2.0~git20200420.6043d6d-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-protobuf-codegen-pure [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.8.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-protobuf-codegen-pure [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.8.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-protobuf-codegen-pure [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.8.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-protobuf-codegen-pure [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.8.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-protobuf-codegen-pure [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.8.1-2] (no packageset)
<RikMills> vorlon: any idea on gdk-pixbuf? going to make a lot of things get stuck in proposed
<locutus_> RikMills, I'm bootstrapping it
<RikMills> ah, cool
<locutus_> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/4027/+build/19228768
<locutus_> mostly finished
<locutus_> will retry once it publishes
<RikMills> :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vagrant (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2.6+dfsg-2ubuntu1 => 2.2.6+dfsg-2ubuntu2] (ubuntu-cloud)
<RikMills> LocutusOfBorg: no luck?
<LocutusOfBorg> lots of luck
<LocutusOfBorg> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/4026
<LocutusOfBorg> ready to go, after dinstall
<LocutusOfBorg> but I'll wait for retries
<LocutusOfBorg> I want to no-change rebuild once it is published in the archive
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gui-ufw [source] (focal-proposed) [20.04.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted network-manager [source] (focal-proposed) [1.22.10-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted network-manager [source] (eoan-proposed) [1.20.4-2ubuntu2.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted network-manager [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.10.6-2ubuntu1.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nginx [source] (focal-proposed) [1.18.0-0ubuntu1]
#ubuntu-release 2020-04-29
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted glib-networking [source] (focal-proposed) [2.64.2-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected apport [source] (focal-proposed) [2.20.11-0ubuntu28]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-shell [source] (focal-proposed) [3.36.1-5ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected desktop-file-utils [source] (focal-proposed) [0.24-1ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xz-utils [source] (focal-proposed) [5.2.4-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vala [source] (focal-proposed) [0.48.5-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted file-roller [source] (focal-proposed) [3.36.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gedit [source] (focal-proposed) [3.36.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mshr [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2019.2.0~git20200213.8895485+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> Is there a specific set of bug tags we can use when filing Debian bugs to track p-m blockage?
<tsimonq2> I've seen something along those lines before.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-parasail [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-protobuf-codegen-pure [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-protobuf-codegen-pure [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [2.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-protobuf-codegen-pure [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [2.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-survminer [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.4.6+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-protobuf-codegen-pure [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-protobuf-codegen-pure [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [2.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dolfinx [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2019.2.0~git20200420.6043d6d-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dolfinx [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [2019.2.0~git20200420.6043d6d-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dolfinx [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [2019.2.0~git20200420.6043d6d-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mshr [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [2019.2.0~git20200213.8895485+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mshr [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2019.2.0~git20200213.8895485+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mshr [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [2019.2.0~git20200213.8895485+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dolfinx [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [2019.2.0~git20200420.6043d6d-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mshr [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2019.2.0~git20200213.8895485+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mshr [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [2019.2.0~git20200213.8895485+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dolfinx [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2019.2.0~git20200420.6043d6d-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mshr [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [2019.2.0~git20200213.8895485+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sugar [source] (groovy-proposed) [0.117-2~build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sugar [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.117-2~build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qcat [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-tcgabiolinks [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.14.1+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> Laney, popey, Wimpress: Hi, how would I be able to edit https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/groovy-gorilla-release-schedule/15531 ?
<tsimonq2> I would like to add a transition on there but it seems I don't have edit access.
<Laney> One of the second two can add you
<Laney> We've got a request outstanding with IS to get that synced automatically with ~ubuntu-dev
<tsimonq2> Awesome, thanks.
<LocutusOfBorg> are autopkgtests running? the running page seems to be dead...
<Laney> Yes
<Laney> It's just unable to cope with the number of requests
<tsimonq2> That's been a standing problem for a while, I'm curious where the bottleneck is there.
<Laney> It hits rabbitmq synchronously
<Laney> That needs to be moved out to a job or something, with /running just rendering something from the disk
<Laney> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/2c485xXY2y/
<Laney> big queues are big
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks, I was trying to figure out the queue size...
<Laney> "big"
<Laney> think that for the next many days :-)
<LocutusOfBorg> I hope to see the page by the weekend :)
<popey> tsimonq2 done
<tsimonq2> popey: Thanks!
<popey> np
<tsimonq2> Laney: If someone were to cache the rabbitmq data to disk in prod, what might be the best place to put it?
<tsimonq2> I remember hearing/reading somewhere that we have some things stored in /tmp, is that where such a file could be created?
<tsimonq2> Otherwise, might it be part of the SQLite table? hm
<tsimonq2> https://git.launchpad.net/autopkgtest-cloud/tree/webcontrol/browse.cgi#n321 answers my question.
<Laney> Yeah, probably alongside that
<Laney> You can get the *size* of the queue pretty fast actually
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qcat [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sugar [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.117-2~build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-tcgabiolinks [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.14.1+dfsg-2]
<Laney> Let me try something there
<tsimonq2> What I'm looking at right now is splitting queue_info() ( https://git.launchpad.net/autopkgtest-cloud/tree/webcontrol/browse.cgi#n149 ) off into https://git.launchpad.net/autopkgtest-cloud/tree/webcontrol/download-results and repurposing the function to read from the cache.
<tsimonq2> Would that be sane?
<Laney> Ok I've pushed out a quick fix bandaid for this: https://git.launchpad.net/autopkgtest-cloud/commit/?id=fe9be4bb4ab4bf0e9aa44a97c2dd79d17f41f4a2
<Laney> tsimonq2: Something like that
<Laney> Probably not into download-results itself though, that is also a slow thing
<Laney> but a new script
<tsimonq2> Thanks.
<tsimonq2> And makes sense.
<Laney> I wonder how long it takes to run when the queues are this big
<seb128> whoever keeps retrying nautilus builds please stop
<seb128> I got like 6 rounds of failures since yesterday, a test is failing consistently hammering the retry button is just wasting builders resrouces
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-librespot-protocol [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-librespot-protocol [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-librespot-protocol [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-librespot-protocol [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-librespot-protocol [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-2] (no packageset)
<wgrant> Upgrading the riscv64 buildds, will be offline for a few minutes
<Laney> Hmm I've changed the format of queues.json, probably should fix that
<Laney> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/queue_size.json now exists
<tsimonq2> Laney: Do you plan on making any additional changes?
<tsimonq2> Otherwise I'll submit my MP.
<tsimonq2> (After I adjust it for your changes of course.)
<Laney> Not right now
<tsimonq2> Sounds good.,
<Laney> Probably all of that stuff I just touched should come from the external file
<tsimonq2> Right, that's what I'm working on. :)
<Laney> basically comes down to get_queue_info() and get_queue_requests() I guess
<Laney> nice one
<tsimonq2> My local copy has those two functions in a separate file.
<locutus_> thanks wgrant!
<locutus_> Laney, awesome fix!
<tsimonq2> Laney: Take a peek at this and tell me what you think: https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/autopkgtest-cloud/+git/autopkgtest-cloud/+merge/383129
<tsimonq2> Wait, I forgot something, sec...
<tsimonq2> There, now it should look slightly more accurate.
<Laney> ok thanks, I'll look in a bit
<tsimonq2> Sounds good.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fp16 [s390x] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.0~git20200412.3c54eac-2] (no packageset)
<juliank> dpkg: error processing archive /tmp/apt-dpkg-install-0qoMnB/65-sqv_0.16.0-1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<juliank>  trying to overwrite '/usr/.crates2.json', which is also in package ripgrep 12.0.1-1
<juliank> ugh
<juliank> that sounds rusty
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fp16 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20200412.3c54eac-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fp16 [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20200412.3c54eac-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pthreadpool [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20200423.6acde9c-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fp16 [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20200412.3c54eac-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pthreadpool [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20200423.6acde9c-2] (no packageset)
<doko> wgrant: is that the qemu update?
<wgrant> doko: qemu, kernel, firmware, bootloader
<wgrant> But yes, mostly reverting the qemu downgrade
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pthreadpool [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20200423.6acde9c-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fp16 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20200412.3c54eac-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: onnx [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.6.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fp16 [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20200412.3c54eac-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fp16 [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20200412.3c54eac-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fp16 [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20200412.3c54eac-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fp16 [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20200412.3c54eac-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fp16 [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20200412.3c54eac-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fp16 [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20200412.3c54eac-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fp16 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20200412.3c54eac-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-librespot-protocol [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-librespot-protocol [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-librespot-protocol [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-librespot-protocol [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-librespot-protocol [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted onnx [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.6.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pthreadpool [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20200423.6acde9c-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pthreadpool [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20200423.6acde9c-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pthreadpool [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20200423.6acde9c-2]
<xnox> Laney: sil2100: vorlon: how come I don't see groovy daily builds on cdimage?
<xnox> are they off on purpose?
<Laney> not on yet, I think sil2100 was waiting to hear back from snap people that they did the branch thing
<Laney> but basically not me guv
<sil2100> xnox, Laney: let me take a look if everyone answered
<sil2100> Ok, looks like it should be safe
<sil2100> A while ago I also enabled daily focal builds
<sil2100> xnox: oh, one thing I forgot to ask: does subiquity have the stable/ubuntu-20.10 track created?
<sil2100> Since I poked about seeded snaps, so I think I missed poking about subiquity
<xnox> sil2100:  i believe we have them through to 22
<xnox> sil2100:  let me double check
<xnox> sil2100:  also it shouldn't matter if builds are failing, cause then people like me will see cd-build-logs and will fix things
<sil2100> rbalint: hey! Could you re-upload strace for focal with a bug number in the debian/changelog?
<xnox> sil2100: released stable/ubuntu-20.04 subiquity into stable/ubuntu-21.04 such that subiquity in groovy does not regress
<sil2100> xnox: awesome, thanks!
<xnox> bah
<xnox> i meant to type into "stable/ubuntu-20.10" obviously
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sosreport (focal-proposed/main) [3.9-1ubuntu2 => 3.9-1ubuntu2.1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
<rbalint> sil2100, sure, do you drop the current strace from focal-proposed and i append ~20.04.0, or i should bump groovy's version first and upload ubuntu1.20.04.0?
<sil2100> rbalint: let's drop the one that's in -proposed, I guess this will be less of a hassle - upload to the queue when you ahve a moment and I'll delete the package then
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sosreport (eoan-proposed/main) [3.9-1ubuntu0.19.10.2 => 3.9-1ubuntu0.19.10.3] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
<Laney> tsimonq2: I went wild and made a whole ton of changes to your stuff
<Laney> but it's basically what you did
<Laney> going to deploy it now, weeeeee
<Laney> so /running should be working now and faster since it's not actually fetching the content synchronously
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sosreport (bionic-proposed/main) [3.9-1ubuntu0.18.04.2 => 3.9-1ubuntu0.18.04.3] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sosreport (eoan-proposed/main) [3.9-1ubuntu0.19.10.2 => 3.9-1ubuntu0.19.10.3] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: cvise (groovy-proposed/primary) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: python-pebble (groovy-proposed/primary) [4.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xnnpack [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20200425.54f5917-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: strace (focal-proposed/main) [4.26-0.2ubuntu3 => 5.5-3ubuntu1~20.04.0] (core)
<rbalint> sil2100, ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted strace [source] (focal-proposed) [5.5-3ubuntu1~20.04.0]
<sil2100> rbalint: accepted, let's now work on some test case - I guess of course one test is what we already know is good: it builds on focal. I'd also add some smoke-testing, playing around with it to ensure it didn't break completely
<sil2100> I'd be fine with this kind of validation
<rbalint> sil2100, ok thanks, will add that a bit later
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntustudio-controls (focal-proposed/universe) [1.12.4 => 1.12.5~20.04.1] (ubuntustudio)
<Eickmeyer> ^ SRU incoming
<rbalint> sil2100, strace ftbfs again in focal and i guess in groovy, too
<rbalint> sil2100, i suggest dropping it from focal-proposed and maybe revisiting the sru later, when users are asking for it
<rbalint> sil2100, i can set up a ppa with the backport for the meantime
<Eickmeyer> rbasak: I have bug 1872187 for you. :)
<ubot5> bug 1872187 in ubuntustudio-controls (Ubuntu Focal) "[SRU] ubuntustudio-controls crashed with IndexError in refresh_dropdowns(): list index out of range" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1872187
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qhull [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2019.1-5] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qhull [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2019.1-5] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qhull [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2019.1-5] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qhull [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2019.1-5] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qhull [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2019.1-5] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qhull [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2019.1-5] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.4.0-179.209] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.4.0-179.209]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: clevis (bionic-proposed/universe) [8-1 => 8-1ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: clevis (eoan-proposed/universe) [11-2 => 11-2ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2020-04-30
<tsimonq2> Laney: Thanks! Much appreciated.
<tsimonq2> Glad to see it was useful for a starting point at least. :)
<tsimonq2> Laney: As a next step, what takes the homepage so long?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sugar-calculate-activity [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [46-1] (sugar)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sugar-write-activity [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [101-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sugar-browse-activity [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [205-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sugar-memorize-activity [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [58-1] (sugar)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sugar-jukebox-activity [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [36-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sugar-chat-activity [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [86-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sugar-pippy-activity [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [75-1] (sugar)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sugar-imageviewer-activity [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [65-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sugar-read-activity [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [123-1] (sugar)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sugar-terminal-activity [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [47-1] (sugar)
<sil2100> tseliot: hey! I see that you switched verification-done on LP: #1854485, but in comment #17 you mentioned that eoan -340 failed - is that still the case?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1854485 in linux (Ubuntu) "Introduce the new NVIDIA 440 series, and add 5.4 Linux compatibility to the 340 and 390 series" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1854485
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libodsstream [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libodsstream [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libodsstream [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libodsstream [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libodsstream [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libodsstream [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libodsstream [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libodsstream [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qhull [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [2019.1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qhull [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2019.1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qhull [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [2019.1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sugar-calculate-activity [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [46-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sugar-imageviewer-activity [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [65-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sugar-memorize-activity [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [58-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libodsstream [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qhull [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2019.1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qhull [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [2019.1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sugar-chat-activity [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [86-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libodsstream [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sugar-browse-activity [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [205-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qhull [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [2019.1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sugar-jukebox-activity [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [36-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sugar-pippy-activity [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [75-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sugar-terminal-activity [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [47-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sugar-read-activity [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [123-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sugar-write-activity [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [101-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pebble [source] (groovy-proposed) [4.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pebble [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [4.5.1-1] (no packageset)
<tseliot> sil2100, can reject 340 only in eoan and approve the rest, please?
<sil2100> tseliot: sure thing, thanks for the info o/
<tseliot> thanks
<seb128> could whoever keeps retrying nautilus builds on g stop doing so, it's not going to success by hammering the buttons
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pebble [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [4.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xnnpack [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20200425.54f5917-2]
<locutus_> seb128, its not deliberate :(
<seb128> locutus_, someone has been retrying it like 6 times since yesterday, whoever that is please stop
<locutus_> I'm retrying failed builds because of riscv64
<seb128> it's spamming the uploaders and wasting resoruces
<locutus_> ok, not that much
<seb128> that's on all archs it got retried
<seb128> not only riscv
<RikMills> sounds like someone has a badly written retry script
<seb128> I wish launchpad had log from build retries
<tomwardill> seb128: not committing to anything there, but what sort of log would you want?
<seb128> tomwardill, I didn't give it much thinking, I just know that someone keeps hammering the retry button on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/1:3.36.2-2ubuntu1 builds, which isn't going to work, is spamming me as the uploader and wasted resources. I wish I would know who the person is so I could tell them to stop clicking :)
<tomwardill> seb128: ah, right. I'll make a note and see if I can do anything next time I'm around that code
<seb128> tomwardill, thanks! or maybe the build lo could include who requested the build or something
<seb128> or the build status page, e.g https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/1:3.36.2-2ubuntu1/+build/19227238
<tomwardill> we have the requester, I'm not sure if we store who retried it
<tomwardill> and what the privacy rules around that would be
<tomwardill> so no promises :)
<seb128> sure, it's not important so don't worry too much
<wgrant> tomwardill: The information isn't current stored.
<tomwardill> yeah, figured as much, otherwise It'd probably be available already
<rbalint> please merge https://code.launchpad.net/~rbalint/britney/hints-ubuntu/+merge/383203 to let strace migrate in groovy
<rbalint> sil2100, also how do you feel about letting strace go from focal-proposed for now?
<sil2100> rbalint: let me look into that in a moment
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shotwell (bionic-proposed/main) [0.28.4-0ubuntu1 => 0.28.4-0ubuntu2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-desktop3 (focal-proposed/main) [3.36.1-1ubuntu1 => 3.36.2-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<sil2100> vorlon: hey! A quick question about the 'uhome' package in focal-proposed - I see you have removed it from the release pocket when dealing with python-requests, but then copied it into focal-proposed a bit later
<sil2100> vorlon: does it mean it should go to focal-updates in that case?
<sil2100> vorlon: was it moved to -proposed to be able to drop it later, but for now it's needed still?
<sil2100> mdeslaur: hello! I see php7.4 in focal-proposed, it seems to be a security update
<mdeslaur> sil2100: please delete it, we'll release it as a security update
<sil2100> mdeslaur: a few questions: 1) will this be handled by the security team or should the SRU team look at it?
<sil2100> Ah, ok ;)
<sil2100> mdeslaur: is php-parser anyway related to that upload?
<mdeslaur> sil2100: no, I'm not sure why that is failing...that's why it's stuck, right?
<mdeslaur> (in groovy)
<locutus__> did the copy focal/groovy of proposed pocket fail somewhere?
<locutus__> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/symfony/4.4.4-1/+build/18719822
<locutus__> I can't retry failed builds because of "superseeded source"
<wgrant> locutus__: That copy is done before buildd chroots are added, so it needs add-missing-builds.py run
<cjwatson> should that be in NRCP?
<wgrant> Which isn't part of NRCP, but is usually done fairly early
<wgrant> Probably, yeah
<wgrant> Adam usually asks
<locutus__> very same happened for security pocket in focal-security, copied in groovy
<locutus__> e.g. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/2:4.11.6+dfsg-0ubuntu1.1
<locutus__> and ldb on riscv64
<cjwatson> Fixing now
<cjwatson> Done
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks
<cjwatson> And added to NRCP
<LocutusOfBorg> double thanks, next time I'll remember to ask in advance when I spot one...
<cjwatson> Somebody did ask about it the other day, but I'd forgotten about the existence of add-missing-builds
<cjwatson> Ah, it was tsimonq2 on #launchpad
<LocutusOfBorg> we can't recover samba/ldb on focal, but meh
<LocutusOfBorg> (riscv64)
<wgrant> It'll have another security update soon :D
<wgrant> Which will have built properly.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-x11-clipboard [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-2] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> wgrant, it would be nice to have bileto or whatever tell you that riscv64 builds are still ongoing instead of saying "go ahead"
<LocutusOfBorg> sil2100, ^^ we discussed this some days ago IIRC
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-x11-clipboard [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.5.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-x11-clipboard [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-2] (no packageset)
<vorlon> sil2100: uhome was a demote-to-proposed; I don't remember why I didn't outright remove it from the series.  but it's not releasable to focal-updates, it's completely broken, see LP: #1874366
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1874366 in uhome (Ubuntu) "uhome: unusable, requires /usr/bin/python but has no dependency, depends on to-be-removed python-requests" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1874366
<sil2100> LocutusOfBorg: ah, right, started looking into that but then the release happened ;)
<sil2100> vorlon: ok, so this sounds to me like a package to be removed completely - let me do that, we can always copy it over *again*
<vorlon> sil2100: I think I gave uhome a stay of execution because it was Ubuntu-specific and wasn't picked up as part of the python2 work in the archive due to missing dep
<vorlon> or was it not Ubuntu-specific?
<vorlon> sil2100: yes it is Ubuntu-specific, there's nothing to cop.y
<sil2100> rbalint: do we know why the package now FTBFS again?
<sil2100> bdmurray, Laney: ok, cleaned up focal-proposed after the release finally, we now only have SRUs in there
<Laney> thanks!
<rbalint> sil2100, one failing test on amd64 (-m32, nanosleep, which could be due a kernel change) and many new failures in riscv64
<rbalint> sil2100, i can fix those up, but i was wondering if it is worth the effort
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sosreport [source] (focal-proposed) [3.9-1ubuntu2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected sosreport [source] (eoan-proposed) [3.9-1ubuntu0.19.10.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sosreport [source] (eoan-proposed) [3.9-1ubuntu0.19.10.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-desktop3 (focal-proposed/main) [3.36.1-1ubuntu1 => 3.36.2-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gnome-desktop3 [source] (focal-proposed) [3.36.2-0ubuntu1]
<sil2100> rbalint: what I was wondering if you know is why those regressed, since the same strace built fine on the week of the release, right? Did we update something during release week that made the tests fail again?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-x11-clipboard [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.5.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sosreport [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.9-1ubuntu0.18.04.3]
<rbalint> sil2100, kernel got bumped to 4.4.0-178-generic from 4.4.0-177-generic and liblzma-dev, but the kernel is more likely to matter
<rbalint> sil2100, note that this is a xenial kernel
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: chromium-browser (focal-proposed/universe) [80.0.3987.163-0ubuntu1 => 81.0.4044.129-0ubuntu0.20.04.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: chromium-browser (eoan-proposed/universe) [79.0.3945.79-0ubuntu0.19.10.2 => 81.0.4044.129-0ubuntu0.19.10.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cvise [source] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
<rbalint> sil2100, strace ftbfs in sbuild locally with focal kernel with several test failures but not with the one observed with xenial's kernel
<rbalint> sil2100, so if we would like to have strace 5.5 in focal i suggest dropping 5.5 from focal-proposed, restoring the previous one (for example by bin-copying from groovy) and i can give it a smoke test
<rbalint> sil2100, we loose the bug reference, but i think that's a good compromise
<rbalint> sil2100, or just let's drop it from focal-proposed, i already have a backport in ppa:rbalint/strace which is discoverable from the strace LP page
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-boxes (focal-proposed/universe) [3.36.2-1 => 3.36.3-0ubuntu1] (desktop-extra)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: evolution-data-server (focal-proposed/main) [3.36.1-2 => 3.36.2-0ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist, ubuntu-desktop)
<sil2100> rbalint: yeah, let me think about that, I might just do the bin-copy dance
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: evolution (focal-proposed/universe) [3.36.1-2 => 3.36.2-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-control-center (focal-proposed/main) [1:3.36.1-1ubuntu5 => 1:3.36.1-1ubuntu5.20.04.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: strace (focal-proposed/main) [4.26-0.2ubuntu3 => 5.5-3ubuntu1] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: strace (focal-proposed/main) [4.26-0.2ubuntu3 => 5.5-3ubuntu1] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected strace [sync] (focal-proposed) [5.5-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted strace [sync] (focal-proposed) [5.5-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntustudio-controls [source] (focal-proposed) [1.12.5~20.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-29.33] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [s390x] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-29.33] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-29.33] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [arm64] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-29.33] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-29.33]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-29.33]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [arm64] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-29.33]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [s390x] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-29.33]
<Eickmeyer> sil2100: Thanks for the SRU accept. Might be the cleanest SRU I've done yet. :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ns3 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.30+dfsg-5ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rabbitmq-server (focal-proposed/main) [3.8.2-0ubuntu1 => 3.8.2-0ubuntu1.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rabbitmq-server (bionic-proposed/main) [3.8.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu18.04.1 => 3.6.10-1ubuntu0.2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rabbitmq-server (xenial-proposed/main) [3.5.7-1ubuntu0.16.04.2 => 3.5.7-1ubuntu0.16.04.3] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-52.46] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [s390x] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-52.46] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-52.46] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [arm64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-52.46] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-100.101] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1017.19] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-100.101] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-1017.19]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-52.46]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-52.46]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-52.46]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-52.46]
#ubuntu-release 2020-05-01
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-100.101]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-100.101]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: requests [amd64] (groovy-proposed/main) [2.23.0+dfsg-2] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oem-5.6 [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [5.6.0-1010.10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem-5.6 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.6.0-1010.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-control-center (focal-proposed/main) [1:3.36.1-1ubuntu5 => 1:3.36.2-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gnome-control-center [source] (focal-proposed) [1:3.36.1-1ubuntu5.20.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-settings-daemon (focal-proposed/main) [3.36.0-1ubuntu2 => 3.36.1-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ns3 [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.30+dfsg-5ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted requests [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.23.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: evolution-ews (focal-proposed/universe) [3.36.1-1 => 3.36.2-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-mate)
<Laney> s390x is 🔥
<Laney> we should spin s390x instances to run tests for other arches when the queue is empty
<xnox> hahahhahhaa
<xnox> if only it could emulate little-endian fast
<xnox> plus i have slight suspicion that any network operations are faster on big-endian, because it is natively in network order.
<vorlon> live server image builds in groovy unhappy due to casper?
<vorlon> but casper hasn't changed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: bird2 (bionic-backports/primary) [2.0.7-2~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bird2 (eoan-backports/universe) [2.0.5-1 => 2.0.7-2~ubuntu19.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bird2 [source] (bionic-backports) [2.0.7-2~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bird2 [source] (eoan-backports) [2.0.7-2~ubuntu19.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bird2 [amd64] (bionic-backports/none) [2.0.7-2~ubuntu18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bird2 [i386] (bionic-backports/none) [2.0.7-2~ubuntu18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bird2 [ppc64el] (bionic-backports/none) [2.0.7-2~ubuntu18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bird2 [arm64] (bionic-backports/none) [2.0.7-2~ubuntu18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bird2 [armhf] (bionic-backports/none) [2.0.7-2~ubuntu18.04.1] (no packageset)
<acheronuk> when is focal going to be added to https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bird2 [amd64] (bionic-backports) [2.0.7-2~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bird2 [armhf] (bionic-backports) [2.0.7-2~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bird2 [ppc64el] (bionic-backports) [2.0.7-2~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bird2 [arm64] (bionic-backports) [2.0.7-2~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bird2 [i386] (bionic-backports) [2.0.7-2~ubuntu18.04.1]
<Laney> Once the upgrade blocker bug is resolved https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chrony/+bug/1872902
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1872902 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Focal) "Upgrade to Focal now removes chrony" [Critical,Triaged]
<RikMills> Laney: right. thanks. not sure why, but I thought that was sorted. good good :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cinder (focal-proposed/main) [2:16.0.0~b3~git2020041012.eb915e2db-0ubuntu1 => 2:16.0.0~b3~git2020041012.eb915e2db-0ubuntu1.1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: neutron (focal-proposed/main) [2:16.0.0~b3~git2020041516.5f42488a9a-0ubuntu2 => 2:16.0.0~b3~git2020041516.5f42488a9a-0ubuntu2.1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (focal-proposed/main) [2.664 => 2.664.1] (desktop-core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: horizon (bionic-proposed/main) [3:13.0.2-0ubuntu2 => 3:13.0.2-0ubuntu3] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Upgrade Kubuntu amd64 [Groovy Daily] has been updated (20200501)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Upgrade Lubuntu amd64 [Groovy Daily] has been updated (20200501)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu GNOME amd64 [Groovy Daily] has been updated (20200501)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu GNOME i386 [Groovy Daily] has been updated (20200501)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu MATE amd64 [Groovy Daily] has been updated (20200501)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu MATE i386 [Groovy Daily] has been updated (20200501)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Upgrade Lubuntu i386 [Groovy Daily] has been updated (20200501)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu Server amd64 [Groovy Daily] has been updated (20200501)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu Server i386 [Groovy Daily] has been updated (20200501)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu Studio amd64 [Groovy Daily] has been updated (20200501)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu Studio i386 [Groovy Daily] has been updated (20200501)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu amd64 [Groovy Daily] has been updated (20200501)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Upgrade Kubuntu i386 [Groovy Daily] has been updated (20200501)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu i386 [Groovy Daily] has been updated (20200501)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Upgrade UbuntuKylin amd64 [Groovy Daily] has been updated (20200501)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Upgrade UbuntuKylin i386 [Groovy Daily] has been updated (20200501)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Upgrade Xubuntu amd64 [Groovy Daily] has been updated (20200501)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Upgrade Xubuntu i386 [Groovy Daily] has been updated (20200501)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: clevis (focal-proposed/universe) [12-1ubuntu2 => 12-1ubuntu2.1] (no packageset)
<Eickmeyer> Question: Ubuntu Studio's metas still won't build for riscv64. Is that going to be a proposed-migration blocker?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-52.46~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-52.46~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-52.46~18.04.1] (kernel)
<vorlon> Eickmeyer: it's not meant to be, so if you find that it is, let us know so we can fix
<Eickmeyer> vorlon: Ok. I'll keep an eye on update-excuses.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: grpc [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.26.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: grpc [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.26.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: grpc [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.26.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (xenial-proposed/main) [1:16.04.29 => 1:16.04.30] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: grpc [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.26.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: grpc [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.26.0-3] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2020-05-02
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ignition-math (groovy-proposed/primary) [6.4.0+ds-8]
<LocutusOfBorg> hello ubuntu-archive, can you please NBS-proposed cleanup old binaries left on arm64: libsimgrid3.24 (from 3.24+dfsg-6build2) ? thanks
<LocutusOfBorg> also, please move dh-elpa-helper to universe, so I can continue protobuf transition
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-52.46~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-52.46~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-52.46~18.04.1]
<jbicha> LocutusOfBorg: why do you need something done with dh-elpa-helper?
<LocutusOfBorg> jbicha, because meh, it can't be candidate otherwise?
<LocutusOfBorg> I mean, sorry elpa-protobuf-mode should be moved to universe, indeed,  not dh-elpa-helper
<LocutusOfBorg> waveform, hello, is it possible to merge u-boot?
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm interested in dropping python-pyelftools dependency
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: thermald (focal-proposed/main) [1.9.1-1build1 => 1.9.1-1ubuntu0.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oem [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1081.91] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1081.91]
<Eickmeyer> I'm trying to figure out what on earth happened here: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/477977506/buildlog_ubuntu_groovy_amd64_ubuntustudio_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Eickmeyer> Seems as though there's a conflict with appmenu-gtk3-module, but appmenu-gtk3 isn't even a thing anymore, so why the conflict?
<cjwatson> Maybe a Provides?
<cjwatson> Yeah, that
<Eickmeyer> Right, but appmenu-gtk3-module provides and replaces appmenu-gtk3. So, what else could be providing it?
<cjwatson> Eickmeyer: Both appmenu-gtk3-module and unity-gtk3-module are in Task: ubuntustudio-desktop, and both of them have Provides: appmenu-gtk3
<cjwatson> Which is near enough what the error message says :)
<cjwatson> Only a bit more telegraphic because apt
<cjwatson> I think what it's saying is that you need to pick at most one of appmenu-gtk3-module and unity-gtk3-module to be in your desktop, not both
<cjwatson> unity-gtk3-module might be there because of indicator-appmenu
<Eickmeyer> That's odd. indicator-appmenu isn't in the seed anymore.
<Eickmeyer> (we're switching DEs)
<cjwatson> It'll be coming in indirectly
<Eickmeyer> Should I blacklist it so appmenu-gtk3-module can install?
<cjwatson> Never blacklist
<cjwatson> It doesn't do what you think it does
<cjwatson> Its utility is solely to force things to break in certain extreme circumstances
<cjwatson> (And it can't possibly work for this sort of thing, because it would necessarily cause germinate's output to disagree with apt)
 * cjwatson peers with germinate
<Eickmeyer> I think I figured out what was going on. I forgot to replace the depends and recommends for ubuntustudio-default-settings.
<cjwatson> Plausible; I had traced it back as far as lightdm <- ubuntustudio-default-settings by hand
<cjwatson> But was still waiting for the full germinate output
<cjwatson> Eickmeyer: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FMK8N8wK7x/ if that helps.  Can be slightly confusing to read - you need to find where it says "Desktop seed" and then trace the path back up from there
<cjwatson> And it might also be confusing if there are multiple possible alternatives for a dependency.  But it's a start
<Eickmeyer> Agreed. Pretty sure it was still pulling-in xfce stuff and lightdm stuff, which we don't need anymore.
<jbicha> "No space left on device" for armhf autopkgtest runners
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1039.43] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gke-4.15 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1059.62] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1039.43~16.04.1] (kernel)
#ubuntu-release 2020-05-03
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gke-4.15 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1059.62]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1039.43]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-1039.43~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libwildmagic [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.13-1.1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libwildmagic [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.13-1.1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libwildmagic [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.13-1.1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poco [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.10.0-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poco [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.10.0-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poco [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.10.0-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libwildmagic [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.13-1.1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libwildmagic [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.13-1.1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-resolvelib [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poco [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.10.0-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poco [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.10.0-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poco [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.10.0-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libwildmagic [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.13-1.1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted grpc [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.26.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted grpc [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.26.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted grpc [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.26.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted papi [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [6.0.0~dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted papi [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [6.0.0~dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted grpc [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.26.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted papi [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [6.0.0~dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted grpc [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.26.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted papi [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [6.0.0~dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted poco [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.10.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted poco [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.10.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted poco [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1.10.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-resolvelib [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted poco [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.10.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted poco [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.10.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted poco [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.10.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: shoelaces [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: shoelaces [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: shoelaces [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: shoelaces [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: shoelaces [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-2] (no packageset)
